# CLOSED! Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Game (ToEE)



## Rhun

ALPHA GAME

Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162417
OOC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161547

After vanquishing the bandits that had been lairing in the upper level of the moathouse, your group retired to the moathouse’s ruined tower to rest and recuperate. With the aid Lucius’ divine healing and Coraine’s more mundane ministrations, the worst of your wounds are behind you. Although the bandit leader had escaped your assault and you feared his return, your rest was uninterrupted.

With the time being an hour or two past midnight, you have now moved back into the moathouse and down the narrow, secret stair that Kine had discovered within the “Black Room.” Finding yourselves standing in a small ten foot by ten foot chamber with no apparent exits, Ragnok went to work tapping on the walls, hoping to find a concealed exit.

Between Ragnok’s tapping and Otto and Rodigan’s keen skill at searching, you are able to find two secret doors. One in the east wall, and one in the west. Otto believes he can open either with relative ease.

OOC: Just to make things easy (and because I really don't know which characters were injured), everyone is fully healed at this point. 

Which door do you want to open? East or west?


----------



## Land Outcast

"So say, where do ye wants tae go? East sounds right" By this time the short-bearded dwarf has already strapped back his hammer and has Norryjar (his axe) held with both hands.
He motions towards the door; after that trap in th chest it wouldn't be surprising for there to be a trap in the door.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"I concur let us try the east way first." He holds his crossbow at the ready and watches the wall carefully, still facinated by the concealed doors of this place.


----------



## Boddynock

"One way is as good as another. But let us take care that the door is not trapped." Coraine hefts axe and shield while he waits for the party's "admissions expert" to confirm that the way is clear.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Right, let's just pick one for now, and we will take the other one later then.”_

Dara's falchion is still carried on her back, as no danger is immediately apparant.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine hums idly to himself, gazing around the small room, packed full of adventurers while he awaits a verdict on the door.


----------



## Insight

"East it is!" Otto says, scurrying to the designated secret door.  Everyone ready?" he asks, looking at his allies.


----------



## Rhun

Otto quickly checks the eastern door for traps, and finding none he activates the hidden catch. The door slides open with a low rumbling sound, revealing another flight of stairs leading deeper into the earth. The way before you is dark and smells dank and musty. All is quiet.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Do you think they are still here? If they are smart, they have packed up and moved out during the night.”_


----------



## Land Outcast

At the dank smell, Ragnok's face shows a puzzled look, he looks at the first steps for dust or footprints... or footprints and dust.
_were these bandits actually conscious of this secret door?_

"They? no, they bandits who couldn't put up a fight surely scurried like goblins" Ragnok makes the first temptative steps down the stairs, conscious that the benefit of his sight could warn them in advance of something waiting for them down there

"Now... they who were able tae discover these secrets before us... maybe they are waitin' fer us"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Eager and aprehensive at the same time, Verdis joins the others in exploring deeper into this strange place.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok and Coraine lead the way down the steep flight of stairs, boots echoing off the stone floor. The rest of the party follows slowly, alert for any signs of danger. After descending some thirty feet, you reach the bottom of the steps, and find that the corridor turns to the southeast. After following it along for thirty or forty feet, the passage splits off in two directions.

No light or sound comes from either direction.


Map:


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok stops for a moment to examine the walls and discern whether they are masonry or carved-in.

"This is strange, what was this place before et became a lair o' thieves?" Ragnok's voice echoes in the passage, it is not clear if he is asking that to anyone, or just thinking aloud.

When all the party has reached the bottom of the stairs, he says:
"Da one of us who can be da most silent must go an' see ahead first... An' at anythin' unexpected, come back here."


----------



## hafrogman

The darkness has stilled Kine's humming, as the blackness supresses his music.  Shrugging at Ragnok's words he holds one long finger up to his lips to signal silence before attempting to slink off down the corridor.

He hugs a wall and creeps down one branch.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +5, Move Silently +5  Off to the right side of your map (east?)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“A small keep, I would think. To protect the area.”_

Dara stays behind, while some of the others are scouting ahead.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Speaking softly, "A little scouting is in order, but do not stray too far."  He gestures to the path not taken. (south?) "I'll watch this passage." He takes up a position to cover the passage with his crossbow.


----------



## Land Outcast

Dara said:
			
		

> "A small keep, I would think. To protect the area."



Again like lost in though, Ragnok answers "Ya, that's right, don't know why I thought otherwise"

He shakes himself to wake up.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine stands still, listening intently, poised to race to Kine's aid, should he need it.


----------



## Rhun

While Kine moves off down the easterly passage, Rodigan proceeds to scout out the southern corridor. The rest of you wait anxiously, straining your ears to hear any sign that your companions may need your aid.


*OOC: More to come a little bit later.*


----------



## Rhun

*Kine Only:*

[sblock]
You move quietly down the passage away from your friends, into the darkness ahead. Luckily, your elfsight allows you to see fairly well, even after rounding the first corner. After the second corner it becomes darker, but a moment later begins to brighten again as you turn another corner and find yourself in a large chamber.

The room before you is empty, though three doors are set in the eastern wall across from where you entered. A torch burns dimly in a cresset next to the passageway leading north out of the chamber. Before you can investigate further, the sounds of harsh voices arguing echoes toward you from the north. The voices argue in a language unknown to you, but it sounds guttural and crude. A moment passes and you hear heavy footsteps moving down the northern corridor toward you.

Map:



[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Kine freezes for a moment, afraid of discovery, but quickly hurries back along the corridor towards his companions.  He makes no more effort to hide, but tries to avoid letting his footsteps anounce his presence.  Once there he whispers to his comrades.

"Footsteps, voices in the night.  Darkness shadows, but they sang their presence to me."

Then he turns to face the corridor again, waiting expectantly.


----------



## Insight

Otto fidgets, waiting for the inevitable.  "Dear me, but this is frustrating," he says.  "Is anyone else worried that our friend Kine might not return.  Almost enough to drive a young, vibrant, handsome halfling to drink."

At that moment, Otto strokes his magic wine carrying pouch.  "Anyone care for a spot?  I've got some choice selections here."


----------



## Rhun

Kine has only just returned to deliver his warning to the rest of the group, and Rodigan has yet to return from the corridor to the south, when you hear the heavy footsteps echoing down the hall from the east. Whatever is approaching your position, they certainly are not being quiet.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara points to the southbound passage and whispers: _“We should head in there to await them.”_


----------



## Land Outcast

> "Is anyone else worried that our friend Kine might not return. Almost enough to drive a young, vibrant, handsome halfling to drink."



"He he he, we should better drink fer his return"

After hearing Kine's words, Ragnok springs into action... maybe a bit too authoritarian, but he doesn't feel it so:
*"Position yerselves, first line o' defense with me!"* Ragnok gets his shield and moves to block the corridor along whoever moves besides him, 10 ft. ahead of the other teammembers *"Da others get yer ranged weapons"*

OOC: he readies an attack against any attack coming from ahead (Darkvision 60 ft.)


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine turns to Dara, a whimsical look on his face at Ragnok's bellicose action. _"So much for the subtle approach,"_ he whispers.

"Better bring out your torch so we can see what we're doing."

He moves up alongside Ragnok, shield ready and axe raised.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis maintains his watch on the second passage.


----------



## Rhun

The footsteps stop, and you hear the sound of low gutteral growls and snarls from around the corner. Obviously, all of Ragnok's noise alerted your foes to your presence. A moment later, four tall, furred humanoids round the corner, their hyena-like heads locked in your direction. Their shields are ready and their battleaxes raised as they move toward your group.



Battlemap:


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok looks at the nearest hyena-man in the eye... And waits, should any of them get near enough to him, he will launch an attack, but in the meantime will wait for his companion's reactions.
_Maybe we can get something more than a fight with these... What would a hyena-man know?_


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara motions Kine and Lucius to move out of the corner, so Coraine and Ragnok can step back to allow them to bring their numbers to bear somewhat, should the hyena-men attack. The barbarian herself draws her falchion and stands ready to attack them.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine will draw his blade and retreat back down the corridor, ending up in the northwest passage, hoping to lure the gnolls back to be surrounded by the group.


----------



## Boddynock

When Lucius moves out of his way, Coraine will heed Dara's advice and take a step backwards. Meantime, he considers using the god's gift to assess the moral state of these creatures but decides against it. Such concentration would put him at a disadvantage, should they decide to attack. Instead, he waits, axe and shield at the ready.

"If anyone can think of anything useful to say, now would be the time to say it."


----------



## Rhun

Slaver dripping from their mouths, the gnolls snarl loudly at you as they charge forward. One gnoll reaches you slightly ahead of his companions, only to find Coraine’s axe waiting for him. The paladin strikes a mighty blow, cleaving the gnoll from shoulder to chest.

Kine draws his blade and retreats back down the corridor, ending up in the northwest passage, hoping to lure the gnolls back to be surrounded by the group.

Dara motions Lucius to move out of the corner, so Coraine and Ragnok can step back to allow them to bring their numbers to bear somewhat. The barbarian herself draws her falchion and stands ready to attack them.

Another gnoll steps over the body of his fallen comrade, only to meet resistance in the form of Norryjar, the mighty dwarven axe. With a mighty blow, Ragnok drops this gnoll to the floor in a shower of blood.

The next gnoll steps up to Coraine and swings his axe, but the paladin sidesteps the attack, and the axe cuts nothing but air.

Seeing two of his companions fall to the vicious onslaught, the last gnoll turns and runs the other way, his footsteps echoing loudly through the stone corridor.

While Lucius moves out from behind his friends, Otto, Verdis and Jorb keep their eyes trained on the southern passage.



OOC: I assumed that Coraine readied an action to attack as Ragnok did…hope this was okay.

Initiative Order:
Jorb	19
Coraine	16 (was 21, dropped to 16 for readied action), attack vrs. G2 “20” (threat), 		confirm crit 23 (success), Damage 18
Gnoll 2	16 - dropped
Kine	15
Dara	14
Ragnok	14 (was 19, dropped to 14 for readied action), attack vrs. G3 21 (success), 		Damage 14
Gnoll 3	14 - dropped
Gnoll 1	12, attack vrs. Coraine 11 (failure)
Gnoll 4	12, flees
Otto	11
Verdis	7
Lucius	7

Battlemap:


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“No reinforcements!”_ Dara proclaims, as the fleet-footed woman darts off after the fleeing creature, in order to stop it dead in its tracks.

OOC: Delay after Ragnok, then Double Move 80' after the gnoll, using Tumble to avoid AoO, if necessary; if possible, Tumble past the fleeing gnoll to block passage.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis tries to watch the south passage, but his eyes are constantly drawn to the battle behind him. Seeing that things are going well, he stays at his post.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine watches the others cleave through the gnolls and feels a little bit foolish at having wasted his time trying to out maneuver them.  He watches for a chance to step up and help, but seeing nothing for now, he simply bides.


----------



## Boddynock

"Dara! Not on your own. Damn!"

Coraine swings again, hoping to repeat his earlier success by dropping this new opponent in one stroke. Regardless of the result, he dashes past the gnoll, hoping to avoid its attack but intent on backing up Dara as soon as possible.


----------



## Land Outcast

*"Go on girl, drop da dog!"*

OOC: Attack G1. If Coraine fells G1, Ragnok will move, and when he sees G4, leave his axe against the wall, get out a throwing hammer and throwing it at G4. If G4 then is not within eyesight (Darkvision 60 ft.), he won't drop the axe, and move on to get the gnoll. (Didn't add description becaus of variability)


----------



## Insight

_[OOC: Otto, if the opportunity presents itself, will try to help with the remaining Gnoll.  He will try to flank the guy and get a Sneak Attack.  Otherwise, he waits it out, given we heavily outnumber the Gnolls.]_

"Now, that's the spirit," Otto remarks as one of the Gnolls drops, and the other flees.  "That was quite... efficient, my fellows."


----------



## Rhun

"Dara! Not on your own. Damn!" Coraine swings again, hoping to repeat his earlier success by dropping this new opponent in one stroke, but in his haste to get past the gnoll and help Dara, he fumbles his axe, nearly dropping it. Despite this, he dashes past the gnoll, intent on backing up Dara as soon as possible. His foe’s axe catches him in the side as he moves past, slashing a painful wound along his ribs.

Kine watches the others cleave through the gnolls and feels a little bit foolish at having wasted his time trying to out maneuver them. He watches for a chance to step up and help, but seeing nothing for now, he simply bides.

"Go on girl, drop da dog," shouts Ragnok, and strikes another devastating blow again his opponent. Norryjar cleaves the gnoll’s arm clean off, and drops the creature to the floor in a pool of its own blood.

_“No reinforcements!” _ Dara proclaims, as the fleet-footed woman darts off after the fleeing creature, in order to stop it dead in its tracks. She rounds several corners and enters a large room, only to see the gnoll fleeing into a passageway to the north, shouting in a guttural, crude language as it goes. Dara recognizes the tongue as that of goblin, and that the gnoll is shouting something to the effect of “Help! Intruders!”

"Now, that's the spirit," Otto remarks as one of the Gnolls drops, and the other flees. "That was quite... efficient, my fellows."

Verdis tries to watch the south passage, but his eyes are constantly drawn to the battle behind him. Seeing that things are going well, he stays at his post.

Lucius moves to follow the rest of his companions after the fleeing gnoll, leaving Otto, Verdis, Jorb and Kine standing alone in the passageway.

Rodigan is still nowhere to be seen.



OOC: I wasn’t exactly sure how to handle Coraine following Dara, when Dara’s initiative comes after his, but since things in combat happen almost simultaneously, I think how I handled it works?

Jorb – waits
Coraine – Attack vrs. G1 “1” (failure), moves 
Gnoll – AoO vrs. Coraine 20 (success), damage 5 
Kine – waits
Ragnok – Attack vrs. G1 18 (success), damage 14, drops G1
Dara – double move
Gnoll 1 – dropped
Gnoll 4 – run (x3)
Otto - waits
Vedis - waits
Lucius – double move

Battlemap:




Character status:
Coraine - 15/20 hp


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"I am loath to give them an opportunity to cut our retreat, but I think we are going to be needed at the front if our canine foe manages to raise the alarm." He sets off to join the fray further ahead.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Realizing, that she won't catch the fleeing hyena-man in time, Dara moves only towards the nearby corner, peering into the corridor leading to the north, and waiting for the others, whose heavy steps she can already hear behind her.


OOC: Move the 2-3 steps to the corner; Ready to cast _Shield_ if more foes are coming.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok hurries towards Dara went as fast as he can. The regular clanking of his armour fills the passage as a hammer hastily banging on an anvil.


----------



## Rhun

Your group hustles down the corridor to join with Dara, finding yourselves in a large room. Three doors stand closed to the east, and a single passageway heads north. Next to the passage north, a torch burns smokily in a cresset, and Dara stands at the corner, peering down the hall.

Dara:
[sblock]
Dara peers down the dimly lit corridor, only to see a half-dozen large, muscular, hairy humanoids moving toward her.

Pic:



[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Uh, oh. Looks like the reinforcements are coming. And they look pretty buff! But nothing we can't handle, if we block this passage.”_

As she speaks, Dara begins a quick incantation and weaves her free hand in a circle, about the size of a large shield.


OOC: Casting _Shield_. No ASF.


----------



## Land Outcast

"Pretty buff eh? Then let's give 'em a pretty beatin'!" While Dara intones the words of power, Ragnok gets to the passage, ready to block the reinforcements.

"Ah! Stinkin' oversized goblinx, breed o' hogs an' rats" When Dara finishes the incantation, Ragnok rises Norryjar, the blade ready to meet the reinforcements.

OOC: Should he be attacked, he -tries to- strikes first. (Note the +1 to damage and attack because of them being goblinoids)


----------



## hafrogman

Kine draws his blade and stands ready to join the others in combat.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine steps forward to stand alongside Ragnok. Raising shield and axe he shouts in a stern voice, "For the Invincible One!" He then stands ready to attack as soon as the beasts come in range.

In so doing he effectively moves Dara to the second rank of combatants.


----------



## Insight

"Seems to be trouble around every corner," Otto remarks, drawing his weapon.  "Oh well, back to it, I suppose."

[OOC: Otto will, as usual, press for an advantage using flanking to get a Sneak Attack where possible.]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Getting his crossbow ready, Verdis prepares for battle, aiming to shoot the first target that comes into view. 

OOC: +4 Heavy Crossbow 1d10 19-20/x2 120'r p (+1 to hit and damage within 30')


----------



## Rhun

The bugbears shamble down the corridor toward you in full battle gear, their heavy boots echoing sharply off the stones. Seeing your party arrayed before them, they ready their weapons and in unison growl a low battlecry.



OOC: Let me know if the way I positioned your PCs is wrong, but I assummed everyone would want to be in a position to participate. Thanks!

Battlemap:


----------



## hafrogman

Giving up all pretense of stealth, Kine taps the point of his blade against the stone floor in front of him.  Once again, a metalic ringing eminates from the sword and his voice rises in unison.  The song of steel fills your minds with battle and glory as you each receive a brief glimpse into the underlying music of combat.  If you follow the rhythm it will surely lead you to victory.

[sblock=ooc]Inspire courage, +1 morale to attack and damage begins next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

OOC: Ragnok will meet the first one to get within reach


----------



## Boddynock

"Hold the line! Let them come to us."

Smiling grimly, Coraine waits in eager anticipation of the battle against evil.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara firmly grips her sword with both hands, awaiting the attackers.


OOC: Initiative?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Initiative?





OOC: Sorry, my bad! 

Initiative Order:
Coraine 20
BB5 19
BB2 18
BB6 16
G 16
Verdis 12
Lucius 11
BB4 11
BB1 10
Kine 9
Otto 8
Dara 7
Jorb 6
BB3 3
Ragnok 2

I should have the first round of combat posted before I leave work today.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1*

"Hold the line! Let them come to us." Smiling grimly, Coraine waits in eager anticipation of the battle against evil.

The bugbears, while not known as the smartest creatures in the world, are at least well-versed in the ways of battle. Seeing your party positioned before them, and hearing Coraine’s words, the bugbears stop dead in the middle of the corridor. While the first two hold their morningstars ready to strike the first person to come within range, the rest pull javelins and hurl them at you with deadly strength of arm. One javelin strikes Coraine, piercing his armor and leaving a jagged wound in his side, but the others miss their targets.

Verdis fires his crossbow down the hallway at one of the bugbears, but his aim is off slightly and the bolt skips off the stone wall and clatters into the dimness beyond your foes.

Seeing Coraine's injury, Lucius steps behind Ragnok and calls upon Hieroneous to heal Coraine's wounded body.

Giving up all pretense of stealth, Kine taps the point of his blade against the stone floor in front of him. Once again, a metallic ringing emanates from the sword and his voice rises in unison. The song of steel fills your minds with battle and glory as you each receive a brief glimpse into the underlying music of combat. If you follow the rhythm it will surely lead you to victory.

"Seems to be trouble around every corner," Otto remarks, drawing his weapon. "Oh well, back to it, I suppose."

Dara firmly grips her sword with both hands, awaiting the attackers.

Jorb draws a javelin of his own, and hurls it toward the nearest bugbear, but his javelin is deflected off the beast’s shield.

Ragnok raises Norryjar, the blade ready to meet the reinforcements.


Initiative Order:
Coraine 20
BB5 19, attack 18 vrs. Coraine (success), damage 7
BB2 18, readies attack
BB6 16, attack 13 vrs. Ragnok (failure)
G 16
Verdis 12, attack 14 vrs. BB2 (failure)
Lucius 11, 5' step behind Ragnok, convert _bless_ to _cure light wounds_ cast on Coraine (8 points)
BB4 11, attack 14 vrs. Lucius (failure)
BB1 10, readies attack
Kine 9
Otto 8
Dara 7
Jorb 6, attack vrs. BB2 16 (failure)
BB3 3, attack vrs. Ragnok 5 (failure)
Ragnok 2


PC Status
Coraine 16/20

Battlemap




Updated to change Lucius' action!


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Muttering curses in ancient Suloise, Verdis lets his crossbow fall to hang by its straps. "A half a dozen foes lined up in neat rows and you hit the blasted wall..." Calling upon his arcane power Verdis uses his Eldritch Blast on first bugbear. 

OOC: +5 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 1d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')


----------



## Land Outcast

[sblock=If bugbears come to melee]
OOC: his readied action activates, +8 melee Norryjar (1d10+5/x3)

*"Finally, were scared tae close in melee?"*

"Kine, yer lucky not tae have met these oversized vermin alone"
[/sblock]

[sblock=If Bugbears haven't moved]Ragnok smiles.

*"Ye won't move? Then be moved!"* He hastily leaves his axe at his feet, and in a surprisingly fluid motion retrieves one of his throwing hammers launching it towards the bugbear right in front of him and retrieving the axe to his hand.

Now ready for the buggies to come on to him.

"Kine, yer lucky not tae have met these oversized vermin alone"

OOC: Loose Axe [free action], retrieve hammer [free action], attack [standard action], retrieve axe [move action] (+7 ranged (1d4+5)) [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara remains in position, ready to attack any bugbear that comes within striking distance.


OOC: Continue to ready an attack from last round.


----------



## Boddynock

Gasping as the javelin rips through flesh, Coraine transfers his axe to his shield hand. Grabbing the javelin, he pulls it from his side, hefts it and launches it at the bugbear in the front rank. "You dropped this," he snarls. Then, as he takes up his ready stance again, he mutters, "Lucius, I wouldn't mind a touch of healing around about now."

[SBLOCK=OOC]AC 18. Currently 8/20 hp. Ranged attack +4 (javelin, 1d6+4, x2) against gnoll #1. _Inspire courage_ bonus included.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman

Kine continues to sing, even as he readies himself for battle.


[ooc: If a bugbear is in melee range, Kine will attack +5, 1d10+4 dmg, 18-20 crit range.  If they continue to hold back he will sheathe his blade and ready his sling.]


----------



## Rhun

Gasping as the javelin rips through flesh, Coraine transfers his axe to his shield hand. Grabbing the javelin, he pulls it from his side, hefts it and launches it at the bugbear in the front rank. "You dropped this," he snarls. Then, as he takes up his ready stance again, he mutters his thanks to Lucius for the healing. Coraine’s aim is true, but the Bugbear manages to throw his shield up in time to block the weapon.

The bugbears hold their ground, as the second and third ranks continue their javelin barrage against you. Fortunately, not a single bugbear javelin finds flesh.

Muttering curses in ancient Suloise, Verdis lets his crossbow fall to hang by its straps. "A half a dozen foes lined up in neat rows and you hit the blasted wall..." Calling upon his arcane power Verdis uses his Eldritch Blast on first bugbear. The blast strikes true, staggering the bugbear a bit.

Lucius continues to stand ready, should his healing powers again be needed.

Kine continues to sing, even as he readies himself for battle.

Otto switches his rapier to his off hand, drawing a dagger and throwing it toward one of the frontline bugbears. The creature manages to deflect the dagger off of his shield, though, and gives Otto a hateful stare.

Dara remains in position, ready to attack any bugbear that comes within striking distance.

Jorb hurls another of his javelins down the hallway, but to no better effect than the last one. He curses loudly in orc as his javelin flies into the darkness beyond your opponets.

Ragnok smiles. "Ye won't move? Then be moved!" He hastily leaves his axe at his feet, and in a surprisingly fluid motion retrieves one of his throwing hammers launching it towards the bugbear right in front of him and retrieving the axe to his hand. The hammer strikes the goblinoid in the forehead with a loud crunch of bone, and drops the furry beast to the cold stone floor. "Kine, yer lucky not tae have met these oversized vermin alone"




Initiative Order:
Coraine 20, attack vrs. BB1 15 (failure)
BB5 19, attack vrs. Coraine 15 (failure)
BB2 18, continues to hold attack ready
BB6 16, attack vrs. Ragnok 7 (failure)
G 16, moves back down the corridor
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB1 24 (success), damage 5
Lucius 11
BB4 11, attack vrs. Kine 6 (failure)
BB1 10, continues to hold attack ready
Kine 9
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB2 15 (failure)
Dara 7
Jorb 6, attack vrs. BB2 12 (failure)
BB3 3, attack vrs. Ragnok 11 (failure)
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB2 28 (threat), confirm crit 18 (success), damage 18


PC Status
Coraine 16/20

Opponent’s Status – Players don’t be looking in here!
[sblock]
BB1: 11/16
BB2: Dead
[/sblock]


Battlemap:


----------



## Land Outcast

[sblock=If bugbears come to melee]
"Finally! Norryjar was thirsty"

Ragnok makes an ascending arc with his axe, trying to catch the Bugbear's chin with the movement.

OOC: He strikes the Bugbear nearer from him, +9 melee Norryjar (1d10+6/x3) (Inspire Courage)
[/sblock]

[sblock=If Bugbears haven't moved]Ragnok laughs hearthily

*"Want more? Get more!"* He repeats the exact same moves as last time. Again ready for the buggies to come on to him.

OOC: Loose Axe [free action], retrieve hammer [free action], attack [standard action], retrieve axe [move action] (+8 ranged (1d4+6) (Inspire Courage) [/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto draws another dagger and waits.

[OOC: Otto will continue the same tactic - throwing a dagger or engaging in melee if he can get a sneak attack.]


----------



## Boddynock

Taking a leaf from Ragnok's book, Coraine draws his dagger and hurls it at the bugbear he previously targeted with the javelin. He then resumes his battle-ready stance.

[SBLOCK=OOC]AC 18. Currently 16/20 hp. Ranged attack +4 (dagger, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2) against gnoll #1. Inspire courage bonus included.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hafrogman

Without the ringing of the blade, the song has changed some, but Kine's voice still echoes in the hallways, inspiring greatness in you.  Let the music take you to battle.  An eerie whir joins the music as his sling spins around, but it too fits with the music.


[ooc: Sling the nearest Bugbear he can see.  

+5 attack, 1d4+3 damage.

If there is one threatening him on his initiative he will take a 5ft step diagonally back before slinging.  And then drop the sling at the end of his turn.

If they stay back he will hold his position and his sling.


----------



## Rhun

Taking a leaf from Ragnok's book, Coraine draws his dagger and hurls it at the bugbear he previously targeted with the javelin. He then resumes his battle-ready stance. His thrown dagger flies wide of its intended target, and the Bugbear gives what sounds to Coraine to be a chuckle.

Drawing the last of their javelins, the four bugbears in the second and third ranks hurl the weapons toward you. Coraine barely sidesteps one of the javelins, one sails over Ragnok’s head, one flies wide of Ragnok, and one strikes Kine, nearly causing his song to falter.

Verdis unleashes another blast of arcane energy, striking the nearest bugbear, but failing to put him down.

Lucius still stands ready to attack, greatsword in hand.

Without the ringing of the blade, the song has changed some, but Kine's voice still echoes in the hallways, inspiring greatness in you. Let the music take you to battle. An eerie whir joins the music as his sling spins around, but it too fits with the music. The stone from his sling whizzes past the first bugbear’s head, causing him to duck slightly to avoid the attack.

Otto draws another dagger and throws it, and the blade sinks into the foremost creature’s leg. The bugbear is beginning to look wobbly on its feat, the continued beating beginning to takes its toll.

Dara remains in position, ready to attack any bugbear that comes within striking distance.

Jorb hurls another of his own javelins, but his aim is still off, and he fails to strike any of your opponents.

Ragnok laughs heartily. "Want more? Get more!" He repeats the exact same moves as last time, but this time his hammer narrowly misses his foe, instead of smashing his brains.




Initiative Order:
Coraine 20, attack vrs. BB1 8 (failure)
BB5 19, attack vrs. Coraine 17 (failure)
BB6 16, attack vrs. Ragnok 12 (failure)
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB1 23 (success), damage 4
Lucius 11
BB4 11, attack vrs. Kine 18 (success), damage 4
BB1 10, continues to hold attack ready
Kine 9, attack vrs. BB1 15 (failure)
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB1 19 (success), damage 3
Dara 7
Jorb 6, attack vrs. BB2 11 (failure)
BB3 3, attack vrs. Ragnok 5 (failure)
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB1 15 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine 16/20
Kine 8/12

Opponent’s Status – Players don’t be looking in here!
[sblock]
BB1: 4/16
BB2: Dead
[/sblock]


Battlemap:


----------



## Land Outcast

"Tsk, cowards" musters Ragnok while he advances towards the nearest bugbear with a steady pace.

Trying to block the spiked head of the goblinoid's weapon with his shield, Ragnok hacks at his enemy, intent on cleaving its shoulder.

OOC: He strikes the Bugbear nearer to him, or closes to melee if necessary; +9 melee Norryjar (1d10+6/x3) (Inspire Courage)


----------



## Boddynock

[SBLOCK=OOC]I just wrote the following passage, then realized that Ragnok is at the bottom of the initiative order. That being the case, I've sblocked this to foreshadow my next move, and I'll wait to see what the buggies do this round. In the meantime, my move is given in open text.

"Oh, no!" Coraine groans as he sees the dwarf move forward to engage the enemy. "What the hell do you think we endured those javelins for, you stubborn git, if not to draw them towards our line? Blast!"

With that, the paladin moves forward to stand shoulder to shoulder with the dwarf. It denies the party their tactical advantage but he will not leave an ally - even one as foolish as Ragnok - to stand alone against the enemy.[/SBLOCK]
Coraine stands firm, ready to hew any bugbear which comes within reach. He taunts the hairy humanoids. "Is that the best you can do, you dog-faced dung? Go find a pile of your mother's droppings and roll in it! Then you might at least have the whiff of death about you."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara waits for the bugbears to approach, her blade ready to strike as soon as they do.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine still sings
his arm still slings
the wound in his side
yes, it still stings


[ooc: Sling the nearest Bugbear he can see.  

+5 attack, 1d4+3 damage.

If there is one threatening him on his initiative he will take a 5ft step diagonally back before slinging.  And then drop the sling at the end of his turn.

If they stay back he will hold his position and his sling.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine stands firm, ready to hew any bugbear which comes within reach. He taunts the hairy humanoids. "Is that the best you can do, you dog-faced dung? Go find a pile of your mother's droppings and roll in it! Then you might at least have the whiff of death about you."

Dara and Lucius stand firm with Coraine, their weapons at the ready for the first bugbear to come within striking range.

Verdis directs another blast of arcane energies toward the wounded bugbear on the front rank, again striking the beast. The force of the strike forces the bugbear to clutch at the wall to remain standing, but it seems the creature still has a bit of fight left in him.

Kine still sings, his arm still slings, the wound in his side yes, it still stings. Letting loose a bullet from his weapon, the elf smiles as it strikes the bugbear square on and drops him into a heap on the floor.

Otto, his daggers having been thrown, draws his sling as he moves into a better firing position and lets loose a bullet at another opponent. The projectile is on target, but the bugbear drops at the last moment, and receives only a glancing blow.

Jorb continues his javelin barrage, but still fails to strike an enemy. It is fast becoming apparent that he may not be as skilled with the thrown weapons as you would like.

The bugbears, their supply of javelins now exhausted, brandish their morningstars and prepare for close combat. They continue to hold their positions, attempting to draw you into the corridor.

“Tsk, cowards" mutters Ragnok while he advances towards the nearest bugbear with a steady pace. Trying to block the spiked head of the goblinoid's weapons with his shield, Ragnok hacks at his enemy, intent on cleaving its shoulder. While Ragnok manages to avoid one of his opponent’s strikes, the other bugbear slips its weapon in past the dwarf’s guard, striking a solid blow. Ragnok responds in kind, and slashes the beast across the chest with a heavy blow of Norryjar.




Initiative Order:
Coraine 20
BB5 19
BB6 16
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB1 24 (success), damage 3
Lucius 11
BB1 10,
Kine 9, attack vrs. BB1 20 (success), damage 6
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB4 22 (success), damage 1
Dara 7
Jorb 6, attack vrs. BB4 9 (failure)
BB4 3, readied action: attack vrs. Ragnok 21 (success), damage 5
BB3 3, readied action: attack vrs. Ragnok 9 (failure)
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB4 25 (success), damage 11


PC Status
Coraine 16/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 17/22

Opponent’s Status – Players don’t be looking in here!
[sblock]
BB1: -5/16
BB2: Dead
BB4: 4/16
[/sblock]


Battlemap:


----------



## Land Outcast

*"HAR!"*

Ragnok keeps pressing the attack, now aiming his blows at the Bugbear's knees so that it finally falls.

OOC: He strikes BB4; +9 melee Norryjar (1d10+6/x3) (Inspire Courage)


----------



## Boddynock

"Oh, no!" Coraine groans as he sees the dwarf move forward to engage the enemy. "What the hell do you think we endured those javelins for, you stubborn git, if not to draw them towards our line? Blast!"

With that, the paladin moves forward to stand shoulder to shoulder with the dwarf. It denies the party their tactical advantage but he will not leave an ally - even one as foolish as Ragnok - to stand alone against the enemy.

He aims a slashing blow at the chest of the bugbear which opposes him.

Attack (MW battleaxe) +8, damage 1d8+4, x3 - includes _inspire courage_ bonuses (against #3).


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara stays where she is. With Ragnok and Coraine in the front, there is no room left for her to help, and she does not want to stand in their way, in case they need to fall back again.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine calmly returns his sling to his belt and redraws his sword, the ringing metal against it's sheath provides newfound power to his song, as his voice rises to a crescendo.  The ringing sword in hand, Kine stands ready should any foe break through.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Glad he has a inexhastable supply of eldritch blasts to toss at the bugbears, Verdis continues his ranged attacks. Seeing his fellows move up to the now missleless foes, he shakes his head thinking that being impatient will cost them their heads.


----------



## Insight

Otto reloads his sling.  "We've almost got them now... haven't we?"

[OOC: Otto continues to use his sling unless one of the bugbears gets in melee range.]


----------



## Rhun

"Oh, no!" Coraine groans as he sees the dwarf move forward to engage the enemy. "What the hell do you think we endured those javelins for, you stubborn git, if not to draw them towards our line? Blast!"

With that, the paladin moves forward to stand shoulder to shoulder with the dwarf. It denies the party their tactical advantage but he will not leave an ally - even one as foolish as Ragnok - to stand alone against the enemy.

He aims a slashing blow at the chest of the bugbear which opposes him, penetrating his defenses and opening a bloody gash in the creature’s dirty fur. The bugbear strikes back, but Coraine adeptly avoids the attack.

Glad he has a inexhastable supply of eldritch blasts to toss at the bugbears, Verdis continues his ranged attacks. Seeing his fellows move up to the now missleless foes, he shakes his head thinking that being impatient will cost them their heads. Verdis continues to unleash energy blasts, but this time his aim is off, and he misses his target.

Lucius takes a few steps forward, but then decides to maintain his position, seeing as how he cannot attack past his companions.

Kine calmly returns his sling to his belt and redraws his sword, the ringing metal against it's sheath provides newfound power to his song, as his voice rises to a crescendo. The ringing sword in hand, Kine stands ready should any foe break through.

Otto reloads his sling. "We've almost got them now... haven't we?" He sends another sling bullet whizzing down the hallway, but fails to connect with an opponent.

Dara stays where she is. With Ragnok and Coraine in the front, there is no room left for her to help, and she does not want to stand in their way, in case they need to fall back again.

Jorb draws his sword, and frowns as he realizes he isn’t in any position to actually use it.

The bugbear fighting Ragnok swings his morningstar mightily, catching him in the chest. The force of the blow nearly staggers the dwarf, but Ragnok shakes it off as he continues his assault.

"HAR!" Ragnok keeps pressing the attack, now aiming his blows at the bugbear's knees so that it finally falls. Norryjar neatly severs his opponent’s leg at the knee, dropping the goblinoid onto his back.

The bugbears in the back rank ready their weapons, obviously waiting for one of you to come within striking range.




Initiative Order:
Coraine 20, attack vrs. BB3 19 (success), damage 7
BB5 19
BB6 16
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB3 13 (failure)
Lucius 11
Kine 9, 
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB4 10 (failure)
Dara 7
Jorb 6, attack vrs. BB4 9 (failure)
BB4 3, attack vrs. Ragnok 23 (success), damage 7
BB3 3, attack vrs. Coraine 13 (failure)
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB4 27 (success), damage 12


PC Status
Coraine 16/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 10/22

Opponent’s Status – Players don’t be looking in here!
[sblock]
BB1: -6/16
BB2: Dead
BB3: 9/16
BB4: -8/16
[/sblock]


Battlemap:
I didn’t update the map yet…I left my thumb drive at work.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine tries to maneuver in closer to the front lines, where he can do the most to aid the flow of battle.

[ooc: Move closer behind the two front liners.  If Ragnok takes more damage, Kine will stop singing in order to cast cure light wounds (1d8+2) (bonuses linger 5 rounds).  Otherwise, Kine will just keep singing, but remaining one 5ft step away from Ragnok in case he is needed.]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Cursing under his breath in frustration Verdis tosses out another Eldritch Blast at the Bugbear. "Curse all goblinoid scum..."

OOC: I'm so ashamed, I peeked at the spoiler before I realized it said 'players *don't* be looking...' I promise not to tell what I saw, unless tortured or bribed with a cookie of course. I won't look again!


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine settles into the rhythm of battle - strike, block, parry, strike - always seeking the opening, always wary of trickery. He begins to grunt a tuneless battle song, maintaining the beat of his movements, allowing for unexpected flurries. It's not pretty but in its own way it's stirring. Even though he's no bard, Kine's song draws his own into a rough sort of harmony - a soldier's chant.

Attack (MW battleaxe) +8, damage 1d8+4, x3 - includes _inspire courage_ bonuses (against #3).


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok takes the blow firmly, and even though he's got now some ugly scratches, wades in to combat witht he next bugbear with a left arc to the brute's chest.

_This is the balance point, no time to rise my shield, got to drop them fast_

OOC: He strikes the nearest standing bugbear; +9 melee Norryjar (1d10+6/x3) (Inspire Courage)


----------



## Rhun

Coraine settles into the rhythm of battle - strike, block, parry, strike - always seeking the opening, always wary of trickery. He begins to grunt a tuneless battle song, maintaining the beat of his movements, allowing for unexpected flurries. It's not pretty but in its own way it's stirring. Even though he's no bard, Kine's song draws his own into a rough sort of harmony - a soldier's chant. His skillful bladework quickly finds an opening in his foe’s defense, and he plunges his longsword deep into the bugbear’s chest. The bugbear looks at the blade in stunned awe, and then slumps to the floor in a widening pool of blood.

The last two bugbears step forward to attack you, one going for Coraine, the other for Ragnok. Both are successful at striking their targets. Although Coraine manages to avoid the worst of the impact, but the continued blows are beginning to take their toll on Ragnok.

Cursing under his breath in frustration Verdis tosses out another Eldritch Blast at the Bugbear. "Curse all goblinoid scum..." Verdis’ blast strikes the bugbear attacking Coraine full in the chest.

Lucius moves up behind Coraine, and with a prayer to Hieroneous he lays a hand on the dwarves shoulder, channeling warm healing power into his body.

Kine tries to maneuver in closer to the front lines, where he can do the most to aid the flow of battle. Following Lucius’ example, the elf casts a spell of healing upon the dwarf before him.

Otto sends another sling bullet whizzing into the fray, striking one of the bugbears a minor blow.

Dara and Jorb stand ready, keeping their eyes both on the melee before them, and on the group’s rear to ensure that there are no more surprises.

Ragnok takes the blows firmly, and even though he's got now some ugly scratches, wades in to combat with the next bugbear with a left arc to the brute's chest. _This is the balance point, no time to rise my shield, got to drop them fast._ The axe easily gets by the bugbear’s attempt to parry, slashing a wide gash across the beast.





Initiative Order:
Coraine 20, attack vrs. BB3 23 (success), damage 10
BB5 19, attack vrs. Coraine 20 (success), damage 4
BB6 16, attack vrs, Ragnok 23 (success),  damage 7
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB5 22 (success), damage 6
Lucius 11, covert _bless_  to _cure light wounds_ (6 points)
Kine 9,  cast _cure light wounds_ (10 points)
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB6  20 (success), damage 2
Dara 7
Jorb 6
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB6 24 (success), damage 8


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 13/22

Opponent’s Status – Players don’t be looking in here!
[sblock]
BB1: -7/16
BB2: Dead
BB3: -1/16
BB4: -9/16
BB5: 10/16
BB6: 14/24
[/sblock]

Battlemap:


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Pleased with his success, Verdis calls upon his dark arts once more and sends another blast at the enemy.


----------



## Land Outcast

"Thanks boy" Ragnok murmurs grateful at Lucius' healing.

Turning his attention back to the enemy, Ragnok rises high Norryjar to hae it descend once more against the creature's chest.
*"Not so mighty now! Are ye?! Are ye?!"*

OOC: Just a note, the attack was against BB6, BB4 has already fallen. +7 melee Norryjar (1d10+8/x3) (Inspire Courage, Power Attack 2)


----------



## Rhun

Coraine continues his attack, again getting his blade past the bugbear’s defense to strike a solid blow. His opponent, now bleeding from multiple wounds, attempts to return the blow, but in his weakened state fails to penetrate the paladin’s defense.

Pleased with his success, Verdis calls upon his dark arts once more and sends another blast at the enemy. The arcane power strikes the wounded bugbear fighting Coraine, and the beast’s eyes roll up into its head as it drops it weapon and crumbles to the floor.

Otto, seeing only one enemy remaining, wings another lead bullet down the corridor with his sling. It strikes the creature dead-on, but seems to do little damage to the brute.

The last bugbear, angry at being injured by Ragnok’s attack and the hail of sling bullets whizzing at it, aims a savage blow at the dwarf. The dwarf easily ducks under the strike, and coming back up, Ragnok rises high Norryjar to have it descend once more against the creature's chest. With his feet planted and the bugbear’s defenses wide open, the axe disappears into the bugbears’s chest in an explosion of blood and gore. "Not so mighty now! Are ye?! Are ye?!" asks Ragnok as the creature tumbles to the floor.




Initiative Order:
Coraine 20, attack vrs. BB5 20 (success), damage 8
BB5 19, attack vrs. Coraine 10 (failure)
BB6 16, attack vrs, Ragnok 10 (failure)
Verdis 12, attack vrs. BB5 “20” (threat), confirm 12 (failure), damage 5
Lucius 11
Kine 9,
Otto 8, attack vrs. BB6 19 (success), damage 2
Dara 7
Jorb 6
Ragnok 2, attack vrs. BB6 “20”  (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 54 (damn!)


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 13/22


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok stands still a few seconds, as if still waiting for an answer... he wipes the blood from his eyelids and lips, just to spit upon the corpse and add "thought so"

While he is busy trying to dislodge Norryjar's blade from the Bugbear's torax, he comments "Da dog escaped, lets retrieve whatever might be o' use tae us an' proceed with caution"... once the blade came out he goes up to Coraine and patting him with his all-blood-messy hand "A close call, wasn't it?", when he realizes he's bloodied the young man's armor he shrugs and gasps as if he had suddenly remembered something...

Followup, he goes around merrily with the clear intention to finish off any still-breathing bodies, first stopping to retrieve his hammers.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine rips a strip of cloak from one of the dead bodies and carefully wipes the blade of his axe. (While he's at it, he wipes off the worst of the bloodstains from Ragnok's sticky fingers.) Then he examines their fallen foes carefully, looking for any clues as to their role or the wider situation in the moathouse.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine slowly resheathes his blade and gazes out over the aftermath.

"A mighty battle indeed."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok moves about the scene of the battle, slaying any of the bugbears that are still breathing, and gathering any items of value that he can. Finishing the bugbears, he moves back down the corridor to give the defeated gnolls the same treatment. All remains eerily quiet as he goes about his tasks. Ragnok collects a hefty amount of coins from the fallen opponents, as well as some gemstones and pieces of jewelry.

As the dwarf goes about stripping the valuables from your foes, Coraine inspects the bodies, looking for some clue as to the bugbear’s roles within the moathouse. The paladin quickly notes that while the bugbears and gnolls are dressed in black, as were the bandits above, their clothing bears one distinguishing mark: A golden eye, wreathed in flames, is embroidered upon their surcoats.

It also dawns on you the Rodigan, who went to investigate the southern passage before your battle started, has not come back.



Experience earned:
Encounter 3 - Gnolls: 150
Encounter 4 - Bugbears: 450

Loot
Pp: 26
Gp: 157
Sp: 172
Cp: 84
Ivory & Platinum banded warhorn
Gold chain necklace (worn as bracelet by the largest bugbear)
Gold and topaz ring
3 andalusite gems
2 blue tourmaline gems

Experience and loot updated to the Rogue’s Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2826756#post2826756


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis tears himself away from the posible treasure to announce, "I think we should check that south passage, Rodigan never emerged." He takes a moment to reload his crossbow and starts toward the south passage.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine winces slightly as he turns to join Verdis.  He runs a hand gently over his wound and wonders when he will have a chance to rest again.  Perhaps it is his injuries, perhaps it is just the oppressive darkness, but the music seems muted down here.  He is uncomfortable and agitated.  But he does seem more lucid than usual.

"You are right. . . we should go check on him, but we must be cautious."


----------



## Land Outcast

"...Ya, lets get movin'... and watch yer backs, we left da dog escape"


----------



## Rhun

OOC: FYI, the gnoll escaped down the north passage.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Nice blow, Ragnok. And if you had not just charged forward, we actually could have helped you with them,”_ Dara remarks, only a hint of scolding in her voice. _“Anyways, this went well for now, but more reinforcements will surely come. We should go and see what happened with Rodigan.”_

Saying that, Dara turns and gets moving.


----------



## Land Outcast

At the remark, Ragnok blesses the bugbear blood for covering his blushing. 

"Coraine's strikes, da rain o' conjured fires an' projectiles let me tell da tale o' jumpin' into a corridor full o' buggers..." He says, but repentinely adds "...o' course, they'd never stand a chance before some good dwarven steel..."

_No use, any path is as god as any other for taking me to... Damn! Damn! Moradin's Beard tangled!_ 

After a few steps, all of a sudden, Ragnok violently punches the stone wall, just to then clutch his fist with his other hand and slowly shake his head. "Let us try tae get a prisioner... next time"

_Should have questioned one of them about my brother_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Seeing Ragnok's attack on the wall and hearing his words Verdis chimes in, "Do not trouble yourself good Ragnok, as Dara said, there will be plenty more of the 'buggers' in this hole. Besides, a leader would make a better prisoner than the rabble anyway."


----------



## Rhun

Your group quickly returns back to the fork in the passages, and you head down the southern corridor, hoping to find trace of Rodigan. All is quiet as you proceed, and in a few moments you find yourselves in a room nearly identical to the one that you fought the bugbears in. Three doors are set in short passages before you, and to your right a torch burns dimly in a cresset near a hallway leading to the west.



MAP:




OOC: I forgot to add the doors to this map, so you'll have to use your imaginations!


----------



## hafrogman

Kine moves cautiously forward to peer down the western corridor while his friends investigate the room.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kine moves cautiously forward to peer down the western corridor while his friends investigate the room.




The passage seems to be about 20 feet long and then opens into a room. All is dark and quiet beyond.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis, once leading, now comes up short, not sure which way they should proceed. "What now?" he asks in a stage whisper. Getting an idea, he moves to listen at the door to his right. 

OOC: Listen +1.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“It's doubtful, that he investigated the doors alone, so either he is down that corridor, or he was taken prisoner.”_


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis, once leading, now comes up short, not sure which way they should proceed. "What now?" he asks in a stage whisper. Getting an idea, he moves to listen at the door to his right.





Verdis listens at the westernmost of the three doors, the one nearest the passage that Kine is looking down, but after several moments pulls away without hearing a thing. Either the door is thick enough to block all noise, or there is nothing worth hearing happening beyond the portal.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok nods at Dara's words "True..." while keeping watch over the passage they came from.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis turns from door with a shrug. "Maybe the passage would be the logical choice." He moves that way with the others.


----------



## Rhun

Your group moves down the western corridor carefully, each one of you conscious of the eerie quiet that sems to have settled over the dungeons since your battle with the bugbears. The corridor opens into a rough, many-cornered stone chamber, much longer than it is wide.

Bedrolls are laid out in a haphazardly fashion, and a few wooden chairs and tables are among the rooms only furnishings. A firepit has been built near the room's center, a few embers still glowing warmly among the ashes. The floor could use a good sweeping, as it is covered in coarse brownish-red fur, as if several dogs had been living (shedding) here.

The chamber has no exits.


OOC: There are ten bedrolls in the room. Map to follow when I get home from work!


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine sniffs, and sneers as the stink of dog-fur fills his nostrils. "Ten bedrolls," he says as he looks around the chamber. "We fought ten opponents - one of them got away. Do you think both lots of dogfaces slept together - or do we have more of the bugbears to deal with?"

"Let's look for Rodigan - this room'll keep until we get back to it."

The paladin turns and strides back up the corridor. When the others rejoin him he says, "Verdis didn't hear anything behind this door," - indicating the westernmost one - "so I suggest that we listen at the other two, then work our way through them one at a time." He moves to the central door and listens.

Listen +4


----------



## Land Outcast

Before leaving the room, Ragnok comments "They stink! O' course they didnae sleep together, we'll have more dogs tae cut down... Noone, not even dogs can stand the stench!"

Returning again to his normal ready state he holds a hammer on one hand and his trusted -and by the time being, quite bloodied- axe. He just mumbles something about dry blood and having to clean it...

"Lets get done with this... We shouldn't have left this happen..."
_Hope he isn't in a bugger's tummy_


----------



## Rhun

Coraine spends several minutes listening to the other two doors in the south wall, but is as unsuccessful as Verdis was at hearing anything. 



*MAP:*


----------



## Boddynock

"Otto, do you think there are any traps on these doors?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Visited with a sudden vision of spikes impaling the side of his head, Verdis says, "Yes, please Otto, would you be kind enough to use your skills?"


----------



## Rhun

*Otto - NPC'd*

Otto spends the next several minutes checking each of the three doors for traps. Eventually, he turns away with a shake of his head. "As far as I can tell, there are no traps on any of these doors."


*OOC: NPCing Otto, since it looks like Insight hasn't been on in a week or so.*


----------



## Boddynock

"Then let's open them!"

Coraine opens the doors and explores the chambers beyond - beginning with the westernmost.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Maybe he has run into the guard-'dogs' who slept there,”_ Dara muses as she stands ready near the first door to be opened.


----------



## Land Outcast

"Maybe" says Ragnok gruffly -but with a slight tone of worry- as he stretches out to open the westernmost door along with Coraine.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Brushing a nervious sweat from his forehead, Verdis raises his crossbow as the door is opened.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine draws his blade and stands ready for whatever may lay beyond the door.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine heaves to open the first heavy oaken door, and is rewarded with the sight of a solid stone wall just a few feet beyond the wooden portal.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“A cell?”_


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Otto spends the next several minutes checking each of the three doors for traps. Eventually, he turns away with a shake of his head. "As far as I can tell, there are no traps on any of these doors."
> 
> 
> *OOC: NPCing Otto, since it looks like Insight hasn't been on in a week or so.*




OOC: I have been away.  I posted in the Talking the Talk forum.  I'm now back and ready to continue.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“A cell?”_





It doesn't appear to be deep enough to be a cell, extending only two or three feet past the door. The corridor is finished, though, and appears to have been purposely built this way. Even after a thorough search, there does not appear to be anything exceptional about it. It seems to simply be a dead end.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"We've little time to spend on such mysteries. I suggest we continue on to the next door and remember this little space as a posible secret entrance for later examination."  He gestures at the next door with his crossbow for emphasis.


----------



## Rhun

As you pull open the center door, revealing a dead end similar to the first, you hear a loud clanging sound echoing forth from the northern passage. The noise lasts only a moment.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Guess they know we are here now,”_ Dara comments the noise with a wink.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"Did that sound like a dinner bell to anyone else," Verdis asks with a wry smile.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok looks at the floor of the dead-end "rooms", looking for any marks or dust, wondering if they have been used to store something recently.

-

"Did that sound like a dinner bell to anyone else"

"More bugbear flesh for Norryjar?" asks Ragnok as he positions himself back on the northern passage, keeping guard while they try out option number 3º.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine turns to Otto. "Next time you check for traps," he says without a flicker of emotion, "look harder!"

He then turns to the third door.


----------



## Rhun

The third door opens to reveal a passage heading away to the south. About twenty feet into the passage, you can see that it forks. While the passage continues on south, another hall branches to the southest as well.



OOC: Map to follow soon


----------



## Rhun

Map:


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis encourages the others, "We should keep moving. Right now they know where we are."


----------



## Land Outcast

"Yeha, I'll keep watchin' our back... Let's enter"


----------



## Insight

Otto trundles into the open chamber with the multiple doors.  "Looks safe enough to me," he comments.  

The halfling looks around the room, waiting for the others to enter.

[OOC: Search +6 to find traps.]


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Otto trundles into the open chamber with the multiple doors.  "Looks safe enough to me," he comments.
> 
> The halfling looks around the room, waiting for the others to enter.
> 
> [OOC: Search +6 to find traps.]





*OOC: FYI, you've already been in the chamber with the doors...Coraine has just opened the door leading south, which leads to the fork. If that is the way you are going, I need to know which fork you want to take: south or southwest. Or you can head back to the north.*


----------



## Boddynock

"Let's go! The longer we wait, the more likely Rodigan will suffer."

"Since the natural tendency would be to go straight ahead, and they may have set up a decoy passage leading to a killing field, I suggest we take the fork to the left."

Coraine waits until the group is in order, then moves down the corridor and takes the left hand passage.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: The clanging sound came from behind you (the direction you came from). The thick oak doors before you would have been most effective at muffling the sound from anything ahead of you.*


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Bump...guys?*


Edit: Oops, didn't realize Boddynock had changed his post. Will update the thread shortly.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine and Ragnok lead the way down the left branch. The corridor runs straight in a southeastern direction for about sixty feet, and ends at another solid wooden door.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara takes up position right behind the two warriors and has her blade ready should it be needed.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis takes a place in the rank behind Dara with his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine opens the door, and you finds yourselves in what appears to be another long, straight corridor. Immediate to your left is another stout door, this one banded with iron.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"I would think a door like that could protect something valuable. Shall we explore it before continuing down the passage?"


----------



## hafrogman

Kine follows the others into the new corridor and stands watching backwards, peering into the darkness for any approaching threat.


----------



## Boddynock

"Otto?" Coraine gestures towards the door. "Is it safe to go through?"


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Otto?" Coraine gestures towards the door. "Is it safe to go through?"




Scanning the area, Otto carefully steps forward.

[sblock]
Searching for traps, Search +6.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto diligently checks over the heavy door, and after a few minutes decides that it is not trapped. Indeed, it doesn't even appear to be locked, and the hinges are freshly oiled.


----------



## Boddynock

"Ragnok, ready?" Coraine steps forward and opens the door.


----------



## Land Outcast

"As always" A hammer rised over his shoulder, ready to be launched at any stinkin' yellow bugger's face or dog-headed dog's head.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock holds his crossbow at the ready a look of grim determination on his face. "Let's not be too quick to attack, Rodigan could be behind one of these doors." Something in Verdis' tone suggests he says this as much for his own benefit as anyone elses.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine heaves open the door, the stout portal gliding smoothly and quietly on its well-oiled hinges. You find yourselves face to face with two human guards dressed in black surcoats blazoned with the eye of fire symbol. They obviously weren't expecting your intrusion as they stare at Coraine and Ragnok with slack-jawed surprise. Beyond them, down the torch-lit corridor, you can see at least two more guards. 


*OOC: You have surprised the guards...Surprise round actions?

Map:



*


----------



## Insight

Otto steps aside, into the space just before the open doorway, hand on a dagger.

[OOC: 5-foot step into the space currently occupied by Coraine.]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara, seeing not enough room to fight for everyone, stays back and invokes a spell of protection, waiting for the first guard to drop under her companion's attacks to slip through.


OOC: Cast _Shield_; no ASF.


----------



## Land Outcast

His seven companions around him, weapons aimed at the guard, Ragnok proposes *"Either yield or fall, choose!"* If they choose the later, Ragnok will react accordingly and smash the nearest guard's chest.


----------



## hafrogman

Kine hangs back and observes the guards, wishing, not for the first time, that these corridors weren't quite so narrow.


[sblock=ooc]Especially watching the furthest guard for signs of running for reinforcements.  Not that there's much he could do about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Just as Verdis was tightening his finger on the trigger of his crossbow, he heard Ragnok's words to the men and hesitated. Yet he keep the weapon ready, if they show any hostility he will let fiy.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine speaks harshly. "Drop your weapons. Now!" If they do not, or if they make an aggressive move, he will step forward and hack at the guard directly in front of him. He follows it up with further attacks until his opponent falls, at which time he charges towards the guard further down the corridor.

[sblock=OOC]Readied action: 5 foot step and attack +5 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+5, x3) (includes 2 point Power Attack); AC 18; hp 18/20[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Kine hangs back and observes the guards, wishing, not for the first time, that these corridors weren't quite so narrow.

Dara, seeing not enough room to fight for everyone, stays back and invokes a spell of protection, waiting for the first guard to drop under her companion's attacks to slip through.

The guards almost comply with the commands given them, so used are they to following orders. But then they move to draw their weapons.

Simultaneously, Ragnok and Coraine step forward, their weapons in motion. Coraine’s target manages to parry the worst of the attack, but still suffers a wide gash across his chest for the effort. Ragnok’s powerful swipe crushes through his opponent’s defenses and nearly severs his head. The force of the blow throws the man into the wall, where he then collapses to the ground.

Otto steps aside, into the space just before the open doorway, hand on a dagger.

Just as Verdis was tightening his finger on the trigger of his crossbow, he heard Ragnok's words to the men and hesitated. Keeping the weapon ready, he fires at Coraine’s opponent before the guard can counterattack, the bolt taking him in the neck and sending him tumbling backward.

The guards down the hallway waste no time drawing their weapons. The closest cries out ”INTRUDERS!” as he charges Ragnok, slashing a shallow wound across the dwarf’s shoulder as he recovers from his mighty swing (adding to his already considerable wounds). The other guard shouts ”TO ARMS! PROTECT THE MASTER!” and then rushes forward to support his companion.

Lucius and Jorb, stuck behind the rest of you, find that they can do nothing, and simply wait for the opportunity to prove their worth.


*
Initiative Order
Kine 22,
Dara 18, casts shield
Ragnok 14, readied action: 5’ step + attack vrs. G1 26 (success), damage 13
Coraine 14, readied action: 5’ step + attack vrs. G2 24 (success), damage 8
Otto 14, readied action: 5’ step to AX50
Verdis 14, readied action: attack vrs. G1 19 (success), damage 5
G3 14, charge action vrs. Ragnok 25 (threat), confirm 20 (failure), damage 5
G4 14, double move to AX43
Jorb 12,
Lucius 4,


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 8/22


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -1/12
G2: -1/12
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]Why didn't we realize that Ragnok was so badly wounded before beginning this encounter?[/sblock]
"Lucius! Get up here and heal Ragnok!"

Coraine then swings at the guard who has attacked Ragnok, seeking to take him down before he can do any further damage to the doughty dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]Attack +5 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+5, x3) (includes 2 point Power Attack); AC 18; hp 18/20[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara waits for Ragnok and Coraine to have a chance to finish the new opponent, then moves past them to attack the one behind.


OOC: Delay to 14, after Coraine. Move to AW44; Attack Guard4 with PA1 (Atk +3, Dmg 2d4+5).


----------



## Land Outcast

"Not again!" Ragnok mumbles, somehow frustrated. 
_Eye of Fire? Master? By Grummsh's leden blood, What insane cult have we wandered upon?_

Then he simply rises his axe to greet the guard.

OOC: +7 melee Norryjar (1d10+4/x3)


----------



## Rhun

Hearing something about “the Master,” Kine decides to provide what aid he may. He taps the blade of his elven sword to stone, causing it to ring. He begins to sing in unison with the sound of the steel, and everyone is infused with a feeling of courage that steadies their weapons.

"Not again!" Ragnok mumbles, somehow frustrated. _Eye of Fire? Master? By Grummsh's leden blood, What insane cult have we wandered upon?_ Then he simply raises his axe to greet the guard, but the man skillfully parries the weapon.

 "Lucius! Get up here and heal Ragnok!" Coraine then swings at the guard who has attacked Ragnok, seeking to take him down before he can do any further damage to the doughty dwarf. The guard, distracted by Ragnok’s axe, leaves himself open, and Coraine’s axe opens a deep wound in his side. The man manages to stay standing, and returns 

Dara waits for Ragnok and Coraine to have a chance to finish the new opponent, then moves past them to attack the one behind. The first guard attempts to strike her as she moves past him, but she is much too quick and the sword misses. Dara engages the second guard, but fails to break through his defense. The guard goes on the offensive against the barbarian woman, but his blade fails to find its target.

Otto, seeing a chance to help out, throws a dagger at Coraine’s opponent. The dagger is of its mark, and goes high over the man’s shoulder.

Verdis, his crossbow now empty, falls back on his fell powers and sends a blast of eldritch energy toward the nearest guard. The blast goes wide, coming closer to striking Ragnok than its designated target.

Jorb keeps his eyes and ears open as he moves, keeping watch behind you to ensure there are no surprises from that direction.

Lucius steps forward and reaches through the doorway to lay his hands upon Ragnok’s back. He calls upon his healing powers, and some of Ragnok’s wounds begin to subside. ”I’m about all out of healing power this day,” he says, loudly enough for Ragnok and Coraine to hear.


*
OOC: Sorry if I am moving along before some of you have a chance to post…I’m just realizing how much combat can bog down PBP games, so I am trying to keep it flowing as quickly as I can. If anyone that hasn’t posted would change their actions, just let me know and I will update the thread! 

Initiative Order
Kine 22, uses bardic music: inspire courage (+1 morale bonus to attack and damage)
Ragnok 14, attack vrs. G3 12 (failure)
Coraine 14, attack vrs. G3 22 (success), damage 11
Dara 14 (delayed action), move to AX44, attack vrs. G4 13 (failure)
Otto 14, attack vrs. G3 8 (failure)
Verdis 14, attack vrs. G3 4 (failure)
G3 14, AoO vrs Dara 13 (failure)
G4 14, attack vrs. Dara 8
Jorb 12, move to AW51
Lucius 4, 5’ step to AW50, spontaneously cast cure light wounds (6 points) on Ragnok, dropping protection from evil.


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 14/22


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -2/12
G2: -2/12
G3: 1/12
G4: 12/12
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Insight

"This fellow is most unhelpful," Otto says, referring to the guard who struck Ragnok.  "Perhaps I can lend a hand."

Otto moves closer to help Ragnok.

[OOC: 5' forward, then 5' again (drawing opportunity attack), then diagonal to flank Guard 3 with Ragnok.  Melee +4 including flank and bardic music modifiers.  Rapier Dmg 1d4, Crit 18-20/x2.]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Raising her falchion once more, Dara tries to do better this time.


OOC: Attack (Atk +5, Dmg 2d4+4).
(Dara has moved to AW44 not AX44, one square to the left.)


----------



## hafrogman

*Hp: 8, Ac: 17*

As the music flows into him, the battle seems to slow down before Kines eyes, and he slides forward on the balls of his feet, allowing the rythmn of the fight to guide his actions.  He sees an opening and moves in to attack.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AX48, tumble +7 the last five feet.  
Attack #3, Elven Courtblade +5 1d10+4 19-20 P/S (includes singing)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Sorry if I am moving along before some of you have a chance to post…I’m just realizing how much combat can bog down PBP games, so I am trying to keep it flowing as quickly as I can. If anyone that hasn’t posted would change their actions, just let me know and I will update the thread!
> *



*

OOC: Thanks for keeping things moving. I somehow missed your last post or would have long since replied with an Eldritch Blast.

Snorting at his missed short Verdis tries again blasting away at the same foe. "That first one was just a ranging shot," he mumbles.*


----------



## Land Outcast

Again feeling the cleansing warmth, Ragnok says "Be yer god blessed boy" and almost casually delivers another hack... seeing if now he can manage another "skillful parry".

OOC: +10 melee Norryjar (1d10+5/x3) (Flanking+Song)


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine moves up alongside the guard (OOC: 5 foot step) and swings again.


----------



## Rhun

As the music flows into him, the battle seems to slow down before Kines eyes, and he slides forward on the balls of his feet, allowing the rythmn of the fight to guide his actions. He sees an opening and moves in to attack. He easily tumbles past his foe, but the movement puts his own aim off, and the elven blade swishes past the guard's head.

Again feeling the cleansing warmth, Ragnok says "Be yer god blessed boy" and almost casually delivers another hack... seeing if now he can manage another "skillful parry". The guard, though, now facing multiple opponents, doesn’t even see the strike coming at him, and goes down beneath Ragnok’s axe.

Seeing his opponent fall to Ragnok, Coraine moves up alongside Dara, and swings again. The man sees the attack coming, though, and turns the paladin’s axe with his blade.

Raising her falchion once more, Dara tries to do better this time, and does. While the guard parries Coraine’s strike, Dara slashes her falchion past his guard, opening a ragged wound in the man’s side.

Otto, seeing his target dropped, simply moves forward, ready to help where he may.

Snorting at his missed shot Verdis tries again, moving down the hall as he blasts away at the only visible foe. "That first one was just a ranging shot," he mumbles, but his second blast misses as well, as the warlock has to take extra care not to hit one of his companions.

The guard strikes back at Coraine, but the deep wound in his side is obviously affecting his concentration, as his blade doesn’t even come close to injuring the paladin.

Jorb continues to guard the party’s rear.

Lucius, anxious to finally strike at a foe, rushes forward past him companions, trying to get into a position to finally fight a foe. As he moves near the guard, the man takes a swipe at him with his blade, but Lucius easily avoids the hasty attack.

From around the corner comes cries of alarm and shouts to "Slay the infidels" and "Protect the Master."


*
Initiative Order
Kine 22, tumble to AX48 vrs DC15 27 (success), attack vrs G3 15 (failure)
Ragnok 14, attack vrs G3 21 (success), damage 10
Coraine 14, move to AX44, attack vrs G4 13 (failure)
Dara 14, attack vrs G4 22 (success), damage 10
Otto 14, move to AW46 – Insight, wasn’t sure what you would do since your target was dropped?
Verdis 14, move to AX46, attack vrs G4 14 (failure)
G4 14, attack vrs Coraine 11 (failure)
Jorb 12, 
Lucius 4, move to AW43



PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 14/22


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -3/12
G2: -3/12
G3: dead
G4: 2/12
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

In an attempt to finish the fight for the moment, Dara attacks the guard once more with her mighty blade.


OOC: Another attack (Atk +5, Dmg 2d4+4). If the guard falls before her turn, Dara simply delays to the start of the next round, unless new opponents get close enough for her to attack (without moving too far ahead of her companions), in which case she will do just that.


----------



## Rhun

As Kine's strange music continues to echo down the stone hallway, the last visible guard finds himself quickly overwhelmed, and Dara's falchion splits the man skull and leaves him lying in a pool of his own blood.

From around the corner you hear a commanding voice ring out. "Don't rush them, you fools! Prepare to meet the infidels! We must delay them until the rest of our force arrives. Protecting the Master is our foremost priority!"




*
Initiative Order
Kine 22, 
Ragnok 14, 
Coraine 14, 
Dara 14, attack vrs G4 23 (success), damage 11
Otto 14, 
Verdis 14, 
Jorb 12, 
Lucius 4, 


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 14/22


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -4/12
G2: -4/12
G3: dead
G4: -9/12
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Hearing the other guards around the corner, Dara does not waste much time and heads forward. Like a cat on the prowl she moves quickly but at least somewhat silently towards the corner, while gesturing her companions to follow.


OOC: Double Move (Move Silently/Hide at ½ speed; both +2) to AW36.


----------



## Land Outcast

*"Hahaha! are ye scared o' us quenching yer fiery eyes?"* Yells Ragnok in response, while he bluntly follows Dara down the corridor.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine takes a moment to admire Dara's catlike stealth - and then shakes his head in mock disbelief as Ragnok trumpets his defiance to their unseen foes. Reaching out to tap Lucius on the shoulder, he says, "Did you hear that? Reinforcements are expected. Lucius, watch our backs. We will need one of valour and might, should the enemy fall on us from behind."

Waiting only for Lucius' acknowledgement, Coraine races ahead to join the others in confronting the main force of the enemy.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Knowing he cannot match the stealth of the others, Verdis merely hurries forward to blast another foe. _Who could this master be?_, he wonders.


----------



## Rhun

Kine, his music still rousing your group to heroic deeds hurries down the corridor.

Hearing the other guards around the corner, Dara does not waste much time and heads forward. Like a cat on the prowl she moves quickly but at least somewhat silently towards the corner, while gesturing her companions to follow

"Hahaha! are ye scared o' us quenching yer fiery eyes?" Yells Ragnok in response, while he bluntly follows Dara down the corridor, running to keep up, his heavy armor clanking loudly.

A taunting response to Ragnok’s shout comes back almost immediately. ”Ha, that sounds like a bearded gnome, boys,” comes the low commanding voice. ”Capture him, and we can give him the same treatment as the last dwarf to come this way!”

Coraine takes a moment to admire Dara's catlike stealth - and then shakes his head in mock disbelief as Ragnok trumpets his defiance to their unseen foes. Reaching out to tap Lucius on the shoulder, he says, "Did you hear that? Reinforcements are expected. Lucius, watch our backs. We will need one of valor and might, should the enemy fall on us from behind." Waiting only for Lucius' acknowledgement, Coraine races ahead to join the others in confronting the main force of the enemy.

Reaching the corner, Coraine and Dara spot three more human men in black garb standing at the ready, their shields and swords set, and the flaming eye boldly emblazoned on their uniforms.

Otto moves down the corridor, ready to assist his companions against whatever lies ahead.

Knowing he cannot match the stealth of the others, Verdis merely hurries forward to blast another foe. _Who could this master be?,_ he wonders.

Lucius looks like he is about to argue with Coraine’s request, but then realizes the wisdom of the statement. He waits for Jorb to catch up, and the two of them then slowly follow the rest of the group down the corridor, keeping their eyes and ears focused behind them.



*
Initiative Order
Kine 22, 
S1 18, 
Dara 14,
Ragnok 14, 
Coraine 14, 
Otto 14, 
Verdis 14, 
Jorb 12, 
G5 10,
G6 10,
Lucius 4, 


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 14/22


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -5/12
G2: -5/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: 12/12
G6: 12/12
S1:  19/19
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara moves forward and around the left side of the trio, ducking under the first guards sword to get into his back. From there, she swings her sword at the now unprotected figure behind the two, the one that was likely giving the commands.


OOC: Move (Tumble +4) to AS34; Attack 'S1' (Atk +5, Dmg 2d4+4).
Dara should still be after Coraine in the initiative order.


----------



## Land Outcast

*"ARRRGGGHH! CAPTURE THIS!"* yells Ragnok, suddenly wracked in anger, as he moves past Dara, Norryjar two-handed... "Here comes the pain!" and makes it descend upon the man between the two mooks.

OOC: Move 36-AW, 35-AW, 35-AV, 34-AU; +8 melee Norryjar (1d10+5/x3) (Song)


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine moves forward to engage the enemy, attacking the foe nearest him. With Kine's song stirring his blood, he swings with blinding speed, attempting to separate his opponent's head from his shoulders.

[sblock=OOC]Move diagonally to AV34 and attack #6, unless S1's move and action makes that risky. If S1 moves ahead of the others, target S1 instead.

Attack +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4) - includes _inspire courage_ bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock slides forward briskly, the excitement of battle upon him once more. He makes a quick arcane gesture and the eldritch blast lashes out at his foe. 

OOC: Move to AW33 and attack S with an EB.


----------



## hafrogman

The song of battle ringing loud in the corridor, Kine rounds the corner to join his comrades and strike at their foes.  He lifts his voice and blade as one, and strikes.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Move to AU35
SA: Attack #5, Elven Courtblade +5 1d10+4 19-20 P/S (includes singing) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The song of battle ringing loud in the corridor, Kine rounds the corner to join his comrades and strike at their foes. He lifts his voice and blade as one, and strikes, but the elf’s aim is completely off and he misses his foe badly. The guard counterattacks, but fails to strike the lithe elf.

*"ARRRGGGHH! CAPTURE THIS!"* yells Ragnok, suddenly wracked in anger, as he moves past Dara, wielding Norryjar two-handed... "Here comes the pain!" and makes it descend upon the man between the two mooks. The man steps aside just in the nick of time, and the axe slashes harmlessly past him. The man aims a back-hand blow of his sword at the dwarf, and Ragnok finds himself bleeding from yet another deep wound.

Coraine moves forward to engage the enemy, attacking the foe nearest him. With Kine's song stirring his blood, he swings with blinding speed, attempting to separate his opponent's head from his shoulders. His axe opens a wide slash across his foe’s chest, but doesn’t put him down.

Dara moves forward and around the left side of the trio, ducking under the first guard’s sword to get into his back. From there, she swings her sword at the now unprotected figure behind the two, the one that was likely giving the commands. Unfortunately for the lithe barbarian woman, she doesn’t duck low enough, and receives a stinging slash from the guard’s sword for her trouble. The cut throws off her own aim, spoiling her attack at the presumed leader.

Otto moves forward. Realizing he is having little luck in getting into the melee, he sheaths his blade and draws forth his sling, ready to whiz a hail of deadly bullets into combat.

The Warlock slides forward briskly, the excitement of battle upon him once more. He makes a quick arcane gesture and the eldritch blast lashes out at his foe. Verdis smiles as the blast strikes his foe.

Jorb moves forward, and hurls a javelin mightily into the melee. It flashes over Coraine’s shoulder and strikes the guard full in the face, sending him sprawling to the floor.

Lucius holds his greatsword ready, still keeping watch on the group’s rear.

From the passage to the north, you can hear what can only be the sounds of men preparing for battle. Another commanding voice can be heard over the din. ”Quickly you louts or the Master will have your heads! Arm yourselves, and let us join the battle!”

*

Initiative Order
Kine 22, move to AU35, attack vrs. G5 9 (failure)
Ragnok 14, move to AU34, attack vrs. S1 18 (failure)
S1 14 (delay action), attack vrs. Ragnok 24 (success), damage 9
Coraine 14, move to AV34, attack vrs. G6 18 (success), damage 10
Dara 14, move (tumble 8 vrs. DC15 – failure) to AS34, attack vrs. S1 10 (failure)
Otto 14, move to AV35, draw sling
Verdis 14, move to AW35 (AW33 is inside a wall). attack vrs. S1 20 (success), damage 4
Jorb 12, move to AX36, attack vrs. G6 “20” (threat), 18 (critical), damage 11
G5 10, AoO vrs Dara 23 (success), damage 6. Attack vrs. Kine 7 (failure)
Lucius 4, move to AW36


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 5/22
Dara 13/19


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -5/12
G2: -5/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: 12/12
G6: -9/12
S1:  15/19
[/sblock]

Note that G6 is down...I just didn't mark him on the map in gray yet!

MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

After speaking only a single word in an unknown language, Dara's eyes fix the guard right between Ragnok and herself, as she wildly swings her falchion against him.


OOC: Cast _Critical Strike_ (Swift Action, no AoO, no ASF); Rage (+4 hps); Power Attack 1; Attack vs G5 (Atk +8, Dmg 2d4+9+1d6 (15-20/x2; +4 threat confirmation)).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine eyes Ragnok with grave concern but realizes that the best way to help his comrade is to take down their opponents as soon as possible. With that in mind he sidesteps the body in front of him and mounts an attack on the leader of the small group. With luck, his foe will be distracted by the barbarian's martial stance.

[sblock=OOC]Move AV34 to AV33 to AT32, so as to flank S1 with Dara.
Attack +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4) - includes _inspire courage_ bonus but not flanking bonus. AC 18; hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Confident his fellows can handle the remaining foes in the room. Verdis turns his attention to the oncoming forces. He draws back ready to release his magic at the new enemy. 

OOC: Ready action eldritch blast at the first new enemy to get within 30'


----------



## hafrogman

The tempo of the music increases and Kine's music reflects his frustrations, as he quickly sidesteps and swings once again at his foe, hoping to catch him off guard.

[sblock=ooc]5ft step to AT35
SA: Attack #5, Elven Courtblade +5 1d10+4 18-20 P/S (includes singing) [/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Although he is bleeding freely he doesn't seem to realize how bad off he is, and heedless to the two guards flanking him, Ragnok descends the axe once again over the human. *"What did ye do tae mine brother?!"*

OOC: +8 melee Norryjar (1d10+7/x3) (Song)


----------



## Insight

Otto perks up.  "Sounds like more might be coming from down that hall," he says.  "Best to prepare a surprise for them... you fellows seem to have this particular scrum under control."

Scampering by the downed guard, the halfling makes his way to the opposing corner, rapier drawn, ready for the onrush of enemy support.

[OOC: Double move to AV-30, draw rapier.]


----------



## Rhun

The tempo of the music increases and Kine's music reflects his frustrations, as he quickly sidesteps and swings once again at his foe, hoping to catch him off guard. The guard, unprepared for the elf’s lightning fast strike, finds himself gurgling blood as the elven steel slashes across his throat.

Another man in black garb charges into the room from the northern corridor, aiming a savage blow at the first opponent he sees, Dara. His blade, at first seemingly on target, is deflected at the last moment by some unseen force.

Although he is bleeding freely he doesn't seem to realize how bad off he is, and heedless to the two guards flanking him, Ragnok descends the axe once again over the human. *"What did ye do tae mine brother?!" * Norryjar strikes the human with all the rage the dwarf feels over his lost brother, and splits the man head completely in half.

Coraine eyes Ragnok with grave concern but realizes that the best way to help his comrade is to take down their opponents as soon as possible. With that in mind he sidesteps the bodies in front of him and mounts an attack on the newcomer. With luck, his foe will be distracted by the barbarian's martial stance. Indeed, the foe is focused solely on Dara, and fails to see Coraine’s vicious blow until it is too late. The battleaxe slashes a wide cut across the brigand’s back.

After speaking only a single word in an unknown language, Dara's eyes fix the guard right between Ragnok and herself, as she wildly swings her falchion against him. The powerful blow of the sword strikes the man (distracted by Coraine’s attack) dead on, sending his head bouncing to the cold stone floor

Otto perks up. "Sounds like more might be coming from down that hall," he says. "Best to prepare a surprise for them... you fellows seem to have this particular scrum under control." Scampering by the downed guard, the halfling makes his way to the opposing corner, rapier drawn, ready for the onrush of enemy support.

Confident his fellows can handle the remaining foes in the room. Verdis turns his attention to the oncoming forces. He draws back ready to release his magic at the new enemy. The powerful blast of eldritch power strikes one of the men in black as he rushes into the room, striking the man full on in the chest, and blasting him onto his back. 

As the next bandit double-times it toward Coraine, Jorb moves into the room, hurling a javelin, and piercing the man’s shoulder.

Behind that man, another five bandits come rushing into the room. 

Lucius, hearing no sounds of reinforcements from behind, decides he can be more aid in fighting off the bandits before you, and moves to fight shoulder to shoulder with Coraine.

From down the north corridor again comes the the low, commanding voice. ”Hold them, you fools, while I fetch the Master!”


*
Initiative Order
Kine 22, 5’ step to AT35, attack vrs G5 22 (success), damage 13
S2 16, attack vrs Dara 18 (failure)
Ragnok 14, attack vrs. S1 “20” (threat), confirm crit 24 (critical), damage 43
Coraine 14, attack vrs. S2 26 (success), damage 12
Dara 14, cast Critical Strike (Swift Action, no AoO, no ASF); Rage (+4 hps); Power Attack 1; Attack vs S2 22 (threat), confirm crit 23 (critical), damage 34
Otto 14, move to AV30
Lt, move to AT24
Verdis 13 (readied action), attack vrs. G10 “20” (threat), confirm crit 25 (crit), damage 13
Jorb 12 (readied action), attack vrs. G9 18 (success), damage 6
G9 12, move to AT31
G12 11, move to AU31
G11 10, move to AS32
G8 9, move to AS31
Lucius 4, move to AU32
G7 1, move to AT29


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 5/22
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 1/7


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -6/12
G2: -6/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -1/12
G6: dead
G7: 12/12
G8: 12/12
G9: 6/12
G10: -1/12
G11: 12/12
G12: 12/12
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: 34/34
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Land Outcast

Seeing the Lieutenant far off, Ragnok asks to the swift barbarian to take care of him *"Lady Dara! Go fer da one in da fancy armor!"* And to support his point he tries to clear Dara's way after stepping forth.
Stunned by his wounds, he quickly retrieves his shield.

OOC: Attack G11, +8 melee Norryjar (1d10+7/x3) (Song); Retrieve Sield [free]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara steps over the bodies and aims her next blow at the closest enemy present.


OOC: Power Attack 1; Move and Attack G11 (Atk +6 Dmg 2d4+9 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> From down the north corridor again comes the the low, commanding voice. ”Hold them, you fools, while I fetch the Master!”



"Damn!"

Coraine had hoped to prevent a summons to "the Master". There was nothing to be done about it now. Things had suddenly gotten rather busy. He addressed himself to the task at hand - downing his foes as soon as possible, and then making sure the party got suitable healing before the leader of the opposing forces arrived.

Feinting slightly to one side, the paladin pivoted on the balls of his feet and hacked at the soldier in front of him. As he did so, he cried, "The Invincible!"

[sblock=OOC]Attack against #9: +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4) - includes inspire courage bonus. AC 18; hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Kine moves to help with the new group of guards, his song still echoing loudly throughout the room. He swings his blade, but it fails to penetrate his opponent’s chainmail.

Seeing the Lieutenant far off, Ragnok asks to the swift barbarian to take care of him *"Lady Dara! Go fer da one in da fancy armor!"* And to support his point he tries to clear Dara's way after stepping forth, and cleaving another of the bandit’s down with his axe. Stunned by his wounds, he quickly retrieves his shield.

”Damn!" Coraine had hoped to prevent a summons to "the Master". There was nothing to be done about it now. Things had suddenly gotten rather busy. He addressed himself to the task at hand - downing his foes as soon as possible, and then making sure the party got suitable healing before the leader of the opposing forces arrived. Feinting slightly to one side, the paladin pivoted on the balls of his feet and hacked at the soldier in front of him. As he did so, he cried, "The Invincible!"  The man, already slowed by the javelin sticking from his shoulder fails to react quick enough to Coraine’s feint, and the battle axe bites deeply into his neck
.
Dara steps over the bodies and aims her next blow at the closest enemy present. Her powerful blow sends yet another head bouncing to the hard floor amidst a spray of blood.

Otto, sliding into position behind a bandit that is intent on attacking Lucius, slides his small rapier deep into the man’s unprotected back, causing him to cry out in pain. Although the weapon surely did internal damage, the man stays on his feet, determined to fight on to the end.

The man down the hall, resplendent in his full plate armor, pounds heavily on the door before him with the hilt of his bastard sword, and then begins to move toward your company. He points the blade toward you, and in his low voice issues a challenge. ”Now, you will pay the price for disturbing the Master. You will die.”

Verdis moves further into the room, sending another blast of eldritch power at the nearest brigand. The brigand, already sore wounded, collapses under the blast, leaving the room itself cleared for the moment.

Jorb steps to the side to give himself  a better angle, and hurls another javelin down the hall. It strikes the closest brigand, piercing his side.

Lucius moves forward determinedly, slashing his greatsword across the closest foe’s chest, and dropping the last of the ordinary brigands to the floor.

*
Initiative Order
Kine 22, move to AV31, attack vrs. G12 11 (failure)
Ragnok 14, move to AT33, attack vrs. G11 26 (success), damage 17 (my ten-sided die loves you!)
Coraine 14, attack vrs. G9 21 (success), damage 9
Dara 14, move to AS32, power attack (1) vrs. G8 25 (threat), confirm 21 (critical), damage 30
Otto 14, flank G12, attack vrs. G12 18 (success), damage 8
Lt, move to AT28
Verdis 13, move to AU32, attack vrs. G12 18 (success)
Jorb 12 , move to AT34, attack vrs. G7 “20”(threat), confirm 12 (failure), damage 7
Lucius 4, move , attack vrs G7 24, damage 12


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 5/22
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 2/7


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -7/12
G2: -7/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -2/12
G6: dead
G7: -7/12
G8: dead
G9: -3/12
G10: -2/12
G11: -5/12
G12: -1/12
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: 34/34
[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Boddynock

*OOC:*


Assumes that Ragnok charges into battle against the lieutenant.







Knowing that he is unlikely to stay Ragnok in the midst of his fury, Coraine prepares to move up behind the badly wounded dwarf and _lay hands_ on him for a total of 5 points of healing.  He reserves one point of healing in case any of his colleagues is brought to death's door.

Then, snatching up his axe again, he will be ready to bring the attack to the figure in the imposing plate mail.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok moves until he is toe to toe with the fancy-armored boy, shield upfront. Decreasing the rythm of his attacks -'tis the last man standing after all... and he is covered with goblinoid, human, and dwarven blood- _I'll have to clean the armor or it'll rust_ "say boy, he didnae say" -motions at the man with the skull split in twain- "What did ye do tae mine brother?"

OOC: Fight defensively, +2 AC, Norryjar +4 (1d10+5/x3)


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Once more, Dara launches herself against the enemy, her sense of self-preservation long lost in her wild fury. This time, her falchion descents upon the leader of the guards.


OOC: Power Attack 1; Move to AS/AT29; Attack Lt (Atk +6 Dmg 2d4+9 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock pumps his fist in the air with glee thinking, _ha two in a row_. He seeks out another target and calls once more on the power of his magic to attack. He spys the leader at the back and lets fly.


----------



## hafrogman

Seeing their foe crowded back into a narrow space once more, Kine hangs back for a while and lets the more skilled warriors advance upon the lieutenant.  He loses himself in the song and lets it wash over him as his companions do battle.


[sblock=ooc] full defense, move to AS31 to watch the fight [/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto turns to see the Lieutenant.  "Why not come join the party?" he asks.  "Surely I have enough wine for all."

[OOC: Move 10' to AS-30.  Ready attack against Lt.]


----------



## Rhun

Seeing their foe crowded back into a narrow space once more, Kine hangs back for a while and lets the more skilled warriors advance upon the lieutenant. He loses himself in the song and lets it wash over him as his companions do battle.

Ragnok moves until he is toe to toe with the fancy-armored boy, shield up front. Decreasing the rythm of his attacks -'tis the last man standing after all... and he is covered with goblinoid, human, and dwarven blood- _I'll have to clean the armor or it'll rust_ "say boy, he didnae say" -motions at the man with the skull split in twain- "What did ye do tae mine brother?" Fighting more defensively now than before, Ragnok is unable to find a weak spot in the enemy’s defenses.

Knowing that he is unlikely to stay Ragnok in the midst of his fury, Coraine moves up behind the badly wounded dwarf and _lay hands_ on him, healing some of the dwarf’s many wounds. Then, snatching up his axe again, he will be ready to bring the attack to the figure in the imposing plate mail.

Once more, Dara launches herself against the enemy, her sense of self-preservation long lost in her wild fury. This time, her falchion descents upon the leader of the guards. The barbarian woman finds herself frustrated, as her weapon fails to pierce her foe’s armor.

Otto turns to see the Lieutenant. "Why not come join the party?" he asks. "Surely I have enough wine for all."

The warrior in the plate armor snarls at the dwarf. ”If you mean the last dwarf to come this way, he got what all your kind deserves…a slow death.” Then he strikes like a snake, his blade cutting deep into Ragnok’s shoulder. The dwarf, having already lost much blood from his multiple wounds, tumbles to the cold stone floor. The man turns his gaze upon Dara. ”You are next…”

The Warlock pumps his fist in the air with glee thinking, ha two in a row. He seeks out another target and calls once more on the power of his magic to attack. He spies the leader at the back and lets fly, striking the man and causing him to cry out in pain.

Jorb, moving up to stand shoulder to shoulder with Verdis, hurls another javelin into the melee, but the missile bounces off the man’s heavy armor and clatters down the corridor.

Lucius steps forward, straddling his companion’s fallen form protectively, and slashes his blade across at the enemy. The man, his defenses hard pressed under the bevy of attacks your group has aimed at him, fails to parry the blow, and suffers a bloody gash where the greatsword cuts through his armor.

*

Insight, the spot you wanted Otto to go was already taken by Coraine…although I am sure he will be moving out of it next round. Let me know if you want to change your action…

Initiative Order
Kine 22, move to AS31, full defense
Ragnok 14, move to AT29, fight defensively (AC23), attack vrs Lt 15 (failure)
Coraine 14, move to AS30, lay on hands healing Ragnok 5 points
Dara 14, move to AS29, power attack (1) vrs. Lt 12 (failure)
Otto 14, move to AT31, ?
Lt, attack vrs. Ragnok “20” (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 11
Verdis 13, move to AT32, attack vrs. Lt 19 (success), damage 5
Jorb 12 , move to AS32, attack vrs. Lt 12 (failure)
Lucius 4, move to AT29, attack vrs. Lt 23 (success), damage 12


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok -1/22 (unconscious)
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 3/7


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -8/12
G2: 8/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -3/12
G6: dead
G7: -8/12
G8: dead
G9: -4/12
G10: -3/12
G11: -6/12
G12: -2/12
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: 17/34

[/sblock]


MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

With growing fury, Dara circles around the last foe and lashes out with her mighty blade.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AS28; Power Attack 1; Attack Lt (Atk +6 Dmg 2d4+9 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes a deep breath and tries again to strike the Lieutenant.

OOC: [sblock]Eldritch Blast is a ranged touch attack and should ignore armor and shields.   Ordinary ones anyway...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis takes a deep breath and tries again to strike the Lieutenant.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Eldritch Blast is a ranged touch attack and should ignore armor and shields.   Ordinary ones anyway...[/sblock]





Scotley:
[sblock]
I have totally been short-changing Verdis. I never knew Eldritch blast was a ranged touch attack. I will edit the last post, and make sure I keep this in mind here on out. Sorry about that. I've never played a warlock! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

At the mention of "the other dwarf" Ragnok fixes his gaze on the Lieutenant... bad thing to do. *"Nay!"* His face is a mask of anger incarnate at the taunts of the human-faced snake...

"Nay..." He repeats as only answer, before heavily falling to the stone. In the heat of the battle noone notices, but into the blood covering the floor falls a single tear.

But his body is as stubborn as anyone'd expect a dwarf to be, breath hasn't stopped yet.

[sblock=OOC]







> I never knew Eldritch blast was a ranged touch attack.



OMG   ... that explains his cursed luck![/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine calls out to the barbarian in front of him, "Dara, move!" Then, as she makes room for him, he steps up and swings at the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]Wait for Dara to move, take a 5 foot step and attack the lieutenant - +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4) - includes _inspire courage_ bonus. AC 18; hp 18/20.

If the man drops, take off backpack next round and fish out a _CLW potion_ and feed it to Ragnok. If he doesn't, keep swinging.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Insight, the spot you wanted Otto to go was already taken by Coraine…although I am sure he will be moving out of it next round. Let me know if you want to change your action…*




[OOC: Put Otto to the right, next to Coraine, for now then.]


----------



## Rhun

From the doorway ahead steps a new opponent. He is dressed in black plate armor, over which he wears a fine black robe embroidered with elaborate patterns of silver thread. He bears a black shield upon his right arm, and a mace hangs from his hip. He is a handsome man with well defined features, and lustrous black hair. An aura of almost tangible power and evil surrounds the man. There is no doubt in your minds that this is “The Master.”

Kine continues his song, as he watches the battle with his blade held defensively.

At the mention of "the other dwarf" Ragnok fixes his gaze on the Lieutenant... bad thing to do. *"Nay!"* His face is a mask of anger incarnate at the taunts of the human-faced snake..."Nay..." He repeats as only answer, before heavily falling to the stone. In the heat of the battle noone notices, but into the blood covering the floor falls a single tear. But his body is as stubborn as anyone'd expect a dwarf to be, breath hasn't stopped yet.

With growing fury, Dara circles around the last foe and lashes out with her mighty blade. Changing positions proves to be a boon as her opponent momentarily loses sight of her, and her falchion opens a deep gash across the man’s side.

Coraine calls out to the barbarian in front of him, "Dara, move!" Then, as she makes room for him, he steps up and swings at the enemy, but his axe deflects off the man’s heavy armor.

Otto stands his ground, unable to safely approach one of his foes.

The Lieutenant, outraged by Dara’s wound, directs his blade toward her, but doesn’t even come close to striking the barbarian woman.

Verdis takes a deep breath and tries again to strike the Lieutenant, but his aim is truly off and the blast flies right past the man.

Jorb rushes forward, drawing his greatsword as he goes. He takes a cruel slash from the Lieutenant as he races by, intent upon The Master, leaving a trail of blood behind him.

Lucius continues to attack his foe, but fails to penetrate the skilled man’s defenses.

Initiative Order
The Master 23, move through door to AT25
Kine 22, full defense, continues song
Ragnok 14, unconscious, roll to stabilize 08%, stabilizes
Dara 14, move to AS28, power attack (1) vrs. Lt “20” (threat), confirm 17 (failure), damage 14
Coraine 14, delay action, move to AS29, attack vrs. Lt 17 (failure)
Otto 14, 
Lt, attack vrs. Dara 12 (failure), AoO vrs. Jorb 20 (success), damage 14
Verdis 13, attack vrs. Lt 8 (failure)
Jorb 12 , move to AS26
Lucius 4,  attack vrs. Lt 21 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok -1/22 (unconscious, stable)
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 4/7
Jorb 3/17


Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: -9/12
G2: -9/12
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -4/12
G6: dead
G7: -9/12
G8: dead
G9: -5/12
G10: -4/12
G11: -7/12
G12: -3/12
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: 8/34
Lareth: 36/36
[/sblock]


MAP:



[/size][/b]


----------



## hafrogman

Unable to see any clear way to assist his comrades, Kine simply keeps on as he has been.  His song soars as he restarts the ringing of his blade and stands watching for an opening through which he can act.

[sblock=ooc]Same as it ever was.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Continuing what she has begun, Dara moves into the man's back, quickly slashing her blade at the lieutenant, giving him no time for a break.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AT27; Attack Lt (Atk +9 Dmg 2d4+7 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine glances at his comrades, assessing their state. He is appalled at the blood streaming from Jorb's side, and at the sight of the fallen dwarf. He thinks savagely of the two potions of healing in his pack, and curses the fact that he doesn't have time to get at them.

_"Take down the flunky, Coraine, then deal with master. Get on with it!"_

He steps alongside the lieutenant, making room for Otto to come within range of their enemy, and presses the attack. As soon as this one falls, he'll shrug off his pack and give it to Kine. He really doesn't like the odds currently stacked against Jorb.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to AS28. Attack L +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4, x3) - includes _inspire courage_ bonus. AC 18; hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis brings the magic into play once more targeting the leader. "We've got to finish this so we can help the wounded," he calls to no one in particular.


----------



## Insight

Otto unfurls his sling, taking aim at this 'Master' character.  Careful not to accidentally strike Jorb, the halfling fires.

[OOC: Sling (Ranged): Att +2 (modified for firing into melee), Dmg 1d3, Crit 20/x2, RI 50.]


----------



## Rhun

The Master, an evil grin upon his fair countenance, speaks low under his breath, and reaches out with his free hand to strike the half-orc in the chest. Jorb utters an unnatural cry of pain as his face contorts in agony, and then he falls slowly to the ground, lifeless. The Master spares only a moment to look at his defeated foe, and then steps over the body toward the rest of you.

Unable to see any clear way to assist his comrades, Kine simply keeps on as he has been. His song soars as he restarts the ringing of his blade and stands watching for an opening through which he can act.

Continuing what she has begun, Dara moves into the man's back, quickly slashing her blade at the lieutenant, giving him no time for a break. Her flank attack catches the man unprepared, and her blade bites deep into his back, severing his spine. The Lieutenant’s sword clatters to the floor, followed almost immediately by his limp body.

Coraine, glances at his comrades, assessing their state. He is appalled at the at the sight of his fallen companions. He thinks savagely of the two potions of healing in his pack, and curses the fact that he doesn't have time to get at them. Seeing the enemy lieutenant fall, the paladin shrugs off his pack and hands it to Kine. He then steps forward, raising his axe once more.

Otto unfurls his sling, taking aim at this 'Master' character. Seeing Jorb fall, the halfling let’s loose his missile against the foe. The bullet strikes the man, but seems to do little damage to the flesh beneath the steel armor.

Verdis brings the magic into play, targeting The Master. "We've got to finish this so we can help the wounded," he calls to no one in particular. His blast of arcane energy strikes The Master, causing him to grimace with pain.

Lucius steps forward, offended by the aura of evil this man seems to radiate. He strikes with his heavy blade, but does not even come close to the foe before him.


Initiative Order
The Master 23, cast _inflict moderate wounds_, touch attack vrs Jorb 18 (success), damage 16, move to AS26
Kine 22, full defense, continues song, move to AS30
Ragnok 14, unconscious, stable
Dara 14, move to AT27, attack vrs Lt 28 (threat), confirm 25 (critical), damage 26
Coraine 14, give pack to Kine, move to AS28,
Otto 14, attack vrs M 25 (success), damage 2
Verdis 13, move to AT31, ranged touch attack vrs M 22 (success), damage 5
Lucius 4, move toAS27, attack vrs M 12 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok -1/22 (unconscious, stable)
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 5/7
Jorb dead

Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: dead
G2: dead
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -5/12
G6: dead
G7: dead
G8: dead
G9: -6/12
G10: -5/12
G11: -8/12
G12: -4/12 - stable
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: dead
Lareth: 29/36
[/sblock]


MAP:




[/size][/b]


----------



## hafrogman

Kine sheathes his blade as the pack is thrust into his arms, but keeps the song going with the power of his voice alone.  He peers inside the pack, wondering why it was given to him.  Spying the flasks inside he quickly retrieves one and goes to kneel over the fallen dwarf.

[sblock=ooc]Still singing.
MA: Sheath sword
MA: Retrieve potion
5ft step on top of Ragnok.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Who's next?”_ Dara says towards the fallen lieutenant, while turning around to meet the new threat. She obviously doesn't expect an answer.

The last opponent present quickly becomes the focus of her attention, as Dara lashes out with her mighty blade against The Master.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AT26; Attack The Master (Atk +7 Dmg 2d4+7 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine's lips compress into a thin line as he sees Jorb fall lifeless to the ground. He steps up alongside Lucius and prepares to rain death down upon this murdering bastard.

"O Valiant Knight, grant me your strength!" he cries, then slashes ferociously at the Master's head.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to AT27, then _smite evil_: +11 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+6, x3) - includes bonuses for _inspire courage_ & _smite evil_; AC 18; hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock, somewhat shaken by the Master's easy slaying of Jorb redoubles his efforts. He calls on the arcane magic once more and delivers another blast at the Master.


----------



## Rhun

”You dare invade my sanctuary?” asks The Master, his voice full of venom. Spotting the silver holy symbol hanging around Halivar’s neck, the man smiles.”You dare challenge the power of a true god, boy?” Speaking the words of yet another spell, the dark cleric strikes out at Lucius, and the warrior cries out in agony, but manages to remain on his feat.

Kine sheathes his blade as the pack is thrust into his arms, but keeps the song going with the power of his voice alone. He peers inside the pack, wondering why it was given to him. Spying the flasks inside he quickly retrieves one and goes to kneel over the fallen dwarf

_“Who's next?”_ Dara says towards the fallen lieutenant, while turning around to meet the new threat. She obviously doesn't expect an answer. The last opponent present quickly becomes the focus of her attention, as Dara lashes out with her mighty blade against The Master. The sword fails to find a weak spot in the man’s armor.

Coraine's lips compress into a thin line as he sees Jorb fall lifeless to the ground. He steps up alongside Lucius and prepares to rain death down upon this murdering bastard. "O Valiant Knight, grant me your strength!" he cries, then slashes ferociously at the Master's head. The Master gets his head out of the way, but suffers a deep gash across his shoulder from Coraine’s axe.

Otto launches another missile into the melee, taking care not to strike any of his companions. The bullet whizzes through the air, striking The Master full in the chest.

The Warlock, somewhat shaken by the Master's easy slaying of Jorb redoubles his efforts. He calls on the arcane magic once more and delivers another blast at the Master, staggering the man with the strike.

Lucius, his body wracked by the pain of The Master’s spell but determined to end the battle quickly, strikes out at the man, opening a great wound across his chest. The evil priest still stands, but his multiple wounds have definitely taken their toll upon him.

*
Initiative Order
The Master 23, cast inflict serious wounds, touch attack vrs Halivar 16 (success), damage 14
Kine 22, move to AT29, retrieve potion
Ragnok 14, unconscious, stable
Dara 14, move to AT26, attack vrs M 16 (failure)
Coraine 14, move to AT27, attack (smite evil) vrs M 28 (success), damage 9
Otto 14, attack vrs M “20” (threat), confirm crit 20 (failure), damage 3
Verdis 13,  ranged touch attack vrs M 22 (success), damage 4
Lucius 4, attack vrs M 24 (success), damage 10


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok -1/22 (unconscious, stable)
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 6/7
Jorb dead
Lucius 5/19

Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: dead
G2: dead
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -6/12
G6: dead
G7: dead
G8: dead
G9: -7/12
G10: -6/12
G11: -9/12
G12: -4/12 - stable
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: dead
Lareth: 3/36
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara's blows grow even more furious, as she steps past The Master and lets her falchion sing. The barbarian woman feels her power waning already in this prolonged battle, but there's no way she could cease attacking now.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AS25; Attack The Master (Atk +9 (or +7 w/o flanking) Dmg 2d4+7 (18-20/x2)).


----------



## hafrogman

Kneeling over the fallen dwarf, Kine keeps one eye upon his friends' battle with 'the Master'.  His hands keep busy, uncorking the small vial and forcing as much of the potion down Ragnok's throat as he can.  He tilts the dwarf's head back to encourage swallowing and then stands up and away again.

[sblock=ooc] No idea what kind of action making someone else drink a potion is.  Full Round? then 5ft step away.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine circles their enemy, looking for another opening, keenly aware that they must end this soon.  He strikes, hoping that the cleric will be sufficiently distracted by the sheer number of blows raining down upon him to be careless of his defence.

[sblock=OOC]Attack +8 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4, x3) - includes _inspire courage_ bonus. AC 18 (touch 11); hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Realizing the dire extent of his wounds, The Master goes on the defensive, and begins casting yet another spell. As he channels the divine power, his wounds begin to close before your very eyes, leaving a (mostly) healthy foe before you once again. He eyes you with a smug grin upon his face. ”My god is with me, fools! Now you will pay for your intrusion!”

Kneeling over the fallen dwarf, Kine keeps one eye upon his friends' battle with 'the Master'. His hands keep busy, uncorking the small vial and forcing as much of the potion down Ragnok's throat as he can. He tilts the dwarf's head back to encourage swallowing and then stands up and away again.

The stout dwarf responds almost immediately, leaping to his feet and reclaiming his axe. The fire burning in his eyes leaves no doubt that he is still full of fight.

Dara's blows grow even more furious, as she steps past The Master and lets her falchion sing. The barbarian woman feels her power waning already in this prolonged battle, but there's no way she could cease attacking now. Despite her new, advantageous position behind the foul cleric, though, she fails to pierce the man’s armor with her deadly blade.

Coraine circles their enemy, looking for another opening, keenly aware that they must end this soon. He strikes, hoping that the cleric will be sufficiently distracted by the sheer number of blows raining down upon him to be careless of his defense. Unfortunately for the paladin, The Master’s defenses are well in place, and Coraine fails to find a soft spot to place his axe.

Otto continues to wing lead bullets into the fray, but they continue to do little more than put small dings into The Master’s fine armor.

Verdis continues sending his blasts of arcane energy at the evil cleric, hoping to at least keep the man off-balance if nothing else. He smiles as his latest blast strikes dead on, and The Master’s evil grin fades from his face.

”Feel the righteous might of Hieroneous,” shouts Lucius as his blade penetrates The Master’s armor, opening yet another bloody wound. The evil priest is again beginning to look as though he is feeling the effects from your combined efforts.


*
OOC: The Master IS flanked.

Initiative Order
The Master 23, cast cure serious wounds defensively vrs DC18 28 (success)
Kine 22, administers healing potion to Ragnok (cures 8 points), move to AS28
Ragnok 14, pick up axe, stand up
Dara 14, move to AS25, attack vrs M 21 (failure)
Coraine 14, move to AT26, attack vrs M 18 (failure)
Otto 14, attack vrs M 19 (failure)
Verdis 13, ranged touch attack vrs M “20” (threat), confirm critical 14 (success), damage 7
Lucius 4, attack vrs M 24 (success), damage 8


PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 7/22
Dara 13 (17)/19 – rage round 7/7
Jorb dead
Halivar 5/19

Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: dead
G2: dead
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -7/12
G6: dead
G7: dead
G8: dead
G9: -8/12
G10: -7/12
G11: dead
G12: -4/12 - stable
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: dead
Lareth: 12/36
[/sblock]


MAP:




*


----------



## Land Outcast

Rgnok's mouth is bothering, the blood which dripped in there while he was down bothered him enough, but now he sees this man, probably the one they called "Master", and can only think of "fair payback".

_Let's see if he is that much of a chatterbox when he has to answer our questions_

Stepping forth, "Ye be damned tae da nine fiery hells tae swim in da lake o' led and loose yer eyes tae thieves like ye" he mumbles under his boad-soaked beard... he doesn't bother to recover his shield, Ragnok spits blood at the man's feet... 
*"Where is yer God now?"* and follows with a hack at the chest.

_Can't get answers, got to squeeze them from them_

OOC: Norryjar +8 (1d10+7/x3)


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara takes a step back from the battle, breathing heavily from the exhaustive fighting. But after a moment to catch her breath she begins casting a spell.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AR24; Renewing the _Shield_ spell this round (no ASF).


----------



## hafrogman

With Ragnok's recovery, Kine renews his song once more and moves forward to stand against their foe, aiding his allies in their time of need with his music as well as his steel.

[sblock=ooc]FA: Drop satchel
MA: Draw sword
5ft step to AR27
SA: Attack the Master, Elven Courtblade +5 1d10+4 18-20 P/S (includes singing) [/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto draws his rapier, moving into the fray.  "Fear not, my friends," he says.  "Otto is on the way!"

[OOC: Otto draws rapier, moves to AT-27.]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Delighted with his success, Verdis attacks again.


----------



## Boddynock

Seeing Dara fall back from the fray, Coraine moves to take her place. The Master is thus flanked by the faithful of Heironeus. With a cry of "The Invincible One", Coraine ferociously attacks the enemy cleric.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to AS25. Attack +10 (MW battleaxe, 1d8+4, x3) - includes _inspire courage_ and flanking bonuses. AC 18 (touch 11); hp 18/20.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The Master, evil grin replaced by a troubled look, as if he finally realizes he may be outmatched, casts yet another spell, striking the warrior before him. Lucius cries out in agony as his body is wracked by convulsions, and collapses to the ground. ”You may yet defeat me,” he says quietly, ”but long will my mark remain upon you all!”

With Ragnok's recovery, Kine renews his song once more and moves forward to stand against their foe, aiding his allies in their time of need with his music as well as his steel. His blade slices in, but is failed by the plate armor worn by his foe.

Stepping forth, "Ye be damned tae da nine fiery hells tae swim in da lake o' led and loose yer eyes tae thieves like ye" he mumbles under his boad-soaked beard... he doesn't bother to recover his shield, Ragnok spits blood at the man's feet...  *"Where is yer God now?"* and follows with a hack at the chest. The blade cuts through steel and flesh, and blood pours down The Master’s chest.

Dara takes a step back from the battle, breathing heavily from the exhaustive fighting. But after a moment to catch her breath she begins casting a spell.

Seeing Dara fall back from the fray, Coraine moves to take her place. The Master is thus flanked by the faithful of Heironeus. With a cry of "The Invincible One", Coraine ferociously attacks the enemy cleric. His eagerness is overcome by a bout of bad luck, as the paladin nearly drops his weapon in his haste to defeat the foe.

Otto draws his rapier, moving into the fray. "Fear not, my friends," he says. "Otto is on the way!" The Master, obviously more concerned about his larger foes and not paying attention to the presence of the halfling, presents an easy target for Otto. His rapier slips through a joint in the cleric’s armor and into his stomach. Overwhelmed by the sheer number of injuries, The Master drops to the ground to lie very still.


*
OOC: The Master IS flanked.

Initiative Order
The Master 23, cast inflict moderate wounds, touch attack vrs Lucius 19 (success), damage 18
Kine 22, attack vrs M 14 (failure)
Ragnok 14, attack vrs M 24 (success), damage 9
Dara 14, cast shield
Coraine 14, attack vrs M “1” (failure)
Otto 14, attack vrs M “20” (threat), confirm critical 19 (failure), damage 4
Verdis 13, 

PC Status
Coraine 18/20
Kine 8/12
Ragnok 7/22
Dara 13/19 – fatigued
Jorb dead
Halivar dead

Opponent Status – PLAYERS NO PEEK
[sblock]
G1: dead
G2: dead
G3: dead
G4: dead
G5: -8/12
G6: dead
G7: dead
G8: dead
G9: -9/12
G10: -8/12
G11: dead
G12: -4/12 - stable
S1: dead
S2: dead
Lt: dead
Lareth: -1/36
[/sblock]

Experience Earned: 994 each...welcome to Level 3! 

*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine stands panting, surveying the scene, then says, "We have been victorious."

He then kneels to examine Lucius. After a moment he looks up grimly and adds, "But at great cost."

Closing the young cleric's staring eyes, he bows his head and says, "Great heart, Valiant Knight, receive here your faithful servant, slain in battle with an evil foe! Feast with him, cause songs to be sung of his deeds! Know that he was valorous, as befits your priest, and gentle, as should all true warriors be! We commend him to you, good Lord: he is your own!"

Then, turning to the fallen Master, he checks for a pulse. If he finds one, he says to the others, "What of this filth? He yet lives, though the life is nearly gone from him. Do we bring him back to the threshold of health, so that we can question him as to the corruption of this place? Surely we can arrange persuasions for him? Can any of you seek to sap his will?"

"We must rest and recover. Let us search the immediate area, then secure it and make bivouac. As to the rest, well, let us search their bodies and claim their goods. A portion we should send to Jorb's family, if we can find them. And a portion for Lucius' kin. It is the least we can do for those who gave their lives in our fellowship."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Indeed, we paid a heavy price, but victory is ours! They have been very capable opponents. We were lucky, that it didn't end even worse. Hopefully, this has weakened them enough, so the remains here won't be such a problem. At least it looks like we got their leader. We should drag him back to Hommlet as a prisoner and for questioning.”_

Dara sits down on the floor for a moment, still catching her breath. She had pushed her body to the limit in the combat and it takes a while before her pulse is down to normal levels again. She carefully cleans her sword before sheathing it and removes the blood stains from herself and the others with a simple cantrip.

_“Can't walk around in town like that.”_

With another cantrip, she examines the equipment, their foes have left for them to claim.


OOC: _Detect Magic_.


----------



## hafrogman

As the battle ends and the last foe falls, Kine song falters on his lips and fades into silence.  He knows that it serves his allies well to be exposed to the song of battle while they fight, but it strained him to keep the music alive while Jorb and Lucius fell.

Without the music holding him up, Kine sinks to his knees and begins trembling.  The dark and the deaths and the quiet all begin to take their toll now that he has lost his focus.


----------



## Rhun

As Coraine feels for a pulse, he notes that The Master does appear to still be alive, but is badly injured, still bleeding heavily from multiple wounds. The man will most likely die if not aided soon.

As you regain your breath from the strenuous battle, and overcome the shock of fallen comrades, you finally begin to become aware of your surroundings. This series of rooms is obviously the headquarters of the bandits’ operations.

The outermost chamber appears to function as a guard chamber and storage room. Crates and barrels of miscellaneous goods are stacked near the wall. A weapons rack near the north wall holds several spears, a pair of hand axes and a half dozen longswords, all of average quality.

The next chamber appears to be the mess hall and meeting room. Long trestle tables and benches make up the bulk of the furniture, and barrels and boxes of foodstuffs are stacked neatly here. Salted pork, dried fruit, hard biscuits, and weak wine can all be found here.

The chamber to the southwest is the barracks of these bandits. Mounds of fresh rushes and grass have been piled about the room, upon top of which are the bandit’s many bedrolls. Odds and ends of miscellaneous gear and such lie scattered about the chamber. Also in this chamber is a greasy looking, dark-haired man, chained to the southern wall with heavy chains. A nearby chest contains what is obviously the man’s gear.

Through the door is a single room, and what can only be The Master’s chamber. The opulent room is lavishly finished with finery…thick rugs, heavy wall hangings, soft chairs and cushions, and even a comfortable couch! Wines, liquors and dishes of sweetmeats are set about the room. A brazier burns in one corner, warming the area and sending a fragrant incense into the air.

While most of the goods you find are of average quality, and too heavy to carry out of the place by any means other than wagon or cart, you manage to find many items of considerable value. Rifling through the bandits’ pockets and purses alone generates a tidy sum of coin and gems. Both sergeants wear gold neckchains wrought with the eye of fire symbol, while the lieutenant wears a similar device set with a topaz. 

Within The Master’s chamber you find an elaborately carved box of alabaster, which is filled with fine unguents and rare herbs. A very fine service set of silver and gold sits upon a sideboard, and within a cabinet is an incredibly fine necklace crafted from gold and set with small fire opals and diamond chips.

The plate armor worn by both the lieutenant and The Master appear to be of excellent quality, as does the lieutenant’s bastard sword and The Master’s heavy mace. The Master also carries several potions upon his person, and what appears to be a silver holy symbol in the shape of a spider with a female’s head.


*OOC:

Loot Found
CP: 224
SP: 208
GP: 171
PP: 62
16 gems (1 black opal, 2 amethysts, 3 tourmalines, 6 pearls and 4 garnets)
2 gold neckchains
1 gold neckchain set with topaz
Alabaster box with rare herbs
Gold & silver service set
Fire opal necklace
Lietenant’s Plate Armor
Master’s Plate Armor
Lieutenant’s Bastard Sword
Master’s Heavy Mace
3 potions
Silver holy symbol





*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis claps Otto on the shoulder, "Leave it to the halfling to discover that the way to a man's heart is though his stomach. A worthy blow, my friend. As the hero of the day you should buy the first round of drinks."  He nods at Dara in thanks for her cantrip. Then his eyes register the fallen. The euphoria of their victory seems to go out of him. "I have a potion if it will help he adds in softer voice."


----------



## hafrogman

At the sound of footsteps and voices, Marco raises his head from the wall where it has been resting.  He looks around in confusion, noting the new arrivals and none of the usual faces.  Hope wells up slightly and he coughs, trying to find his voice.

"I say, I don't suppose you could see fit to letting me go, could you?"


----------



## Land Outcast

*"Nay! Lucius!"* Ragnok goes up to him, and is about to kneel at his side, but then the bleeding _Master_ catches his sight.

He ignores the others, and tightens clothes around his wounds to try and stop the bleeding, he wn't object on anyone helping him. After he considerd the man won't bleed off his life, he grabs him from the brestplate and yells in rage at the face of the unconscious man.

Then he lets him fall to the floor with a heavy metallic sound.

"We'll speak"

--------------------------------------

"They spilled blood besides us" is what he says while setting in proper positions the corpses of their companions, one beside the other and closes their eyelids. "They will battle with us"

--------------------------------------

When Dara removes the dirt and blood from everybody, Ragnok rises an eyebrow "Good thing tae keep weapons from rustin'... thanks" while he recovers his shield and anything else he's dropped.

--------------------------------------

Then he enters the room, examining everything and helping his companions recover anything of value.

While inspecting the possessions of the fell enemies, he kicks at the high-quality plate armor _Mabe could get it resized..._

At the words from the chained man, the short-bearded dwarf rises his gaze from the weapons he had been inspecting. He ignores what he said, but asks "What kind o' mad people is this?..." suddenly he dismisses his last question and with far more emphasis -but clearly out of desperation... in a dwarf... desperation- asks *"Have ye seen 'nother dwarf? here?"*

Having taken out one of his hammers, and approaching slowly -the potion was a blessing, but the hits he received during the battle still hurt- his logic intentions are to remove the chains from the man, unless anyone stops him.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco's eyes go wide as the only reponse to his question is a clearly enraged dwarf . . . he stammers a response to the dwarf's question.

"W.w.w.what?  No, I haven't seen any other dwarves."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“This room here is better outfitted than the taverns in Hommlet. If we are going to rest here, this will make for a fine place, indeed.”_

The chained man quickly becomes the center of attention, though. She has no objections freeing him, since a prisoner of these bandits won't be one of their best friends for sure.

_“Say, what's your story? How did you end up in this most precarious situation?”_


----------



## hafrogman

"Er, ah, I'm a healer by trade, and I stopped to help a gentleman I found injured in the woods.  Then a whole slew of bandits and thugs descended upon me and took me prisoner!  I've been locked up down here for a few days.  If you could see your way to letting me go, I'd be ever so grateful."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine kneels by the fallen Master and prays to Heironeus. Then, reaching out his hand, he shares the healing blessings of the Valiant Knight. Satisfied that the Master will not die - yet - he moves into the other room.

Seeing the dwarf approaching the prisoner, hammer in hand, he hastens forward, then relaxes when he realizes that Ragnok's intention is to free the stranger.

"A healer?" he says at the prisoner's words. "We have need of healing, if you will do so. I am Coraine Vagrius, servant of the Invincible One, and a member of this valiant company. We have come seeking an answer to the question of why these bandits have become such a force for evil in this area. Anything you can tell us would be most useful."

[sblock=OOC]_Lay on hands_ for 1 point of healing - stabilizes the Master.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok sighs... _Anyways, I'll get the speech from the pirite-headed Master_
And brings the hammer down upon the chains, once, twice, thrice, until they fall...
"Da fine work tae remove yer bracelets is nae mine job"

The dwarf seems to regain his composture -finally- and bows before the man
"Ragnok Drakeforge, at yer service" Those words, even while pronounced by his own lips, have obviously refreshed the dwarf... 
"So ye is a healer? who are ye?"


----------



## Rhun

Between Ragnok's attempt to bind The Master's wounds, and Coraine's divine power, the evil cleric is saved from slowly bleeding to death. While he is still unconscious, it seems likely he will live. Also to your surprise, you find that two of the common brigands also seem to be alive, if still unconscious.

The keys to Marco's manacles are found on the Lieutenant's person during your search, and he is easily freed from his chains.


----------



## Insight

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis claps Otto on the shoulder, "Leave it to the halfling to discover that the way to a man's heart is though his stomach. A worthy blow, my friend. As the hero of the day you should buy the first round of drinks."  He nods at Dara in thanks for her cantrip. Then his eyes register the fallen. The euphoria of their victory seems to go out of him. "I have a potion if it will help he adds in softer voice."




Otto's ears perk up at the mention of drinks.  "Yes, yes, drinks for the victors!" he says.  Reaching into a strange bag, Otto produces a chilled bottle of wine and four glasses, setting them down on the nearest flat surface.

"I've only four glasses, my friends," he continues.  "My apologies - I hadn't expected to be celebrating with so many!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Nodding at the fallen, Verdis says, "I'd say you are lucky to have as many as we do." He fishes a mug from his bag and holds it out for wine.


----------



## Land Outcast

Interrupting his conversation with the "healer", Ragnok removes his backpack searching for something until he finally produces a ornamented still-dusty bottle, unstoppers it,

*"Fer them who fell 'gainst this scum!"* _...brother..._

and gulps down a mouthful of the burning liquid... _We bled together, 'tis the least they deserve_

Then he returns to the healer "Ye were saying..."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“There might be some more glasses in the pretty room,”_ Dara says. _“But we havn't been everywhere down here. There might still be some bandits around, or not?”_


----------



## hafrogman

Marco stands unsteadily, rubbing his wrists.

He blinks, dazzled by the rapid fire stream of questions and toasts and his sudden release.  He takes a deep breath, trying to organize his mind to address all the comments directed to him.

He bows slightly to Coraine.

"I would be more than happy to treat your injuries as best I can, my way of thanking you for your assistance.  But I'm afraid I can't be of much help in answering your questions about the bandits.  I am but newly arrived here, and they weren't very forthcoming as hosts."

Then he turns to face Ragnok and then draws himself up straight, gathering as much diginity as he can.  It isn't much.

"Ah, my apologies!  My name is Marco, Marco Dessard.  Scholar, healer, master of mystical secrets."

He bows deeply, sweeping his arm in an ostentatious flourish.  As the memory of being chained to a wall fades from him, he seems much more sure of himself.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

"Well met Marco," Verdis says to the newcommer. "We can certainly use a healer. We seem to stumble from one battle to another in this place. I am Verdis, an arcanist."


----------



## Boddynock

"Welcome, Marco. Let us secure the area, and then settle for some rest, refreshment in moderation," here he looks at the boozing members of the party, "and healing."

He searches the adjacent area, closes and locks any doors that he can, and comes to settle for a well-earned rest, after he has straightened the limbs of his fallen comrades and laid their weapons alongside them. He also make sure that the enemy wounded are as comfortable as they can be.

"We must decide what to do with these villains. I suggest that we nurse them to consciousness and then walk them back to Hommlet for justice. They must also be questioned, separately, for any information they can give us on this place."


----------



## Land Outcast

"Coraine, we should go tae da tower as last time so that we have a safe, defendable place" Ragnok scratches his clean beard while saying this. "Plus, we will be returnin' tae da village after questionin' them and doin' whatever we find necessary..."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We should also continue our explorations here, before there is nothing left to be found.”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Not sure if she is speaking of treasure or the appearant nest of trouble they have discovered, Verdis decides to give Dara the benefit of the doubt. "Indeed, I think we have stumbled on to an organized band of trouble here hiding behind the guise of simple bandits. To leave now, would be to allow them to move before we find out the truth of things."


----------



## Rhun

With the outer door to this series of chambers closed and barred, and watch set down the passageway, you feel relatively safe sleeping here. There is only one direction for enemies to come at you. There are also plenty of torches and lamps to provide light, and the brigands had plenty of food and weak wine. There are plenty of soft cushions in the Master's chamber for everyone to rest comfortably, and his selection of fine wines and liquors is quite pleasing as well.

Your period of rest passes without incident, and you are all feeling much refreshed afterward. To your best estimation, you would guess that it must be afternoon of the third day since your arrival in Hommlet.


*OOC: I am assuming you rested for something like 8-10 hours. With Marco's ministrations, everyone heals 6 hit points. Also, please make sure to adjust your characters up to 3rd level. Also, be sure they are posted in the Rogue's Gallery, here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162417*


----------



## Land Outcast

Suddenly, the emerald eyes open reflecting torchlight. The short-bearded dwarf yawns loudly and gets up in one efficient move, once he is clad back into his armor, he goes up to a barrel the bandits kept with fresh water and washes his face to finish the waking process.

Then, much calmer than before going to sleep, he asks whomever was in guard duty if any of the brigands regained consciousness.
"Verdis, what ye said earlier today, fer sure this is one big warren. After questioning that scum... Has any o' them opened their eyes?... we will know wether tae return or delve deeper"

Next, he walks up to the bound prisioners and stares at "The Master"...


----------



## hafrogman

*Kine 12/12*

Kine rests in silence for most of the night.  He takes his watch without comment, but whenever someone mentions returning to Hommlet his eyes brighten up at the concept.  Still, it seems that freedom is not yet his.

------------------------------------------

Marco bustles around the various combatants, examining and treating their injuries.  He's none too gentle with you, but for all his poking and proding you feel remarkably better after he is through.  Once his ministrations are complete, when he thinks nobody is looking, he sneaks over to his gear and makes notes in a small, but fairly bloodsplattered book, nibling at the pen for a moment and then exploding rapidly in a flurry of cramped writing and sketching.

At Coraine's prompting he has a look at the items that Dara points out as magical, analyzing the auras and mentally comparing him with his own knowledge.

Finally, before the day begins, he pulls out a second book, crammed with loose pages and begins leafing through it, peering in the dim torchlight to make out his own handwriting as he studies his spells for the next day.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock also takes a turn at watch, prefering to go first as he is keyed up and still able fight. He has a tot of fine spirits from the 'Master's' collection before resting. When he wakes he takes some time to examine the magical armor that they found the day before.


----------



## Rhun

Both The Master and the surviving guard have regained consciousness during the time you have spent resting. While the guard has been quiet and withdrawn, The Master has done nothing but deliver a steady stream of verbal insults at the lot of you. You are forced to gag him to get even a minutes peace and quiet.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I doubt that one is going to tell us anything useful.”_


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok ignores Dara's comment and removes the gag from The Master... grabs him by the collar and puts him to the wall, looks into his eye, and slowly asks: 
*"What. have. ye. done. with. my. brother?"* hate permeating into the air from the words.

If the snake with human's body keeps spitting insults he'll bump the man's head against the wall. And the question is repeated along with a promise for him to leave the world _relatively_ quickly.


----------



## Rhun

"Foul dwarf! You and your accursed kin will be exterminated like the vermin that you are!" He continues to swear and curse at Ragnok, even after having his head knocked against the wall.


----------



## hafrogman

Initially Marco seems disinterested by the interrogation, but then he gets a thoughtful look on his face.  He glances curiously towards the master and remarks to whoever is around.

"I wonder if the head of a cleric is different from that of a normal person.  Perhaps there is something there, an organ of some kind to facilitate communication with the gods."

He shrugs to himself, and makes a small note in his anatomy book.  He stares into space for a moment, nibbling on his pen before suddenly focusing again.  He turns to Ragnok.

"Do be careful when you crack his skull open. . ."


----------



## Rhun

The remaining brigand, obviously not made of the same stuff as The Master, decides that he doesn't want to be next on the list of "fellows whose skulls are getting cracked." "They gave the last dwarf to come through these parts to the Temple. Not sure what they did with him!" The Master glares evilly at the man as he speaks.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ignoring the insults (for the time being) but anger rising within him quickly...

*"Temple?"*
Ragnok yells/ask the Master, not having any care not to spit when closing with the man's face, nor about knocking him again against the wall.


----------



## Rhun

The Master simplies continues his stream of verbal obscenities, calling upon the gods of darkness to curse all of you. The other brigand seems more than happy to supply you with information, though. "The Temple of Elemental Evil. Near the village of Nulb. The probably used the dwarf as a sacrifice, would be my guess."


----------



## Land Outcast

When the bandit says the dreaded words, Ragnok grimaces and shouts at the master
*"Go see da darkness yerself"* accompanying with a knee to the groin and gagging him back... he adds an empty sack onto his head.

_Nay, can't be!!!... we might still be in time... we HAVE to be in time_

"Speak" he shoots at the chatty piece of scum.

He is completly ignoring his companions for the time being, totally focused on what he hears.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco perks up some more at the mention of a temple, this one sounds like a strange one.  Perhaps an interesting source of lore or magic.  He fishes out his prayerbook and then picks himself up off the ground and seats himself next to the bound brigand.  With pen firmly in hand he looks at the prisoner, oblivious to his state.

"The Temple of Elemental Evil you say. . . how terribly fascinating.  Please, go on. . ."


----------



## Rhun

The bandit seems quite terrified of the crazy dwarf that has just pummeled The Master. At Marco's words, he continues. "I don't know much. I've only been to the Temple once, and that was months ago. The Master took care of all the dealings with them that dwell therein."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine has looked on with distaste as Ragnok abuses the prisoner. He believes that there are times when gentleness is ineffectual against evil. If not, would he be a paladin? Surely he would be a healer instead.

In this he knows that he is walking a fine line. The Chivalrous One would probably call him to task for it - but the cost of allowing evil such as this to take root was too high to be overly nice about such hot-blooded techniques of persuasion. Now, if Ragnok had calmly unfolded a set of knives and started to flay the Master ... that would have been an entirely different matter.

Still, it was time to step in and ensure that Ragnok did not kill the prisoner in his rage and grief.

"Here, Ragnok, sit down. Drink this. We'll find your brother - or we'll avenge his death. Either way, our path leads us to Nulb."

"But don't forget, we have a comrade still missing. We must find Rodigan. And we must return these two to Hommlet, where they will await the justice they have deserved."

"You," he says, addressing the guard. "Are there others of your group in the moathouse? Tell us what you know of the place. It would be best to do so now."


----------



## Land Outcast

"Yer _Master_ won't be speakin' much after meetin' da sharp end o' justice..." Ragnok says patting Norryjar "Nay, I willnae chop his head off, he will stand a chance, da same chance me brother didnae have"

"*Know*, both ye and me friends:" He lifts the sack from the master's head "When da time fer this scum tae plunge into a led lake on da fiery abyss, et will be mine arm in singular combat which will send him... an' he'll stand a chance tae take me with him"

_The is no vengance in letting the executor do his business, there is no vengance if I take the same path he took with my brother_

"Now, maybe someone else wants tae answer this kind sir's" pointing at Marcus, the new addition "questions"

Followup, he leaves the room to guard the corridor... he doesn't want to tempt his own temper


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "You," he says, addressing the guard. "Are there others of your group in the moathouse? Tell us what you know of the place. It would be best to do so now."





The bandit is quick to respond to Coraine's questioning. "There were about thirty of us humans, and maybe a half-dozen each gnolls and bugbears. And Lubash, the ogre. The Master has been recruiting troops for some time, but I'm not sure what his purpose is. As far as the moathouse goes, I don't know much about the place. Seems like a good base of operations. Abandoned and out of the way, but close enough for some lucrative pillaging."


----------



## Insight

"Oh, this is such a bother," Otto scoffs.  "I doubt we'll get much more information from these ne'er-do-wells.  Let's turn them in and be on about our business."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

While the others are questioning the guard, Dara keeps a keen eye on the Master, not wanting the leader of the bandits to pull any tricks.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok thanks Coraine for his support with a nod and keeps his post on the corridor.


----------



## Rhun

The Master has fallen into a sullen silence, and simply sits glaring angrily at any of you that walk past.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Having watched the interogation in silence, Verdis finally speaks. "Do not hurt the prisoners. It will do no good. One has sung his song and the other will not. But I think this one,"  pointing to the master, "has more interesting tales to tell. We should let the authorities question him under magical surities to get the truth. I would not trust his words if he said the 'sky is blue'."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine's mouth sets in a hard line at the guard's words.

"An ogre? What can you tell us about him? What sort of armour does he have? What weapons? What are his tactics? And where will we find him?"

He listens carefully to the man's replies, nodding at each salient point, frowning ferociously whenever the guard hesitates or is vague. Then, when it seems that he's told as much as he knows, he says to him, "All right. Sit down, over there!" He then turns and follows Ragnok from the room.

Closing the door behind him, he goes over to the scowling dwarf and says in a quiet voice, "Ragnok, you and I must talk."

"You are enraged at your brother's treatment by this scum. I understand that. You long to strike out and to hurt those who have hurt him. I understand that, too. But just so that we are very clear - you seek vengeance but I seek justice. Your vengeance may get in the way of my justice. My justice may get in the way of your vengeance."

"If you attempt to fight the Master in single combat, you are fooling yourself if you think that is somehow fair. You are a fighter - he is a priest. How can he match you in combat alone? Or are you prepared to face his spells as well as his weapons? For only in that way would such a contest be balanced. But to face a fully recovered foe like him - as treacherous and dangerous as him - is also foolishness."

"Setting aside the fact that he has already killed two of our number - and that as easily as looking at them - it would be madness for us to allow him to regain his freedom. We would only have to capture him again - for we certainly couldn't leave him at liberty."

"Now you may be victorious - but think! We already know that he has *not* killed your brother. Do you intend to leave a bloody trail all the way from here to your brother's corpse? Or worse, will you slay every foe without pity, only to find at the end of your journey that your brother is still alive? What does that make you, then?"

"I cannot allow such a contest, between you and him. Let us take him back to Hommlet and continue our task. Then, at the end, both justice and vengeance may together be served!"


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Coraine's mouth sets in a hard line at the guard's words.
> 
> "An ogre? What can you tell us about him? What sort of armour does he have? What weapons? What are his tactics? And where will we find him?"






"Lubash dwells under the Moathouse proper. To the northwest of here. He doesn't have armor. Just wears furs and hides. Don't know that he has much use for tactics. He just smushes anyone who bothers him with his big club. Then he eats them."


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok shakes his head during most of Coraine's speech, but remains silent... hearing? who knows... And he starts calmly...
"He did much worse than killin' me brother... this steel" rising his axe "is da steel o' da patriarch, he was da one tae lead clan Drakeforge after me honorable father. Da only reason I'm wieldin' Norryjar is because retribution has tae be dealt"

He now stands apart from the wall he was supporting himself on. And he is heating up all by himself, growing some kind of anger.

"Ye do not understand, this steel has tae be fed with his blood... *Justice!* That's what I'm after, that's why his head is still over his shoulders. I willnae give his body tae da dogs, I willnae kill his kin, I will give him da opportunity he didnae give me brother. Da opportunity tae bring with him his enemy before bein' plunged into da abyss"

"My intention is not tae set him free if he bests me, my intention is fer him to witness da justice he didnae provide. Before our strengths are tested, we must return tae Hommelet, and his crimes read tae him; so that he goes down tae da abyss remembering every an' each of them..."

The short-bearded dwarf breathes rapidly and seems to calm down again. He turns around and walks a few paces, looks like having finished, but yet he adresses his companion´s point
"Are ye concerned 'bout da fairness? Da sprits of mine clan will protect me against his vile magicks... 'bout him not being a good warrior? should have though twice before meddlin' with clan Drakeforge."


Do you intend to leave a bloody trail all the way from here to your brother's corpse?
Ragnok turns around to look at Coraine... "If needed be..."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks vaguely uncomfortable at the obvious discussion going on behind closed doors between the dwarf and the paladin.  Obviously emotions were running high, and as a newcomer it was a bit odd.  But he had never been that skilled with people's feelings to begin with.  They're so much easier to deal with when they're dead.

He retreats to a corner once again and resumes studying his books, reviewing the notes he made last night, idly waiting for the others to decide their path.  He certainly wasn't planning on wandering off alone now that he was free, especially not to meet this Lubash fellow.

------------------------------------------------

Kine paces around the chamber, still disturbed by the previous day's events.  Should he offer to escort the prisoners back to Homlet?  It would get him out of this forsaken cavern, but what if they effected an escape?  Or he met some of the other inhabitants?  What could one elf do?


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine in his turn stands silent, listening to Ragnok's reply. When the dwarf speaks of taking the prisoner to Hommlet he nods once, grimly, and listens to the rest of his speech before replying.

"So we are agreed on this, that that vile fellow must face *justice* in Hommlet. I do not seek to demean your call for that justice - but I feared that your grief would lead you to seek an extravagant justice without delay. And that would have put all of us at further risk."

"Know this, Ragnok! I am bound by my duty to my king. That is my primary concern, and I shall seek out the truth of this place, as he has bidden us do. But I am also bound by the warrior's bonds of blood to you, and through you, to your brother. I will do all that I can to aid you - should you need my aid - save in that which runs contrary to my obedience to my king, or to my devotion and my vows to my God."

The young man then steps forward and claps Ragnok on the shoulder, smiling at him before turning to join the others.

"Now come, let us eat and drink and take our ease! There is still much for us to do - but a companionable hour before the fire can do much to heal hearts and bodies weary and in need of rest."


----------



## Land Outcast

"We shed blood together" a statement... but he himself is uneasy before Coraine's words about loyalties.
What was before for him, for Ragnok Drakeforge, brother in battle or honor of the clan?

Some things settled and clear (others more tangled than before), Ragnok half-smiles back to the paladin, he would never let someone like the Master depart this world without the full weight of justice over his shoulders.

"Now come, let us eat and drink and take our ease! There is still much for us to do - but a companionable hour before the fire can do much to heal hearts and bodies weary and in need of rest."

"An' somewhere down here, an ogre awaits our steel" this is said in the same tone as he had expressed his grief, but tainted with joy and a smile


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "An' somewhere down here, an ogre awaits our steel" this is said in the same tone as he had expressed his grief, but tainted with joy and a smile





Overhearing the dwarf's words, the talkative bandit shakes his head. "I wouldn't mess with Lubash. He's a big 'un! He'll smush you into jelly and spread you over a loaf of bread!"


----------



## Land Outcast

"Would ye mess with me?" caressing the handle of his axe and smiling at the bandit... _I think not_

"Mabe Lu is a worthy opponent fer us then"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Either way, this Lubash sounds like a threat we need to eliminate from this area. Wouldn't want to run into that one without having taken some precautions. Hopefully we are able to surprise him, knowing where he most likely is. That should give us an advantage when it comes to battle.”_


----------



## Rhun

A good night's undisturbed rest and the simple yet filling food does much to improve your health and spirits. As you gather up your gear and prepare to move out, Ragnok is the only member of your group that does not feel fully recovered from the efforts of the previous day.



*
PC Status
Ragnok 13/22
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock rises and gathers his things checking to see that all his gear is ready for another day of stuggle. He double checks the crossbow and looks to see how the others are progressing. "Where shall we head in search of this Lubash?"


----------



## hafrogman

Marco seems interested in the prospect of an ogre.  He murmers to himself for a little and makes a few notes in his book.

"I've never had a chance to examine one of the giant race before.  I wonder how different they are on the inside.  Are they just bigger, or perhaps made of harder stuff.  I wonder if I could get a bone once we kill it, run a few tests."

---------------------------------------------------

Kine is unusally silent for the most part, but spares a moment to tend to Ragnok.

"I fear we will need you at your best for today."

[sblock=ooc]Seeing as I've got two characters, may as well cheat.  CLW on Ragnok cast by Kine.  1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

"Thanks lad, that is some good steel singing you have... and da patching up is almost as good" A wink from the dwarf in thanks for the healing.

------------

"A bone or two?" Ragnok says at Marcus "I'll try not tae damage his skull... I'll try" He laughs heartily... seemingly he has frgotten altogether his conversation with The Master, and the coming fight with a giant just improves his mood.

"Whenever ye are ready... do we leave them here while we go a-hunting?"


----------



## Boddynock

"Leave them here? No, I don't think that would be a good idea. One of us ought to stay and keep an eye on them. Kine, would you be prepared to do that? And as a precaution, perhaps we should keep the 'Master' gagged."

Coraine crosses to the prisoner and, ignoring his curses, proceeds to do just that.

[sblock=OOC]By the way, we haven't shared out the lewt yet. I think Coraine might fancy one of the suits of plate. (Ogres hit hard, don't they?) If Ragnok wants one, and if Rhun agrees that magical armour will resize itself to a new wearer, then he'd better take the +1 plate. What about the rest of the gear?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]By the way, we haven't shared out the lewt yet. I think Coraine might fancy one of the suits of plate. (Ogres hit hard, don't they?) If Ragnok wants one, and if Rhun agrees that magical armour will resize itself to a new wearer, then he'd better take the +1 plate. What about the rest of the gear?[/sblock]





*OOC: I have no problem with magical armor re-sizing itself, at least well enough to fit like-sized humanoids. The suit of masterwork armor will, however, require the skills of an armorer. Not that Ragnok needs any higher of an AC at this point. *


----------



## hafrogman

Kine is distracted for a moment, staring into space before Coraine's comment penetrates.

"Yes, I expect that I could keep an eye on them here.  Less likely to meet anybody else down here I suppose."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine has noticed that Kine seems increasingly ... distracted. He's worried about the bard - worried that this sojourn underground is somehow affecting Kine's mental state (never all that steady, in Coraine's opinion - although the paladin recognizes that he himself has never had much time for anything but the practicalities of battle and the responsibilities of duty). He begins to wonder if it is wise to leave Kine with the prisoners, particularly when one of them is as dangerous as the cleric, but the twin realities of the dangers they face and the dwindling numbers of the fellowship don't allow a lot of room for compromise. Besides, Kine does seem capable of taking care of himself, when he's focused on the moment.

"Are you all right, Kine? You seem distracted. Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Are we ready to continue? What are we doing?*


----------



## hafrogman

Kine shakes his head.

"No, I'm fine.  Just hurry back, I have no desire to stay down here any longer than neccesary."

Marco claps his hands together and stands.

"All right then, everyone ready?  Off to the wild unknown and all that!"


----------



## Land Outcast

> "All right then, everyone ready?"




"Always!"


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]I'm not going to RP it but if nobody else wants the Master's armour, then Coraine will claim it - and the shield to match. He'll leave his own armour (chain mail) and shield with Kine, to pick up when he comes back.

Rhun, I assume that the Master's shield is a heavy steel shield? If not, he'll stick with his own for better protection.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

[sblock=OOC]The thing is, the master's armor is the one which would refit to fit Ragnok, and Coraine could use the Masterwork fullplate with no problem. Later, at Hommlet, we can exchange armors so that Coraine keeps the magical one when we can adjust to dwarf size the other one.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]No, LO, that's no problem. Coraine's perfectly happy for Ragnok to have the magical armour, for that very reason. It's just that I hadn't noticed you make any comment about it, so I assumed that you didn't want it.

Ragnok can keep the magical armour. Coraine will wear the MW armour. I'll update his character sheet now. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Set and ready to go. Let's get ourselves some ogre carvings... for our blades, I mean.”_

Apparantly the wild sorceress is not afraid to meet big Lubash.


----------



## Rhun

Coraine and Ragnok, resplendent in their new plate armor, lead the way out of Master's sanctuary. Kine remains behind, to guard over the Master and captured bandit.

Retracing your steps, you have the choice of heading back toward the way you came from, or exploring the passage to the east. Per the captured bandit's words, Lubash lairs somewhere to the northwest, under the moathouse proper.


*
OOC: I haven't checked, but please make sure your Char Sheets are updated to reflect your advancement to 3rd level, and any new armor/weapons/etc you may be wearing/carrying.

MAP:*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“How about we start there?”_ Dara asks, while pointing along the corridor to the northwest (assuming top = north here). _“There was at least one way, we havn't checked yet.”_


----------



## Boddynock

"Yes, indeed. Let's go hunt this big bruiser - and cut him down to size!"

Coraine grins fiercely as he gestures for Ragnok to join him at the front of the party.

"Now, we'll have to get in close - but remember, this thing's got long arms. While we carve it up, those of you who can should stand off and pepper it with shot."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis nods at Coraine waggling the fingers of one hand and raising his crossbow with the other in silent acknowledgement.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

OOC: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verrick




*
OOC: Isn't it Verdis?
*


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Isn't it Verdis?
> *




OOC: Not only did I err in my haste and confusion this morning, but I also seem to have double posted the error. Sigh. I'll make corrections now. I guess screwing up one's own name is at least more polite than making a mistake with regard to someone elses.


----------



## Rhun

You travel back up the northwestern passageway, back to the fork. The corridor heads north in the direction you came from, or south into the unknown.


----------



## Boddynock

With a nod to Ragnok, Coraine turns down the southern corridor. "We've been down the more northern corridors. Perhaps this one turns and veers north again."


----------



## Rhun

Turning to the south, your company ventures down the dark corridor, the eerie silence of the dungeon broken only by your heavy footfalls. After about thirty or forty feet, you are greeted by yet another choice: to the south, a stairway descends steeply before you, while another corridor opens to your right (west).


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Looks like there is even more to explore down here, but we should stay on this level for now,”_ Dara says.


----------



## Boddynock

Without hesitation, Coraine agrees. "To the west it is!" He turns down the corridor to the right.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Verdis turns to follow Coraine, glad to have decisive action even if it turns out to be the wrong way.


----------



## Insight

Otto fidgets.  Not being much of a leader, the halfling waits for the group decision.


----------



## Rhun

You move quickly down the western hallway, and soon find yourselves in what appears to be some kind of crypt. Burial niches line the walls, most of them empty, but some containing disturbed remains and gnawed bones. Ahead of you, the chamber appears to open up to both the right and left.

From around the corner to the north comes a dry, rasping voice. "Fresh meats I smell. Fresh meats to dine on..."


*
MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Isn't it a bit early for lunch?”_ Dara says, firmly gripping her falchion.


----------



## Boddynock

"Besides," says Coraine, "this meat comes with teeth!"

[sblock=OOC]Rhun, can you please show us where we are on the map? Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto blanches at the thought of some huge creature intending on making a halfling meal.

"What if we went another way?" he suggests, looking to his fellows.  "I've no interest in being eaten today."


----------



## Boddynock

Insight said:
			
		

> "What if we went another way?" he suggests, looking to his fellows.  "I've no interest in being eaten today."



"I think it might object to us leaving the luncheon early!" Coraine smiles wryly and winks at the halfling.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco was busy poking and prodding into the burial niches, peering at the remains with interest when the voice comes around.

"Ah, the ogre I presume.  He sounds so. . . cheery.  I wonder what he eats when he's not dining on people.  Or perhaps he is simply capable of long waits between large meals.  Certain types of snakes do that, I hear."

His thoughts wander off into mumbling as he considers the dining habits of the common household ogre, but he does maintain enough presence of mind to retrieve his crossbow from his back and load up a bolt as he awaits a course of action.


----------



## Rhun

You creep deeper into the crypt to peer around the corner and spot your enemy. Although your thoughts are filled with images of a lumbering ogre, you are greeted by something entirely different. Four creatures, looking like foul, dessicated corpses, move toward you.






*
MAP:



*[/size[


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock raises his crossbow to fire on the first of these undead he can get a clear shot at.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I wonder who has a greater appetite, the ogre or these four abominations. Or who's uglier for that matter.”_

_“And I hope you like to eat steel, because that's all you're going to get for lunch today!”_

Dara calls upon her sorcerous powers to form a protective _Shield_ around her, shortly before the inevitable begins.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF).


----------



## Boddynock

On first sight of their foes, Coraine recalls to mind what he knows of such loathsome creatures. Then, laying his hand on Ragnok's arm he says, "Wait! Let them come to us. There is no honour in such foul things. Dara, stand by my side! Otto, stand alongside Ragnok! Verdis and Marco, concentrate your fire on the one nearest Otto, then work your way along. If any of us is stricken, pour out your wrath upon the one which has struck."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Religion) +6. If the information includes any warnings about such things as paralysis, etc, he lets the party know![/sblock]


----------



## Insight

"Will do," the halfling replies, scampering out of the way of the incoming corpses.

[sblock]
OOC: Otto moves 20' to Z-45 as a move action and holds his standard action.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

"Not the ogre then, fascinating."

Marco steps forward slightly, peering at the creatures ahead and considering their nature.

[sblock=ooc]5ft step to AB45
MA: Attempt Dark Knowledge (tactics) on the presumed undead.  
Knowledge Religion +12
DC 15, if sucessful, all allies gain +1 to attacks against the race for 1 minute.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Sorry again for the delays. I hope to have the next IC post up tomorrow. I'll be able to get back to regular posting next week.*


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry again for the delays. I hope to have the next IC post up tomorrow. I'll be able to get back to regular posting next week.*




OOC: Excellent, a couple of my other games have faded out recently. I'm glad to see this one will continue. I eagerly await your post.


----------



## Rhun

OOPs...


----------



## Rhun

The foul creatures rush forward hungrily, slaver dripping from their jaws, unfazed by your readied weapons. As they near, Ragnok, Coraine and Otto burst into action. A powerful blow from Ragnok’s heavy axe drops one to the cold stone floor, and a similar blow from Coraine’s axe opens a wide slash across a second ghoul. Otto, having moved forward to help form a line almost drops his blade as one of the creatures closes on him, but manages to recover and puncture a small hole in the creature with his thin rapier. A second blow from Coraine drops another of the ghouls, and Ragnok’s axe slashes in at the creature nearest Otto.

While Dara casts a spell and Marco calls upon his dark knowledge to aid his companions against the unnatural foes, Verdis fires off a heavy bolt from his crossbow, dropping another of the beasts to the ground.

The last creature attempts to bite Coraine, but fails to penetrate his armor. It goes down quickly from combined blows from Dara, Ragnok and Coraine.



*
Combat, round 1
Dara	13: Casts shield
Marco	12: Uses Dark Knowledge (success)
Verdis	11: attack vrs G1 21 (success), damage 6
Otto 7 (readied action): moves, AoO vrs G1 “1” (failure), readied attack vrs G1 16 (success), damage 2
Ragnok 7 (readied action): AoO vrs G2 26 (success), damage 14; readied attack vrs G1 23 (success), damage 6
Coraine 7 (readied action): AoO vrs G3 18 (success), damage 10; readied attack vrs. G3 18 (success), damage 5
Ghoul4 7: Attacks vrs Coraine Bite 14 (failure) 

Combat, round 2
Dara	13: moves, Attack vrs G4 18 (success), damage 6
Marco	12: 
Verdis	11: 
Otto 7: 
Ragnok 7: attack vrs G4 19 (success), damage 5
Coraine 7: attack vrs G4 16 (success), damage 8

I went ahead and completed combat, since you guys really overwhelmed these things.

Insight: Please update Otto to 3rd level, and repost him in the Rogue’s Gallery. Thanks!
*


----------



## Rhun

A quick search of the chamber reveals a hand (claw) dug tunnel leading out of the southwestern most burial niche. The tunnel is tight, and would require crawling on all fours to enter it...those in heavy armor may not be able to fit at all.

A more in depth search quickly finds a concealed door in one of the northern niches, which opens to reveal a narrow corridor leading north.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human Warlock*

Reloading his bow, Verdis eyes the posible exits. "Anybody feel like crawling down that hole,"  he asks pointing to the claw dug tunnel? "It could be a lair or nest and might hold any valuables they had. I'm not sure the risks are worth it to me. Of course they might have a stash of booze in there..." he adds smiling at Otto.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Insight: Please update Otto to 3rd level, and repost him in the Rogue’s Gallery. Thanks!
> [/b][/size]




Will do.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“If only the ogre will be that easy,”_ Dara remarks. _“Good job, guys.”_

_“As for the tunnel, maybe we can block it and then examine it further once we are done with the rest here?”_


----------



## Boddynock

"A good idea, Dara. Let's deal with the ogre first - I'm starting to look forward to this encounter!" Coraine heads north.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco dusts off his hands as his new companions deal handily with their foes.  Certainly this was better than having to actually do anything himself.  They were quite a powerful bunch.

"Not so much as a scratch, eh?  Ah well, I'm here when you need me."

He putters around the room, poking into the once-again-dead bodies and considering them thoughfully while the others discuss the ogre.


----------



## Land Outcast

"Will this be one o' da big horned ogres?" Ragnok holds comfortably his axe's handle with both hands as he comments "'cause horned ogres are the tough ogres... an' da horns make pretty carvings"


----------



## Rhun

The narrow corridor leads north for sixty feet before making a ninety-degree turn to the west. About twenty feet further on, the tunnel ends. A set of iron rings is set into the wall here, forming some sort of ladder that leads up a shaft above you.


-


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok stops for a moment to try and hear any sound coming from the shaft and discern if there is any light up there. Then, if the place seems quiet enough, he'll start climbing.

He again wonders about the creators of this place, making a mental note to find about it when he's back at Homlet.


----------



## Rhun

All is quiet and dark above. After a few moments of straining his eyes and ears, Ragnok shrugs and begins to climb the iron rungs set into the wall. After what he gauges to be a distance of some thirty feet or so, the rungs end. A quick seach of the cirular confines of the narrow shaft reveal that a portion of the wall is removeable to provide entrance and egress.


----------



## Land Outcast

"'tis safe up here! come!" he voices down the thirty feet to his companions, and he waits for at least two of them to be here before trying the wall.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks doubtfully up the shaft and waits for someone else to go up and join the dwarf.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I'll go next,”_ Dara says, and then climbs upwards. _“It's pretty dark here,”_ she whispers, when she reaches the top.


----------



## Boddynock

"Keep your eyes open down here!" Coraine says to Otto before climbing the ladder.


----------



## Land Outcast

> _“It's pretty dark here,”  _




"Anyone have a torch? ye'll have it difficult ef not"


----------



## Boddynock

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Anyone have a torch? ye'll have it difficult ef not"



"Dara, would you do the honours?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Of course. We should open this exit here then, because the light might be seen through the slits.”_

Dara then retrieves the everburning torch from her backpack.


----------



## Land Outcast

OOC: there is no door... Rhun, what do you mean by "a portion of the wall is removeable"?


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Blinking in the sudden light. Verdis follows along with the others. "Yes, open it please."


----------



## Land Outcast

"Aye!" With this, hammer on his free hand, Ragnok opens the section of the wall, ready to use the throwing weapon with any ogre appearing there.


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Keep your eyes open down here!" Coraine says to Otto before climbing the ladder.




"Indubitably," Otto replies.  Standing his arms crossed, the halfling looks around, standing guard.


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: there is no door... Rhun, what do you mean by "a portion of the wall is removeable"?




OOC: As in a secret door that I was very bad at describing.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A portion of the shaft slides aside, providing you access into the dark chamber beyond. Your torchlight casts flickering illumination about what was obviously once a torture chamber. Tools and implements for tormenting the mortal body lie scattered about, though the room appears to be long abandoned. Dust, dirt and cobwebs abound. A couple of humanoid skeletons still lie bound to the devices upon which their lives expired. A wide archway in the western walls opens into another chamber.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I'm glad to see this room hasn't been used in a long time." He takes his place and keeps his crossbow trained on the opening to the next room.


----------



## Land Outcast

_At least he didn't visit this place_

"Come up here, 'tis clear!" Clear or not, Ragnok keeps the western archway under hard vigilance.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara climbs through the opening and into the room, keeping her distance from the torture installations, and watches the surroundings, while the others climb up to them.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shrugs at Ragnok's voice wafting down from above.  He carefully climbs up the ladder and follows the others into the dusty chamber.  He pokes around the room fascinated for a while.  He picks up a bizzare looking metal implement covering in spike and buckles.

"Oooh, I wonder what THIS one was for."

With an idle gesture he tosses it aside on a table and goes to investigate the skeletons, taking a careful survey for items of interest.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine looks with disgust at the implements of torture, then heads carefully for the archway. Once there, he peers around the corner.


----------



## Rhun

The room beyond the archway is about twenty feet wide and lined with rotting, wooden doors. Judging from the rusting iron grates set in each door, they appear to lead to cells of some sort. The hall opens into a larger chamber to the north, and you can see what appears to be a door in that direction as well.



*Map*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine scans the room then moves towards the northern section. When he has checked what currently lies out of sight, he turns his attention towards the cells, making sure that no threat lies in wait for the party.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock follows Coraine and monitors the spaces beyond while others check the cells.


----------



## Land Outcast

While Verdis keeps watch on the north passageway so that they aren't taken by surprise while investigating, Ragnok investigates the cells along Coraine, after examining them superficially for evident threats, -should there be anything inside any of them- he enters and examines each cell in turn, just in case.


----------



## Insight

Otto follows along, keeping well away from the cells.  "Torture and imprisonment... what sort of creatures once held this keep?  Cruelty seems to have been the order of the day for these folk.  Best that we avoid them... or perhaps get the jump on them."

Other than that, the halfling keeps to himself, watching the others' reactions to the creepiness of the area.


----------



## Land Outcast

Answering matter-o-factly "Military outpost, not Dwarven, fer sure... probably human"


----------



## Rhun

To the north is a large, dark room, lit only by your torchlight. Torn sacks, broken barrels and shattered shelves show that this must have once been a storage area. Great heaps of rubble, taller than a man and composed of stone, wood and other worthless materials, lie piled near the west wall. A stairway leading up dominates the center of the chamber.

The cells are all empty and apparently long unused, judging from the amount of dust and grime that has settled over the floor and other surfaces. 

*

MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Not much to see here. Guess we can be glad about that. This way?”_

Dara points towards the door. There weren't a lot of choices right now, so the next step was kinda obvious and she didn't really expect an answer.


----------



## Rhun

Turning your attentions to the northen door, you quickly make your preparations and burst through into the next chamber. You find what appears to be an old store room, now littered with debris and filth. The remains of broken barrels and crates, and whatever their contents may once have been, is all the remains here. A single hardwood door is set into the eastern wall.


*
MAP:



*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sniffs slightly at the excitement of bursting into the room being drained away by the utter drab reality of what lay beyond.  Yet another door.

"Again?"


----------



## Boddynock

"Keep going!"


----------



## Rhun

The door swings open to reveal a rather large chamber, complete with large stone pillars supporting the ceiling overhead. Before you have a chance to do much more than give the room a cursory glance, you are greeted by a booming voice. 

”You dare intrude upon Lubash? You go squash now!”

From the far side of the room, a large humanoid form steps out from the shadows. It stands near ten feet tall, with a powerful build. The club in its hands is larger than anyone of you, and you have no doubt that this Lubash can carry out his threat.


*

Initiative Order
Otto 22
Dara 21
Ragnok 19
Lubash 11
Marco 10
Coraine 7
Verdis 7

Map:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Uh oh, hope he's as slow as he's big,”_ Dara says. Then she speaks a few words of power to create a protective shield of force around her, before she darts off into the room and to the left flank of Lubash, in order to distract him to allow Ragnok to charge in, her falchion held ready to strike.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF); Move to AC-9, providing flanking for AA-11.


----------



## hafrogman

"I think we've found him."

Marco clears his throat slightly.  Then he does it again.  
Then a rapid fire spout of mystical words suddenly spews from his lips as he shoots of an incantation imploring the aid of whatever diety happens to be listening.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Bless.  50' radius, should catch everyone unless they go really far afield.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock looses a bolt at the ogre then drops the crossbow. "This must be the place."  

[sblock]+4 Heavy Crossbow 1d10 19-20/x2 120'r p (+1 to hit and damage within 30')
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Axe on both hands, Ragnok grins in return.

*"Ye is the one goin' down!"* Ragnok yells in answer as he charges headon to the giantkin, Norryjar risen above his head, at the last moment he manages to make a powerful jump with intention to split the ogre's chest...

The blade falls and...

OOC: Charge, Norryjar +10 melee (1d10+12/x3); power attack in 3, flanking with Dara


----------



## Boddynock

"He is big, isn't he?" says Coraine, overawed for just a moment. Then as Dara dashes past him and Ragnok charges at the waiting brute he gives himself a shake and rushes forward, axe raised.

"For the Invincible One!"

[sblock=OOC]Move to AA10 and Smite Evil: +12 to hit (+8 attack +3 smite evil +1 bless), 1d8+6 damage; AC 21; hp 28/28[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

"Ah yes," the halfling interjects.  "But you know what they say, the bigger they are, the harder they fall... on you if you don't get out of the way!"

Otto zigzags through his allies and, drawing a dagger, hurls it at the ogre.

OOC:
[sblock]
Otto moves to X-9.
Dagger (Thrown): Att +7, Dmg 1d3, Crit 19-20/x2, RI 10.  -2 to attack due to range.  Add sneak attack +1d6 since target is flat footed and within 30'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto zigzags through his allies and, drawing a dagger, hurls it at the ogre. The blade strikes true, but fails to even scratch your mighty foe’s leathery skin.

_“Uh oh, hope he's as slow as he's big,”_ Dara says. Then she speaks a few words of power to create a protective shield of force around her, before she darts off into the room and to the left flank of Lubash, in order to distract him to allow Ragnok to charge in, her falchion held ready to strike. The great ogre tries to take advantage of Dara’s movement, but cannot penetrate her magical defense.

Axe on both hands, Ragnok grins in return. *"Ye is the one goin' down!"* Ragnok yells in answer as he charges headon to the giantkin, Norryjar risen above his head, at the last moment he manages to make a powerful jump with intention to split the ogre's chest. The blade falls and cuts deeply into flesh. The ogre gives a shout of pain as blood sprays from the deep gash that Norryjar has carved into the beast’s chest.

Swinging its great club in response to the dwarf’s attack, Lubash strikes a solid blow against Ragnok, nearly knocking him off of his feet. ”I will gnaw on your bones, little man.”

"I think we've found him." Marco clears his throat slightly.  Then he does it again. Then a rapid fire spout of mystical words suddenly spews from his lips as he shoots of an incantation imploring the aid of whatever diety happens to be listening.

"He is big, isn't he?" says Coraine, overawed for just a moment. Then as Dara dashes past him and Ragnok charges at the waiting brute he gives himself a shake and rushes forward, axe raised. "For the Invincible One!" His axe sinks into the ogre’s flesh, opening another deep wound across the creature’s abdomen.

The warlock looses a bolt at the ogre then drops the crossbow. "This must be the place."  The bolt sinks deep into the ogre’s chest, eliciting another shout of pain from the giantkin.

*
Initiative Order
Otto 22, move to X9, attack vrs. Lubash 13 (failure)
Dara 21, cast Shield, move to AC11  (provokes AoO)
Ragnok 19, charge, attack vrs. Lubash 18 (success), damage 17
Lubash 11, AoO vrs. Dara 17 (failure), Attack vrs. Ragnok 29 (success), damage 21
Marco 10, cast bless]
Coraine 7, move to AA10, smite evil vrs. Lubash 23 (success), damage 11
Verdis 7, attack vrs. Lubash 17 (success), damage 9


Opponent Status – Players No Look
[sblock]

Lubash 27/64

[/sblock]


PC Status
Ragnok 11/32


MAP:



*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock takes a step forward and unleashes his arcane might at the hulking ogre.

OOC: [sblock]+6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 1d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara swiftly speaks the words for another spell, while she raises her mighty blade to strike at Lubash, the wicked-sharp edge reflecting the flickering torchlight.


OOC: Casting _Critical Strike_ (no AoO provoked); Attack vs Lubash (Atk +8 Dmg 2d4+3 +1d6 Crit 15-20/x2 Confirmation Roll +12).

_Random Sidenote:_ An Ogre with Combat Reflexes?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Critical Strike_ (no AoO provoked); Attack vs Lubash (Atk +8 Dmg 2d4+3 +1d6 Crit 15-20/x2 Confirmation Roll +11).
> 
> _Random Sidenote:_ An Ogre with Combat Reflexes?





OOC: No, I just screwed up and forgot he was flat-footed. Good thing he missed.


----------



## hafrogman

"Oh dear. . ."

Marco draws a wand out of one sleeve and advances on the heavily wounded dwarf, but stays back, out of the long reach of the ogre.  If he's really needed he'll take that last step.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Close to Y11, drawing wand.  If Ragnok is downed by Lubash, he will instead close to Z11 and use the wand on the dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

”I will gnaw on your bones, little man.”

Shaking his head to clear the ringing in his skull as the blood running from his forehead trickles onto his short beard, Ragnok retorts *"Gnaw on this!"* in dwarven

Should the lumbering giant stubbornly remain standing, the dwarf will amend from his past mistake and immediately rise his shield against a next bashing of the club.

OOC: Two-Handed Norryjar +8 melee (1d10+12/x3), quickdraw shield; Power Attack in 3; flanking with Dara; +4 AC vs giants


----------



## Boddynock

After his first cry Coraine remains silent, hewing with grim intensity at the giant figure before them.

[sblock=OOC]attack +9 (includes Bless); damage 1d8+3, x3; AC 21; hp 28/28[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto tosses another dagger into the fray, slashing a minor wound across the ogre’s cheek.

Dara swiftly speaks the words for another spell, while she raises her mighty blade to strike at Lubash, the wicked-sharp edge reflecting the flickering torchlight. The blade cuts deep across Lubash’s thigh, and yet more of the ogre’s blood splatters to the floor.

Shaking his head to clear the ringing in his skull as the blood running from his forehead trickles onto his short beard, Ragnok retorts *"Gnaw on this!"* in dwarven. Swinging Norryjar with a savage overhand chop, the fighter buries his dwarven-crafted steel deep into the ogre’s chest! Lubash wobbles on his feet for a moment, and then tumbles forward, collapsing into a bloody heap.



*
Initiative Order
Otto 22, attack vrs. Lubash 26 (threat), confirm crit 12 (failure), damage 1
Dara 21, cast Critical Strike, attack vrs. Lubash 18 (success), damage 13
Ragnok 19, attack vrs. Lubash 19 (success), damage 16


PC Status
Ragnok 11/32


Experience: 300 XPs each!!!

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Just in time. I wouldn't have wanted to see him hit you again like that,”_ Dara says. Then she cleans her blade and puts it back into the sheath.

_“I guess we can finish our exploration here soon, and then return to Hommlet.”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock retrieves his crossbow and sets about reloading. "Very nice work everyone."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine cleans his axe, as he motions to Marco to check on Ragnok. Then he sets about searching, first the fallen ogre, then its lair.


----------



## Rhun

A huge pile of furs and skins in one corner of the room obviously served as bedding for the much larger-than-human Lubash. A large wooden chest sits against the wall, near the bedding. Other than this, and some miscellaneous rubble and debris, the room is empty.

The door to the south is made of thick, solid hardwood banded in iron, and stoutly barred from this side.


----------



## hafrogman

Sniffing slightly at Coraine's dissmisive gesture, Marco nevertheless moves forward to examine the dwarf.  He pokes at the battered bones and bruises that the ogre's club left behind for a second before waving his wand over the area.

"Nasty brute, wasn't here.  Here, hold still for a moment, you'll feel better in a bit."

[sblock=ooc]Wand: Lesser Vigor.  Ragnok heals 11 hp over 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok takes a seat over the giant's head, idly changing his axe from hand to hand while Otto gets his hands to work with the chest.

"Hey, Dara, lass, do ye have that good armor clenin' trick..." -and he is interrupted by Marcus- "Ho! that does work" he stands back, mesperized with the diminishing of the ringing, and feeling his bones return to their place, and the mending of the flesh...

"Ye'r good enough... works slowly tho... ah, ye wanted da fella's head?"


----------



## Boddynock

Gradually the paladin's breathing quietens and his muscles, which were still taut from the adrenaline rush of battle, begin to relax. Coming back to the group centred around the giant corpse while he waits for Otto to check the chest for traps, Coraine notes Ragnok's increasing vigour and turns with a slight bow to Marco.

"Thank you for taking care of my fearless friend here - he's convinced that his head's harder than anything it may come in contact with, and it gets him into trouble sometimes. It is a great relief to know that we have a healer amongst us - for his sake, and for ours! We were, indeed, fortunate to find you."


----------



## Land Outcast

OOC: does the ogre have anything interesting which could serve as trophy? (aside from teeth and stuff)


----------



## Insight

"Perhaps it would be best to move along," Otto recommends.  "All this talk of decapitation is rather unsettling.  Aren't we above such things?  Or are we no better than the beasts we seek to defeat?"


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: does the ogre have anything interesting which could serve as trophy? (aside from teeth and stuff)




*OOC: Ears, fingers? What exactly do you mean by "interesting?"*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco bows with respect to Coraine's comment and then faces the dwarf and halfling.

"I didn't want to possess the head truly.  Merely to examine it, for research purposes.  I suppose some mind find it grizly, but hardly bestial.  After all, it isn't like dear Lubash has any more use for it.  It is not a desire to defile the dead, mere curiosity.  A thirst for knowledge."


----------



## Rhun

Otto finds no sign of trick or trap on the chest. Opening it, he discovers that the chest holds what is obviously someone's idea of treasure: glass beads, brass candlesticks, and other worthless and sundry items. A few random coins are mixed in with the other junk, and appear to be the only thing worth taking.

The ogre wears a thick gold necklace as a bracelet around one of his thick forearms, and a small bag tucked away in his belt holds a small amount of gold and platinum coins.

*
OOC:

Loot Found
23 pp
66 gp
17 sp
27 cp
Gold Necklace


MAP:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Those cultists totally ripped him off,”_ Dara says laughing, commenting the discovery.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok laughs heartily along with Dara "Go figure, he tried tae down me hittin' on my head"



> "Or are we no better than the beasts we seek to defeat?"



"Ha ha! far better, therefore we won" -he winks at Otto- "nay, there is some truth in yer words"

"Say, Coraine" -the battle seems to have eased his troubles- "so we're leavin' now?"

OOC: Interesting meant "worthless jewelry/dagger/whatever"


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: Interesting meant "worthless jewelry/dagger/whatever"





*OOC: Ragnok could scalp the ogre and make a belt out of its hair?*


----------



## Boddynock

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Say, Coraine" -the battle seems to have eased his troubles- "so we're leavin' now?"



"Do you forget that we still have a companion missing? We must find Rodigan."

"Let's check the other door - see what Lubash had on his back doorstep."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis holds his crossbow ready and gestures at the fallen Ogre. "Let's be wary, whatever is beyond that door even he felt the need to bar out."


----------



## Rhun

The heavy portal swings open to reveal a bare (but very dirty) twenty foot by twenty foot chamber. Within the room are what appears to be a severely injured gnome male lying near one wall, and two mildly beaten human males.

The humans stand in surprise as you open the door. "Thank the gods!" cries the first in happy surprise. "We thought for certain that beast Lubash was finally coming to eat us!"


----------



## Boddynock

The young paladin stepped forward, concern for the prisoners evident on his face. "Who are you, and how did you come to be in Lubash's hands?"

Despite his concern, however, Coraine is not so naive as to assume that every enemy of his enemy is his friend! He listens carefully, and critically, to their replies.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive +6.


----------



## Rhun

The two humans appear to suffer from only minor bruises and cuts...apparently the ogre hadn't beaten on them too much as of yet. The gnome, however, is suffering from extensive wounds...probably broken bones, large bruises and severe lacerations. 

The first man steps forward to answer Coraine's question. "I'm Torr Grayson and this," he gestures to his companion, "is Nyer Hardiwick. Of Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. We are merchants. Bandits killed our guards, and captured us, handing us over to that brute Lubash as 'payment.' The gnome...I believe his name is Randath...was here when we arrived."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco pays little attention to the two humans and decides to wander over to examine the gnome.  He brushes through the conversation and stands over the gnome, looking over the battered body.

[sblock=ooc]Heal +12 to check him over, extent of injuries, impending death, types of injuries, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Marco notes that the gnome is in extremely bad shape. While it looks as though the two humans tried to bandage his wounds with strips of clothing, the healer can tell that he is at death's door. He suffers from broken bones, infected lacerations and possible damage to his internal organs.


*
[sblock=Marco]
The gnome is unconscious and dying. He is in negative hit point territory, and will probably die within 24 hours if not aided.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## hafrogman

Whistling to himself and still ignoring the conversation behind him, Marco lays down his backpack and starts fishing around in it.  He pulls out a slim wooden box and opens it up.  Kneeling down by the gnome he starts examing and treating the wounds one by one, cleaning, re-bandaging and doing whatever else he can for now.

[sblock=ooc]Using the healing kit +14 to heal check to attempt to remove the gnome from immediate danger.  Magic can wait until later in the day if he still needs it.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Looks like we came just in time then... good that we decided to stay and further explore these ruins,”_ Dara says, apparantly happy with the outcome of their decision.

_“Those bandits won't trouble the region any longer, at least for now.”_


----------



## Rhun

"Well, I don't know miss," says Grayson, in response to Dara's comments. "I heard them bandits talking, and it seems like there are plenty more of them about. One of them bandits said something about "Nulb." I seem to recall there is a village by that name, to the north and west of here, on the outskirts of the Gnarley.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Oh, we will get those, too, no worries about that. Their leader here in the moathouse has already fallen, the rest will follow.”_


----------



## Rhun

The second man, Nyer, is obviously the older of the two humans, judging by his grey hair and rather fragile build. "Could we perhaps persuade you fine folk to escort us to the nearest civilized community? There would be a reward in it for you, once we can return to Dyvers, of course."


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok is silent... looks at the humans... looks at the gnome...
And waits for the others' answers, silent, and seemingly thoughtful.

_Nulb?..._

OOC: Damn! did forget Rodigan, and didn't realize there was a door in the room


----------



## Boddynock

*OOC:*


Assuming that Sense Motive doesn't reveal anything untoward to him.







"The god's blessings upon you! You are fortunate that we came upon you before Lubash had a chance to 'play' with you. I am Coraine Vagrius, knight of the Invincible One, and my companions and I have come to deal with these selfsame bandits."

"We have a companion who has disappeared in these ruins and we must find him but we will certainly bring you back to Hommlet. Marco, can we safely move the gnome? Or if not, how long will it be before we can?"

Turning to the others Coraine says, "Now that we have come upon these good gentlemen, as well as on account of our prisoners, I feel that we should return to Hommlet as soon as possible. Then we come back and find Rodigan, and then we go on to Nulb! What do you say?"


----------



## Land Outcast

> Turning to the others Coraine says, "Now that we have come upon these good gentlemen, as well as on account of our prisoners, I feel that we should return to Hommlet as soon as possible. Then we come back and find Rodigan, and then we go on to Nulb! What do you say?"




Somehow gruffly, Ragnok answers "Ya... but we can still look 'round fer da boy before settin' fer Hommlet" altough his anger doesn't seem aimed at Coraine but at himself... maybe because he had forgotten about Rodigan before


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Boddynock]
The two men both seem to be telling the truth, and are merely eager to escape from this place and return to their lives.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

*OOC:*


Thanks, Rhun.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I agree we must see these good people to safety and report what we've found soon."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Alright, then let's do this. We can always come back and rout the remaining bandits, or go to this Nulb and expel them from there.”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine listens to the others' comments, then says, "I grow increasingly concerned about leaving Kine alone with the Master. I don't trust that foul cleric not to have some trick up his sleeve. I think that, if it is safe to move Master Randath, we ought to go as soon as possible."

"We must also take Lucius' body to the temple. They will grieve his passing. He shall have a heroe's burial."


----------



## Rhun

You manage to make a simple litter to move the injured gnome, and with him and the two merchants return to the lair of the Master. You find things just as you left them. Kine watches vigilantly over the two captives, and nothing of interest has happened since you left to deal with Lubash.


----------



## Boddynock

Once the appropriate introductions are done, Coraine says, "Right, then. Time for us to return to Hommlet. But first, a couple of precautions."

Going over to the Master, he tears a strip from the prisoner's cloak and ties his hands together in an attitude of prayer. "Not inappropriate, considering your likely fate," he says with grim humour.

He then proceeds to loop the strip of cloth around the cleric's fingers and thumbs, effectively immobilising them.

After that he tears off another strip of cloak and gags the man. And as a final touch, he rips off a third strip to use as a blindfold.

To the guard he says, simply, "Try to escape and we will deal with you harshly!"

"Let's go!"

He, himself, walks alongside the prisoners, axe at the ready. The blade gleams wickedly in the light.


----------



## Rhun

The trip back to Hommlet is quiet and uneventful. Although the normal noises of the fens and bogs still echo eerily about, and the many insects continue to swarm and annoy, it almost feels as if the oppressive nature of the area has been lifted.

Within a couple of hours, Hommlet once again comes into view. A few simple inquiries to the villagers as to who is in charge of law and order in the village direct you to the stone tower of Rufus and Burne. You are told that the two are retired adventurers who have settled on the edge of the thorp, and who protect the town with the aid of a score or so of men-at-arms. Burne is a wizard of some kind, and Burne a warrior in charge of coordinating the work of his men with that of Hommlet's militia. From what you are told, Burne and Rufus have dealt with other bandits in the area before, and have a prison built in the lower levels of their tower for dealing with such scoundrels.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Let's take our new 'friends' to see Rufus and Burne."


----------



## Rhun

The two merchants take their leave of you, volunteering to take the gnome and drop him off at the Church of St. Cuthbert for the clerics to attend while the rest of you deal with the bandits. They promise to see you at the Welcome Wench later.

You retrace your steps to the tower of Burne and Rufus. The guards that call down from the tower top are responsive once they learn your purpose in being here. You are quickly ushered back into the audience chamber to again meet with Burne.

You are made only to wait a few minutes. "Ah, I see that you've returned. Please sit, and relax, and tell me of your exploits." The tall mage smiles at you, sits down in a plush armchair, and dispatches a guard to bring wine to drink.


*OOC: Oops...my mistake. Thanks, 'Nock! My memory is beginning to fail. *


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]Ah, Rhun, we've visited Burne and Rufus before. That time, Kine was our spokesperson. From memory it was Burne we spoke with.

I assume that Kine has left? We still need to divvy up his share of the treasure to him - although that's not very fair on hafrogman, is it? So how do we handle it.

Oh, and just a heads up - Coraine is going to insist that Lucius' portion of the treasure (up to the time he was killed) be sent to his family, or if no family, then to the temple where he trained.[/sblock]
Coraine nods his thanks but remains standing.

"We have returned from the moathouse, my lord. There we have met with considerable opposition, which we have dealt with - although there is further work to be done in the place. We have come back to return to safety three prisoners taken by the bandits, and to bring these" - he nods at the prisoners - "to justice."

"This one" - he drags the cleric forward - "has the temerity to style himself 'The Master'. He slew our companion, the cleric Lucius, in combat. We bring Lucius' body for honourable burial."

"This other one," he says, indicating the guard with a toss of his head, "serves the cleric."

"We have another companion who is missing in the moathouse, my lord, so we must return as soon as possible - but we hope and trust that you will see that proper justice is meted out to these."

"And our companion Ragnok - a dwarf of great courage and mighty in battle - has claimed the right of combat to the death with this wretch in retribution for his own brother's mishandling and possible sacrifice."


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I assume that Kine has left? We still need to divvy up his share of the treasure to him - although that's not very fair on hafrogman, is it? So how do we handle it.
> 
> Oh, and just a heads up - Coraine is going to insist that Lucius' portion of the treasure (up to the time he was killed) be sent to his family, or if no family, then to the temple where he trained.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
If Halfrogman could throw together a quick post detailing Kine's fairwell, that would be great. It would tie up any "loose ends" so to speak.

I have no problem with you insisting that Kine's share of the treasure be returned to his family, or you can split that up between yourselves. A discussion for the OC thread perhaps?
[/sblock]



"You have done well, my friends," says Burne, striking his goatee absent-mindedly as he looks over the prisoners. "Master, eh? Master of what, I wonder. No matter, my magic shall tear the answers I seek from his mind." The well-dressed wizard snaps his fingers at his guards, who quickly seize the prisoners. Burne gives quick instructions to them to lock the prisoners below, and to not speak or otherwise consult with them. As the guards drag off the prisoners, Burne turns his attention back to your party.

"We shall see that Lucius receives proper burial...do you think he would mind being buried in the cemetary of this quaint village, or shall we ready him for transport back to his home?"

Turning his attention to Ragnok, the wizard fixes him with a grim look. "If it is indeed your wish to face this 'Master' in single combat, that is your right. Long have Rufus and I been friend of the stout folk, and would not seek to interfere in their ways. Speak to us when you return from searching for your missing companion. I shall hopefully have finished my interrogation by that time.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco stands idly in the background and stares around at his surroundings.  Considering that just a short while ago, he had been a guest of "The Master" in much less cozy comfort, much had changed over the past few days.  This group was certainly and impresive one, and they even seemed appreciative enough of his talents.  He should probably speak to them regarding a more permanent partnership.

[sblock=ooc]I'll work on Kine's farewell, but wait to post it until we're out of this meeting.  As for treasure, since I started Marco at 3rd with appropriate wealth, I have my share of treasure for the early adventure already.  He should get a share from the ogre and undead (treasureless iirc) but the rest can be party split or written off to Kine as you see fit.  Kine for his part will not be in for the money, his experiences in the darkness below have broken him, and he shall be leaving to go home.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock remains in the background, still feeling a little inadequate in the presense of a true wizard.


----------



## Insight

Otto produces a bottle of wine from his cooled bag, as well as a wine glass, and sits down at a nearby table.

"Lortmill Farms White," the halfling says, pouring a silvery substance into his glass.  "Has a curious tint to it, but a fine, refreshing wine, no doubt."  Otto swirls the wine in his glass, gives it a sniff, and takes a sip.


----------



## Rhun

"Master halfling, please..." says Lord Burne as he sees Otto begin to pour himself a glass of wine. "I would be remiss in my duties as a host if I made you drink of your own suply." Turning to one of the guards, the wizard snaps his fingers. "Hondo, bring my small friend here a glass of Velunian Fireamber!"

A few minutes later, the guard has served up the wine, and Otto finds himself holding a glass of excellent vintage.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Master halfling, please..." says Lord Burne as he sees Otto begin to pour himself a glass of wine. "I would be remiss in my duties as a host if I made you drink of your own suply." Turning to one of the guards, the wizard snaps his fingers. "Hondo, bring my small friend here a glass of Velunian Fireamber!"
> 
> A few minutes later, the guard has served up the wine, and Otto finds himself holding a glass of excellent vintage.




"Ah yes, the Velunian," Otto replies.  "I am quite familiar with this particular bouquet.  Spent some time in Veluna, I did."  The halfling tips his glass to Lord Byrne and takes a sip.


----------



## Rhun

As you prepare to leave, Lord Burne snaps his fingers as if remembering something. He moves to the nearby writing desk, and draws an old tattered piece of parchment from the pile of papers laying there. HIs eyes browse it briefly, and then he turns back to regard your group. "If it is your intent to investigate the rumors of evil in the area, and you seek to visit the ruins of the Temple, this may be of some help. I'm not sure who penned it, but it speaks of how to ultimately end the threat of the Temple of Elemental Evil..." Burne shrugs. "Of course, it could just be someone's imaginings, as well."

He hands the paper of to Coraine, who is standing closest. Written upon the old parchment in a flowery handwriting, is a poem that reads:

"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned. 

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine reads the poem, frowning. He then looks up and, passing the parchment on to his nearest companion, says, "Fascinating! How did you come by it?"


----------



## hafrogman

Marco takes the poem from Corraine and reads it over before handing it off to the next person.  He is silent for a moment as he searches through his memory for any insight into the heavy symbolism obviously present.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge(Arcana) +10
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +10
Knowledge(Nature) +10
Knowledge(Religion) +12
Knowledge(The Planes) +10

Anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Coraine reads the poem, frowning. He then looks up and, passing the parchment on to his nearest companion, says, "Fascinating! How did you come by it?"





"It was given me by a wandering priest of St. Cuthbert, who travelled through these parts but a few years ago. I hadn't given the poem much thought, to be honest, but since it spoke of the doings of the Temple, I thought it best to keep it."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Marco]
"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned. 

This verse has to do with the establishment of the Temple and the Cult of Elemental Evil. "The Two" refers to Iuz the Evil and his consort, the demoness Zuggtmoy.

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

The meaning of this verse is unknown to Marco, but apparently it refers to some sort of tool crafted to be used for evil purposes.

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The Hart refers to the Knights of the Hart, while the Crowns and Moon refer to the Kingdom of Furyondy. This verse speaks of the forces of good that opposed the Cult of Elemental Evil.

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

Marco cannot puzzle out the meaning of this verse.

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

This verse appears to refer to Iuz' escape from the forces of good during the attack on the Temple. Apparently, Zuggtmoy was not so lucky.

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

"The Place" refers to the Temple of Elemental Evil. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

This verse alludes to the fact that Iuz knows not what happened to Zuggtmoy during the Temple's defeat. It also seems to allude to some plan to restore the Temple to its previous glory and power.

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Water, flame, earth and sky obviously refer to the four primal elements, the basis of the Cult of Elemental Evil's worship. Marco is starting to get a bad feeling about this "key," though. Having been mentioned in four verses, he is beginning to feel as though it is a tool of unspeakable evil power...perhaps even an artifact of some sort.

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."

These last two verses seem to refer to how to succeed in the ultimate defeat of the Temple of Elemental Evil. What the "boxes" refer to, he is unsure, but they apparently must be searched for the "rocks" mentioned in another verse. What these rocks are, Marco has no clue. This "key" is obviously vital to this task, and apparently must be destroyed after the evil is defeated.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis reads the verse and considers as he rubs his chin with a knuckle. 

OOC: Knowledge Arcane +6, Religion +3 any chance Verdis has anything useful to add?


----------



## hafrogman

Marco scratches idly at his face for a moment and then summarizes his view of the poem.

"The temple, and it's two creators, who we all know I assume. . . . something about a key?  The temple falls, He flees, but She stayed behind, to do something with this key again.  Now she's lost, but her minions seek to raise the temple again.  Seems like the key was an orb of gold, and it was broken up into four parts and hidden away?  The key is . . . evil, but without it, braving the temple would be certain doom.  Not a cheering poem at all, and I'm afraid I can offer no insight into where or what the key might be."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara had been silent, there wasn't much to say, that the others had not already offered. A slight grin was visible on her face, as Burne talked about tearing the answers from his mind with the magic he wielded, surely a lot more proficiently than herself. This 'Master' would suffer the fate, that he had earned himself, and in the end Ragnok would slay him angrily, so much for sure.

Then, as the old parchment was shown around, Dara's interest was renewed and she read the words and listened to her companion's musings, while thinking about its meaning herself.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine looks at his companions.

"Then it seems we are to undertake a hunt for treasure both deadly and desirable. Desirable, that is, if we seek to end the evil which besets this place - and which threatens to overwhelm not only this corner of the Flanaess but the whole of our land. For assuredly the Old One's malice and hunger for conquest and corruption are not abated, and to see him reunited with his foul consort would be a grievous blow to all people of good will!"

He turns to Burne and says, "May we copy this parchment before we go? It would be good to know that the original is safe with you - and there is much meat to ponder in it. More than we can digest at the moment!"


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> He turns to Burne and says, "May we copy this parchment before we go? It would be good to know that the original is safe with you - and there is much meat to ponder in it. More than we can digest at the moment!"





Burne nods as Coraine's question. "Of course, by all means feel free to copy this. I have paper and quill here in this desk. I will conduct some further research as well, and see if I can find any other information to aid you in your endeavors."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine sets himself to do so, making a copy which lacks the florid strokes of the original but is yet clear and strong in its hand.


----------



## Rhun

Burne nods and smiles as Coraine finishes copying the poem, and offers the paladin a water-proof scroll tube of bone to place the document in. "So, what is next my friends? Can I be of some further assistance?


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We have hope, that one of our companions, who was lost during our exploration of the moathouse, is still alive. We were looking for him, but with the recent turn of events, we had to come back here first. A number of bandits is also likely to still occupy the ruins, even though their leader is here now. Of course, we need some rest as well, so we will probably not go back until tomorrow morning. If you have any means to help us on this search, that would be most appreciated.”_


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sits back and twiddles his thumbs while the others discuss their missing comrade and their plans.  Whatever companion of their's went missing was gone before they found him.  Who knows what could happen to a single man down there.  His experience certainly wasn't a fun one.

He pauses for a moment, considering the future, and his new path with the people around him.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"If we return to the Moat House, perhaps you could get a message to Nulb, do you have contacts there?"


----------



## Rhun

"I know of one person in Nulb who might be of some help..." Burne says, a thoughful look on his face. "He used to be loyal to the Crown, but no one has spoken to him for years, as far as I know. I'll dispatch a discrete messenger straight away."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: So, what's the next move?*


----------



## hafrogman

As the group files out of the tower, Kine lags behind slightly.  Before the others get to far, he clears his throat akwardly and waits for them to give him their attention.  He is look rather anxious, and rather more lucid than usual.

"My companions, friends.  I am afraid I have lost my way again.  When I was young, I did not know my path, but I sought it with passion.  When I discovered it, I grew overconfident.  Sure of my destiny, I rushed headlong into a world that I was not ready for.  Recently, with you, I have learned the errors of my ways.  Down in the darkness, with the death and loss, I found a part of myself that I was not ready to face.  Fear has driven me from my path, fear which I should be able to master, but instead it weakened me.  I need to return to my homelands, and train until I can find my way again.  I am sorry to leave you in such a manner, while there is work to be done, but I am afraid it is neccessary.  I hope you will forgive me, and I hope I will see you again in the future."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Kine. Go, where your destiny leads you to. If you know, that this is not your path, then you are right not to tread here. Nothing wrong with that. I'm sure this decision didn't come easy, and you do what you must. Take care and don't get lost on the way. Farewell!”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock looks somewhat surprised by Kine's planned departure. "You stood with us admirably. I hope you'll will come to realize that you have been as brave as any of us when it counted. I wish you well."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine listens to Kine's words, a little puzzled but not, perhaps, surprised that the bard does not wish to venture underground again.

"Kine, go well! Such self-knowledge presents itself to all of us in battle and we each of us respond to it differently. Some break and run while their friends are still in need. Others stay and pretend that the fear does not exist - only to betray their comrades at a crucial time. Thank you for standing by us until such time as we could all regroup in safety!"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok claps the elf on the shoulder. "Take care of yerself, elf! We will miss both yerself, and yer blade!


----------



## hafrogman

Kine spares a moment to clasp hands with each of his comrades in turn before bowing to them one final time and turning towards the road home.  As he fades from view, you can hear the first few faltering notes of a song waft back to you as he seeks his music.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine sighs. "Ah, a strange companion - but a true one! We shall, indeed, miss him."

The paladin squares his shoulders and says, "Now, let us share out the treasure we have found. Since Kine wanted none of it, perhaps his share could go to Lucius' family."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“...and his music. Speaking of which... any of you good with an instrument?”_

_“As for the treasure, how should we go about that? Normally, I would say, that everyone simply takes what is needed, but I guess you might want a more rigid method? How about this? We just divide the selling value of everything we got by our number, and that's the share, everyone receives, whether in coins or items, which are counted by the same value. How does that sound? This chain shirt here would probably earn us five hundred... maybe five-fifty, so that would be deducted from my share then.”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"That sounds good to me."  Tapping the chain shirt he got from her he says, "I guess we'll need to give you an offset for this, or would you prefer to have it back as a spare?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok turns to the paladin, and gestures at the armor he now wears, the armor taken from the Master. "Coraine, would ye prefer to swap armor once we can find a competent smith to resize the plate?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Good question. The most direct solution would be to increase one's share by the selling value of items given back. The shirt had cost me a hundred, but it's probably not worth more than fifty now, that it has seen some use, so, I would have fifty more to my share for making it available, and you would have your's reduced by fifty for taking it, but you could get those back, by giving it away again. And if noone needs it anymore, we could simply sell it, which should net us about those fifty coins, and everything is good. Right?”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods. "Dara, your system certainly sounds fair to me."

"Ragnok, I am happy for you to have the magical armour." He laughs then, and adds, "After all, you do tend to charge into impossible situations more often than I do."

"So I make it that there are five of us who have been a part of this venture from the beginning: Dara, Otto, Ragnok, Verdis and myself. Then there is Kine, who has left without laying claim to any of the rewards of his labours, and Rodigan, who, alas, disappeared before we had truly begun. Lucius died in the battle with the Master, and we ought to hold aside a share of the treasure up to and including that battle, so as to recompense his family for their grievous loss. And Marco has joined us since that battle, and so is entitled to a share of the treasures we have found since then."

"Ah, but it seems ungracious now to quibble over which of our companions joined us at an earlier or a later date - for we are all of us at risk of our lives every moment of our shared endeavour! I propose that we divide the treasure we have found by equal shares. That Marco receives Kine's share, that Lucius' portion be given to the temple to disburse to his family, if they still live, or if not, to use for the succour of the poor as the high priest sees fit, and that Rodigan's portion be held for him, if and when we find him."

"That, I make it, is eight equal shares. Tell me, are you all of a mind to agree to this?"

[sblock=OOC]And, as a matter of fact, I'm having trouble remembering whether or not Lucius and Rodigan were NPCs - not that that would affect Coraine's logic, but that you folks might not be best pleased to forgo your hard earned shinies to them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]And, as a matter of fact, I'm having trouble remembering whether or not Lucius and Rodigan were NPCs - not that that would affect Coraine's logic, but that you folks might not be best pleased to forgo your hard earned shinies to them.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]
For all intents and purposes they were NPCs. The players abandoned the game without word very shortly after it started. Like, back in May, even before the Great ENWorld Crash!
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> For all intents and purposes they were NPCs. The players abandoned the game without word very shortly after it started. Like, back in May, even before the Great ENWorld Crash!
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]OK, then folks, how do you want to handle it?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC [sblock=My 2 coppers worth]Take the money and run. 6 shares is better than 8. Sometimes in character logic has to give we to practical consideration.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=OOC]
If it makes a difference in your opinions, I am not worried in anyway/shape/form about ensuring proper amount of wealth per level. Since you are going to have limited opportunities to buy magical items until we complete ToEE (a long time from now), take it while you can get it. If you all survive long enough to get to the Scourge of the Slave Lords, you'll need all the money to buy magic items you can get!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco stands back while the others discuss the division of wealth.  Technically he's glad to just be alive and not stuck in the Master's cage any more, but he's hardly going to quibble if someone wants to hand him money.  Still, it seems like this is hardly the time or place for such a discussion.

"Why don't we return to the inn, and continue our discussion as we walk towards beds and food."

[sblock=ooc]If there really isn't anything to buy as Rhun says, then it seems like all that really matters for now is division of items, as Thanee stated, to those that can best use them.  If there's nothing to buy, I doubt there's anyone with enough wealth to buy all this stuff anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=OOC]

Let me clarify...there is *some* stuff to buy. You can get potions and scrolls from the Church, or from Spugnois the wizard at the Inn (though I'm not sure you've met him yet), or Lord Burne. Also, the General Traders may have some magic weapons and armor and such, just not a huge supply.



[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock]None of the items are really useful to Verdis, so he'll settle for cash/jewelry/gems until a purchase or two can be made.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto, who has thus far been quiet on the subject of loot distribution, decides to speak his mind.  "Look, we can set aside some coin to be sent to the families of the dead," he begins, "But we, the survivors, may need to use this loot to purchase equipment, potions, and the like to continue the investigation of the Temple.  Why hamstring ourselves in our future pursuits?  We may need an extra healing potion here or there to ensure our _own_ survival."

Otto scans the others' reactions.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"We might even consider setting aside enough for a wand of curing before dividing up the rest. Much more economical than potions."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“While it is right and important to honor the fallen, the living are more important. We can still sent them some of our findings, after this crazy cult has been stopped. For now, that should be our main concern.”_


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok nods in agreement with the others. "This foul cult has got me brother, I'm thinkin'. We need all the resources we can find to combat this evil!" The dwarf unconsciously taps the blade of his axe as he speaks.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine continues discussing the fair and equitable disposition of treasures received as he leads the way to the inn.

"Well, my friends, what about this? We divide the treasures we have found into eight shares, the six of us take a share each, and the final two shares are held as party funds. These may be used for the mutual benefit of the party - to purchase wands of healing, and so on."

"Then, once we have defeated the evil of the cult (a task which will, no doubt, be both long and difficult), we may take those original one-eighth shares and pass them on to Lucius' and Rodigan's families."

"Of course, if we find Rodigan, and he rejoins us, then he will be entitled to his own share of any treasure we find."

"Oh, and I think it would be good if we agreed to put a further two equal shares into the party purse, to cover any future party expenses. Then, when we part company at the end of our quest, we can share what's left in the purse equally between us!"

Here Coraine pauses to greet the innkeeper and say, "The God's blessing on you, good sir! A round of drinks for my friends. And if you have any more of that excellent beef you served me the last time we were here, I would be thankful of it."

[sblock=OOC]I make it a total of 11531.42 gp treasure, not counting the potions. If they go into the party purse, and we divide by eight, that means equal shares of 1441.4275 gp (round down to 1441.42 gp).

Therefore 2882.84 gp would go into the party purse to cover party expenses, and some time down the track we pay that amount to Lucius' and Rodigan's families. (Well, at any rate, Coraine will make sure that Lucius' family, or the temple, gets Lucius' share.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"That sounds like a complex but workable scheme Coraine. I am in favor of the extra shares staying in a party fund. I do need some of my share to do a little shopping. I'm running short of crossbow bolts." Nodding to the innkeep in greeting he too will order food and drink.


----------



## Rhun

Ostler the Innkeep greets your warmly. "Welcome back, good sirs! And madame," he adds, nodding at Dara. "Drinks coming right up...and I'll see if I can put together a satisfactory meal, as well."

Your drinks are quickly served, and shortly after is served a meal of choice beef steaks, spicy potatoes and fresh bread with garlic butter.


[sblock=OOC]
If you have any particular items you would like to buy, just post it in the OOC thread, and then I will write up a nice IC post with all of that after everyone has told me what kind of items they are interested in. Sound good?

There is a money changer in town who can buy gems and jewlery from you, but his supply of coins is somewhat limited. At any rate, gems and jewelry probably weigh less than their value in coins. 

Also, just an FYI...I'll sure there be plenty of loot for you guys, assumming you survive the challenges ahead!  Of course, you've already cut your way through a couple of encounters I thought you'd have to run away from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock partakes of the food and perhaps more drink than usual after their experiences in the moathouse. 

OOC: [sblock=Purchases]Verdis would be interested in a masterwork heavy crossbow or at least some masterwork bolts. Some nifty alchemical bolts would be fun too. Either way he needs more bolts. A wand of cure light wounds for the party would be his recomendation as well.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sits down to his first real meal in quite a while and begins eating with what can only be assumed to be his own personal version of enthusiasm.  He takes a great deal of time carving small cubes of steak with surgical precision and then considering each one before popping it in his mouth.  He appears to deeply consider the taste of each individual morsel before repeating the whole cycle.

[sblock=OOC]Can't think of anything to buy for Marco, I guess I'll just save up for later.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

"I've a hankering for some mead," Otto declares.  "A fine meal, to be certain.  Finer than any we can expect in the near future. Enjoy, lads, as we may not see such hospitality again any time soon."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“You should get a few crossbow bolts for your share,”_ Dara said to Verdis as they entered the inn.

When Ostler heads over to them, Dara nods and grins. _“A satisfactory meal, now that sounds just perfect after those trail rations. Nothing against the rations, really, but they simply cannot match the taste of a well-prepared meal.”_


----------



## Scotley

"Indeed, I seem to be using them at an alarming rate. I may need to hire a servant to carry them", he adds with a grin. "I really don't think I'll need all the money right away if anyone needs to make a more substantial purchase. I wonder if there is a really skilled crossbow maker in town. If I'm going to keep using it so much, perhaps a more skillfully made one is in order," he says half to himself.


----------



## Boddynock

"We have faced some stiff opposition so far in our exploration of the moathouse. I am sure we will face other, even more dangerous foes."

Coraine seems a little uncomfortable, his speech a little more stilted than usual.

"I, for one, would be keen to purchase a magical weapon, if such a thing is to be had here. An axe with an ensorcelled blade would help me carve my way into the heart of our enemy. But I do not have the money for one. If one of you could loan me some funds, I would repay it as soon as I am able. My loyalty you know you have already. My gratitude would also be yours."

The young paladin pauses a moment, expectantly, then adds, "Or if you prefer it, perhaps I could borrow from the party purse to make the purchase. What say you?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"There seems to be no lack of wealth under that place. I am willing to risk most of my share to fund the rest of your purchases until such time as we recover more funds."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine seems much relieved.

"Verdis, I thank you. Then I will go directly to the weaponsmith and see if she has a battleaxe in her stock."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

He spreads his arms palms up and with a grin says,  "Hey, the better you all are armed the fewer foes make it to my humble place in the ranks."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine laughs and nods, relieved, and raises his tankard in comradely toast.


----------



## Scotley

Verdis drinks deeply in response to the toast.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco chuckles drily to himself at Verdis's highly practical approach to money management.  He cracks a small smile and raises his own glass to join the others in toasting a well armed front rank.


----------



## Rhun

After a fine meal, you all retire to your chambers, your sore bodies in need of a good night’s rest. The night passes uneventfully, and you wake the next morning feeling quite refreshed. After breaking your fast in the Wench’s taproom, you proceed to spend your fifth day since arriving in Hommlet running various errands about the small village.

Dara visits Lord Burne, and after a little bargaining and a reminder that your group is helping to protect the village from bandits and such, the wizard agrees to enchant her fine shirt of mithral. It takes him the better part of the day to complete the task, and sets the barbarian woman back some thousand gold coins, but in the end, the shirt is completed and provides more protection than ever.

Verdis, Otto and Coraine both make purchases from the Trader and General Store. Verdis purchases a fine, masterwork crossbow and a variety of bolts for the weapon, while Coraine finds an enchanted battleaxe that he thinks will serve him well. Otto picks up a masterwork rapier.

The group then visits the Church of St. Cuthbert, purchasing a _wand of cure light wounds_ for group use, while Otto buys several curative potions.

By the time your tasks are completed, you’ve spent most of the day running about the village. But you are now quite prepared to continue your mission on the morrow…


*OOC: Please make sure you visit the OOC thread for loot distribution. Please post there once your characters are updated with their share of the loot and/or any purchases they've made. Once everyone has posted in the OOC thread that they are ready to continue, we can get our game back on!*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Thank you for your efforts, Lord Burne. This will be of great help.”_

With her newly enchanted mithril shirt and after a good night of rest, Dara is ready to set out once more, to explore the remainders of the Moathouse, and to venture into Nulb.


----------



## hafrogman

With his gold stored safely away for a rainy day, Marco spends most of the day sitting in the inn's common room, next to the hearth.  He divides his time between reading his old notes, nibbling his pen and makes new entries to cover ghouls, ogres, torture devices and the gnome's injuries.  Certainly there was quite a bit to be learned just by continuing his time with this group.  They killed the most fascinating things.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine comes downstairs, refreshed and keen to leave. He has a tankard of small beer and a plate of potato cakes, then says to the others, "Come! Our duty awaits us. We have a friend to find and an enemy to defeat. Let us away!"


----------



## Rhun

*Hommlet - Day 6*

With your purchases made and another night's good sleep behind you, you spend the next day travelling back to the Moathouse to finish your exploration. With most of the place already explored, you find little of interest. A few additional rooms, but no sign of any foe, or indeed, poor Rodigan.

It is apparent to you that if there was any opposition left in the place, they've abandoned the ruins. Either Rodigan escaped, or was captured and taken when any remaining bandits may have fled.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"It appears they have flown the coop. I suggest we make haste to Nulb before they can cause any more trouble."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods, his face grim. "I agree. We must go to Nulb. I am afraid, however, that our foes may now be expecting us. We must take extra care."

"I wonder if Lord Burne has had any luck interrogating the prisoner. Perhaps we should check before we leave."









*OOC:*



That assumes, of course, that going back to Hommlet doesn't lead them out of their way. If it does, let me know and I'll change my post. Oh, but we've left horses at the inn, haven't we. So we'll have to go back anyway.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Hommlet is only two hours out of your way. But to get your horses, that would make sense.*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco squints into the sun idly as he surveys the landscape after emerging once more from the moathouse.

"Very well then.  Back we go."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6 - Travel to Nulb*

You return to Hommlet to retrieve your horses and any gear you might have left behind, and begin your journey to the village of Nulb, some ten leagues to the northeast, on the fringe of the Gnarley Forest. Even getting a late start, your horses make good speed along the hard packed dirt road. You estimate that you should make the village sometime during the twilight hours of evening.


*OOC: More to come tonight/tomorrow*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Should we approach Nulb under the cover of darkness, looking for clues, or should we rest while we are a bit away still?”_ Dara asks, when it becomes apparant, that they won't reach Nulb before sunset. _“Of course, we could also just ride in and pretend to be travellers.”_


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6 - Nulb (Evening)*

Nulb.

Rumored to house thieves, brigands, smugglers and river pirates, the ramshackle village sits on the Imerdys Run. The Run, a small river flowing from hills deep within the Gnarley Forest and meandering its way to the mighty Velverdyva, is wide and deep enough to allow river vessels to offload cargo and such at the small village. 

The buildings are of turf, mud brick, old timbers and crudely hewn logs, and most appear to be in serious need of repair. You would guess by the village's appearance that few in the place make much in the way of money. As you approach on the road from Hommlet, you pass a few homes and outlying farms, and are then greeted by an old wood and rope bridge that spans the Imerdys Run and leads into the town proper. Across the way is what looks to be an inn of some sort, though it is difficult to tell in the failing light. A light breeze blows off of the river, carrying with it the smell of garbage and filth.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks around at the surroundings, the ramshackle bridge and the dubious inn across the way.  He takes a deep breath of the air and then collapses in a fit of coughing.  He grimaces at the smell.

"Lovely place we find ourselves this evening."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok nods in agreement with Marco's statement. "I don't like the look of this place at all. And I like the smell even less."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I doubt it will be more dangerous than a trip through the woods, just that the animals walk on two legs here,”_ Dara remarks. _“The worst thing is this smell...”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine looks around for a moment, distracted from his intention to observe the area and the inhabitants.

"Yes, it's bad - but not as bad as that ogre's armpits, so buck up everyone. Here goes."

With that, he tests the bridge for stability, then starts to cross.


----------



## Scotley

The warlock considers the place for a moment before speaking. "I wonder if the appearance and more importantly the smell is by design to keep people away? Surely, there must be something of value here if someone has dark designs in mind for the place?"


----------



## Rhun

The bridge creaks and groans as you make your crossing, but the old wood is solid and you pass over the Imerdys without incident.

You find yourselves in front of a large, relatively well-constructed buidling. The foundation is of fieldstone, and the walls are sawed timbers. A weathered signboard proclaims the place as the Waterside Hostel. Bursts of shouting and laughter can be heard from within.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine turns to the others and indicates the inn.

"So, are we going in? And if so, what story do we tell them? Travellers? And if so, on our way to where? Adventurers looking for excitement? That might not be well received - yet how to account for our martial aspect?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok taps his axe with his hand. "Let's go in and tell them we're lookin for me brother. See what they have to say to that!"


----------



## Insight

Otto, long silent, pipes up.  "I can certainly go inside and have a look.  Perhaps they have a fine merlot I could sample."

The halfling looks again at the building and reconsiders.  "Or maybe not.  I could scout it out nonetheless."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I rather like the missing brother angle. Whatever tack we take, I think we go inside."


----------



## Rhun

As you open the door and enter the Waterside Hostel, you can immediately tell that this is a rough and tumble type of establishment. The common room is dim and smokey, and the smell of sour wine hangs over the place. A loud din greets your ears, as at least two dozen folk go about their business. Shouts and laughter are the order of the evening. While a few of the people appear to be farmers and other villagers, most appear to be fighting men of one sort or another. Leather armor and ring mail seem to be the preference, and most have a blade of some sort near at hand. Drinking games appear to be a common way to pass the night, and some folk play at dice, draughts or cards. In one corner, two rough looking men in dark leathers slash at each other with knives, while spectators bet on which will shed first blood.

Two serving wenches and two manservants weave their way through the crowd, delivering drinks, and a lanky barkeep is kept busy by the continual orders. A burly, pockmarked man with a patch over one eye also stands behind the bar, occasionally shouting orders out to the wenches and servants.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

As they stuggle through the crowd to find an open table Verdis notes to his nearest companions, "Seems like a lot of warriors for such a small village. I think we may find what we are looking for here." Finding a seat, Verdis orders an ale and tries to figure out where all the exits are just in case they find more trouble than they can handle.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco considers the bar with disdain.  Hardly the kind of place he would want to spend an evening.  He briefly considers ordering a glass of wine, but the he thinks about the quality and selection that will be available here.  Supressing a shudder at the memories of house wines gone past, he instead orders a shot of whiskey.  At least it should be able to disinfect the glass. . . probably an important consideration here.

He sits down at the table with Verdis and the others.

"So how do we proceed?"


----------



## Rhun

Drinks are quickly served by a slovenly but pretty barmaid, and Marco sees that his suspicions are correct: The ale is watered and the wine is sour, but at least the hard liqour is as potent as it should be. On the other hand, the drinks are cheap, at only a copper a piece.


----------



## Rhun

*Ragnok*

At Marco's question, the dwarf looks up from his mug of weak ale. "We should ask someone where these temple ruins be, and then go and demand they release my brother."


----------



## Insight

Otto sips his drink, such as it is, with disdain.  "This is definitely NOT my sort of place," he says.  "Too much _local color_ for my taste."

Whispering under his breath, Otto asks, "Just how much longer do we need to be in here?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a look of distain on his face after tasting the ale he turns to the others and addresses Otto's comment "We need not spend any more time here than you wish, but consider that some of these fellows are almost certainly the local brigands we seek. Perhaps we could try to follow some of them back to their lair? Either that or we must sweet talk someone out of the location."


----------



## Boddynock

"Only as long as it takes us to find some information. Personally, I think we'd be better off camping out than sleeping here tonight."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara orders a stronger drink, after she tried the ale, which doesn't quite deliver.

_“We could just ask some of them, why there are so many soldiers here...”_ she suggests with a shrug, not quite knowing how to best proceed from here.


----------



## Boddynock

"Why not?" says Coraine. Signalling the barmaid, he smiles winningly and says to her, "I will join my friends in a tumbler of spirits."

"Tell me, why are there so many warriors here? Does some local lord have a standing army, or is there some competition - a feat of arms, perhaps - in the offing?"


----------



## Rhun

The wench giggles at Coraine's question. "A local lord? No, I'm afraid not. Lords and their laws have all but forgotten about our quaint little village here. Most these men are crew on various river vessels that call Nulb their home port. Some are wandering men-at-arms." She shrugs as she serves up a fresh round of drinks. "We in Nulb don't really ask folk their business. It can get you into trouble."


----------



## Boddynock

"Thank you, lass. Here, this is for the drinks. And here," he adds quietly, as he surreptitiously slips another silver into her hand, "this is for you. I appreciate the advice."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok looks about disapprovingly at the gathered warriors and river folk. "Bah, looks like a collections of bandits and brigands to my eyes. These folk are certainly up to no good."


----------



## Insight

The halfling Otto finishes his drink, shrinking away from the aftertaste.  "Foul business that," he says, plopping down his glass.  "I believe I'll excuse myself... and wait a bit outside."

He whispers, "I can find a nice spot to sit and wait, and mayhap follow some of them along their way home..."

Otto takes his leave and heads outside.  Finding a good hiding spot, Otto conceals himself and watches the exit.

[sblock]
Hide +14, take 20 for a total of 34.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Don't let them find you,”_ Dara suggests in a low voice, then picks up her mug once more to drink. _“River pirates and roaming bandits, that's what these are.”_


----------



## Rhun

As the hours pass, the common room becomes rowdier and rowdier, as more men enter the establishment. By midnight, there is little room to stand in the place, let alone sit. You'd guess there are at least forty or fifty people in the place beside yourselves. The farmers and villagers have all left by this time, leaving you surrounded on all sides by rough, dirty and armed men.


[sblock=For Otto]
Otto finds an excellent hiding place just down the road from the Hostel, where he can watch the entrance to the place. Most of the armed men seem to be coming from the road to the south that leads further into town. Most of the folk that leave the place seem to be heading in the same direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco becomes increasingly uncomfortable as the night wears on.  This is hardly the kind of place for any gentleman to be.  He looks around at his companions.

"Perhaps we should . . ."

*ugh*  He grunts slightly as he takes an elbow in the ribs from some drunken lout and winces as he gingerly rubs his side.

" . . . be going?"


----------



## Rhun

A large, burly, bearded man overhears Marco's complaint. Dropping a hand on Marco's shoulder, he asks in a loud, boisterous voice. "What's the matter, little man? Do you have to get home to your mommy?" The man laughs loudly, as do several of his companions.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes Marco, you know lack of sleep only agravates the pox. Besides we need to set out early if we are going to reach that healing shrine in time." He adds with a look of sadness, "I'm sure we'll make it before you end up like the others." He shudders. "Remember what the priest said, don't touch anyone on your way out."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shoots Verdis a puzzled look at first, but eventually catches on as the speech continues.  Once he has the intent down, he joins in the gag and adopts a suitably depressed expression.

"You're right of course, I should be resting.  I hope the healers can do something to help me.  Death, I could handle, but to end up like those poor souls. . . it's too much."

He turns to face the burly man.

"I'm afraid my friend that I must take my leave.  I would love to stay and drink with you, though."

He reaches out as if to clasp hands, but then thinks better of it and drops his hand.  As an after thought he starts scratching idly at his chest.


----------



## Rhun

The burly man spits on the floor. "Diseased scum! I'd better not see you in town tomorrow, or I will light you on fire to cure you!" The man gives you a final, disgusted look, and disappears into the crowd.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco can only shrug.  At least he's gone for now.

"That sounds like our cue to go though.  Let's continue our discussion outside."

This time he puts actions to his words and begins making his way for the door.


----------



## Insight

Otto, seeing groups of travelers leaving the tavern, chooses the least savory of these fellows, and shadows him home.

[ooc: let me know if you need my skill mods again]


----------



## Rhun

Otto sneaks from shadow to shadow, following a pair of lean, greasy-looking men dressed in studded leather armor. They have an ill-favored look, and Otto guesses that they must certainly be bandits. 

They head deeper into town, and at a fork in the road they take the right branch. This heads in a south-southwest direction, and as Otto follows them, he soon realizes that the road leads out of the village. It shortly turns into more of a rutted and muddy track as it leads deeper into the wooded hills above the village.


*OOC: How far does Otto want to follow them?*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, my friend let's be on our way." Verdis makes for the door. Once they are out and away he comments to the others, "We've obviously stumbled onto something here, but what?"


----------



## Rhun

"A den of inequities, that's fer sure!" says Ragnok. He secretly enjoys a quick fantasy of drawing his axe and splitting a few heads to get some answers.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

As the others prepare to leave, Dara also stands up and heads out with them. _“A nice place, don't you think?”_ she says to the others on the way out.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Otto sneaks from shadow to shadow, following a pair of lean, greasy-looking men dressed in studded leather armor. They have an ill-favored look, and Otto guesses that they must certainly be bandits.
> 
> They head deeper into town, and at a fork in the road they take the right branch. This heads in a south-southwest direction, and as Otto follows them, he soon realizes that the road leads out of the village. It shortly turns into more of a rutted and muddy track as it leads deeper into the wooded hills above the village.
> 
> 
> *OOC: How far does Otto want to follow them?*




[OOC: Otto continues to follow as best he can until they stop at some sort of structure that appears to be their home or hideout.]


----------



## hafrogman

Once outside, Marco cocks one eyebrow at Dara.

"Oh yes, positively *enchanting*."

He looks around outside for a moment.

"There could be something going on in there, or it could simply be a bar full of ruffians and thugs.  The gods know there are enough places like that in the world.  But where did Otto run off to?"


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Otto]

You shadow the two rogues for quite some distance, perhaps as much as two miles outside of Nulb. The rutted track is not in good repair, though Otto can tell that at least some amount of animal and human traffic follows it.

The vegetation becomes more and more disconcerting and sickly looking as you travel. Rising out of the mists and fog before you, still some few hundred feet distance, is a huge edifice of stone. Though not close enough to make out the details of the place, Otto feels certain that this is where the bandits are heading. At the same time, he feels an urge to leave and return to Nulb: a chill takes hold of him, making him shiver, in spite of the fact that the night is somewhat warm. Certainly, whatever lies ahead is no place for a halfling to be alone, especially at night.


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok looks at Marco. "Rumors do say that this village is the dwelling of many foul sorts. Obviously, the rumors are correct." The dwarf scratches his head and looks about. "Now where did our small friend get off to?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Just waiting on a post from Insight*


----------



## Insight

Otto takes a swig of something strong, and returns quickly to the group, taking careful note of how he got to the strange place.


----------



## Rhun

Otto returns to find his companions standing together outside of the Waterside Hostel. Ragnok hails the halfling as he comes into sight. "Hail, lad. Where did ya get yerself off to?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine, a look of disgust on his face, says, "Come on! Let's find a secure place outside of town to camp for the night. I have no desire to surrender myself to sleep around here."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Nodding Verdis says, "Indeed, let's be away from here. Much as I would like a bed this night, I don't care for the company in this place." He adds, "In fact a cozy thorn bush over rocky ground sounds pretty good right about now."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco nods silently with the others.  Camping on the open ground does sound better than attempting to stay at the inn.


----------



## Insight

Otto looks around, making sure he and his companions are outside earshot of any nosy neighbors.  "I know where they are holed up," the halfling says.  "I followed them back to a strange place, a place of evil, I believe.  This must be their hideout.  I think this evil place is where we should begin our search.  I can lead us there..."


----------



## Rhun

You find a suitable area to camp, upstream of Nulb. The ground in soft and grassy, ringed with trees. The air off of the river is cool, providing a nice respite from the warm weather of the summer. There is plenty of dead wood about to use for a fire.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine looks around, enjoying the scene, then turns to the others.

"Right. Double watch tonight, I think!"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok looks around, and figures first watch will be easiest, since he is already clad in his armor. "Well, it is near midnight now, so I'll take first watch."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I don't think I could sleep just yet either, I'll take first watch as well if no one objects."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Agreed. There were plenty scoundrels in Nulb and plenty more are probably stalking the surrounding areas. I will take a spot in the last shift then.”_


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, morning - Outside of Nulb*

The night passes quickly, and mostly quietly. Dividing the night into dual watches of about 3 hours each ensures that everyone gets the necessary rest. Ragnok and Verdis take the first watch, Coraine and Marco the second, and Dara and Otto the last watch. While nothing bad befalls the group, Coraine and Marco swear they heard the sound of footsteps in the woods nearby during the course of the night.

Now, though, the sun has risen and another warm summer day has begun.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Streching and yawning in the morning sun, Verdis says, "Well, lets hope the 'place of evil' is less forboding by the light of day. Going on the drinking we saw last night, I'd guess those fellows will be rather more disturbed by us than the other way around this morning."  He loads his crossbow and dons his armor.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco wimpers slightly as he rises from the rocky ground.  He scratches idly at his lank hair as he squints into the new daylight.  He shrugs at Corraine.

"We're still alive, maybe it was nothing."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok dunks himself in the river before again dressing in his plate armor. With his pack shouldered and axe in hand, the dwarf is ready to be on the road. "Where are we headed?"


----------



## Boddynock

Replying to Marco's observation, Coraine says, "It's true that we weren't disturbed but it might be a good idea to have a look around anyway. Dara, do you think you could search over there," - he waves in the direction from which the sound of footsteps came last night - "to see if any tracks are obvious?"

"Then, I think we should 'visit' the bandits Otto followed last night."









*OOC:*



Dara is the only tracker amongst us, isn't she?


----------



## Rhun

Dara does a brief sweep of the area from which you think the noises came from, and it looks like someone was indeed watching you during the night. She finds a few fresh bootprints (human-size) nearby, but whoever it was seemed to have taken care not to leave too many prints. The footprints lead into the woods, but quickly disappear as the ground firms up away from the river.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7 (Morning, outside of Nulb)*

Your party finishes breaking camp, and begins their trek toward the suspected bandit lair, following the rutted, broken track that Otto had discovered the night before.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"With luck we appeared to be nothing more than the pilgrims seeking healing we claimed to be last night to our visitor. However, if their guard is up walking down this track may be walking into a trap. Perhaps some careful scouting is in order?"


----------



## hafrogman

Marco gives Verdis a curious look.

"Is there actually a healing temple around here, I assumed we were just making that up for the benefit of our inebriated friend.  If we claim to be pilgrims on the way to a place that does not exist, any sober man might be suspicious."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Coraine]
As you travel along the track, you notice that there are several large ravens that seem to be shadowing your group. They are flying silently from tree to tree behind you. Every now and then one will fly off through the trees. From the way they keep changing positions and appearing/disappearing in the foliage, you can't get a good count of their numbers. You would guess there are at least four or five of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine wanders over to Dara and says quietly,
[sblock=Dara]"Don't look around. There seem to be four or five ravens _tracking_ us. Could they be companions to druids or something similar, do you think? Every now and then one flies off through the trees, as if to report."

"How can we turn this to our advantage?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara seems a little unsure, she isn't exactly well-educated in the ways of the arcane, much less the divine.

_“Well... there are... ways... to spy on us... through their eyes... I guess... But what can we do? Lead them on a false trail? They would know as soon as we switched to our actual destination. But it would probably be a good idea to leave them in doubt as long as possible.”_


OOC: Sorry for the delay, folks. ... Dara is a tracker? Yeah, she might be able to follow a fresh grizzly trail in the snow...


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: So are you just continuing on, then?*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We need to think quickly, how could we get closer to our destination without actually going towards it, so it looks like we are not heading there? Anyone got a good idea?”_


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sucks wind in through his teeth as he gazes around at the wilderness.  He looks in the direction they are traveling, then off to one side.  He raises a hand to consider the wind, squints at the sun, considering it's position in the sky.

He opens his mouth as if to speak, then shuts it again.  He makes a turn in place, then starts to speak, cutting himself off again.  Finally he turns to Dara and shrugs.

"No."


----------



## Rhun

*Ragnok*

"Bah," grunts Ragnok, his axe in hand. "Let 'em know we're coming. More of them to chop with my axe, that way!"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara shrugs, while moving on. _“Well, the best we can do then is not to let them know, that we noticed their little spies, and prepare for the ambush, that we inevitably stumble into.”_


----------



## Boddynock

"Otto," murmurs Coraine from the corner of his mouth, all the while looking around at the forest in a casual manner, "look for a good place to 'disappear'. When you give me the signal, I'll create a ruckus to cover your move into hiding. Then follow at a discrete distance. That, at any rate, may give us something of an edge."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Speaking softly Verdis adds, "I really hate the idea of walking into an ambush. Otto, how much further to this place?"


----------



## Rhun

Otto replies that it is no more than another mile or so to the suspected bandit lair. You all note an oppressive feeling in the air, but can't rightly say what is causing it. A light mist hangs about you, and the trees and bushes are beginning to take on a sickly, unhealthy appearance as you continue on. Even the sun itself seems to dim somewhat as you near your destination.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Let's at least spread out a little so we can take cover in an ambush. I'm gonna fry the next birdy that tries to go back and report,"  he adds waggling his fingers.


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Otto," murmurs Coraine from the corner of his mouth, all the while looking around at the forest in a casual manner, "look for a good place to 'disappear'. When you give me the signal, I'll create a ruckus to cover your move into hiding. Then follow at a discrete distance. That, at any rate, may give us something of an edge."




"Capital idea," Otto replies.  "I'll give a bird call -- like this," the halfling says, making a bird-like sound with his hands.

Otto looks for a good hiding place.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shakes his head at Verdis.

"Why bring even more attention to ourselves than necessary?  If they believe us oblivious, that is at least one item in our favor."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"It just pains me to walk into a trap. If no more birdies report then they wont' have reason to believe the situation has changed right? But if the rest of you are against it, I'll wait."


----------



## Rhun

Otto notes plenty of places where he could "disappear" from the path. There is probably a good one every hundred feet or so along the trail.


----------



## Rhun

The track leading from Nulb quickly becomes more rutted and spotted with rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, and others. The other vegetation is quite disconcerting - dead trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally robust and disgusting. Quite suddenly, the ruins you have sought appear before you. The outerworks, once stout walls and towers, have been thrown down, and now are little more than overgrown mounds of grey rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst the growth. A grove of oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk trees still grow along the northen end of the former compound, and a stump of a tower juts up from the northeastern corner of the shattered wall.The leprous grey Temple, however, stands intact, its arched butresses somehow obscene with their growth of climbing vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad of leering faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and posuting on every face of the edifice seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The growth in the compound is noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs stick and crushed stems emit foul stench or raise angry welts on exposed skin. Worst of all is the pervading fear which seems to hang over the entire area - a smothering, clinging, almost tangible cloud of vileness and horror. Sounds seem distorted, either muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks. You see darting movement at the corner of your vision, but when you shift your gaze toward such, there is nothing there at all. You cannot help but wander who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the weedy courtyard. What sort of thing could wander here and there around this ghastly edifice of evil without shrieking and gibbering and going completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are accompanied only by the chorus of the wind, moaning through hundreds of aperatures built into the stonework to sing like doomed souls given over to the tender mercies of demonkind. Echoing these horrible sounds are the macabre croaks from the scattered flapping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable evil.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Awed by the sight before Verdis comments softly, "Gods Otto, I can see why you didn't stick around. I'd hate to be out here in the dark alone." Shaking off a serious case of the willies, Verdis checks his crossbow and turns to the others. "So what do we do first, check out that temple?"


----------



## hafrogman

"I knew we should have turned back."

Marco speaks with a kind of fatalistic depression at the sight of the structure before them.  The normally unflappable scholar shivers in the evil emanations.

"This is . . . the temple?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok casts a glance at Marco. "What else could it be? You can feel the vileness emanating from this place. Mark my words, great evil lurks ahead."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara looks around for a while, this whole place is evil through and through, and it does not fill her heart with joy to be here.

_“Out here in the dark alone... even together it's not exactly inviting. But it doesn't help, this is where we need to go! This must be where this cult is hiding. We got work to do.”_


----------



## Insight

Scotley said:
			
		

> Awed by the sight before Verdis comments softly, "Gods Otto, I can see why you didn't stick around. I'd hate to be out here in the dark alone." Shaking off a serious case of the willies, Verdis checks his crossbow and turns to the others. "So what do we do first, check out that temple?"




Otto shudders.  "Yes, well... this is certainly not the most hospitable location.  I'd rather not overstay our visit if at all possible.  You never know what might pop out at any given time."

The halfling regards the eerie temple.  "The temple?  Yes, that certainly seems the most obvious point from which to begin our quest."


----------



## Rhun

Rangok hold his axe ready, as his eyes glance about anxiously. "So now what? We've found this place...now what do we do with it?


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“It seems to be solid stone, it won't burn well. So, I guess we will have to go inside.”_


----------



## Rhun

At Dara's response, the stout dwarf shrugs and moves further into the compound, approaching the front of the unholy edifice. He halts at the foot of a series of wide steps that lead up to a wide "porch" that surrounds the front portion of the Temple.

Before you stand massive bronze doors (Twenty feet wide, and at least that high), held fast by huge iron chains. All of the cracks and seams in the doors have been filled with what appears to be soft iron, and strange runes are graven upon their bronze surface. You note that the writing glows and seems to burn with a silvery radiance, making your eyes teary.

Those of you who's attention is not fixed upon the main entry have noted that the vile stained glass windows of the Temple are still intact, but probably too small to provide entry into the place. However, there are smaller bronzewood doors to the east and the west, around the corners from the great bronze valves.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Not that I like the thought of entering this place...”_ Dara says mostly to herself, as she follows Rangok to the entrance, waiting for the rest before choosing a door to open.


----------



## Rhun

Even as you sit, observing the entrance to the place, unsure of how to proceed, a cold breeze springs up around you. Thunder rumbles as lightning strikes nearby, and a cool rain begins to fall. The ravens that have been flitting about fly off to the northeast, and an eery silence settles over the compound, broken only by the sound of the falling rain.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Standing glumly in the rain, Verdis comments, "Let's try one of the side doors."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine has been silent, struggling to recover his equanimity in the face of such overt malevolence. Eventually he shakes himself, like a dog shaking off cold and scummy water, and moves over to the others.

"We need to scout around. Surely there must be another entrance to the place ... and the front door's bound to be guarded!"

"Why don't we follow those ravens to the northeast?"

As he says this, he tightens his grip on the axe in his hand, drawing comfort from the feel of glittering steel.


----------



## Manzanita

_OOC:  Hope I'm not finageling too much here, but I'll go ahead & get Doubleaxe onboard, in some shape or form.  I'll roll a spot & hide check.  whoops, I rolled twice.  I'll take the first two rolls.  Spot of 3 Hide of 7.  I'll let you guys have the first glimpse..._

Doubleaxe smiles as he spots the strange entry to the temple.  The bandits he'd vowed to destroy were said to dwell within.  He knew he had to kill many of these bandits.  Only as a hero would he be able to lay claim to his beloved.  And, of course, as a dead man, he would get nothing.  How would he accomplish this mission?

As he thought, the large half orc, clad in his shiny new breastplate, squatted behind a bush, double axe in hand.


----------



## Rhun

As the group decides what course of action they should take, they all notice a burly half-orc hiding in some bushes and overgrowth a few dozen feet away. He appears to be watching you.


*OOC: Pretty much everyone in the party beats a hide check of 7.*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine whispers to Otto, "We're being watched. Can you come up behind that lummox and _persuade_ him to come out? Just make sure you're not caught in turn!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis looks around for other potintial ambushers.


----------



## Rhun

There doesn't appear to be any other threats that Verdis can see, other than the oppressive feeling hanging over the whole area. Of course, his imagination runs wild at thoughts of what could be lurking in the mist and rain beyond his vision...


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock trains his crossbow on the lurking half-orc for lack of a better target. Wispering softly to his closest companions, "Anybody see more of them?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok shakes his head at Verdis' comment. The dwarf appears ready to charge into the bushes and stike this half-orc skulker down.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe shifts, stands and turns.  There's nothing more to see from this angle.  Suddenly he sees several figures looking at him.  Could these be bandits?  He crouches and hefts his axe.  "Identify youselves!"  he shouts in common.


----------



## Rhun

The stout dwarf raises his axe in a threatening gesture, and replies in the common tongue. "We'll be asking the questions here, orc! What is your purpose here?"


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe realizes he's outnumbered.  He'd certainly like to live.  "I've got 20 men hidden in these wood with bows.  Be careful."  he warns the dwarf.  Bluff check 15-1=14.

"I'm called Two Axe.  And I'm no orc.  I'm half-human!  I've been hired by merchants in Dyvers to rid this area of bandits.  If you're bandits, then I'm here to tell you your gig is up.  I'll be generous and let you leave now.  But if you stick around, you'll find this is a safe hiding place no more!"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine raises one eyebrow in disbelief.

Stepping forward, he risks opening his senses to the moral environment. Although the emanations of evil from the Temple inflame his soul like sunburn on exposed skin, he narrows his focus to concentrate on the half-orc before them.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“What you will find here are no bandits. They are worse... And if you speak the truth, we are no enemies at least.”_


----------



## Manzanita

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“What you will find here are no bandits. They are worse... And if you speak the truth, we are no enemies at least.”_




"No bandits, you say?"  asks Two Axe sceptically.  "I have on reliable sources that there's all sorts of troubles centered on this place, and that its connected to the bandit activity which has so troubled my employer."  He pauses and steps forward.  He's felt the evil here himself, though hasn't known what to make of it.  He knows nothing of local greyhawk history.

"If not bandits, what is going on around here?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Well, let me put it this way, they are not just bandits, but rather some crazy, demon-worshipping cult. Or something like that. The bandit-activity you speak of, is likely coming from them as well.”_


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Coraine]
Although the vast aura of evil that permeates the area nearly overwhelms your sense, your training and focus allows you to penetrate the oppresive fog and scan the half-orc before you. You detect no trace of evil from this Two Axe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

"I see."  says the half-orc slowly, lowering his axe.  "You don't look like crazed demon worshipers.  What are you all doing in such a adangerous place?"


----------



## Boddynock

Reassured both by his sense of the half-orc's moral state and also by Two Axe's behaviour, Coraine steps forward, his own weapon slung at his belt and his arms spread wide.

"We are here to put an end to the evil of this place ... and we welcome all who would join us in this task. I am Coraine Vagrius, paladin of the Invincible One."

He puts out his hand and clasps Two Axe's arm in the warrior greeting.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe's remains wary, scarce believing that he's found allies where he expected only enemies.  In his life, who has accepted him for who he is?  The orcs only kept him as a servent, then as a warrior.  Jessica took him, but only for want of anyone else.  Her father, Frendor Almat, did not take to him, and sent him on this quest to die.  Yet this group was accepting him as he was.  Perhaps they were the key to his future.  With their help, perhaps he really could deliver a crushing blow to the bandits.  That would prove himself to the elder Almat.  And that would open the door to his beloved.

He smiles a tusky grin.

"I am with you.  I assure you I sincerely want to destroy the evil in this place, and end the reign of the roving bandits, as well as whatever may be behind them.  I will lay my life on the line for this task.  And if you truly share this same goal, you will find no more loyal companion than I, Two Axe of the ..."  he was no longer of the Slow Death clan.  He was, umm..."Two Axe, representing the merchants of Dyvers."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Human (Suel) Warlock*

Finally lowering his crossbow, Verdis says to the half-orc, "Well, I guess these guys have enough muscle that it wouldn't really make sense to put a lone spy out here for us to capture. You are a brave soul to face down something like this alone. I am Verdis. Very pleased to meet you."


----------



## Manzanita

"Alone?"   Two Axe looks a little embarassed.  "It's true.  I don't have 20 archers hidden.  Just, um, being careful.  Sometimes I wonder how my employer expected me to succeed on my own.  But I'm sure our odds will increase with numbers.  Well met, Verdis."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_Maybe your employers didn't actually want you to succeed..._ the thought only crosses Dara's mind, though.

_“A shame, twenty archers would have been useful. But nonetheless you are a welcome addition to our cause. I'm Dara.”_


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Alone?"   *Solomon* looks a little embarassed.  "





Character confusion? Or did you rename Two Axe?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Adding to the confusion--I guess Verdis failed a listen check, I forgot all about the 20 archers...


----------



## hafrogman

Marco stands quietly in the back and observes the half-orc warily.  He looks skeptically at the open armed greeting that the others offer to the armed ruffian, but can only shrug in the end.  They accepted him readily enough, perhaps he should offer the same benefit to this. . . man.

He offers a weak smile to the new comer, but no greeting.

"So. . . the temple then?"


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> Character confusion? Or did you rename Two Axe?




_OOC:  Whoops!  corrected.  He does remind me of one of my previous PCs, a half-orc ranger named Solmon Kreel..._

IC:  Two Axe nods at the rest of the group.  "Yes this...Temple."  Two Axe feels a revulsion towards the place.  "Perhaps we should walk around some.  Check out the ruined tower.  The bandits may not inhabit the temple proper."


----------



## Rhun

Looking toward the broken tower, you note that it is in this direction that the raven's flew. Perhaps they have made their roost among the rubble of the fallen upper floors.

While the bronzewood entry doors appear to be locked, Ragnok is relatively certain that he can sunder the lock with a few well-placed blows of his waraxe. Though, he will reluctantly allow Otto a shot at picking the lock first, should the party decide to proceed in that direction.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara shrugs. _“Sure, why not, but I expect them to gather at the very heart of this... place.”_


----------



## Manzanita

"If ravens flew to the tower, perhaps there's food.  And men bring food.  Let's check the tower first.  I'll lead, if you like.  Or maybe the halfling wants to check it out."  says Two Axe.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine is happy with the general consensus to check the tower first.

"_Otto_ here," nodding at the small adventurer, and emphasizing his name slightly, "is wonderfully light on his feet - a handy talent to have when faced with an unknown force in a fortified position."

"By all means, Otto, please scout ahead. We'll be close enough to come to your aid swiftly, should you need it."


----------



## Rhun

Otto flits across the ruins of the compound, sneaking from rubble to bush to rubble to tree., skirting the grove of unnatural looking usk trees just north of the Temple proper. The jagged stub of the ruined tower juts upward from the razed walls of the compound. The upper levels have obviously collapsed, and a pair of ravens are perched atop the place, perhaps twenty-five feet up.

One heavy iron-bound door can be seen, barred and locked from the outside. Arrow slits are visible on either side of the door, but peering in reveals only blackness beyond.

Seeing no immediate danger, Otto waves the rest of you forward.


----------



## Manzanita

"Well, we could get in here by picking the lock, or bashing the door down, or by climbing up and over the top of the wall.  Otto, are you any good at those?  M'self, I would only be good at bashing.  I wouldn't be surprised to find something nice inside."  Two Axe glances around and tries to keep his voice down.  Despite the evil in the air, he's excited to be here.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok eyes the tower suspiciously. "We cannot all make that climb. Not with our gear. And we may not be able to gain entry from above." He nods at the two ravens. "Seems more of a bird's nest up there then anything else."


----------



## Boddynock

"Otto, would you do the honours?"

Coraine nods towards the door and its attendant lock. Then he draws his axe and stands ready.


----------



## Insight

Otto sizes up the huge iron-bound door.  "Gentlefolk, I'm not going to lie to you," he says.  "Cracking this door may be a tall task for one with as meager skills as I, but I'll give it a go."  The halfling produces a set of fine metal picks and assorted tools and, kneeling down, does his best to spring the lock.

Stopping midway, Otto thinks, then turns halfway.  "I should probably check it for traps, don't you think?"  He eyeballs the inside of the lock, picking at it with his tools.

OOC
[sblock]
Disable Device +9/+11*, Open Lock +10/+12*, Search +8
* +2 for his masterwork tools
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

In a cheery voice Verdis asks, "How about curses, can you check for curses too?"  His weak attempt at humor falls somewhat flat in the dismal and perhaps curse ladden atmosphere of this place.


----------



## Insight

Scotley said:
			
		

> In a cheery voice Verdis asks, "How about curses, can you check for curses too?"  His weak attempt at humor falls somewhat flat in the dismal and perhaps curse ladden atmosphere of this place.




Otto smirks.  "Not so much, sorry," he says.


----------



## Rhun

Otto quickly search the door, finding no sign of any trap (search 20). Without further ado, the halfling moves on to attempt picking the lock. Much to his surprise, the lock seems to be quite easy to pick (open lock 26). Now all that remains is to remove the crossbar and open the heavy door.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe is impressed with his new companions.  "I'll open it now."  he says. 

If he can remove the crossbolt, he will, then shove the door open with his foot, so he can keep both hands on his axe.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks with interest up at the tower.  The more time he spent here, the more interesting it seemed, really.  Not much danger yet, it seemed far safer than the moathouse with it's array of undead, ogres and bandits.  By the gods, even the tavern was worse than this.  He gnaws idly at one inkstained fingernail as he considers what kind of interesting things might lurk within.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Expecting nothing more than a few ravens in there, Dara rather keeps an eye on the surroundings, not that someone sneaks up on them in the meantime.


----------



## Rhun

Two Axe easily removes the crossbar as Otto steps aside to allow the warriors of your group into the front ranks. The half-orc gives the heavy door a hard push, and it glides open on well-oiled hinges. The tower is dark and quiet, with the light from the overcast day only illuminating the area just inside of the door, and what appears to be waist high rock walls to either side of the entry.

You have only a moment to consider things, as a hail of arrows and spears suddenly streak out of the darkness!!!

Several bounce off Ragnok's shield and heavy armor, but Corain, Two Axe and even Dara are not so lucky. Coraine is struck by a spear in the shoulder (8 points damage), Two Axe takes a spear in the stomach (9 points damge), and Dara is pierced by an arrow arrow that sticks into the bicep of her left arm (6 points damage).


*OOC: Surprise round is over, please post your actions. The interior of the tower is completely dark, but you are sure that you make perfect targets being silhouetted as you are against the daylight

PC Status
Coraine 20/28
Two Axe 19/28
Dara 18/24*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe gurgles, but maintains his poise.  Presumably he can see in, with his darkvision.  If he can see anyone charable, he will do so, striking at them with one of his axe heads.  If not, he'll step aside and out of arrow range.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock= Manzanita]
Sorry, forgot about Two Axe's dark vision, and Ragnok's as well. 

Beyond the door, the two waste high stone walls form a barrier, from behind which are archers in black leather armor. A 5' gap between the walls provides egress into the room, and a throng of spearman stand at this point. Within his vision, Two Axe sees three archers, eight spearman, and two leader-types standing behind the spear-bearers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok, his dwarf eyes obviously able to see into the dark interior, shouts a warning. "Archers and spearman, a whole tussel of them." The stout dwarf adjusts his grip on axe and shield and charges forward, disappearing into the dark of the tower.


----------



## Boddynock

"Do dwarves ever go in reverse?" Coraine mutters to himself as he steps into the tower, striking the sunrod hanging from his belt with the edge of his shield as he does so. Then, stepping up to the nearest enemy, he swings his magical axe.


----------



## Manzanita

_OOC:  Two Axe will attempt to jump onto the wall in front of the archers and attack one.  (This would be a jump check 








			Hop Up: You can jump up onto an object as tall as your waist, such as a table or small boulder, with a DC 10 Jump check. Doing so counts as 10 feet of movement, so if your speed is 30 feet, you could move 20 feet, then hop up onto a counter. You do not need to get a running start to hop up, so the DC is not doubled if you do not get a running start.
		
Click to expand...


  So he'll still attack if the archers are w/in 50 feet, with his charge.  His jump check is +7; attack +10 1d8+6._


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock holds back unwilling to charge blindly into the dark. Once the doorway is clear of his fellows and the room is illuminated, he steps up to fire his crossbow at an archer.


----------



## hafrogman

Fumbling at his belt, Marco utters a short incantation of Pelor, invoking the power of light onto a crossbow bolt.  He loads the glowing ammunition into his crossbow, attempting to step away from the door.

[sblock=ooc]SA: Cast light on a bolt
MA: Load crossbow
5ft step away to the right or left side of the door, whichever is closer.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto recoils from the volley of spears and other missiles.  "Dear me, they must have been waiting for us," he says.

The halfling skitters to a good hiding place near the door, hoping the others will draw out the enemies.

OOC:
[sblock]
Using action to Hide, with a +14 skill modifier.  Otto wants to try to be within a 5' step of the entrance, if possible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Stand your ground, strike down the intruders," shouts a man in behind the throng of bandits, even as he hurls an axe toward your group. The weapons deflects off the Ragnok's heavy armor as the dwarf rushes forward into the tower. Another bandit in the rear fires a shot from his bow at the dwarf, but it too is deflected by Ragnok's armor.

Even as Otto skitters to one side of the door and virtually disappears into the shadows, Ragnok slashes his heavy axe into one of the bandit's before him, splitting the man's skull completely open in a spray of gore.

Two axe gurgles, but maintains his poise, charging into the dark tower and leaping (jump check 16) atop one of the waist high stone walls flanking the entrance. The archer standing behind it only too soon realizes that his cover now provides his foe with a considerable hieght advantage, and Two Axe buries his weapon in the man's chest, dropping him to the broken stone floor.

"Do dwarves ever go in reverse?" Coraine mutters to himself as he steps into the tower, striking the sunrod hanging from his belt with the edge of his shield as he does so. Then, stepping up to the nearest enemy, he swings his magical axe. Though his opponent has some cover from the low wall, the paladin seems not to care, and slashes a ragged wound deep into the man's shoulder.

Dara, unable to see in the dark, pauses to let Coraine get ahead of her. With his sunrod lighting the way, the warrior woman follows into the tower and then she too leaps atop the wall (jump check 19) and strikes out with her falchion, slashing a deep gash into her opponent's chest, but failing to put him down.

The warlock holds back unwilling to charge blindly into the dark. Once the doorway is clear of his fellows and the room is illuminated, he steps up to fire his crossbow at an archer. Taking stock of the situation, the warlock shrewdly targets one of the archers on the stairs, who has no benefit from the low stone wall. The crossbow bolt sinks deep into the man's stomache, staggering him to one knee.

Fumbling at his belt, Marco utters a short incantation of Pelor, invoking the power of light onto a crossbow bolt. He loads the glowing ammunition into his crossbow, attempting to step away from the door.

The bandits finally react to your savage assault. Several of the archers step back from the low stone wall, and bring their shortbows to bear. Two arrows ping off Coraine's heavy armor, one fails to penetrate Dara's fine mithril shirt, the nimble half-orc Two Axe steps and ducks out of the way of two others, and a last arrow sails over Verdis' head as the pain of the archer's stomache wound spoils his aim.

Several of the spearman shuffle positions, three thrusting their weapons toward the doughty dwarf fighter that makes an ideal target. His armor and shield turn aside all of the spears, leaving the dwarf unharmed despite the amount of attention he is attracting from these foul men. The last of the bandits steps up to the wall and thrust his spear at Dara, but once again she is protected by he shirt of mithril links.


*
Two Axe is the blue circle labeled "2." He is currently standing atop the stone wall indicated on the map (although he appears to be in front of it). The same applies to Dara.

Initiative Count
Bandit C 22, attack vrs Ragnok 12 (failure)
Otto 20, hide check 31
Ragnok 17, attack vrs Bandit 3 "20" (threat), confirm crit 26 (success), damage 26
Two Axe 17, attack vrs Bandit 9 23 (success), damage 12
Bandit L 16, attack vrs Ragnok 11 (failure)
Coraine 11, strikes sunrod, attack vrs Bandit 2 20 (success), damage 9
Dara 11, delays action, attack vrs Bandit 8 17 (success), damage 8 (how come I see you post in the OOC thread but not here?)
Verdis 14, delays action, attack vrs Bandit 12 16 (success), damage 6
Marco 9, casts Light, loads crossbow
Bandit 1 7, attack vrs Coraine 13 (failure)
Bandit 2 7, attack vrs Coraine 16 (failure)
Bandit 3 7, down
Bandit 4 7, attack Ragnok 20 (failure)
Bandit 5 7, attack Ragnok 15 (failure)
Bandit 6 7, attack Ragnok 8 (failure)
Bandit 7 7, attack vrs Dara 16 (failure)
Bandit 8 7, attack vrs Dara14
Bandit 9 7, down
Bandit 10 7, attack vrs Two Axe 13 (failure)
Bandit 11 7, attack vrs Two Axe 10 (failure)
Bandit 12 7, attack vrs Verdis 6 (failure). 

PC Status
Coraine 20/28
Two Axe 19/28
Dara 18/24


[sblock=Opponent Status, players do not look]

B2 1/10
B3 DEAD
B8 2/10
B9 dying, -2/10
B12 4/10

[/sblock]

Battlemap:



*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

OOC: Is there room for Verdis at F14? If so he'll move there, if not to H15.

Verdis moves out of the doorway to allow the others in and lets his crossbow fall to hang from his shoulder. Calling upon his arcane power he hurls an eldritch blast the same bandit on the stairs.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe feels like a wolf among sheep as he surveys the archers.  If he can reach two from his current position, he will stand and deliver.  Otherwise, he'll hop down and strike out, shouting with fury.
_
OOC:  If he can strike with only a five foot step, then he'll make a full attack, preferably striking at two different archers.  Otherwise, he'll focus one blade on the closet enemy.  AC:  18  Double axe:  +7/+7 1d8+4 or 1d8+2 or single blow:  +9 1d8+6_


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara tries to keep some of the attackers between herself and the archers, while swinging her falchion against the already wounded bandit once again, hoping to drop him this time.


OOC: (how come I see you post in the OOC thread but not here?) -- Sorry, was a little confused about how things are looking and basically delaying (could have said as much, of course). Much better with the map now.


----------



## Insight

Otto zigs and zags through his allies and into the tower, shifting just behind Coraine in the corner of the "foyer".

OOC:
[sblock]
Double move to H16, the square behind Coraine.  Rapier drawn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine swings again.


----------



## hafrogman

Crossbow loaded, Marco moves into position once more, stepping out from behind the tower wall to attempt a shot at the bandits in the back.  At least if he misses, the back of the room should be illuminated.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Move to E16
SA: Attack Bandit L

Attack +4, 1d8 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The man you would take as the bandit captain continues to shout orders to his troops, as he withdraws and hurls another throwing axe toward Ragnok. But as before, the axe is deflected by the dwarf's stout armor.

Otto zigs and zags through his allies and into the tower, shifting just behind Coraine in the corner of the "foyer".

Ragnok slashes his axe across at the next bandit, and sends another foe tumbling away into a heap.

Two Axe feels like a wolf among sheep as he surveys the archers. Leaping down from his position atop the low wall, he finds target's aplenty and strikes out with his strange double axe, shotuing with fury. Furios are the half-orc's strikes indeed, and he leaves two of the men laying in crimson pools.

The bandit in the rear with the bow drops his weapon and rushes Two-Axe, drawing a wicked looking flail as he does so. He swings it about his head as he nears, striking the beefy half-orc a stunning blow. Although his armor kept him alive, Two-Axe realizes that another blow like that could end him.

Coraine finds his opponent out of his range, and so steps up past Ragnok to pursue. He manages to catch the backpedaling archer with his sharp axe, and nearly severing the man's neck.

Dara tries to keep some of the attackers between herself and the archers...seeing Two Axe drop the bandit she had wounded, the warrior turns her attention to the next closest foe. Her savage overhand blow is aided by her leap down from the stone wall, and she cleaves her foe from shoulder to sternum.

Verdis moves out of the doorway to allow the others in and lets his crossbow fall to hang from his shoulder. Calling upon his arcane power he hurls an eldritch blast the same bandit on the stairs. The blast strikes the wounded bandit, and he falss back and tumbles down the stairs to lay very still.

Crossbow loaded, Marco moves into position once more, stepping out from behind the tower wall to attempt a shot at the bandits in the back. The bolt misses, clattering against the rear wall of the room, but casting its bright light about and illuminating much of the large tower.

The bandits attempt to put up some sort of defense over your savage onslaught, but their numbers have been rapidly thinned. One tries to put an arrow into Coraine, but he is too rattled to aim well and the missile goes wide. One strikes at Ragnok, but again fails to penetrate the dwarf's armor. One near Two Axe drops his bow and pulls a shortsword from his belt, but his strike is nowhere near the large warrior. The last bandit upon the stairs launches an arrow at Verdis, grazing the warlock's neck. 


*

Initiative Count
Bandit C 22, attack vrs Ragnok 16 (failure)
Otto 20, moves
Ragnok 17, attack vrs Bandit 4 18 (success), damage 13
Two Axe 17, attack vrs Bandit 7 "20" (crit), confirm 17 (success), damage 18; attack vrs B8 17 (success), damage 9
Bandit L 16, attack vrs Two Axe "19"+ (threat), confirm 17 (failure), damage 9
Coraine 11, attack vrs Bandit 2 18 (success), damage 11
Dara 11, attack vrs Bandit 6 "20" (threat), confirm "20" (success), damage 21
Verdis 14, eldritch blast vrs Bandit 12 20 (success), damage 5
Marco 9, attack vrs Bandit C 8 (failure) 
Bandit 1 7, attack vrs Coraine 9 (failure)
Bandit 2 7, down
Bandit 3 7, down
Bandit 4 7, down
Bandit 5 7, attack Ragnok 19 (failure)
Bandit 6 7, down
Bandit 7 7, down
Bandit 8 7, down
Bandit 9 7, down
Bandit 10 7, attack vrs Two Axe 10 (failure)
Bandit 11 7, attack vrs Verdis 19 (success), damage 4
Bandit 12 7, down

PC Status
Coraine 20/28
Two Axe 10/28
Dara 18/24
Verdis 13/17


[sblock=Opponent Status, players do not look]

B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 dying, -3/10
B6 DEAD
B7 dying, -8/10
B8 dying, -7/10
B9 dying, -3/10
B12 dying -1/10

[/sblock]

Battlemap:


*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe knows he's close to death, but his resolution never falters.  His best option is to take down his opponent first.  He focuses all his effort against his flail-weilding foe, striking at him with both sides of his weapon.

_OOC:  AC: 18 Double axe: +7/+7 1d8+4 or 1d8+2_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Clutching the wound on his neck, Verdis snarls at the archer. He lashes out with another blast of arcane energy. 

[sblock]+6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sighs heavily as his bolt goes wide, using the new lighting to survey the battlefield.  He scowls as he watches the heavy flail crush heavily into the body of the new recruit.

"Honestly.  You'd think you lot would take more care."

He steps up behind the half-orc and murmers a prayer of healing as he leans over the short wall to press his hand against the warrior's back.

[sblock=ooc]I can reach over the wall, I assume?
5' step north
Cure Moderate Wounds on Two Axe.
2d8+7[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto, rapier in hand, waits for an opening to enter the main room.

OOC:
[sblock]
Delay for Ragnok to move, hopefully.

If Ragnok moves forward, Otto moves into square H14 and attacks the adjacent bandito.  Atk +3, Dmg 1d4, Crit 18-20/x2.

If Ragnok doesn't move, Otto moves into square H15 and does nothing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Trusting Ragnok to take down the remaining bandit near them, Coraine moves to cut off the captain's retreat. He engages the fellow in combat, launching an upward strike to the groin.

[sblock=OOC]Move I14 to K12

Attack +8, damage 1d8+4, x3

AC 21, hp 20/28[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Not letting her sword rest, Dara immediately looks for the next opponent and swings her blade against him.


OOC: Attack vs 'L' (or '10' after a 5-ft. step, if 'L' goes down before).


----------



## Rhun

The bandit in the rear, perhaps the captain of the force, flees as he sees his forces begin to fall apart. He moves through a heavy wooden door, and slams it shut behind him.

Ragnok steps further into the room, and slashes at the nearby bandit with his deadly axe Norryjar. Fortunately for the bandit, the heavy blade misses by a hairsbreadth. 

Otto, rapier in hand, waits for an opening to enter the main room. As Ragnok moves to the side, Otto steps up and thrusts with his blade. The bandits eyes follow the dwarf, and thus Otto stabs his rapier deep into the man's stomach. Although the bandit doesn't immediately fall, the halfling can tell that the wound is severe. The bandit, with fury in his eyes, stabs his spear toward his small opponent. The spears pierces Otto, but opens only a shallow wound in the halfling's shoulder.

Two Axe knows he's close to death, but his resolution never falters. His best option is to take down his opponent first. He focuses all his effort against his flail-weilding foe, striking at him with both sides of his weapon. His first swing clips the wall close behind, spoiling the half-orc's aim, but the second strikes scores a shallow gash across the foe's hip. The bandit returns the assault with a powerful swing of the flail, but this time Two Axe dodges aside at the last moment.

Trusting Ragnok to take down the remaining bandit near them, Coraine moves to cut off the captain's retreat. He engages the fellow in combat, launching an upward strike to the groin. The bandit nearby keeps his wits about him enough to thrust his spear at Coraine, and the paladin takes a bloody gash in his side for the effort. Coraine slams into the door, but his foeman behind the door manages to hold it shut.

Not letting her sword rest, Dara immediately looks for the next opponent and swings her blade against him. This time around, the lady warrior's blade fails to score a hit upon her enemy though.

Clutching the wound on his neck, Verdis snarls at the archer. He lashes out with another blast of arcane energy. The blast strikes the archer head on, and another bandit crumples to the floor.

Marco sighs heavily as his bolt goes wide, using the new lighting to survey the battlefield.  He scowls as he watches the heavy flail crush heavily into the body of the new recruit. "Honestly.  You'd think you lot would take more care." He steps up behind the half-orc and murmers a prayer of healing as he leans over the short wall to press his hand against the warrior's back. Two Axe feels a warmth surge through his body, and his wounds mend instantly, leaving the warrior unharmed.

One of the bandits drops his bow and pursues Coraine, drawing a shortsword as he moves. As he reaches the paladin, he thrusts his blade at the holy warrior's back, but it is turned by the steel of Coraine's armor.

The last bandit tries to impale Two Axe upon his shortsword, but again misses the half-orc.



*

Initiative Count
Bandit C 22, moves, closes door, Opposed STR check 18
Ragnok 17, attack vrs Bandit 5 12 (failure)
Otto 17, delay, attack vrs Bandit 5 "19"+ (threat), confirm 17(crit), damage 7
Two Axe 17, attack vrs Bandit L "1", attack vrs Bandit L 22 (success), damage 5
Bandit L 16, attack vrs Two Axe 16 (failure)
Coraine 11, moves, Opposed STR check 14
Dara 11, attack vrs Bandit L 16 (failure)
Verdis 14, eldritch blast vrs Bandit 11 26 (success), damage 11
Marco 9, cast Cure Moderate Wounds
Bandit 1 7, moves, attack vrs Coraine 18 (failure)
Bandit 2 7, down
Bandit 3 7, down
Bandit 4 7, down
Bandit 5 7, AoO vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 7, attack vrs Otto 19 (success), damage 
Bandit 6 7, down
Bandit 7 7, down
Bandit 8 7, down
Bandit 9 7, down
Bandit 10 7, attack vrs Two Axe 11 (failure)
Bandit 11 7, down
Bandit 12 7, down

PC Status
Coraine 13/28
Two Axe 28/28
Dara 18/24
Verdis 13/17
Otto 14/17


[sblock=Opponent Status, players do not look]
BL: 22/27
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 dying, -4/10
B6 DEAD
B7 dying, -9/10
B8 dying, -8/10
B9 dying, -4/10
B11 dying, -1/10
B12 dying -2/10

[/sblock]

Battlemap:



*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“That looks better. Now let's take care of these fools.”_

Seeing, that the bandit won't go down easily, Dara moves into his back in order to distract him and thus make it easier to take him down. From there, she lashes out with her sword once more after speaking another quick phrase of arcane words.


OOC: Tumble +5 to F11 to flank, Cast _Critical Strike_ (swift action spells don't provoke), Attack Bandit L; if L is down, Move to D11 (in a wide circle to avoid AoOs) to attack B10 (no spellcasting then).


----------



## Insight

Otto, seeing his foe badly wounded, and feeling somewhat exposed to danger himself, decides to finish off the bandit rather that face further melee attacks.

Stepping aside, the halfling hopes to catch the bandit off-guard, in a feint maneuver designed to get the wounded bandit out of position.

OOC:
[sblock]
5' step to I14.  Bluff to Feint (Improved Feint).  Bluff +9.  If the Bluff attempt is successful, the bandit is considered flat-footed to Otto.  Either way, Otto uses his Standard Action to attack.  +3 atk, 1d4 dmg, Crit 18-20/x2.  If the bandit is ff, Otto adds +1d6 Sneak Attack damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock calls upon his power again and lashes out at the bandit in front of him besetting two-axe.

[sblock=OOC]+6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe smiles, never having known the divine healing touch before.  He slashes out with renewed vigor at his flail-weilding foe.


----------



## Boddynock

Cursing under his breath, both at the captain's speed and the distracting attack from the bandit behind him, Coraine spins around, using the momentum built up to lend force to his blade's bite.
[sblock=OOC]Attack +5, damage 1d8+7, x3 (includes 3 point Power Attack)

AC 21, hp 13/28[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Casting about for anyone else who needs his services, Marco's eyes find Corraine cut off from the rest of the battle.  Hardly an optimum position.  He reloads his crossbow and moves to clear himself a path to where he is needed.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Reload

If Bandit #5 remains, 5ft East and fire
Attack +0, 1d8 (with into melee penalties)

If Bandit #5 drops, move to K14
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Round 4*
As Coraine turns to engage the bandit behind him, he hears the sound of a heavy bar falling into place beyond the thick wooden door. Cursing under his breath, both at the captain's speed and the distracting attack from the bandit behind him, Coraine spins around, using the momentum built up to lend force to his blade's bite. The paladin's powerful blow is too slow though, and the bandit steps aside with a smile on his face, his blade readied to strike.

Ragnok growls, and swipes his axe across in a viscious swing again the nearby brigand. The brigand is unable to defend against the strike, and Ragnok buries Norryjar deep in the man's chest.

Seeing Ragnok finish the nearby bandit, Otto rushes across the room to aide Coraine. Slipping in behind the enemy before the man can strike Coraine, Otto slides his blade into the man's back, punturing his lung. The bandit gasps for breath, and slumps to the floor.

Two Axe smiles, never having known the divine healing touch before. He slashes out with renewed vigor at his flail-weilding foe. He strikes with a single blow of his axe, opening a ragged wound across the bandit's chest. The man still stands, desptie his wounds and strikes back at Two Axe. The heavy flail crushes into the half-orc with staggering force, and Two Axe feels ribs break beaneath his armor.

_“That looks better. Now let's take care of these fools.”_ Seeing, that the bandit won't go down easily, Dara moves into his back in order to distract him and thus make it easier to take him down. As she tries to move past him, the man catches her with a heavy blow of his weapon, and Dara feels her own ribs crack from the force of the strike. From there, she lashes out with her sword once more after speaking another quick phrase of arcane words. Her blade slashes into the man's back hard, cutting through his spline and dropping him unceremoniously to the floor.

The Warlock calls upon his power again and lashes out at the bandit in front of him besetting Two-Axe. His blast, however, is off target and his foe is unharmed.

Casting about for anyone else who needs his services, Marco's eyes find the last reamaining bandit. He reloads his crossbow and moves to clear himself a path to where he is needed.

The last bandit, realizing he is doomed, slashes recklessly at Two-Axe. Luckily, the half-orc's armor takes the blow, and Two Axe avoids another injury.

*Round 5*
The last bandit falls from blows of Dara's sword and Verdis' eldritch blast, collapsing in a heap.



*
Round 4
Initiative Count
Bandit C 22, ?
Ragnok 17, 3 pt power attack vrs Bandit 5 25 (success), damage 17
Otto 17, attack vrs Bandit 1 "18"+ (threat), confirm 17(crit), damage 14 (8 + 6 sneak attack)
Two Axe 17, attack vrs Bandit L 19 (success), damage 8
Bandit L 16, attack vrs Two Axe "20" (threat), confirm 22 (crit), damage 16, AoO vrs Dara 21 (success), damage 
Coraine 11, 3 pt. power attack vrs Bandit 1 10 (failure)
Dara 11, tumble check 11 (failure), attack vrs Bandit L 22 (threat), confirm 23 (crit), damage 22 (17 + 5)
Verdis 14, eldritch blast vrs Bandit 10 8 (failure)
Marco 9, cast Cure Moderate Wounds
Bandit 1 7, down
Bandit 2 7, down
Bandit 3 7, down
Bandit 4 7, down
Bandit 5 7, down
Bandit 6 7, down
Bandit 7 7, down
Bandit 8 7, down
Bandit 9 7, down
Bandit 10 7, attack vrs Two Axe 15 (failure)
Bandit 11 7, down
Bandit 12 7, down

Round 5
Initiative Count
Bandit C 22, ?
Ragnok 17,
Otto 17,
Two Axe 17 attack vrs Bandit 10 13 (failure)
Dara 11, attack vrs Bandit 10 17 (success), damage 9
Verdis, attack vrs Bandit 10 16 (success), damage 10

PC Status
Coraine 13/28
Two Axe 12/28
Dara 6/24
Verdis 13/17
Otto 14/17


[sblock=Opponent Status, players do not look]
BL: dying, -9/10
B1 dying, -5/10
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 dying, -6/10
B5 dying, -8/10
B6 DEAD
B7 DEAD
B8 DEAD
B9 dying, -6/10
B10 dying, -9/10
B11 dying, -3/10
B12 dying -4/10
[/sblock]

Battlemap:




*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Seeing his companions stopped at the door Verdis asks, "What about the other door?"


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks over his companions for a moment, considering their wounds.  He goes around Corraine, Dara and Two Axe, poking and prodding at their injuries.

"This is quite a deep cut here. . . interesting coloration on the bruising. . . does it hurt when I push HERE?"

In the end he fishes out his wand and mutters the command word as he holds it over each in turn.  He finishes up with a small lecture in a waspish tone of voice.

"Right then, that should help a little.  Now. . . 'Two Axe', was it?  I know you're new to our little 'family' here.  But I distinctly remember healing you once already, and here you are injured again.  I'd thank you to take a little more care with my work.  I hope this won't become a habit with you."

He returns his wand to it's holder and retrieves his crossbow as he looks around.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming I have three rounds to work with I'll whack the three most injured with the wand of lesser vigor.  Fast healing 1 for 11 rounds.  If we wait long enough, they all heal 11.

Dara, Corraine, Two Axe.  In that order, if time is important.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

Otto looks upon his rapier.  "Such a dirty business," he says.  Spying the remaining bandit, Otto moves to bolster his allies.

OOC:
[sblock]
Otto uses a move action to advance to G11.  Readies attack action against remaining bandit if he moves within range
[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe breathes roughly until healed again.  "That's amazing, Marco.  You are truly a great companion to have.  I owe you my life.  And I will repay you if I am able."

Two axe glances around at the corpses.  "Shall we bash down that door to get to the last bandit?  Perhaps he will come out if we offer to spare him."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: The last bandit in the main chamber is dead. Sorry, I should have made that more obvious. The only bandit left is the Captain, who locked himself behind the door.


Experience Earned: 386 xps each

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“That one was a fierce combatant. Too bad, that such a good fighter has succumbed to evil. We could use people like that.”_ Dara says, pointing to the quite dead lieutenant. _“And I really need to learn to stay away from their weapons instead of clumsily running right into them,”_ she adds with a sigh. _“Thanks Marco, it's starting to feel better already. So what do we do about the one that fled? We shouldn't give him too much time, in there. Maybe there's a secret passage, or something else, that we would rather not allow him to use.”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"We've overcome the door guards, but I think we must move quickly before others have a chance to organize. Let's take that door apart and keep moving."


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe moves to the door.  "Open this if you value your life!"  he shouts.  If he receives no answer, he'll try to bash it down.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco preens under all the praise and thanks for his healing abilities.  However, he soon enough joins the others in considering their path.  He looks thoughtfully at the locked door, and then backs up again, scanning around the chamber.  He does a quick comparison in his mind and points.

"What about that other door?  It's either that or break down this one."


----------



## Rhun

As Marco uses his wand to work healing upon the wounded, the group gathers around the locked door. Two Axe calls out his threat, but the only response is silence...


*OOC: Do you want to bash down the door, try the other door, or both? Something else? I know there are a few conflicting opinions of how to proceed, so if someone could clarify?*


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> As Marco uses his wand to work healing upon the wounded, the group gathers around the locked door. Two Axe calls out his threat, but the only response is silence...
> 
> 
> *OOC: Do you want to bash down the door, try the other door, or both? Something else? I know there are a few conflicting opinions of how to proceed, so if someone could clarify?*




I vote for conflicting.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Boddynock

"Two Axe, you and Ragnok are the heavy hitters. If you two set to work on that door, Dara and I can try the other one. Otto, if the other door is locked, we'll need your services. Verdis if you stand ready to defend Two Axe and Ragnok, and Marco, if you cover us with your crossbow, we should make some progress. And Marco ... thanks!"

Coraine moves to the second door, reaches out a hand, and then pauses.

"Otto, perhaps you could look for any nasty surprises first?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara nods and takes position near the second door.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe gives the door a sturdy kick.  This being the door through which the bandit escaped.


----------



## Rhun

Otto, Coraine and Dara move through the main room and toward the other door. The main room itself holds several large tables and benches, some chairs and stools, and many bedrolls and heaps of blankets. Old, ragged cloaks hang from pegs along the walls, and piles and sacks of what are probably foodstuffs lie piled about. On the tables are dirty plates and mugs, several sets of cards and knuklebones, and many empty bottle of cheap wine.

Otto's talents are not needed to open the second door, and Coraine and Dara quickly move into the chamber with their weapons ready. There is no threat though. This chamber, which takes up about half of the unknown portion of the tower, contains five rough beds, a round table with five stools, and chest of drawers with a lantern burning brightly atop it, and a padlocked, iron-bound chest of oak.

Meanwhile, Two Axe puts his heavy boot to the study wooden door, and nearly breaks his ankle from the powerful kick (Str Check: "1"). The half-orc growls in pain, and then plants his other foot hard into the door. Although this time the kick doesn't pain him, the door does little more then shudder against the strike (Str Check: 14).

Ragnok shakes his head, and then the dwarf pushes the large warrior out of the way. Gripping Norryjar with both hands, the dwarf sends his weapon crashing into the door. Chunks of wood fly from the dwarf's first powerful strike (Damage 17-5=12), and the next chop finishes off the door (Damage 16-5=11) and sends it swinging open and the bar holding it is sundered.

Beyond the door is what must be the Captain's private room. A comfortable bed heaped with quilts and pillows, a tabls and two chairs, a small desk and stool, a chest of drawers, and a locked iron box make up the furnishings. On the table are a few pewter dishes, a bottle of brandy, and a platter of slightly bruised apples. The Captain himself, however, is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe is happy to let the dwarf do the chopping.  He values his axe too much to use it against sturdy doors.  It is designed for use against flesh.

He steps into the captain's room suspiciously.  Was this no man they fought?  One who could disapear into thin air?

Still, they had won the battle, and may have garnered some loot.  Two axe had never had significant loot.  He was nervous with the chests though.  Perhaps the halfling could open them less dangerously than the dwarf.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine follows the others into the captain's room.

"So, he had an escape route. Well, it makes sense. Have a look around! There's a secret door here somewhere."

"Once we find it, I suggest we either move in quickly and establish a foothold, or else fall back and wait for things to quieten down. That commander will certainly raise the alarm. The question is, how swiftly and strongly will the inhabitants respond?"

"Otto, while we look for the door, why don't you check the chests for traps? We may as well relieve our fallen opponents of those goods which can be of no benefit to them now. Who knows? We may have the opportunity to offer succour to those who have been victims of these bandits."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Snagging one of the best of the apples and taking a bite Verdis joins the search for a hiding place or secret door. "We can't give them time to organize. If half those fellows from the tavern are here we'll be overwhealmed."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco follows Corraine as he leaves the first chamber and goes into the captain's room with the others.  As he looks around the room, he ponders the location of the escape route.  It could be some intricately complex and secret doorway concealed perfectly within the walls.  Or it could be much more simple.

"What about under the bed?"


----------



## Manzanita

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "What about under the bed?"




Two axe starts.  He immediately moves to the bed.  He kneels a few feet away, hopefullly out of longsword range, and peers underneath.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Ragnok, stay in the door for a moment,”_ Dara calls out, blocking the way out of the room at the other door herself. _“Not very likely, but worth a try. Though I would rather suspect some sort of secret door, but let me try this first.”_

The warrior woman then casts a simple spell and concentrates for a moment.


OOC: _Detect Magic_ (ASF passed). You never know, he could simply be _invisible_.


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Otto, while we look for the door, why don't you check the chests for traps? We may as well relieve our fallen opponents of those goods which can be of no benefit to them now. Who knows? We may have the opportunity to offer succour to those who have been victims of these bandits."




"Certainly, gentlemen... and ladyfolk," Otto replies, looking about the chests.  "These don't seem too troubling."

Otto kneels before the first chest, produces his set of tools, and begins to investigate.

OOC:
[sblock]
Disable Device (5) +9/+11, Open Lock +12, Search +8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Two Axe carefully looks under the bed, but there is nothing there. Dara casts her spell to detect magic, but it too reveals nothing.

While Otto investigates the two locked storage containers, the rest of the company searches the room. Otto takes his time, but finds no traps. Then, he picks the lock on each container. Within the chest are five small sacks, each containing an assortment of platinum, gold and silver coins. Additionally, a bejeweled dagger and two potions round out the contents of the chest.

The iron box in the captain's rooms also contains coin...a decent amount of each different type. It looks as though it may be the payroll box with which the captain would pay his troops. 

Although it takes a few minutes, you eventually find a flagstone in the floor of the captain's chamber that pivots on one edge. Lifting it reveals a large bronze ring set in the floor. When Coraine grasps the ring and pulls, a trap door swings open. The whole seems to be a sophisticated affair of counterbalances, such that when closed the flagstone covers back over the top, again concealing the trapdoor. 

Below the trapdoor is a shaft about three feet square, with sturdy bronze rungs set into the wall.



*

Loot:
PP: 91
GP: 377
SP: 556 
CP: 384
Jeweled Dagger (375gp value)
2 potions


PC Status
Coraine 24/28
Two Axe 23/28
Dara 17/24
Verdis 13/17
Otto 14/17

*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe is amazed at the haul.  He's never seen so much money.  His head is suddenly filled with vision of eloping with his love...then he glances around guiltily.  This is not his treasure.  The others have a claim to it as well.  And his work here is not done.  Would Jessica elope with him and a handfull of gold?  Unlikely.

"We could keep the platnum, potions and dagger.  I could carry some of it.  We could go back and relock the front door.  Then hopefully no one would come steal our hard-earned treasure.  Then let's head after this bandit."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, let's be after this captain. If we've got their pay they'll be eager to come and get it back."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues to concentrate, in order to check the treasure they _confiscated_ for magical auras.

Once finished, she says: _“Should we pursuit him down there, where he expects us, or should we head back to the temple and continue there? He has enough of a head start, so we likely won't catch him, anyways, if he doesn't want us to catch him.”_


OOC: Making Spellcraft checks to determine the school and so on. (EDIT: )


----------



## hafrogman

"Caught."

Marco corrects Dara idly as he looks down into the hole, considering the captain's path.  The tunnel has to go somewhere, outside or to another tower, or the temple.  Who knows what lurks there, though.

[sblock=ooc]The stairs are all ruined, yes?  Just the one floor?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: The stairs end in rubble above you.*


----------



## Manzanita

"He won't necessarily know we found the secret door.  At least this direction is less likely to be trapped.  I'll volunteer to go first, as I can see in the dark."

Unless there is further objection, Two Axe stuffs about 20 platnum pieces in his backpack, makes sure the front door to the tower is locked behind them, then climbs down intol the darkness.


----------



## Boddynock

"All right. I suggest we carry what we easily can. If Two Axe and Ragnok take point, we can follow far enough behind not to give them away. What - about a hundred feet? Just take care, you two - if you strike trouble it'll take us a while to reach you."

Coraine assesses the coins and reckons he can probably carry the lot without compromising his performance. He strips a blanket from the bed and rips off a portion sufficient to wrap the loot. He then puts it in his backpack, wriggling it around until the weight is comfortably distributed. He leaves the lighter items for one of the other party members to carry.

Once Two Axe and Ragnok have descended, he climbs down the ladder to stand in the tunnel beneath. While he waits for the others, he concentrates on the Invincible's blessing, and heals the rest of his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Lay on Hands for 4 hp healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Thanee]
The only things that Dara detects as magic are the potions, which radiate a faint conjuration aura.
[/sblock]


The group descends down the shaft some thirty feet into a small 10' by 15' chamber. A table stands against one wall, and several pegs are jet from the wall. Judging from the outlines of dust on the table, several items sat on it until very recently.

A five foot wide tunnel hewn into the limestone exits the room, running in what appears to be a westernly direction.

*

PC Status
Coraine 28/28
Two Axe 23/28
Dara 17/24
Verdis 13/17
Otto 14/17

*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis readies his crossbow. "He doesn't have much of a lead, let's stay on his heels."


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe is happyy to take the lead if Otto doesn't volunteer.


----------



## Boddynock

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Two axe is happyy to take the lead if Otto doesn't volunteer.











*OOC:*


I thought Two Axe and Ragnok were going out in front, relying on their darkvision, while the rest of us followed up some distance in the rear. If not, Coraine will suggest that the tanks lead and the rest of the party follow in short order.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Alright, then let's go get him!”_

Dara follows the others through the corridor. Noting the dust-free areas on the table, she tries to figure from the shapes what might have been standing or lying there. Also, she recalls, whether the temple was in western direction from the tower, or whether the tunnel rather goes outside beyond the outer wall.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco steps delicately off the ladder and holds his crossbow uncertainly before him as he considers the tunnel.  He hangs back to the rear of the group and lets the others go before.  He squints into the darkness beyond the party's light and thinks about what may lie beyond he sight.


----------



## Rhun

The Temple does indeed lie several hundred feet away in a southwesterly direction from the tower. As far as Dara can tell, two boxes of some sort and a small leather bag or pouch may have once sit upon the table. What they contained, however, is open only to your imagination.

You push on after the bandit captain, following the twisting and turning passage. After what you can only guess to be many hundred feet, the corridor opens again into another chamber. This appears to be a natural cavern of some type, oval in shape and some forty feet in diameter. The northern wall of this chamber is pierced by another narrow passageway.


----------



## Insight

OOC:

Otto is not a very good scout.  He has a low Wisdom and no ranks in stuff like Listen and Spot.  He gets a racial bonus and that's about it.  And no darkvision.  He can sneak, obviously, but he isn't very likely to spot or hear things that are hidden.

If you guys want Otto to sneak ahead and open a lock or something, that's fine, but for general scouting, you're probably going to want someone else.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: So, what would you like to do? *


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe looks up at the ceiling.  If he sees no obvious threats, he will take th lead.  He begins to move towards the Nothern wall, staying right on the wall.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara proceeds more carefully now, following the half-orc into and through the cavern. Her sword is stashed away on her back, but the warrior woman is ready to draw it any moment, if a threat presents itself. Instead she has her torch in hand, needing some light to see the vincinity.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes his usual spot near the middle of the group and moves forward with the others.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shrugs and fiddles with his crossbow for a moment before scurrying after the others, bringing up the rear of the group.


----------



## Rhun

There is no threat within the chamber, and you quickly cross the area and proceed down the northern passageway. The corridor proceeds north northwest, and gradually ascends over about two hundred feet. Here, it turns due north, and after about another hundred feet the limestone walls give way to clay walls shorn up with timbers. It ends in an open door, beyond which is what appears to be a dry well. A ladder leads up the side, and the overcast grey sky can be seen above.


----------



## Manzanita

"We're not in the temple."  says Two Axe.  "We have gone in a different direction.  Perhaps the bandits are not affiliated with the temple after all.  Let's climb this and see what we find."

Two axe will sling his awkward double axe over his back and test his weight on the steps.  If it seems safe, he'll climb out of the well.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Yes, looks like we are still outside somewhere. Probably just an escape route, after all. Alright then, let's see where this leads to, maybe we can pick up the bandit leader's trail above.”_


----------



## hafrogman

Marco gives a dubious look to the forboding sky.

"Who knows what's watching from up there?  Be quiet when you reach the top."


----------



## Rhun

You climb the shaft of the dry well to find yourselves in a clearing in the woods. A deserted cottage house and ramshackle barn sit close at hand. There are bales of hay within the barn, and it apparently held multiple horses until very recently. Bootprints in the soft ground lead into the barn, and multiple sets of hoofprints are easily seen leading back out...


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“So much for that. Let's take a look around. But careful, they might have left some guards.”_

Dara then does just that... carefully moving closer to the barn and peering inside. When there doesn't seem to be anyone or anything of interest inside, she will do the same with the cottage.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis will remain alert and keep an eye out for trouble outside while others are searching.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe will accompany Dara, staying close and helping her search, axe at ready.  He's not inclined to follow the bandit leader's horse, lacking speed and tracking ability.  It's a shame, though.  Would be nice to know where he'd fled to.


----------



## Rhun

Everything is empty and deserted, though the cottage does show some signs of recent habitation. A few dirty dishes and half full bottles of wine can be found littering the place.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Looks like there's nothing much left here then. We could follow the tracks, I guess, but I would rather go back to the temple and continue there... or rather begin.”_


----------



## Manzanita

"Very well.  Let's return to the temple area.  We'll keep this route in mind in case we need an escape.  When we're ready to return to Nulb, or wherever, we should take this route and try to figure out where this place is."

Two axe lets the others descend the well first and takes up the rear.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis nods in agreement. "So do we go back the way we came or try to enter the temple now?"


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe figits as he walks down the dark tunnel.  He's reluctant to enter a place reeking of evil like the temple.  Perhaps there's another out building to explore.


----------



## Rhun

Although it takes some time, you climb back down the dry well and return through the long escape tunnel back to the bandits lair within the shattered stone tower. Exiting back out of the front door, you cross back across the mist-shrouded compound, to stand again before the edifice of the Temple. 

All appears to be as it was before. The place seems to be secure, though the side doors appear to provide the most likely access.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe stares around.  There is nothing else to explore but the temple.  "Let's start on a side door."  he suggests.


----------



## Rhun

The large bronzewood side doors are bound in black metal, and appear capable of withstanding an enormous amount of punishment. Still, they are secured with a heavy lock...which the keen edge of Norryjar can surely sunder if Otto proves unequal to the task of picking it.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco looks at the door with an interested glance.  He considers its size and the heavy metal lock.  He purses his lip and looks to Ragnok's eager expression.

"I'd say if the lock cannot be picked, we might not want to create as much noise as chopping through an iron lock.  I think at this point we can only assume that there will be someone inside.  But if they're not actually standing behind THIS door, there is no reason to bring them running."


----------



## Rhun

"Bah," spits Ragnok at Marco's comments. "Bring 'em running, and we'll slaughter them as they try to come through the doors. My brother could be in there...and who knows what these foul cultists be doing to him."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We will need some way inside, however, and if we cannot get the lock to open for us, only force will do, I'm afraid.”_


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe puts one end of his axe on the ground, and spits.  He raises his head towards the others.  "I am here to destroy the bandits which have plagued the local merchants.  But why are you here?  What do you know of this temple?  What cult lurks within?  And how did you brother end up in there dwarf?  Why is it all locked up?  Perhaps it is better to leave it?  Or wait until the bandits come out and ambush them."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We are here to put an end to it...”_


----------



## Rhun

Rgnok glowers at the half-orc, not sure that he likes the questioning tone in Two-Axe's voice. "This is a place of foul evil, don't ye doubt it. We was told that my brother were captured by this Cult of Elemental Evil. And they must surely dwell within this place."


----------



## Manzanita

"Very well.  Let's go in."  Two axe steps back.  He learned from the last door they opened not to stand where he'd be hit by arrows if it opened.


----------



## Rhun

Otto can tell from examining the heavy lock that is obviously sees some use. The thing is well oiled, and shows the scratches common to a well-used lock. Used by who, of course, is another question entirely.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco stands away from the door, watching the surroundings nervously while he fiddles with his crossbow.  He is torn between unlocking whatever knowledge could be hidden away within this place. . . and having to face whatever stands between him and that knowledge.  Is learning really that important?

"Well, if we're going in. . . we should go."


----------



## Rhun

Otto quickly searches the doors and the lock for any signs of a trap or alarm, but doesn't find anything of concern (Search 21). Withdrawing a set of thieving tools from his pack, the halfling quickly sets to work on the lock, and within a few moments time an audible _click_ is heard as the tumblers rotate into an unlocked position (Open Locks 31).


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Good work, Otto.”_

Dara's eyes are fixed on the door, waiting for it to swing open and to reveal the entrance to the wretched building.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

His crossbow loaded and ready, Verdis takes aim at the door and waits for it to open.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe nods appreciatively at Otto's skill.  He then steps forward to be the one to push the door open.  He motions for the others to step back first.


----------



## Rhun

*Temple Entry, Day 7 (mid-day)*

The doors swing silently open on heavy, well-oiled hinges of bronze, letting the dim light of the stormy sky pour into the entryway. The floor beyond the doors is made up of reddish-brown slate-like stone squares, each about two feet square. The walls of the area are plastered and painted with scenes befitting the nature of the foul Temple - disgusting acts, killing, torture, enslavement, robbery, thievery and other unspeakable things. The creed of the Temple and its worshippers is all too evident here. Evil is flaunted and lionized. The dim light filters through the stained glass windows that line the vestibule, casting revolting colors upon the greenish stones of the floor to the north.

In that direction, you can see the nave of the Temple. The pillars to either hand are of a pinkish mineral, shot through with worm-colored veins. Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of lesser side aisles. The columns supporting the archways, as well as the arches themselves, are worked in bas relief. As with the frescoes in the entryway, the scenes are ineffable, vile and filthy. This area was probably reserved for the lowliest of worshippers during the time when the Temple flourished. The area beyond the nave, past the first archway, appears to be better lit and more open. You can see more of the nauseating pinkish pillars supporting the roof beyond.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe feels his stomach turn.  Even the orcs of his youth did not venerate evil like this.  Nor were they nearly weathly, skilled or dedicated enough to create such a monument to their ideology.  This place was foul beyond his imagination.

After a moment of silence, to hear if anyone approached, Two Axe steps into the temple.  He moves towards a temple, to avoid feeling too much in the open.  He looks around to see if there's any sign of enemies.


----------



## Rhun

All is quiet within the structure; besides the echo of your footsteps and the sound of the rain falling outside, all is still.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis tries to appear undisturbed by the scenes around him, but a cold sweat on his forehead and a dazed look suggest something else. His knuckles are pale as he grips the stock of his crossbow tightly. "Forward?",  he asks in a soft voice.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Unless you have a better idea...”_ Dara remarks, while she moves forward and through the doorway, into the Temple of Elemental Evil. But then she falls silent. The evilness this place radiates makes her tread more carefully now and stay alarmed.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe motions towards the nave.  "This way." he says.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok walks ahead, side by side with Two Axe. The dwarf hold's Norryjar in hand, and the expression upon his face leaves no doubt that he is repulsed by what he sees here.


----------



## Rhun

*Central Altar Chamber*

Passing out of the nave of the Temple and into what appears to be the main chapel area, you note that the pillars now appear to be of white marble, veined with an ugly red. The altar block is of pinkish-white marble, and is a rough oval some seven feet long and five wide. The top has a hollowed out portion resembling a human form, arms and legs spread away from the body. This depression is stained a darker color than the rest. 

Just north of the altar is a circular, marble-lined pit; perhaps it is a well of sorts, twenty feet in diameter. Shards of broken crystal vessels lie scattered around the well, near the altar, and all about the floor. A crystal knife with a broken blade lies atop the altar.

There appear to be side chapels to the east and west, and you can see a door in the wall to the northwest. Beyond the well, the chapel continues on. You can see what is perhaps another chapel further to the north.

*OOC: Map is in .xls format this time. Sorry, but the Temple is quite large.*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe is amazed by the quality of the construction.  Why was this not destroyed long ago?  He'll motion for Ragnok to accompany him North a ways further.  He would prefer to look around the whole temple before opening any doors or touching anything potentially dangerous.

_PS.  Nice map!_


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok follows after Two Axe, his eyes darting back and forth as he looks for any sign of danger.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara speaks in a hushed voice, as she slowly moves around the large pit, her eyes looking left and right for any signs of danger.

_“We should take a look into the side aisles before we continue forward...”_


----------



## Scotley

Verdis is still overwhealmed by the size and evil of the place. He follows along mutely.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: FYI, the big black circle in the center is a pit of some sort, not a pillar. I probably should have made it a different color for clarification.*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco wanders around, danger temporarily forgotten.  He examines the carvings and temple with great curiosity.  He reaches out idly to run his fingers over one of the columns, but stops himself short and settles for observation.

The shards of crystal attract his attention too, and he wanders closer to them, examining, again without touching.


----------



## Rhun

The shards are just that...broken pieces of what were probably (un)holy vessels used during ceremonies. They were almost certainly destroyed by the army that assaulted the Temple nearly a decade ago. Although they lacked the power to destroy the Temple proper, you remember being told that they sacked the place.

To the west, the pillars are of sandstone, resting upon a red slate floor. Bits of broken pottery and sharp pieces of rock cover the floor here. The stumpe of a granite monolith, and the chunks of brownish-red rock around its base, indicate the the altar here was violently assaulted and destroyed. A few links of bronze chain, a twisted manacle, and a bronzewood maul with a snapped haft add to the impression that the enemies of the Temple who did this must have found this altar very hateful indeed.

To the east, the thick stone columns are deep green, with blood-red striations. The paving blocks are a mossy-green, with a circular dias-like area about twenty feet in diameter in the center part of the wing. The dias is two tiered, each rising about eighteen inches. The lower disc is greenish black stone, the upper is blackish green. The center of the altar is a depression about eight feet across, filled with scummy black liquid. Smashed shells are scattered all about, and a broken bronze knife lies close at hand.


----------



## Manzanita

"They couldn't destroy this, or even deface it." the halforc mutters to the dwarf.  "But its empty now.

Two axe will continue to explore the area until he finds an enemy, a door or something.


----------



## Insight

Not being an especially religious type one way or the other, Otto slowly enters the nave and looks about.  "What sort of sacrifices do you suppose took place here?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun

"Blood and bone, not to doubt," says Ragnok in response to Otto's question. "Ye can feel the evil in this place. It makes me skin crawl."


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Two axe will continue to explore the area until he finds an enemy, a door or something.





*OOC: You can either continue to the north, or check out one of the visible doors. There are doors in the far walls of both the east and west wings, and also one to the northwest of you. I also just realized that the stairs to the north should be twenty feet wide, not ten.*


----------



## hafrogman

"Interesting place really."

Marco examines everything in the chamber slowly as he wanders around with the others.

"Still, no bandits.  If they're here, it doesn't look like they've cleaned up much."


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe will continue into the Northern part with Ragnok, avoiding the stairs if possible.  He's reluctant to speak, feeling that the group is not alone.


----------



## Rhun

You proceed past the great pit, toward the northerly reaches of the great temple. Two Axe walks wide around the grand staircase, though Marco tarries to examine them more closely. The stone of the great stairs is a dull gray, but flecks of color (blue, red, green, white and black) dot the surface of each broad step.

A stone railing is just north of the stairway, its supports of white, brown and green stone alternating from wall toward stairway; the upper portion is cinnebar. The floor beyond the railing is paved with three-foot squares of polished red granite. The columns here are square, of some yellowish stone, carved in bas-relief and painted to show scenes of fire and suffering with demonic creatures leering on.

*Updated the map to fix the stairs.*


----------



## Rhun

Moving on, past the stairway, you see a huge bronze vessel chased with copper, standing on six legs that hold it more than a foot off the floor. The basin-like pot is eight feet in diameter, its bottom filled with old charcoal, blackened bits of bone, and other unidentifiable lumps. A piece of chain still hangs over this "altar," and others must have also once hung here. Their bronze links broken, they now lie scattered across the granite floor. The altar's rim is dented and cut, as if struck by many hard blows.

Beyond this, four steps lead up to a raised dias. The floor, steps and walls here are of black basalt, polished and gleaming in the dim light. Upon the dias sits a great throne of purplish basalt, carved with grinning skulls and leering demons. Above the throne the following words are chiseled into the curving wall:

THE POWER OF ELEMENTAL DEATH
BRINGS MORTALS LOW
BUT RAISES THE NAMELESS ONE
HIGH

The flags upon which the throne sets are ten foot squares of granite, set in a mosaic pattern of green, red, white and brown.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Talking to no one in particular Verdis says, "It looks as if someone tried to destroy the alter, I wonder why the whole place wasn't raised?"  He shudders involuntarily. "Where do we go now?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok eyes the battered altar at Verdis' words. "Perhaps they had not the strength to raise this place. Mark me words, this place is protected by demons or worse."


----------



## Manzanita

"It does appear that there are several doors."  says Two Axe.  "Let's try this one."  He points at the door on the NorthEast end of the temple.  (Just west of the yellow circle.)


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I'll guard the staircase, so we won't have anyone coming from below in our backs,”_ Dara says, and takes up a position around the staircase, where she can't be seen from below, but can see when someone comes upstairs.


----------



## Rhun

Two Axe and Ragnok approach the door, noting that it was once finely carved, though most of these vile, obscene carvings have been hacked and chopped away. The room opens into what must have been a vestry, nearly 30' wide and 60' long. It must have once been the scene of great debauchery, for the remains of plush couches, tables and padded chairs are strewn about. Chuncks of charcoal and the remains of broken barrels lie scattered about. A stack of resinous faggots near the door seem to be the only things not broken or in disarray. Amidst the litter are several skeletons, probably human. One wears the tattered remains of a scarlet robe.


----------



## Manzanita

"There's probably nothing in here with keeping.  Perhaps someone could check for magic, though."

Two axe then moves to the next door, to the small room in the central West wall.  He asks Otto to see if he can get in safely.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco vaguely shakes his head in response to Two Axe's request.  But he pokes at the robe to see if it bears any identifying marks.  One of the cultists?  More recent?

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge Religion +12
Heal +12   
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=hafrogman]

As far as Marco can tell, the robbed corpse is probably a casualty from a decade ago, when the Temple was sacked. Judging from the scarlet red color of the material, his best guess is that the man was a priest of Elemental Fire, one of the sub-cults within the Cult of Elemental Evil.

[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine shakes his head grimly, his mind full of the oppressive pressure of palpable evil. He has been silent since before they entered the temple, praying fervently to the Invincible One to anchor his faith and his sanity against the assaults of whatever lies ahead.

Nevertheless, he keeps pace with Two-Axe and Ragnok, determined to do his duty and stamp out whatever servants of evil they come across.


----------



## Rhun

Moving to the other door, you find another vestry. Pieces of broken glass and splinters of crystal lie all about the floor here. Someone evidently made a fire in the corner, as bits of charred wood and cloth lie on the floor, and the rafters overhead are blackened with soot. A pile of robes, once ivory in color, lie in the center of the room. They are soiled and stained with excrement.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco declines to investigate the newest set of robes.  He steps carefully through the shards, peering about the room.  Then he shrugs.

"It all seems much the same.  Destruction ran rampant and noone has bothered to do anything with the place.  If the bandits are here, they are not _here_."


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe is secretly pleased that they have found nothing.  Fighting bandits is one thing.  He can do that.  But this mysterous place, reeking of unearthly evil, how can a man fight this?

"Perhaps the bandits do not use this as a base after all."  he says.  "Let's see where the stairs go.  If there is no one here, then we should return to the hut at the end of the tunnel, and try to trace the leader who escaped."


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon




*Name confusion again. 


Also, there are still two more doors to investigate. One in the east wing and one in the west wing.*


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Name confusion again.
> 
> 
> Also, there are still two more doors to investigate. One in the east wing and one in the west wing.*




_OOC:  Maybe I should just change his name!   

Thanks for the door reminder.  I didn't see them b/c my spreadsheet was centered on the temple and I didn't scroll left or right.  Two axe will advocate investigating both these doors, starting on the west one, before heading up the stairs._


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _before heading up the stairs._





*Down the stairs, actually.*


----------



## Rhun

The last two doors also open into vestries:

The western vestry is the scene of more destruction. A broken rhondite bowl and ewer lie in a corner, apparently flug their in anger. The interior of each is caked with a dry brown substance. Pieces of furniture are also scaterred about, as are the torn remains of brown garments and the stubs of brown candles. A flight of stairs descends to the southeast. A quick search reveals that two of the muddy colored robes are a bit frayed, but intact.

The eastern vestry is much the same. Bits of broken altar service are present here, as well as a broken trident and pieces of torn, scorched robes of a moss-green hue. Other rubble includes a broken table, smashed benches, and a thrown down wardrobe with the side kicked in and doors torn off. A flight of stairs descends to the southwest. A search of this chamber reveals three intact (if somewhat dirty) cowled robes of the moss-green color.


----------



## Manzanita

"These robes might be useful later,"  says Two Axe.  "If we meet supernatural guardians not destroyed in the last attack.  Let's bring them."

"We should choose a stairway to explore.  I'm for one of these side ones, say this one in the western vestry."


----------



## Boddynock

"Right, the western door it is. Still, let's not forget that Dara's standing watch over the staircase. Let's not get too far from her."

Coraine doesn't want to see the warrior woman overwhelmed by a sudden sortie from below.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, Mid Afternoon - Temple of Elemental Evil*

The learned Marco, knowing something about the Cult of Elemental Evil, is fairly confident that he has correctly identified the sub-cults to which the robes belong: Scarlet for Fire, White for Air, Brown for Earth, and Green for Water.

The robes thus identified, Two Axe rolls the brown and green ones up and stuffs them in his pack, in case they might prove useful at a latter date.

The upper works explored, the group is left to decide how to proceed below. At Two Axe's suggestion, the stairway in the western vestry is chosen, and your party assembles there. Ragnok and Two Axe prepare to lead the way down, followed by Coraine and Dara. Verdis and Marco come next, with Otto bringing up the rear.


*OOC: Is that marching order alright for 10' wide passages? Who bears what light sources? Also, I'm being fairly arbitrary with the time...guessing as to how long you've spent exploring and such.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

When they have finished the exploration of the ground level of the temple, Dara joins the others again, so they can proceed downwards. She holds her torch in the left hand, while her falchion rests in the sheath on her back.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes his place and activates a sunrod, placing his trusty crossbow on his shoulder for now.


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Is that marching order alright for 10' wide passages? Who bears what light sources? Also, I'm being fairly arbitrary with the time...guessing as to how long you've spent exploring and such.*




OOC:  Order sounds good.


----------



## Rhun

With the light of Dara's _everburning torch_ supplemented by Verdis' sunrod, you have plenty of light to guide your way into the dungeons below the Temple proper. After descending down a great many steps, you enter a ten foot wide hallway. The hall has a gothic arch to it, peaking some 17' above the floor. Sconces holding unlit torches line the walls in alternating ten-foot intervals; left, right, left, right.

This walls of this particular passage are plastered and painted, showing scenes of despicable evil and the glory of the Temple.

The corridor forks after about thirty feet. It continues on to the east, where it is plainly obviously that it slopes down deeper into the earth. The passage north runs beyond the reach of your light, and to the south it looks as if the corridor turns to another passage paralleling the one you are currently in.



Map:


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We should check the corridors at the sides first. What do you say?”_


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok looks down each corridor, his dwarven eyes giving him the ability to see beyond the reach of the light. "Looks like a four way fork t' the north. The passage t' the east runs straight beyond me sight."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

As he gazes upon the scenes on the wall, Verdis almost regrets lighting the sunrod. He focuses on the empty corridor rather than the horrible pictures. "Yes, lets check the sides first."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine views yet another expanse of depraved wall art with something approaching scorn.

"Have you noticed how unrelenting evil so rapidly becomes boring?" he asks. It's not clear if he is, indeed, bored, or rather is trying to bolster his confidence.

In response to Ragnok's reporting of the side passages he says, "Let's check out the eastern passageway first. The simpler the better."


----------



## Rhun

You move to the east, following the painted hallway as it slopes downward. About eighty feet past the fork, another passage opens to the north. This twenty foot wide corridor arches to nearly thirty feet above the floor at its peak. The wide passage slopes downward, more steeply than the corridor you have been following.

The passage you are in continues on, and you can tell that it slopes back up as it heads toward the east.


Map:


----------



## Boddynock

*OOC:*



Well, I'd say keep going east.

I'm going to be out of touch for a couple of days, since the place I'll be staying doesn't allow me to access ENWorld. I'll try and sort something out while I'm there, since this will be an ongoing pattern until Easter.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

You continue on east, past the wide corridor down-sloping corridor. You eventually come to another fork, to find it set-up identical to that you found on the western side. All is quiet.


Map:


----------



## Manzanita

OOC:  I still can't see the map.  But Two Axe is hip to keep going.  We don't have any particular goal in mind.


----------



## Boddynock

*OOC:*



OK, I've got my access difficulties sorted out. I was looking for ENWorld.com rather than .net  







Coraine says, "So it looks like the other stairway mirrors the one we came down. Shall we just check and see?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

[SBLOCK=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


_“Yes, let's take a look. The corridor in the center seems to be the main way then... I would say we check out the others first, afterwards.”_


----------



## Rhun

The stairway does indeed mirror the one in the west, taking you up into the Temple proper's eastern vestry.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco wanders along slowly after the others, cataloguing the various carvings in his mind.  He's fairly unaffected by their dreadful contents, taking a rather detached view of their evil, but he doesn't exactly delight in it either.  He keeps his crossbow out and ready, but it quickly wears on him as he wanders through seemingly endless corridors with his allies.  The monotony of his own footsteps begins to gnaw at him.

"Well, let's move on then.  There must be something to see here."


----------



## Rhun

"North or south?" asks Ragnok, the dwarf seemingly on edge within this place. 



*OOC: While within these dungeons, I will probably proceed with the first direction choice that somebody gives me. If I wait for a consensus, it is going to take an extremely long time to explore this place. Or I could roll for random directions to represent Ragnok's choice?*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"South." Suggests Verdis. 

OOC: A very logical way to do things, said the first person to suggest a direction,


----------



## Rhun

Your group heads south, and then with a quick decision from Ragnok, head east. The corridor ends in a plain chamber that appears to have once been an armory. Wooden racks for weapons litter the place. All that remains are broken weapons, sundered shields, and ruined coats of mail. Cobwebs hang in many places, and a thick layer of dust lies undistrubed on the floor. A quick search of the room turns up nothing of value.

Ragnok then leads the way to the west, and you find another room nearly identical to the one you just left. It is much the same, though this one also contains several skeletons, some human, and some that appear to be gnoll. A search reveals little of value, although an rotten leather quiver still contains seventeen usable arrows.


*
Now where?




*


----------



## Manzanita

"Let's keep moving until we've explored all this downstairs.  If we don't find anything here, we'll try to main stairs from the ground floor temple."  says Two Axe


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shrugs.

"North next then, may as well do this in an organized fashion.  Finish this intersection before the next."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Agreed, lets go North next."


----------



## Rhun

After traveling north about fifty feet, you are met by yet another fork. The corridor north disappears beyond the edge of your vision. The corridor to the west disappears into the darkness as well, though you can see another hallway split off to the north in that direction. To the east, the corridor appears to open into a chamber.

Although nobody else hears anything over the sound of Two Axe and Ragnok's heavy boots, Coraine could swear he heard the sound of voices whispering from the east as you came to a stop at the fork. All is now quiet.


----------



## Manzanita

"A room."  Two Axe says softly, gesturing to the East.  "Let's go that way."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis nods his agreement.


----------



## Rhun

You can smell the foul odor of fecal matter and filth after just a few steps down the corridor to the east. The area ahead appears to be a large pillared room.

No sooner have Ragnok and Two Axe entered the chamber when there is a clicking noise beneath their feet. A moment later, there is a loud clanging sound as a heavy portcullis slams down behind them, seperating them from the rest of the group.

The 70' x 50' chamber they are in appears to be deserted, and smells as if it has been used as a privy. Filth and excrement are spread about the floor, and piles of bones and skulls lie heaped around the pillar bases. The ceiling is 40' overhead, the thick columns arching up to support it.


*OOC: Actions?*


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe will hold his ground for a few moments.  If no obvious threats emerge, he will then lean his axe against the wall, and ask Ragnok to help him lift the portcullis.


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]Coraine will *always* share any perceptions that might affect the safety of the group. As a case in point, he would definitely have told people about the voices he thought he heard.

This is not so much for you, Rhun, since you put his perceptions in open text (thank you) as it is for the other players, who might be roleplaying the opportunity for conversation. In circumstances like this one, a PbP can upset the balance of actions.[/sblock]
Coraine's head snaps up as the portcullis rumbles to the floor. Moving forward quickly and leaning his axe against the wall, he gestures for Dara to help him lift it.

"Otto, look for a mechanism to open it. Verdis, Marco, be ready to offer missile support to Ragnok and Two Axe if they're attacked. Ready, Dara? Heave!"


----------



## hafrogman

Marco shrugs and holds his crossbow to his shoulder as he peers into the room beyond Two Axe and Ragnok.  The odors assault his nose and he is quite glad he is not trapped in there with him, for more than one reason.

"Well, it seems that something alive was here."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Seeing Coraine going for the portcullis and asking her to help, Dara moves to his side, drops her torch and puts her now free hands to use, trying to lift the iron bars.


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Otto, look for a mechanism to open it. Verdis, Marco, be ready to offer missile support to Ragnok and Two Axe if they're attacked. Ready, Dara? Heave!"




"Will do," the halfling replies, as he sets about to look for traps or any other sorts of mechanical gizmos that might unleaven the bars.


----------



## Rhun

As Coraine and Dar grip the heavy iron bars and attempt to lift them, Otto goes to work looking for a release mechanism, as Ragnok and Two Axe ready their weapons and stay alert for an impending attack.


Dara lends her strength (Aid Aother 9+2=11, success) to Coraine s the paladin heaves with all of his strength, but even with the help is unable to lift the massive grate (Str check 15+3+2=20).

Otto has no luck, either (Search 15), and upon first effort finds no way to release the portcullis.

Ragnok's and Two Axe's attention is diverted way from their companions, though, as the doors to the north and south slam open. Numerous foul looking humanoids, their mottled decaying flesh stretched tight across their bones, pour into the chamber. 

*
Sorry for the delays...have had a busy week.

Initiative Count
Otto 23
Verdis 23
Ghoul 1 21
Ghoul 2 21
Ghoul 3 21
Dara 19
Two Axe 18
Marco 7
Ragnok 7
Ghoul 4 6
Ghoul 5 6
Ghoul 6 6
Coraine 4


*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock calls upon his magic and releases it at the lead humanoid. 

OOC: +6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe will stand his ground, keeping his back towards the portcullis and Ragnok, and facing the creatures from the south. He'll ready an action (if feasible) to strike at the first one to come within axe range.


----------



## Boddynock

"Again," says Coraine, heaving on the bars. "Quickly!"

"Ragnok, leave them to Two Axe for now and lend us a hand."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues the efforts, trying to lift the portcullis together with Coraine.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco peers over the shoulders of his companions, watching for signs of whatever caused the slamming doors.  His crossbow held tightly in his hands, he carefully considers the fact that he's a lousy shot and wonders why exactly Coraine thought this was a good idea.

[sblock=ooc]If there's actually any ghouls in sight Marco will loose his bolt
Attack -4 (+4 -4[cover] -4[melee, likely?])

Then he will attempt to use his extensive knowledge of the undead to aid his friends in their combat.
Dark Knowledge - tactics
Knowledge (religion) +12
DC: 15 (+1 to attacks)
DC: 25 (+2 to attacks)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto continues looking for a release catch, but is fairly certain that if such a thing exists, it is not on this side of the portcullis.

"Again," says Coraine, heaving on the bars. "Quickly!""Ragnok, leave them to Two Axe for now and lend us a hand." Ragnok takes one look at the ghouls closing upon him, and raises his axe to attack. Dara continues the efforts, trying to lift the portcullis together with Coraine. Their efforts begin to bear some fruit, as they manage to raise the portcullis about two feet off the ground.

Two Axe stands his ground, keeping his back towards the portcullis and Ragnok, and facing the creatures from the south.

Marco peers over the shoulders of his companions, watching for signs of whatever caused the slamming doors. His crossbow held tightly in his hands, he carefully considers the fact that he's a lousy shot and wonders why exactly Coraine thought this was a good idea.

The dwarf steps toward his opponents, eager to thin their ranks. Norryjar descends in a powerful arc, and cuts completely through the closest of the ghouls.

As the ghouls from the south charge, Two Axe whips his orc double axe at the first, slashing a wicked wound across its chest. 

As Two Axe attacks, the Warlock calls upon his magic and releases it at the lead humanoid. The blast strikes the creature in the chest, scorching its grey, decaying skin.

Marco release a bolt from his crossbow, but his hurried shot is blocked by one of the iron bars of the portcullis, and the arrow deflects off into the darkness.

The three southernmost ghouls lick their lips and drive at Two Axe, attempting to overwhelm the half-orc warrior before his friends can come to his aid. The frantic Two Axe parries and dodges, and somehow escapes the exchange unharmed.


*


Initiative Count
Otto 23, Search check 23
Verdis 23, ready action: attack vrs G6 15 (success), damage 8
Ghoul 1 21, move
Ghoul 2 21, move
Ghoul 3 21, move
Dara 19, str check to aid another 13 (success)
Two Axe 18, ready action: attack vrs G4 14 (success), damage 10
Marco 7, ready action: attack vrs G6 "1", dark knowledge 16 (+1 to attacks)
Ragnok 7, 5' step, attack vrs G1 28 (success), damage 16
Ghoul 4 6, bite vrs Two Axe 13 (failure)
Ghoul 5 6, bite vrs Two Axe 5 (failure)
Ghoul 6 6, bite vrs Two Axe 11 (failure)
Coraine 4, str check 22 (17+2+3)






[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 4 3/13
Ghoul 6 5/13
[/sblock]

*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco scratches at his head slightly.  Honestly, it seemed like Ragnok and the new axeman had things under control.  And combat wasn't exactly his forte.  It seemed more likely that an unlucky riccochet would catch one of his allies.  Shruging to himself he contents himself with shouting advice to his teammates on how best to defeat the ghouls.


----------



## Insight

Realizing his search is getting fruitless and likely moot, Otto draws his weapons.  "Look, ummm.... ghouls... I think," he says, pointing towards the creatures.

OOC:
[sblock]Ready an action to strike a ghoul that gets close enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Insight, Otto could slide under the portcullis if he wants...*


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe stands and delivers.  He can hardly guess what these creatures are, but they do seem to be hurt by his axe.

OOC:  Full attack.  +7/+7 1d8+4/1d8+2  If he drops one with his first hit, he'll change his target to another for the second strike.  AC:  19


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues to lift the portcullies, hopefully allowing either Ragnor and Two-Axe to retreat, or rather the rest of them to help out.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine grits his teeth, frustrated to be held back by the intervening bars. Digging deep, he attempts to heave them still further up.


----------



## Scotley

Verdis sends another ray of eldritch energy at a foe (6).


----------



## Rhun

Realizing his search is getting fruitless and likely moot, Otto draws his weapons. "Look, ummm.... ghouls... I think," he says, pointing towards the creatures.

Verdis sends another ray of eldritch energy at a foe, striking the same foul beast as before and blasting it over backward.

Two of the creatures step in close to Ragnok, unleashing a barrage of dirty nails and yellow teeth at the dwarf. Unfortunately for Ragnok, he suffers a pair of minor claw wounds...and discover why ghouls make such fearsome foes as his body becomes frozen in place.

Two Axe stands and delivers. He can hardly guess what these creatures are, but they do seem to be hurt by his axe. His first strike cuts one of the beasts down, and his second blow carves a chunk of dessicated fesh from the second creautre's side.

Marco scratches at his head slightly. Honestly, it seemed like Ragnok and the new axeman had things under control. And combat wasn't exactly his forte. It seemed more likely that an unlucky riccochet would catch one of his allies. Shruging to himself he contents himself with shouting advice to his teammates on how best to defeat the ghouls.

The final ghoul leaps on Two Axe, digging the claws of one hand into his flesh. The half-orc feels his muscles begin to lock-up as he is paralyzed by the ghoul's attack.


Coraine grits his teeth, frustrated to be held back by the intervening bars. Digging deep, he attempts to heave them still further up. Dara continues to lift the portcullies as well, hopefully allowing either Ragnor and Two-Axe to retreat, or rather the rest of them to help out. Somehow, between the two of them, they force the portcullis even higher, up above their heads, leaving the way before you open.




*


Initiative Count
Otto 23, ready action
Verdis 23, attack vrs G6 17 (success), damage 12
Ghoul 1
Ghoul 2 21, 5' step, claw vrs Ragnok "20" (threat), confirm 16 (failure), damage 2; claw vrs Ragnok 18 (failure); bite vrs Ragnok 10 (failure)
Ghoul 3 21, claw vrs Ragnok 10 (failure); claw vrs Ragnok "20" (threat), confirm 7 (failure), damage 1; bite 21 (failure)
Dara 19, Str check to aid another 15 (success)
Two Axe 18, attack vrs G4 19 (success), damage 6; attack vrs G5 16 (success), damage 4; fort save 13 (failure)
Marco 7
Ragnok 7, fort save 10 (failure) - paralyzed
[/s]Ghoul 4 6[/s]
Ghoul 5 6, claw vrs Two Axe 5 (failure); claw vrs Two Axe 19 (success), damage 3; bite vrs Two Axe 5 (failure)
Ghoul 6 6
Coraine 4, str check 25 (20+3+2)


PC Status
Ragnok 29/32, paralyzed 4 rounds
Two Axe 25/28, paralyzed 5 rounds


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 9/13
Ghoul 6 dead
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Boddynock

"Now, everybody inside. We'll cut them down. Marco, can you turn them? Dara, when the others are through, on the count of three. One, two ..."

Waiting for the others to move past him, Coraine locks eyes with Dara and, on the count, grabs his axe and steps forward. Once inside, he attacks the nearest ghoul.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara nods then waits for everyone else to move through, then steps into the room herself together with Coraine. Once inside, she draws her sword and looks for an opportunity to use it. Seeing both warriors in the room fallen prey to the undead's nasty poisonous claws, Dara improves her own defenses by casting a spell of protection, instead of immediately rushing into the fray.


OOC: Delay down to 4. Leave the portcullis and move into the room, not within 5 ft. of any of the ghouls (i.e. BM85), Draw sword; Cast _Shield_ (no ASF).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"We're all completely insane, locking ourselves in with undead!" Verdis rushes into the room with the others unwilling to abandon his companions, but feeling that they are making a foolish move. He tosses another Eldritch Blast. 

OOC: Half move straight ahead and blast ghoul 3.


----------



## hafrogman

Scowling slightly as the two axemen both fall to the ghouls' paralyzing claws, Marco mutters to himself that he was sure he warned them of that.  Weren't they paying attention.  Discarding his crossbow, he hurries forward through the portcullis, drawing his dagger as he goes.  His place is wherever healing is needed.

As he hurries past the paladin, he gives him a disparaging look.

"Dammit Cor, I'm a doctor, not a preacher!"


----------



## Boddynock

Hoisting his shield into position, Coraine grunts and says, "Fine, Doc, whatever you say. We'll get it sorted when we've ... ugh," - he grunts as he swings the axe in a high, overhead sweep - "... dealt with these foul things."


----------



## Rhun

"Now, everybody inside. We'll cut them down. Marco, can you turn them? Dara, when the others are through, on the count of three. One, two ..." 

Otto rushes through, rapier in hand, but is hesitant to close with any of the foul undead.

"We're all completely insane, locking ourselves in with undead!" Verdis rushes into the room with the others, unwilling to abandon his companions, but feeling that they are making a foolish move. He tosses another Eldritch Blast, rocking the targeted ghoul back a step. The blasted ghoul in turns leaps at the warlock, its yellowed fangs bared. The beast stumbles as it comes on, though, and its attack comes nowhere close to Verdis' skin. 

The other ghoul to the north leaps upon the paralyzed dwarf, bearing him to the ground as it rends at his flesh with tooth and nail.

Scowling slightly as the two axemen both fall to the ghouls' paralyzing claws, Marco mutters to himself that he was sure he warned them of that.  Weren't they paying attention.  Discarding his crossbow, he hurries forward through the portcullis, drawing his dagger as he goes.  His place is wherever healing is needed. As he hurries past the paladin, he gives him a disparaging look. "Dammit Cor, I'm a doctor, not a preacher!"

The last ghoul moves past the paralyzed Two Axe, to attack Otto. The halfling attempts to stab the ghoul, but his blade misses. The ghouls dirty claws tear into the halfling's flesh, and a cold paralysis sweeps through Otto's body.

Dara nods then waits for everyone else to move through, then steps into the room herself together with Coraine. Once inside, she draws her sword and looks for an opportunity to use it. Seeing both warriors in the room fallen prey to the undead's nasty poisonous claws, Dara improves her own defenses by casting a spell of protection, instead of immediately rushing into the fray.

Hoisting his shield into position, Coraine grunts and says, "Fine, Doc, whatever you say. We'll get it sorted when we've ... ugh," - he grunts as he swings the axe in a high, overhead sweep - "... dealt with these foul things." The paladin's battleaxe tears through corrupt flesh, and the ghoul falls apart as it collapses to the ground.

The bars of the portcullis clang shut behind you.


*


Initiative Count
Otto 23, move, ready action attack vrs G5 10 (failure), fort save vrs paralysis 20 (success), fort save vrs paraysis 7 (failure)
Verdis 23, move, eldritch blast vrs G3 19 (success), damage 8
Ghoul 1
Ghoul 2 21, claw vrs Ragnok 19 (success), damage 2; claw vrs Ragnok 11 (failure); bite vrs Ragnok 20 (success), damage 7 
Ghoul 3 21, bite vrs Verdis "1" (failure)
Two Axe 18 - paralyzed
Marco 7 - move
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed, fort save vrs paralysis 8 (failure), fort save vrs ghoul fever 19 (success)
Ghoul 4 6
Ghoul 5 6, claw vrs Otto 19 (success), damage 2; claw vrs Otto 19 (success), damage 2; bite vrs Otto 14 (failure) 
Ghoul 6 6
Dara 4, cast shield
Coraine 4, attack vrs G2 15 (success), damage 7


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 6 rounds
Two Axe 25/28, paralyzed 4 rounds
Otto 13/17, paralyzed 5 rounds


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 dead
Ghoul 3 5/13
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 9/13
Ghoul 6 dead
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara turns to the nearest foe and thrusts her blade forward, keeping a healthy distance between herself and the undead.


OOC: Combat Expertise 2; Attack nearest Ghul (Atk +3 Dmg 2d4+3).


----------



## Rhun

Verdis steps away from the nearby ghoul, loosing another blast of arcane energy at his foe. This time the foul thing sidesteps the blast, and continues forward to attack the warlock. One dirty claw manages to draw scratches down Verdis arm, but the man manages to fight off the numbing affects of the blow.

Two Axe and Otto stand still as statues, while Ragnok's frozen form is sprawled on the floor.

Marco tries to slash the nearby ghoul with his dagger as he wonders how he came to be standing so close to two dangerous foes. His blade misses its target, and the healer decides that the smart move is to step away from the undead.

The second ghoul attacks Dara, ignoring the two paralyzed foes for the moment. It fails to sink its teeth and nails into the warrior woman's tanned skin, and instead finds Dara's blade waiting for it. She carves a huge chunk of decaying flesh from the thing, but it still stands (a bit unsteadily) on its feet.

Coraine whirls away from the dead ghoul and attacks the next nearest foe, but his axe swooshes harmlessly through the air as the nearby pillar gets into his way.

*
Sorry I kinda continued with the next round right away, just so things wouldn't bog down.

Initiative Count
Verdis 23, 5' step, eldritch blast vrs G3 11 (failure), fort save vrs parlysis 18 (success)
Ghoul 1
Ghoul 2 21
Ghoul 3 21, claw vrs Verdis 16 (failure); claw vrs Verdis 17 (success), damage bite vrs Verdis "1" (failure)
Two Axe 18 - paralyzed
Marco 7 - attack vrs G3 9 (failure), 5' step
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed
Ghoul 4 6
Otto 6 - paralyzed
Ghoul 5 6, claw vrs Dara 11 (failure); claw vrs Dara 6 (failure), bite vrs Dara 8 (failure) 
Ghoul 6 6
Dara 4, Combat Expertise (AC to 23), attack vrs G5 19 (success), damage 7
Coraine 4, attack vrs G3 13 (failure)


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 5 rounds
Two Axe 25/28, paralyzed 3 rounds
Otto 13/17, paralyzed 4 rounds
Verdis 16/17, 
Dara 24/24, shield (20 rounds - AC to 21) 


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 5/13
Ghoul 3 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 2/13
Ghoul 6 dead
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Keeping her falchion between herself and the ghul, Dara continues to attack, but remains careful, seeing how nasty the poisonous claws of these creatures are.


OOC: Same as last round.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine keeps a close eye on the stinking thing in front of him as he swings his shield into position, then strikes out, attempting to cleave its torso in twain.

[sblock=OOC]Ready shield does not attract AoO. Attack +8; damage 1d8+4; AC 21[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco holds his dagger before him, but continues to keep his distance from the ghouls.  He briefly considers the wounds that are sported by his companions, but judging them to be superficial at best, he bides his time until he can safely attend to them.

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if Rhun is taking care of the dark knowledge bonus, but if not, don't forget to be adding +1 to your attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I've been adding the Dark Knowledge +1 to all attacks.*


----------



## Rhun

Verdis continues to back away, firing another blast at the ghoul. Again, the undead creature dodges the attack, as it pursues the warlock and claws at him. Verdis' luck holds, and he escapes the ghoul's assault without harm

Marco holds his dagger before him, and again finds a ghoul quite near to him. He strikes it with his blade, carving another chunk of flesh from it before stepping back out of range. He briefly considers the wounds that are sported by his companions, but judging them to be superficial at best, he bides his time until he can safely attend to them.

The second ghoul continues its assault on Dara, but the skilled warrior avoids the thing's nails and teeth. Keeping her falchion between herself and the ghul, Dara continues to attack, but remains careful, seeing how nasty the poisonous claws of these creatures are. Her blade again strikes true, and drops the undead to the ground in a pile of dessicated flesh.

Coraine keeps a close eye on the stinking thing in front of him as he swings his shield into position, then strikes out, attempting to cleave its torso in twain. The ghoul's attention still focused on Verdis, Coraine's axe cuts through flesh, muscle and sinew, and the creature sprawls to the ground, dead again.

Before you can even catch your breath, though, two more creatures enter from the northern door. They appear the same as those you just dispatched, though you catch a whiff of an incredibly foul odor emanating from their bodies. They first speaks as they approach. "Meat for supper this evening, yessss..."



*
Sorry I kinda continued with the next round right away, just so things wouldn't bog down.

Initiative Count
Verdis 23, 5' step, eldritch blast vrs G3 11 (failure)
Ghoul 1
Ghoul 2 21
Ghoul 3 21, claw vrs Verdis 11 (failure); claw vrs Verdis 16 (failure), bite vrs Verdis 15 (failure)
Two Axe 18 - paralyzed
Marco 7 - attack vrs G3 18 (success), damage 3, 5' step
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed
Smelly Ghoul 1 6, move into room
Smelly Ghoul 2 6, move into room
Ghoul 4 6
Otto 6 - paralyzed
Ghoul 5 6, claw vrs Dara 9 (failure); claw vrs Dara 15 (failure), bite vrs Dara 13 (failure) 
Ghoul 6 6
Dara 4, Combat Expertise (AC to 23), attack vrs G5 20 (success), damage 9
Coraine 4, attack vrs G3 "20" (success), damage 10


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 4 rounds
Two Axe 25/28, paralyzed 2 rounds
Otto 13/17, paralyzed 3 rounds
Verdis 16/17, 
Dara 24/24, shield (19 rounds - AC to 21) 


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 dead
Ghoul 3 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 dead
Ghoul 6 dead
Ghast 1
Ghast 2
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara awaits the move of the new undead, carefully watching their steps.


OOC: Delay to beginning of next round.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock continues his dance with the ghoul, stepping back and releasing his arcane might at the undead once more.


----------



## Boddynock

"Ha!"

Coraine utters a bark of satisfaction as he sees the abomination crumple to the ground. As he turns to check on Dara and the others, his nose wrinkles in disgust at the sudden foul odour. He turns to ready himself for the advance of the two newcomers. Recognizing that the stench of these creatures heralds a new threat, he calls upon the power of the god, and seeks to strike down the nearest when it comes in range.

[sblock=OOC]Smite Evil: attack +11, damage 1d8+7[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

OOC:
[sblock]Obviously, Otto can't do anything for the next 3 rounds unless he is somehow freed.  I'll keep checking up on this thread though.[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe tries to move his eyes to see this new threat.  Beads of sweat drip down his face.


----------



## Rhun

Turning to face the new threat, the warlock steps to the side for a clean shot and releases his arcane might at the undead once more. The thing partially doges the blase, and Verdis manages to only graze the creature.

Two Axe tries to move his eyes to see this new threat. Beads of sweat drip down his face.

Marco moves up behind Otto, his dagger still held in hand, still providing his companions with tactical advice for engaging this foes.

Ragnok struggles against the paralysis holding him on the floor, but to no avail. His limbs fail to respond.

"Ha!" Coraine utters a bark of satisfaction as he sees the abomination crumple to the ground. As he turns to check on Dara and the others, his nose wrinkles in disgust at the sudden foul odour. He turns to ready himself for the advance of the two newcomers. 

One of the new opponents charges straight at Coraine, leaping through the air to land upon the holy warrior, and biting deeply into in his shoulder. Blood spurts from the ragged gash, even as the paladin fights against the paralysis threatening to overwhelm his body. By sheer force of will or perhaps divine grace, Coraine shurgs off the insidious nature of the creature's attack. Recognizing that the stench of these creatures heralds a new threat, but managing to force back the urge to retch, he calls upon the power of the god, and seeks to strike down the beast with his axe. The axe cuts a huge gash in the thing's corrupted flesh, but fails to take it down.

The second approaches more cautiously.

Dara awaits the move of the new undead, carefully watching their steps.


*

Initiative Count
Verdis 23, 5' step, eldritch blast vrs SG1 "20" (threat), confirm 15 (failure), damage 3
Two Axe 18 - paralyzed
Marco 7 - move
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed
Smelly Ghoul 1 6, moves
Smelly Ghoul 2 6, charge vrs Coraine 25 (success), damage 10
Otto 6 - paralyzed
Dara 4, delay to beginning of next round
Coraine 4, save vrs disease 27 (success), save vrs paralysis 22 (success), save vrs stench 18 (success); attack vrs SG2 25 (success), damage 14


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 3 rounds
Two Axe 25/28, paralyzed 1 round
Otto 13/17, paralyzed 2 rounds
Verdis 16/17, 
Dara 24/24, shield (18 rounds - AC to 21) 
Coraine 18/28

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 dead
Ghoul 3 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 dead
Ghoul 6 dead
Ghast 1 26/29
Ghast 2 15/29
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Get them!”_ Dara shouts, as she snakes through the space between Otto and Marcus, hops over the fallen ghoul, and runs around the two new opponents in a wide circle building momentum for her attack. She swings her falchion in a wide arc against the undead, Coraine had attacked already.


OOC: Rage; Power Attack 2; Move 40 ft. to BN83, around the threatened zone; Attack SG2 (Atk +5(+6? Dark Knowledge) Dmg 2d4+10).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Gods! That smell," protests Verdis trying to hold his nose and call upon his magic at the same time. He aims another blast at the undead he wounded.


----------



## Boddynock

Swallowing the nausea which threatened to unman him, Coraine returns to the fray. Death and destruction await the enemies of the Invincible.

[sblock=OOC]Attack whichever of the smelly ghouls remains standing.
Attack +8; damage 1d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

_“Get them!”_ Dara shouts, as she snakes through the space between Otto and Marcus, hops over the fallen ghoul, and runs around the two new opponents in a wide circle building momentum for her attack. She overcomes the horrid smell as she nears, and swings her falchion in a wide arc against the undead Coraine had attacked already. Her heavy blade narrowly misses the disgusting creature, and she slices only air instead of flesh.

"Gods! That smell," protests Verdis trying to hold his nose and call upon his magic at the same time. He aims another blast at the undead he wounded, and gets a much more solid hit this time around. The ghoul hisses as some of its dead flesh is destroyed by the blast.

Two Axe's muscles suddenly respond to his mental effort to move, and the half-orc growls as he rushes across the rubble-strewn floor. Although the foul smell of the creature nearly overcomes him, the warrior strikes with a mighty blow of his axe, tearing a gaping wound across the thing's chest. The stinking ghoul replies in kind, aiming a barrage of tooth and nail attacks at Two Axe. The creature hisses in frustration as it finds itself unable to penetrate the orc's armor.  

Marco, thankful to see his half-orc companion leap into action once more, continues to stand away from the fray with his dagger in hand. Despite the fearsome opponents, none of his friends seem to be too badly wounded just yet...

The creature engaged with Coraine succeeds in a lucky strike with one of its filthy claws, scratching a ragged bloody wound across the paladin's throat. Once again, though, Coraine fights off the dangerous paralysis. Swallowing the nausea which threatened to unman him, Coraine returns to the fray. Death and destruction await the enemies of the Invincible, and Coraine strikes again with enough force to kill any ordinary foe...but these things are far from ordinary, and the thing remains on its feet.




*

Initiative Count
Dara 23 - move, save vrs stench 19 (success), attack vrs SG2 15 (failure)
Verdis 23 - eldritch blast vrs SG1 17 (success), damage 7
Two Axe 18 - move, save vrs stench 17 (success), attack vrs SG1 22 (success), damage 14
Marco 7 - move
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed
Smelly Ghoul 1 6 - claw vrs TA 12 (failure); claw vrs TA 11 (failure); bite vrs TA 11 (failure)
Smelly Ghoul 2 6 - claw vrs Coraine "20" (threat), confirm "20" (critical), damage 7; claw vrs Coraine 7 (failure), bite vrs Coraine 19 (failure)
Otto 6 - paralyzed
Coraine 4 - save vrs paralysis 19 (success), attack vrs SG2 "20" (success), damage 12


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 2 rounds
Two Axe 25/28
Otto 13/17, paralyzed 1 round
Verdis 16/17, 
Dara 24/24, shield (18 rounds - AC to 21), raging 7 rounds 
Coraine 11/28

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 dead
Ghoul 3 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 dead
Ghoul 6 dead
Ghast 1 5/29
Ghast 2 3/29
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe knows, somehow, that these things will neither ask for, nor give quarter.  The only route open is to fight, and win.  He shifts his weight back and lashes out with both ends of his axe.

_OOC:  Double attack.  Full attack. +7/+7 1d8+4/1d8+2  AC: 19_


----------



## Boddynock

Changing tack, Coraine fights more cautiously, determined to deny his opponent any further chance to poison him or paralyze him as his friends were paralyzed. Still he takes his opportunity, swinging the gleaming, glittering axeblade at the ghoul's head.

[sblock=OOC]Fight defensively. What does that make his AC, 23?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Stepping into the midst of the creatures, ignorant of the danger they pose, Dara swings her mighty blade again with furious power against the one right before her.


OOC: Rage (2nd round); Power Attack 2; 5-ft. step to BM83; Attack SG2 (Atk +7(+8? Dark Knowledge) Dmg 2d4+10).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Disturbed by the way these new foes are able to soak up damage, Verdis calls upon the power of his Eldritch Blast and directs it at the foe in front of him (1).


----------



## Rhun

Stepping into the midst of the creatures, ignorant of the danger they pose, Dara swings her mighty blade again with furious power against the one right before her. The blade slices through flesh and bone, nearly cutting the creature in twain. It falls to the stones in a moldering pile of corruption as the unholy energies holding it together flee its body.

Disturbed by the way these new foes are able to soak up damage, Verdis calls upon the power of his Eldritch Blast and directs it at the foe in front of him. The blast scorches the creature and sends it tumbling to the floor, unmoving.

An eery stillness settles over the battle site as the last of your opponents falls, broken only by the labored sounds of your breathing.


*
Combat is over. 514 experience points each.


Initiative Count
Dara 23 - 5' step, attack 26 (success), damage 14
Verdis 23 - eldritch blast vrs SG1 21 (success), damage 9
Two Axe 18 - 
Marco 7 - 
Ragnok 7 - paralyzed
Smelly Ghoul 1 6
Smelly Ghoul 2 6
Otto 6 - 
Coraine 4 - 


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32, paralyzed 1 rounds
Two Axe 25/28
Otto 13/17
Verdis 16/17, 
Dara 24/24, shield (17 rounds - AC to 21), raging 6 rounds 
Coraine 11/28

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's don't look!]
Ghoul 1 dead
Ghoul 2 dead
Ghoul 3 dead
Ghoul 4 dead
Ghoul 5 dead
Ghoul 6 dead
Ghast 1 dead
Ghast 2 dead
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe takes a deep breath.  "What were those things?"  he asks.

He's not badly injured, so he moves to Ragnok to see how the dwarf fares.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis moves to the door and looks to see if any more undead are about.


----------



## Insight

"Whew," Otto says, shaking his hands and arms to get the feeling back.  "That's an experience I'd like to not have again."

He looks around the room.  "So, what now?"


----------



## Boddynock

"Ghouls," Coraine replies.

"But what these stinking things are," - he kicks the pile of remains in front of him - "I have no idea."

"Well done, everybody! Now let's see if these things were guarding anything significant."

He moves alongside Verdis and begins to search the passage the ghouls came from.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Stinking Ghouls,”_ Dara says, after she has calmed down somewhat, visibly exhausted from the strenuous battle.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the slight delay, but I'll have a new post up tonight. *


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Whatever they are, they smell Ghastly."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late afternoon - Ghoul Chambers*

After taking a few moments to rest and regain your breath and composure, you continue on, eager to explore the other areas from whence the ghouls came. You move through the large-pillared room, stepping around piles of filth and refuse. You move south first, through a door and into a 30' by 20' chamber. The place reeks of carrion, and filth and bones litter the floor here as well. Heaps of old cloth are strewn about the place, and old garments hang from pegs in the wall. A quick search turns up a small sum of coins, and behind a tattered dirty cloak is a masterfully-crafted battleaxe. Its haft appears to be crafted of hardened bronzewood, and the blade is untarnished and razor sharp under a thick layer of dust. Here too you find a crank set into the northern wall which allows for operation of the portcullis. Nothing else of interest is to be found here, and thus you move on north.

Crossing back through the pillared hall, you pass through the northern door into another foul smelling, filth littered chamber. Dirty rags and gnawed bones make up the majority of the mess here, but a broken chest in one corner still stands. Among the remnants of brown and tan garments within, you also find a small pouch containing some platinum and gold coins.

A door to the east provides egress into a 10' x 20' room that appears to have once served as an antechamber for some minor functionary or some such. The walls here are plastered and covered with obscene painting. The remains of fine upholstered furnishings - a couch and four chairs - still stand here. Some old, battered and tarnished silver dishes are heaped upon a small table, and may prove to be of some worth if resold. After collecting these, you continue on to the south.

Moving through yet another door, you enter what must have at one time served as a sanctuary of some lesser priest of the Temple. The walls here are plastered and painted with scenes of an evil nature, all of which depict the element of Earth in some aspect or another. The brown and ochre colors that dominate the coloration are somewhat nauseating. And if the colors weren't bad enough, this chamber reeks worse than any you have encountered thus far. The rotting remains of a large bed, two couches, and several carved but broken chairs testify that this room was once a comfortable place, though. Piles of gnawed bones are here and there, and a partially eaten corpse of an orc lies on the floor near the south wall. Amid the trash you find a gold chalice, and a pouch at the orc's belt contains several stones of quality onyx. 


*
Loot Found
Battleaxe, masterwork
CP 45
SP 91
GP 78
PP 31
Silver dishes, worth 120 gp (8 lb total weight)
3 pieces onyx, worth 45 gp each


PC Status
Ragnok 20/32
Two Axe 25/28
Otto 13/17
Verdis 16/17
Dara 24/24
Coraine 11/28
Marco 14/14
*


----------



## Boddynock

"Well, now that we know there's no further immediate risk, how about tending to my wounds, Doc?" Coraine smiles and offers his neck for Maro's 'tender' ministrations.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe searches hastily and hurries out.  It is far to stinky even for his orcish upbringing.  Once they make clear of the smell, he is ready to explore another direction.

"Those were no bandits.  I suspect the bandits do not operate inside the temple.  They would have taken the gold or been killed by these foul beasts."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I think you have the right of it TwoAxe." Clearly, he is ready to get away from the foul smelling room as well. "Shall we go north at that last crossing of passages?"


----------



## Rhun

Gathering together once again, you leave the stinking rooms of the ghoul lair and head back to the corridor crossroads. Ragnok and Two Axe lead the way, followed by the rest of the company.

Reaching the crossroads, you begin to head north.



*More to follow shortly. Hafrogman, did Marco cast a healing spell on Coraine? If so, which one?*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Yes, and let's hope the air is fresher around there...”_ Dara says, apparantly not taken by the foul smell either.


----------



## Rhun

You move north, moving through a light bend in the corridor. Shortly therafter the passage splits, continuing on north, or heading northwest. The northwest passage appears to enter some kind of chamber, while the northern corridor looks to turn to the east at the edge of your vision.

As you stand still, watching and listening, you detect a slight fluttering sound from the northeast. It lasts for only a moment, and then quiet resumes.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco pokes over the group for a few moments, prodding at various cuts and scrapes produced during the battle with the walking dead.  He proclaims most of the injuries trivial, but pulls forth his wand to tend to the injuries of Corraine and Ragnok.

"Interesting tear pattern in the wounds, really.  Still, should mend up nicely."

-----------------------------------

He peers around the hallways as they walk, freshly reloaded crossbow in hand.  The noise in the distance causes him to jump and he turns to watch it, after a moment, questioning if he heard it at all.

[sblock=ooc]A charge of the lesser vigor wand for each.  11 hp over 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

bah, double post


----------



## Rhun

*


PC Status
Ragnok 31/32
Two Axe 25/28
Otto 13/17
Verdis 16/17
Dara 24/24
Coraine 22/28
Marco 14/14
*


----------



## Manzanita

"Let's head towards that sound,"  whispers Two Axe.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara nods and proceeds carefully to the northeast.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok shrugs his shoulders and follows Two Axe down the diagnal passage toward where the sound was heard.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late afternoon (?)*

You enter a rather large hexagonal chamber.A large partially destroyed stone throne in the northern portion of the room dominates the area. It appears to have been hewn from brown marble veined with black streaks, and stands near the middle of the northern wall. Both arms have been broken off, and the seat displays a wide crack. A whole chunk is missing from the back. Rubble and other broken furniture are scattered about the room.  A few bones lie here and there, and a substance that looks like bat guano litters the floor. The ceiling is high overhead...probably some forty feet above or more, and lost in the shadows of the supporting arches.


----------



## Boddynock

Keeping an eye on the shadowed ceiling, Coraine says, "Can somebody light up the ceiling?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a nod to Coraine, Verdis calls upon his arcane powers and begins walking up the nearest wall with his sun rod held out. 

OOC: Spiderwalk.


----------



## Rhun

As soon as the Verdis gets about ten feet off the floor, the bright light of the sunrod begins to cast the ceiling into a bright light. At least a dozen bat-like creatures suddenly burst forth from nooks and crevices, flying toward you like arrows, their needlelike proboscis extended for your flesh.


*
Combat, round 1: Please post your actions.

Initiative
Verdis 20
Ragnok 19
Two Axe 18
Bat-like critters 17
Dara 16
Coraine 13
Otto 12
Marco 12
*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe stares with wonder as Verdis begins walking up a wall.  His wonderment turns to alarm when the creatures attack.  He takes a step towards Marco and readies an action to slice down any creature that comes in range.

_OOC: Try to guard the healer, at least some._


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a startled curse the warlock looses an Eldritch Blast at one of the decending creatures.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Her reactions barely beaten by the quick attackers, Dara takes a moment to reassess the situation, waiting for an opportunity to strike back.


OOC: Delay to start of next round.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco jumps at the sudden cacophony of leathery wings as the creatures descend.  Raising his crossbow, he tries to take sight on one of the creatures and fires, even as he eyes try and track one long enough to get a good look.

[sblock=ooc]Try and find one out of melee and fire.

Attack +4, 1d8 damage


Knowledge(Arcana) +10
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +10
Knowledge(Nature) +10
Knowledge(Religion) +12
Knowledge(The Planes) +10

to ID the critters. . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=hafrogman]

Marco easily identifies these creatures as Stirges...deadly little bloodsuckers that usually inhabit marshes and forests. The archivist knows that they will attempt to grasp hold of their prey and then drain their target's blood. This leaves their foe in a weekend state, and a group of stirges can easily drain several man-sized victims.

[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

"Hmm, not quite what I had in mind," says Coraine wryly. Then his smile turns sour as the creatures swoop on Verdis.

Dropping his axe and shield, he unslings his bow and fires at one of the beasts still at a distance from the warlock.

[sblock=OOC]Longbow +4, 1d8, x3[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Combat round 1*

With a startled curse the warlock looses an Eldritch Blast at one of the decending creatures. One of the things disappears in a puff of blood as the energy strikes it.

Ragnok quickly switches Norryjar to his offhand as he draws and hammer from his bandoleer and hurls it into the air. The hammer strikes another of teh creatures hard, showing gore down over the floor.

Two axe stares with wonder as Verdis begins walking up a wall. His wonderment turns to alarm when the creatures attack. He takes a step towards Marco and readies an action to slice down any creature that comes in range. He strikes one as it comes in range, splattering it across his body as the axe cuts completely through it, but a second creature grasps hold of his arm and pokes him with its mesquito like projection.

The bat-like swarm descends, striking out at multiple targets as the individual creatures break formation. You all find yourselves with at least one of the creatures attached to you...Coraine, Dara and Verdis each find themselves with two clinging to their bodies. Another flaps about seeking another target, having missed clutching on to Verdis.

Her reactions barely beaten by the quick attackers, Dara takes a moment to reassess the situation, waiting for an opportunity to strike back. Two of the critters cling to her, ready to penetrate her flesh with their sharp "beaks."

"Hmm, not quite what I had in mind," says Coraine wryly. Then his smile turns sour as the creatures swoop on Verdis. He begins to drop his axe and shield, but stops when two of the beasts clutch on to him, instead striking at one with his axe. Although hard to aim a creature so close, the paladin manages quite well, chopping the thing into pieces. Coraine tries to get the second beastie too, but almost drops his axe as he tries to pry the thing off of him.

Otto pokes his rapier at the creature attached to his body, but barely manages to hurt the thing at all.

Marco jumps at the sudden cacophony of leathery wings as the creatures descend. As one of the creatures grasps hold of him, he jolts his crossbow, and the missile flies off into darkness.



*
The creatures all used the charge action to fly down and attack.

Initiative
Verdis 20 - attack 21 (success), damage 8
Ragnok 19 - attack 16 (success), damage 8
Two Axe 18 -readied action: attack 19 (success), damage 10
Bat-like critters 17
-3 vrs Verdis - touch attack 21 (success), touch attack 15 (success), touch attack 11 (failure)
-1 vrs Ragnok - touch attack 11 (success)
-2 vrs Coraine - touch attack 18 (success), touch attack 19 (success)
-1 vrs Two Axe - touch attack 14 (success)
-1 vrs Otto - touch attack 22 (success)
-2 vrs Dara - touch attack 16 (success), touch attack 14 (success)
-1 vrs Marco - touch attack 12 (success)
Dara 16 - delay until beginning of next round
Coraine 13 - attack "20" (threat), confirm 16 (critical), damage 22; attack "1" (failure)
Otto 12 - attack 12 (success), damage 1
Marco 12 - attack 8 (failure)


PC Status
Ragnok 31/32, 1 attached critter
Two Axe 25/28, 1 attached critter
Otto 13/17, 1 attached critter
Verdis 16/17, 2 attached critters
Dara 24/24, 2 attached critters
Coraine 22/28, 1 attached critters
Marco 14/14, 1 attached critter


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]
S1 - dead
S2 - dead
S3 - dead
S4
S5
S6
S7
S8 - dead
S9
S10
S11
S12
S13
S14
[/sblock]

Teaches you to investigate strange noises. 

*


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]I assume there's no benefit in switching to a dagger, so he'll just swing again with the axe - might as well make the most of the Charge penalty to AC.

Attack +8, 1d8+4, x3.

Actually, I've just noticed on my character sheet that Coraine has Cleave, so he would have been able to take a swing at the other stirge last round. If he managed to deal with both of them, he'll assist Dara (who's the only other party member within reach with multiple attackers).[/sblock]
Having dealt with one of the pesky creatures, Coraine twists around to deal with the other in like manner.


----------



## Rhun

*Thanks for the catch on cleave, Boddynock. Of course, after your natural 20 to attack I guess it is only appropriate that a natural 1 came up for the cleave!*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe continues striking out at the flying things with his axe, aiming for a different one with each end if possible.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the catch on cleave, Boddynock. Of course, after your natural 20 to attack I guess it is only appropriate that a natural 1 came up for the cleave!*











*OOC:*


Ha! Them's the breaks. Boy, am I glad we're not playing fumbles!


----------



## Insight

"What in the blazes?" Otto says, struggling against the creature.

The halfling tries to free himself, while simultaneously stabbing at the creature.

OOC: Would it be possible to attempt an Escape Artist check to escape being stuck?  If this is a move action, can Otto still attack?


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ha! Them's the breaks. Boy, am I glad we're not playing fumbles!




*I actually have a fun fumble table too! ('course, I still swear by the old MERP critical and fumble tables. Talk about deadly.  I didn't want to clutter up my first PBP games with house rules, though.*


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Would it be possible to attempt an Escape Artist check to escape being stuck?  If this is a move action, can Otto still attack?




*It doesn't say anything about Escape Artist, but I'd allow it. Put those skills to use!*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara uses her falchion to cut one of the giant mosquitos (or whatever they are).


OOC: Attack one of the things... Atk +5 Dmg 2d4+3

"Teaches you to investigate strange noises." ...and you expect us not to do it again now?


----------



## hafrogman

Nodding sagaciously Marco offers his wisdom to the others.

"Bloodsucking stirges you see!  They're nasty, don't let them stay on you or else they'll drain you dry, and even I won't be able to help . . . oh!"

At the last he realizes that he, too, has one of the little blighters attached to him.  He drops his crossbow at his feet and pulls forth his razor sharp knife.  Usually it's used for disection, but in this case . . .

[sblock=ooc]FA: Drop crossbow
MA: Draw MW dagger
SA: Attack his stirge.  +2 attack, 1d4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock pulls the morning star from his belt and swings it awkwardly not having used the weapon much. As he begins to swing, it crackles with the familiar arcane magic he normally uses. 

OOC: +3 MW Morning star melee 1d8+2d6 20/x2 p & b Hideous Blow--Eldritch Blast damage added to melee attacks.


----------



## Rhun

Dara uses her falchion to cut one of the giant mosquitos (or whatever they are). It pops in a burst of blood and ichor as she cuts it, leaving only one of the creatures clinging to her.

The warlock pulls the morning star from his belt and swings it awkwardly not having used the weapon much. As he begins to swing, it crackles with the familiar arcane magic he normally uses. Unfortunately, the akward angle of the strike doesn't help, and Verdis is unable to cause any appreciable damage to the creatures attached to him.

Ragnok stikes the bat-thing perched upon his body, easily slaying it.

Two axe continues striking out at the flying things with his axe, aiming for a different one with each end if possible. His first strike misses the lone flying beastie, and his other slices the atached creature from his leg with surgical precision. The creature still in the air, possibly annoyed by the swipe the half-orc took at it, dives on him and attaches itself neatly to his chest.

The attached creatures all begin to suck blood from their prey. Verdis feels the drain the most, nearly collapsing as the foul blood-suckers drink his life away. Coraine, Otto, Dara and Marco also feel the weakness as the stirges attached to them begin to suck!

Having dealt with one of the pesky creatures, Coraine twists around to deal with the other in like manner. He easily kills the one stuck to him, and its bloated corpse pops in a spray of red and falls to the ground.

"What in the blazes?" Otto says, struggling against the creature. The halfling tries to free himself, while simultaneously stabbing at the creature. The agile halfing easily extracates himself from the nasty stirge's grip, but fails to pierce the fluttering thing with his blade.

Nodding sagaciously Marco offers his wisdom to the others. "Bloodsucking stirges you see!  They're nasty, don't let them stay on you or else they'll drain you dry, and even I won't be able to help . . . oh!" At the last he realizes that he, too, has one of the little blighters attached to him.  He drops his crossbow at his feet and pulls forth his razor sharp knife.  Usually it's used for disection, but in this case . . .although he strikes the creature successfully, his position makes it impossible for him to do enough damage to dislodge the stirge.




*

Initiative
Dara 20 - attack 12 (success), damage 5
Verdis 20 - attack 6 (failure)
Ragnok 19 - attack 13 (success), damage 11
Two Axe 18 - attack 9 (failure), attack 24 (success), damage 8
Bat-like critters 17
-1 touch attack vrs Two Axe 17 (Success), attaches itself
-2 attached to Verdis, blood drain for 7 CON (3 + 4) YIKES!
-1 attached to Coraine, blood drain for 3 CON
-1 attached to Otto, blood drain for 2 CON
-1 attached to Dara, blood drain for 1 CON
-1 attached to Marco, blood drain for 4 CON
Coraine 13 - attack 24, damage 6
Otto 12 - escape artist check 20 (success), attack 7 (failure)
Marco 12 - attack 20 (success), damage 1

PC Status
Ragnok 31/32,
Two Axe 25/28, 1 attached critter
Otto 10/14 (13/17), CON 11
Verdis 4/5 (16/17), 2 attached critters, CON 5
Dara 21/21 (24/24), 1 attached critter, CON 13
Coraine 19/25 (22/28), CON 12
Marco 8/8 (14/14), 1 attached critter, CON 6


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]
S1 - dead
S2 - dead
S3 - dead
S4
S5
S6
S7 - dead
S8 - dead
S9 - dead
S10 - dead
S11
S12 - dead
S13
S14
[/sblock]

*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco sways slightly on his feet and attempts to get better leverage to cut the creature off again.

[sblock=ooc]Rinse and repeat[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Having raised her blade once more, Dara aims for the second parasite now.


OOC: Attack the other thing... Atk +5 Dmg 2d4+3


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe realizes that these creatures do the most damage after they're already attached.  He thus focuses on the one stuck to his chest.  

_OOC:  Honestly, I can't really see using a double bladed axe effectively on a creature stuck to one's chest.  I think he might be better off grabbing it with one hand and trying to pull it off, throw it on the floor, and stomp on it.  But if he can effectively use his axe, that would probably be better in game terms.  Whatever you think._


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Aware that he is in serious trouble, Verdis swings again and makes his way back down the wall before he falls.


----------



## Boddynock

Noting the pallor of Verdis face, and feeling his own weakness from the bloodsuckers' attack, Coraine strides forward and aims a stroke at one of the creatures attached to the warlock.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 3*

Having raised her blade once more, Dara aims for the second parasite now. She easily splits the beastie with her sharp blade, and breathes a sigh of relief to find herself free of the stirges' grasp.

Aware that he is in serious trouble, Verdis swings again and makes his way back down the wall before he falls. This time, he smushes one of the nasty critters beneath his morningstar, spraying the blood from its bloated body all over.

Ragnok aims a blow of his axe at the stirge attached to Verdis, but the warlock moves at the last instant and the dwarf's strike nearly takes off his head!

Two Axe grabs the last creature attached to him in his mailed gauntlet, and squeezes until the thing pops! Seeing the Marco in trouble, Two Axe hurls the body to the ground, and aims his axe at the creature attached to the healer. His attack is accurate, and frees Marco from the tiny thing's cluthches.

The last stirge attached to Verdis releases him and begins fluttering toward the ceiling, obviously sated on the warlock's blood. Verdis takes a quick swing at the thing, but his weapon passes just below the thing as it flies off.

The stirge that Otto pried off his body flutters about and manages to grasp hold of the halfing again.

Noting the pallor of Verdis face, and feeling his own weakness from the bloodsuckers' attack, Coraine is relieved to see most of the beasties dead. Striding forward, he aims a stroke of his axe at the critter attached to Otto, splitting the critter in twain.

With the last of the stirges seeking shelter in the nooks and crannies of the ceiling, you all begin to feel the effects of the latest battle as the adrenaline begins to wear off.


*
End combat. 300 xps earned.


Initiative
Dara 20 - attack 17 (success), damage 7; AoO 8 (failure)
Verdis 20 - attack 19 (success), damage 14
Ragnok 19 - attack "1" (failure)
Two Axe 18 - attack 14 (success), damage 6; attack 25 (success), damage 5
(Used axe for both attacks, but changed the results for flavor!)
Bat-like critters 17
-1 releases Verdis, flies toward ceiling
-1 touch attack vrs Otto 20 (success), attaches
Coraine 13 - attack 23, damage 7
Otto 12 - 
Marco 12 - 

PC Status
Ragnok 31/32,
Two Axe 25/28,
Otto 10/14 (13/17), CON 11
Verdis 4/5 (16/17), CON 5
Dara 21/21 (24/24), CON 13
Coraine 19/25 (22/28), CON 12
Marco 8/8 (14/14), CON 6


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]
S1 - dead
S2 - dead
S3 - dead
S4 - dead
S5 - dead
S6 (4)
S7 - dead
S8 - dead
S9 - dead
S10 - dead
S11 - dead
S12 - dead
S13 - dead
S14 - dead
[/sblock]

*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco idly wipes his barely used dagger clean on a pocket hankercheif and returns it to its sheath at his belt.  He pokes one long finger at the hole in his chest left by the stirge's probiscus, trying to judge size and depth for his notes.  He absentmindly tastes a drop of his own blood as he considers the dead stirges and his companions.

"Well, this isn't good.  I'm afraid there's not much my magics can do to fix this.  No, a few days in bed before we're all back to normal I think.  The blood drain is particularly insidious, it leaves your body weakened and more suceptible to all kinds of nasty diseases, not to mention the reduced stamina. . . I wouldn't recommend the front lines of any battles any time soon."

He picks up the pieces of the stirge that Two Axe knocked off his chest for him, remembering to nod his thanks as he considers the beast.  He takes mental notes of the creatures physiology as the others decide on a course of action.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok spits on the ground. "Foul beasts," he says.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock steadies himself with a hand on the wall. "That was decidedly unpleasant. I feel half dead."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“And you are pale enough to look the other half,”_ Dara says with a hint of concern in her voice. _“Maybe we should break it for today. Nothing good can come out of going on like this.”_


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok nods at Dara's words. "I do not much like the idea o' resting here. Perhaps we should withdraw back t' Nulb?


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I do not think I will be of much assistance until I recover. I don't think we'll find much rest in this place."


----------



## Boddynock

"I have my doubts that we'll find much rest in Nulb," says Coraine, frowning as he rolls his neck to release the tension in it, and feeling the wash of nauseous exhaustion which the battle has brought.

"Still, it's probably better than this place."

He then goes on to volunteer to care for the wounded, wherever they rest, so as to assist their healing.

[sblock=OOC]Heal +6[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

"Do you have a place to stay in Nulb?" asks Two axe.  "It is a dangerous town.  Perhaps we could rest in the tower, or down the passage in that cottage.  Or simply down here.  It seems the denizens of these tunnels are mostly dead.  We might be safe is we simply stayed in one place."


----------



## hafrogman

Marco nods with Two Axe's assessment.

"Yes, Nulb is an unfortunate place.  Perhaps the bandit's tower would best suit our needs.  It has served as habitation more recently than the rest of this place.  Mostly I have no wish to encounter my friend from the bar again."


----------



## Rhun

Coraine tends to everyone's wounds, using his healing knowledge as best he can. Rest is the one thing he recommends, though. Only time can heal all wounds.


*Decisions on where to rest? Here, the tower, the cottage, Nulb, back to Hommlet? Let me know.*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe advocates resting in the bandit tower.  They could lock the door, and move the bed over the trap door.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“For a day's rest, the tower will do fine. We know of the secret tunnel, so no surprises will come that way.”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods briskly. "The tower!" He then leads the way.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, evening - Bandit Tower*

You organize yourselves and withdraw from the dungeons of the Temple, encountering no resistance along the way. You can only hope that the 'dead' ghouls and slaughtered stirges will garner no attention, and alert none to your presence.

You move across the muddy, weed-ridden Temple compound back to the shattered tower that had served as the bandit's lair, noting the sun approaching the horizon. You set about turning the place into a proper shelter, and within an hour have everything set up to your fancy.


----------



## Insight

Otto rouses after a short nap.  He stretches and searches his things.

"I dare say some fruit of the vine ought to refresh us," Otto says, producing two bottles of wine and four glasses from his magical pouch.  "Blue Mountain Special Reserve, a bit woody, but perfectly palatable, and Lortmill Farms White, a dapper little fellow with just a hint of cherry." 

Otto places the chilled bottles and glasses on a table (or whatever will make do for one), and taking one of the glasses for himself, pops the cork on the Lortmill Farms White and pours.

Bringing the glass up to his nose, the halfling takes in the aroma.  "They say red wines are good for the blood," Otto remarks, "But I am rather partial to white wines for their recuperative properties."  He takes a sip and smiles.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, dawn - Broken Tower*

The night passes quietly as you take your rest in the bandit's tower. There are plenty of provisions, and Otto's bevy of select vintages adds a bit of civilization to your repaste.

Between Coraine and Marco's ministrations, you all feel quite a bit stronger come morning. Verdis and Marco still feel quite weak, and their flesh is pale (especially Verdis, who suffered the worst from the Stirge attack).


*

PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock rises looking even more pale than usual. His consumption of red wine the night before hasn't helped as much as he'd hoped. Indeed he feels both weak and hungover. "I don't know how much good I'll be today, but I don't think it is wise to hole up here much longer. I am willing to continue."  He sounds rather fatalistic as if perhaps death would be no worse than the way he feels now.


----------



## Manzanita

"Let's get going."  says Two Axe.  "We were making good progress yesterday."  he says, ready to head back to the temple underground.


----------



## Boddynock

"Agreed," says Coraine.

"Verdis, man, you look like death warmed up. Since we need to keep you warmed, stay in the middle of the party. You look as if the wind of a sword's passage could knock you over. No brawls for you today!"

"Marco, would you stay close to him, please? It would be a wise precaution."

"All right, let's go! We still have to get to the heart of this foul place - and cut it out."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Then let's get going,”_ Dara says, eager to find the cultists and deal with them rather sooner than later.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, I should have known I'd do better sticking to my usual place in the middle. That will teach me to go walking up walls into the unknown."  He loads his trusty crossbow and tries to look confident.


----------



## Rhun

"Don't worry, lad," says Ragnok, "They'll have to get past me axe to get to ye."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We should start by checking the rooms we have been to yesterday already, then proceed where we left off,”_ Dara offers.


----------



## Boddynock

"Good idea, Dara. Let's go."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, early morning - Temple Dungeons*

You quickly break your fast and prepare yourselves for the day's trials. You cross the compound, enter the Temple Proper, and quickly follow your path from the previous day.

The ghoul chambers are just as you left them...blood and ichor stains the area of your battle, and bits and pieces of ghoul lay strewn about. It does not appear as if the chamber has ben disturbed since your previous visit.

The same goes for the stirge chamber. It too appears to be as you left it. The single remaining creature that escaped you yesterday flies down to seek more blood, but is handily blasted out of the air by a jumpy Verdis before it even gets close.




*
Further north in the passage? Or back some other way?

PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*


----------



## Boddynock

"Nice shot!" Coraine can't help but grin at Verdis' lightning-fast response.

"Come on, let's head north."


----------



## Manzanita

"I'm with you."  says Two axe.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Taking grim satisfaction in his kill, Verdis reloads and moves north with the others.


----------



## Rhun

You push on north, but soon find your self heading in a southerly direction as the passage wraps around. Certainly, whoever designed this place wqas either a twisted madman or an unbridled genius. As you walk on, a heavy thud sounds in the distance, reverberating through the high stone corridors. In fact, it is hard to tell whether it came from behind or ahead of you. All quickly returns to silence, and after a few moments you continue on your way.

Soon, you exit the south leading passage and enter one running east and west. A couple of doors are apparent nearby, as is a passage leading southeast. The tunnel fades into darkness to the west. You catch a very faint smell of death and decay upon the ever changing air currents as you stand and decide where to go next.


----------



## Boddynock

"This way," says Coraine, turning to the east.

"Otto, can you find anything?" He indicates the door.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, early morning - Temple Dungeons*

Otto moves to the eastern door and quickly searches it. Finding nothing (Search check 19), he presses his ear against the thick wood. After several minutes, he pulls away and quickly whispers to you that he heard voices beyond the door (Listen check 9), but that he couldn't make out what was being said.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods. He stands thinking for a moment, then looks up, smiles, and whispers to Otto, "Lend me one of your wine glasses."

He takes the glass, places it rim first on the door, then applies his ear to the base. He listens intently to the voices in the room beyond.

[sblock=OOC]Listen +0[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Even with the aid of the glass, the voices are still too low to make out completely. Coraine manages to capture a few clear phrases. The is something about teaching someone named Alrrrem a lesson, and another voice adds something about the Fire Temple growing too powerful.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara shrugs and points at the door, while drawing her falchion.


----------



## Manzanita

"Now we're getting somewhere..."  whispers Two axe hefting his axe.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine counts off, mouthing the words and holding up fingers ...

"One ... two ... three."

He kicks in the door.


----------



## Rhun

The stout wooden door flies inward from the kick of Coraine's heavy boot. Two smoking torches light the room beyond the door...a furnished room, holding a long table with a bench to each side, a couple of chairs, and various pegs and hangers mounted to the walls. 

Four men stand within, dressed for battle but obviously not expecting it. They wear bronzed half-plate, and have their weapons near at hand, but are completely surprised by your sudden assault. One stands in the archway leading into another chamber to the north, one to the south, and two sit at across the table to the east. These men wear brown surcoats over their armor, embossed with a black triangle.

*Surprie Round Actions?*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine doesn't miss a beat. He steps forward and aims a high, killing stroke at the warrior standing in the northern doorway. Those inhabiting such a place must surely be aligned with evil. As he does so, he calls on the god to strike down his foes.

[sblock=OOC]Smite Evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara launches towards the temple guards and swings her blade against the first she can reach.


OOC: (Partial) Charge straight ahead against #2.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe steps forward and delivers a one-two stroke with his axe.

_OOC:  Looks like he can step forward 5 feet and make a full attack on #4.  But in surprise rounds, you only get a standard action?  If so, he'd only make a single attack.

AC 19; double axe:  +9 1d8+6 or two attacks at +7, 1d8+4 (or +2)_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes aim at the black triangle on a surcoated fellow and looses his crossbow bolt.


----------



## Insight

"Well, well, what do we have here?" Otto says, trundling into the room.  Drawing his rapier, the halfling takes aim at the closest opponent.

[sblock=OOC]Move to square AZ66 and prepare to attack the guy in the corner.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Really not much of a combatant, Marco bides his time and watches as the others charge forward.  He briefly considers trying to squeeze a shot off in these tight quarters, but decides not to waste his time.


----------



## Rhun

*Surprise Round*

Coraine doesn't miss a beat. He steps forward and aims a high, killing stroke at the warrior standing in the northern doorway. Those inhabiting such a place must surely be aligned with evil. As he does so, he calls on the god to strike down his foes. Hieroneous answers his servant's call, and the paladin's battle axe sheers metal and flesh, cutting the foe down in a single blow.

[sblock=FOr Boddynock]
Just so you can brag 'Nock, you just took out a 4th level Fighter in a single hit.
[/sblock]

Dara launches towards the temple guards and swings her blade against the first she can reach, moving around the edge of the wooden table to get into position. Her heavy falchion cuts through the man's armor, and although it doesn't fell him, it is easy to see that he is severely wounded.

Two axe steps forward and delivers a stroke with his axe, cutting a slash across his foe's shoulder. 

[sblock=For Two Axe]
As Two Axe delivers his attack, he catches sight of another guard some thirty feet down the southern corridor, just where the passage angles away out of sight.
[/sblock]

Ragnok strikes at the last of the guards, but only manages to graze him with Norryjar.

Verdis takes aim at the black triangle on a surcoated fellow and looses his crossbow bolt, but his aim is off and the missile shatters against the room's stone wall.

"Well, well, what do we have here?" Otto says, trundling into the room.  Drawing his rapier, the halfling takes aim at the closest opponent. The halfling's thrust in on target, but his slim blade is unable to penetrate the Temple guard's heavy armor.

Really not much of a combatant, Marco bides his time and watches as the others charge forward. He briefly considers trying to squeeze a shot off in these tight quarters, but decides not to waste his time.




*

COraine smite evil vrs R1 "20" (threat), confirm 20 (success), damage 36
Dara vrs R2 24 (threat), confirm 18 (success), damage 17
Two Axe vrs R4 27 (success), damage 9
Ragnok vrs R3 26 (success), damage 5
Verdis vrs R4 12 (failure)
Otto vrs R4 14 (failure)
Marco



PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-2/34
R2	10/27
R3	22/27
R4	18/27

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 1*

The three temple guard's recover from the shock of being surprised quickly, taking the offensive as they grab weapons and attack you.

One whips out his longsword and aims a powerful two-handed blow at Two Axe, striking the half-orc a critical blow and opening a deep, bloody gash in his side. *"More to the South!"* shouts Two Axe, as he continues to rip into his opponet with both sides of his axe. The first side slashes another wound in the guard, but the man dodges the second strike.

[sblock=For Two Axe]

Two Axe notes that the guard to the south dodges back around the corner, out of sight.

[/sblock]

The guard that Dara slashed brandishes his battleaxe and strikes back at her, grazing her thigh with the blade.

The last guard attacks Ragnok with his morningstar, striking the dwarf solidly.

Otto fakes out his foe, and takes advantage of the opening to thrust his rapier into the guard's stomach.

Letting his crossbow fall to hang by its strap, Verdis calls upon his magic to toss a blast at the same target. His blast of arcane energy strikes home, but doesn't seem to do much damage to his target.

Coraine stands for a moment in awe of the power of his god. Then he pivots, bringing the momentum of his movement to bear in the strike against Dara's opponent. His axe cleaves through yet more armor and flesh, and a second foe falls beneath the paladin's blade.

Marco continues to watch the slaughter with a morbid fascination, noting how each man dies of his wounds. He also keeps an eye back out the door, making sure no surprises come from behind.

Seeing Coraine steal her kill, Dara turns to the next guard in line. Her falchion slashes a bloody wound deep into the man's bicep.

Ragnok aims another blow at his opponent, but fails to cut through the thick metal of the man's armor.



*
I hope nobody minds, but I think I am going to switch formats to where I post the round before you post your actions. That way I can update it as each player posts for their PC...is this okay with you guys?

Initiative Count
R4 21 - attack vrs Two Axe "20" (threat), confirm 26 (critical), damage 15
R2 18 - attack vrs Dara 25 (success), damage 5
Two Axe 18 - attack vrs R4 "20" (threat), confirm 11 (failure), damage 6; attack vrs R4 18 (failure)
R3 17 - attack vrs Ragnok 24 (success), damage 9
Otto 16 - bluff check 18 vrs sense motive 17 to feint R3 (success),  attack 18 (success), damage 7 (3+4 sneak attack)
Verdis 15 - ranged touch vrs 25 (success), damage 5
Coraine 7 - attack vrs R2 21 (success), damage 8
Marco 5
Dara 4 - attack vrs R4 21 (success), damage 8
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs R3 16 (failure)


PC Status
Ragnok 23/32,
Two Axe 13/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 19/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-2/34
R2	-3/27
R3	15/27
R4	4/27

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Manzanita

"More to the South!"  shouts Two Axe, as he continues to rip into his opponet with both sides of his axe.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

OOC: I've no problem with the new format, I realize how difficult it is to keep up with all the different actions in a combat.  

Letting his crossbow fall to hang by its strap, Verdis calls upon his magic to toss a blast at the same target.


----------



## Insight

OOC: Otto is going to try to feint #3 and get a Sneak Attack on him.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara attacks again, hoping to drop the wounded cultist now.


OOC: Sure, fine with me. Do what works best for you.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine stands for a moment in awe of the power of his god. Then he pivots, bringing the momentum of his movement to bear in the strike against Dara's opponent.









*OOC:*



Re new format: go for it!

Re bragging rights: *YES!* My third level paladin dropped a fourth level fighter with one blow! Hoody-hoo!   

Ahem.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 1 completed, above.

Map is as of the end of Round 1*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 2*

The guard facing Two Axe and Dara aims a slash of his longsword at the new threat, slicing a bloody wound across Dara's thigh. Two Axe takes advantage of the distraction, and strikes the man down with a blow to the chest.

The other guard ignore the painful stab wound of Otto's rapier, and striks again at Ragnok. This time, his morningstar glances off the dwarf's armor, doing no damage.

"Ignore me, will you?" Otto asks sarcastically, striking again at the guard. While he again manages to bluff the guard into providing an opening, his rapier is turned aside by his foe's armor.

Disappointed with his last shot, Verdis takes a step into the room and summons his power for another blast. Seeing his intended target fall, he unleashes his power against the last of the Temple guards, felling the man with a shot to the head.

Coraine glances around as the last guard falls, then says to Marco, "Ragnok will need some healing. I'll take care of Dara." Then he steps up to the barbarian woman and lays his hand on her arm. He concentrates for a moment, and the warm healing of the god flows into her veins, knitting up her hurts.

Marco moves further into the room, chanting the words of one of the prayers he knows that is designed to heal wounds, and placing his hands upon Ragnok.


*


Initiative Count
R4 21 - attack vrs Dara 20 (success), damage 6
Two Axe 18 - attack vrs R4 12 (failure); attack vrs R4 26 (success), damage 
R3 17 - attack vrs Ragnok 16 (failure)
Otto 16 - bluff 17 vrs sense motive 16 (failure) to feint R3; attack vrs R3 16 (failure)
Verdis 15 - attack vrs R3 "20" (threat), confirm 22 success), damage 18
Coraine 7 - lay on hands on Dara for 7 points
Marco 5 - cure light wounds on Ragnok for 9 points
Dara 4 - 
Ragnok 3 - 


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 13/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-2/34
R2	-4/27
R3	-3/27
R4	-1/27

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Insight

"Ignore me, will you?" Otto asks sarcastically, striking again at the guard.

OOC: Same as before, feint + attack on R3.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Disappointed with his last shot, Verdis takes a step into the room and summons his power for another blast (at 4).


----------



## Rhun

As the last guard tumbles to the floor, you can hear sounds of shouting to the south. Obviously, there are more guards in that direction, and they are preparing to meet you...


*I'm going to continue with the initiative round count, so let me know what you want to do.*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine glances around as the last guard falls, then says to Marco, "Ragnok will need some healing. I'll take care of Dara."

Then he steps up to the barbarian woman and lays his hand on her arm. He concentrates for a moment, and the warm healing of the god flows into her veins, knitting up her hurts.

[sblock=OOC]Lay on Hands for 7 points of healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe hardly pauses as his enemy goes down.  "I'll get them!" he shouts and dashes South, his big boots pounding on the stone floor.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis begins to crank the crossbow and drops in another bolt. He raises the weapon and takes another step into the room looking for a target.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Seeing the half-orc stomp off on his own despite the deep sword gash in his side, Dara says: _“Thanks, Coraine! Guess, we should follow him, he won't last long in his current state.”_

Then she heads down south as well, sighing silently... _“As dumb as they're brave...”_


----------



## Insight

Seeing the last guard fall, Otto breathes a sigh of relief.  "Well, that wasn't so bad, I suppose," he says.

Hearing the sounds of shouting nearby, the halfling's ears perk.  As he turns to warn the others, he watches, momentarily stunned as the half-orc marches in the direction of the shouting.  Otto looks at the rest of his companions.  "Yes, well... I suppose we'd better..."


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 3*

Two axe hardly pauses as his enemy goes down.  *"I'll get them!"* he shouts and dashes South, his big boots pounding on the stone floor. Rushing around the corner, the half-orc is met with a volley of crossbow bolts from the line of guards in the room ahead! Luckily, his armor turns most of the missiles; only one penetrates to add yet another wound to Two Axe's growing collection. As soon as they fire, the drop their crossbows, going for their blades.

Seeing the last guard fall, Otto breathes a sigh of relief.  "Well, that wasn't so bad, I suppose," he says. Hearing the sounds of shouting nearby, the halfling's ears perk.  As he turns to warn the others, he watches, momentarily stunned as the half-orc marches in the direction of the shouting.  Otto looks at the rest of his companions.  "Yes, well... I suppose we'd better..."[/

Verdis begins to crank the crossbow and drops in another bolt. He raises the weapon and takes another step into the room looking for a target.

Seeing the half-orc stomp off on his own despite the deep sword gash in his side, Dara says: _“Thanks, Coraine! Guess, we should follow him, he won't last long in his current state.”_ Then she heads down south as well, sighing silently... _“As dumb as they're brave...”_


*
Round 2 updated above. Also, sorry again for the delays. I've been extremely busy the last week.

Let me know if you wanted to do something else this besides move down the corridor? 


Initiative Count
Two Axe 18 - hustle to AZ73
G1 18 - ready action, attack vrs Two Axe 18 (success)
G2 18 - ready action, attack vrs Two Axe	7 (failure)
G3 18 - ready action, attack vrs Two Axe	15 (failure)
G4 18 - ready action, attack vrs Two Axe 13 (failure)
G5 18 - ready action, attack vrs Two Axe 19 (success), damage 6
Otto 16 - move
Verdis 15 - move
Coraine 7 - move
Marco 5 - 
Dara 4 - move
Ragnok 3 - move


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 7/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-2/34
R2	-4/27
R3	-3/27
R4	-1/27
G1     9/9
G2     9/9
G3     9/9
G4     9/9
G5     9/9

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock follows the others, but keeps an eye out for trouble from behind. If he gets a clear shot he'll use his crossbow.


----------



## Manzanita

Foolish, perhaps, and Two axe realizes he may have charged too soon.  Seeing them drop their crossbows, Two axe stands his ground, readying axe to intercept anyone approaching.

_OOC: Ready an action to strike down the first guard to approach him._


----------



## Boddynock

As he slips past the half-orc, Coraine says crisply, "Fall back to the second rank for healing." He then calls over his shoulder, "Marco, do something for this dumb ox, will you?"

After that, his attention is solely on his enemy. Stepping up, he swings at the nearest soldier.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AY75 and attack #2[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Seeing the guards go for their swords already, Dara knows she won't be able to slip into the room before they had their weapons ready. She decides to improve her own defenses first before trying something foolish like charging into the room, while slowly moving forward.


OOC: Cast _Shield_ (No ASF), Move to AY74.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 4*

Foolish, perhaps, and Two axe realizes he may have charged too soon. Seeing them drop their crossbows, Two axe stands his ground, readying axe to intercept anyone approaching.

The guards instead assemble into formation, their blades readied for the first of you to come forward. All but one, who opens the door on the far side of the chamber and moves through, shouting for help.

Otto simply stands his ground, waiting for the warriors to take the front rank.

The warlock follows the others, but keeps an eye out for trouble from behind. He gets a clear shot at one of the guards as he steps up, but his aim is off and the bolt sails over his target's head.

As he slips past the half-orc, Coraine says crisply, "Fall back to the second rank for healing." He then calls over his shoulder, "Marco, do something for this dumb ox, will you?" After that, his attention is solely on his enemy. Stepping up, he swings at the nearest soldier, nimbly avoiding their slashing blades. His axe cuts through his foe's chainmail, toppling the guard to the ground.

Seeing the guards go for their swords already, Dara knows she won't be able to slip into the room before they had their weapons ready. She decides to improve her own defenses first before trying something foolish like charging into the room, while slowly moving forward.

Marco steps up behind Two Axe, chanting the words of his most powerful spell of healing, and laying his hands upon the half-orc's back to channel the power into his body. Two Axe feels much better, but his wounds are not completely healed.

Ragnok charges past, swining Norryjar in a powerful arc. His armor absorbs the strikes from the nearest guard, but knock him off balance, and the axe does little more than cut air.


*
Initiative Count
Two Axe 18 - ready attack action
G1 18 - 5' step, ready attack action vrs Ragnok 13 (failure)
G2 18 - ready attack action vrs Coraine 11 (failure)
G3 18 - open door, move through
G4 18 - 5' step, ready attack action vrs Ragnok 19 (failure)
G5 18 - 5' step, ready attack action vrs Coraine 10 (failure)
Otto 16 - delay
Verdis 15 - 5' step, attack vrs G2 12 (failure)
Coraine 7 - move, attack vrs G2 17 (success), damage 10
Marco 5 - move, cast cure moderate wounds, curing 14 points
Dara 4 - move, cast shield
Ragnok 3 - move, attack vrs G4 14 (failure)


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 21/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24, shield 30r for AC21
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-4/34
R2	-6/27
R3	-5/27
R4	-3/27
G1     9/9
G2     -1/9
G3     9/9
G4     9/9
G5     9/9

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Waiting for an opening, Dara is ready to spring upon the cult's guards every moment.


OOC: Delay. As soon as one of the opponents falls or moves away, Dara will move into/through the gap (using Tumble) and attack.


----------



## Manzanita

"YES!"

Two Axe surges back into the battle after Marco's healing touch.  He won't charge, but will move in and take a single strike to take one down.

_OOC:  AC 19 double axe:  +9 1d8 +6_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Seeing the press in front of him, Verdis continues to serve as rear guard and begins reloading his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 5*

The guards attack with vigor, determined not to allow your group through their ranks, despite losing one of their number. The guard that moved through the door disappears from your sight, while the others strike at you...but none of their blades find their target's flesh.

Seeing the press in front of him, Verdis continues to serve as rear guard and begins reloading his crossbow. 

[sblock=Verdis]
You hear what sounds to be heavy bootsteps and rattling armor coming from behind you, although whatever is causing the sound is still out of sight.
[/sblock]

Otto keeps his weapon in hand, but with nowhere to go he continues to stand his ground.

Coraine strikes the next target, cleaving through the man's helm and sundering his skull with a powerful stroke of his battleaxe.

*"YES!"* Two Axe pauses for an opening, and then surges back into the battle after Marco's healing touch. He moves in cautiously, striking witha single blow of his orcish axe. Two Axe over extends himself though, and misses the guard.

Marco steps a bit closer to the battle, taking special interest in the wounds inflicted by the weapons in his companion's hands.

Seeing an opening, Dara springs upon the cult's guards, slashing with her falchion. Her blade too misses its mark, cutting only air.

With Two Axe and Dara engaging one of the guards, Ragnok turns his eyes to the other. Norryjar strikes true, gashing the man's chest, but not taking him down.


*
Initiative Count
Two Axe 18 - delay to initiative count 7(unless you wanted to incur AoOs)
G1 18 - attack vrs Ragnok 16 (failure) vrs Coraine 11 (failure)[/s]
G3 18 - ?
G4 18 - attack vrs Ragnok 14 (failure)
G5 18 - attack vrs Coraine 10 (failure)
Otto 16 - 
Verdis 15 - 
Coraine 7 - attack vrs G5 18 (success), damage 12
Two Axe 7 - move, attack vrs G4 12 (failure)
Marco 5 - 5' step
Dara 4 - move, attack vrs G4 8 (failure)
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs G1 17 (success), damage 6


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 21/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24, shield 29r for AC21
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-5/34
R2	-7/27
R3	-6/27
R4	-4/27
G1     9/9
G2     -2/9
G3     9/9
G4     9/9
G5     -3/9

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues her attacks, hoping to defeat the remaining guards quickly, so they can prepare for the reinforcements.


OOC: Only 2 minutes duration on the spell, BTW. 2nd-level Sorcerer.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe will stand his ground and attack with both ends of his axe, now.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Raising his loaded crossbow, Verdis says to the others in a stage whisper, "Armored men approaching from the rear!"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“That was quick. I had hoped we have a little more time...”_


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 6*

The two remaining guards continue their attacks, one striking at Ragnok and one striking against Two Axe. Ragnok's armor again turns the blow, but Two Axe takes a glancing blow from one guard's shortsword.

You can all hear the calls from outside the western doorway where it sounds as though the other guard is calling for reinforcements.

Raising his loaded crossbow, Verdis says to the others in a stage whisper,"Armored men approaching from the rear!" 

Otto, his blade in hand, turns and steps back toward Verdis, taking a position next to the warlock.

Coraine shakes his head. "When it rains it pours," he says, and moves back down the corridor to meet the reinforcements coming from the rear, his armor clanking loudly all the while.

Two Axe stands his ground and attacks with both ends of his axe, now. The guard dodges the first swing, but suffers a bloody slash from Two Axe's second strike.

Marco quickly thinks through all of the curative magics he currently has memorized, and comes to the realization that this combat could end up going very badly. Having a bad feeling, the archivist begins casting a protective spell and hopes he doesn't have to get involved in close combat.

Dara continues her attacks, hoping to defeat the remaining guards quickly, so they can prepare for the reinforcements. _“That was quick. I had hoped we have a little more time...”_ She brings her falchion down hard, finishing the guard that Two Axe had wounded.

Ragnok growls and slashes at the last guard with Norryjar. The waraxe strikes solidly, and the man's head goes bouncing to the ground.



*
Initiative Count
G1 18 - attack vrs Ragnok 18 (failure)
G3 18 - ?
G4 18 - attack vrs Two Axe 20 (success), damage 2
Otto 16 - 5' step, ready attack action
Verdis 15 - ready attack action
Coraine 7 - moves
Two Axe 7 - attack vrs G4 9 (failure); attack vrs G4 24 (success), damage 7
Marco 5 - cast Shield of Faith on self
Dara 4 - attack vrs G4 23 (sucess), damage 8
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs G1 "20" (threat), confirm 25 (success), damage 35


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 19/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24, shield 19r for AC21
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 30r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-6/34
R2	-8/27
R3	-7/27
R4	-5/27
G1	dead
G2	-3/9
G3	9/9
G4	-6/9
G5	-4/9

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Manzanita

Looks like one may have gotten behind Two Axe.  If so, he'll try to shift to reduce his flanking risk.  But in any case, he'l continue his hack away at the guards with both ends of his axe.

_OOC:  AC 19 +7 1d8+4/+7 1d8+2_


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Looks like one may have gotten behind Two Axe.  If so, he'll try to shift to reduce his flanking risk.  But in any case, he'l continue his hack away at the guards with both ends of his axe.




*The grey coloration means dead/unconscious. There are no enemies left in the room, but their are reinforcements coming from both sides.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“This way?”_ Dara says, moving towards the door and opening it.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Unsure which way to go, Verdis keeps his crossbow ready and waits to see what the others find beyond the door.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine shouts from the rear, "I say fall back the way we came. If we can make it to that corridor which veers northeast, at least we won't have to fight on two fronts. And I could do with Two Axe back here."


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe charges back to help Corrain.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 7*

Otto steps forward next to Coraine, ready to meet the coming reinforcements.

Unsure which way to go, Verdis keeps his crossbow ready and waits to see what the others find beyond the door.

Coraine shouts from the rear, "I say fall back the way we came. If we can make it to that corridor which veers northeast, at least we won't have to fight on two fronts. And I could do with Two Axe back here."

Two Axe turns at Coraine's words and begins to move back down the passage.

No sooner do the words come out of Coraine's mouth then do more armored guards round the corner ahead, their weapons held at the ready. One cries "Kill the mercenaries!" as he sees your group clustered in the corridor.

_“This way?”_ Dara says, moving towards the door and opening it. Outside is a ten-foot wide corridor, in which stands the human guard that fled from your group. 

Coming through the open door across the hallway are armored gnolls, snarling as they come toward you. At least three are visible, but there may be more behind them.

Ragnok growls and charges past Dara into the corridor, his axe flailing about his head. His axe tears into the human guard who called for help, crushing his clavicle as the blade cuts into his chest and drops him to the gorund.




*
Initiative Count

G3 18 - ?

Otto 16 - 5' step
Verdis 15 - 
Coraine 7 - 
Two Axe 7 - move
G6 6 - move
G7 6 - move
G8 6 - move
G9 6 - move
Marco 5 - 
Dara 4 - move, open door
Ragnok 3 - move, attack 19 (success), damage 11


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 19/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24, shield 18r for AC21
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 29r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-7/34
R2	-9/27
R3	-8/27
R4	-6/27

G1	dead
G2	-4/9
G3	-2/9
G4	-7/9
G5	-5/9

G6
G7
G8
G9

ga
gb
gc
gd
bb1

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Kill the mercenaries!"



"Mercenaries? Ha!" Nodding to Otto, Coraine adopts a ready stance, crying "For the Invincible!" As soon as the enemy is close enough, he swings ferociously at the guard who maligned him. Let the fountains of his blood make amends for his offense!


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis fires the crossbow at the lead Gnoll (6).


----------



## Manzanita

"Out of the way, Otto!"  Two axe shouts, barreling forward.  He will advance, and try to strike down a guard.

_OOC:  Actually, I'm a little unsure on initiative here.  Two Axe does not want to 'charge', and suffer the AC penalty.  He would prefer to simply take up position next to Coraine in the hallway.  If he is able to move up and attack (30 feet), then he doesn't want to waste an action, so he would do that._


----------



## Rhun

*Two Axe's initiative comes up before the enemy. He can move up and attack or wait.*


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Two Axe's initiative comes up before the enemy. He can move up and attack or wait.*




He'll move up and attack, then.  He's impulsive that way...


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“You should have run while you still could...”_

Dara swings her falchion around and attacks the closest enemy.


----------



## Insight

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Out of the way, Otto!" Two axe shouts, barreling forward. He will advance, and try to strike down a guard.




Otto turns, hearing the shout.  "Very well, brute," he replies, "Better you than I to take their charge.  I'll aid as best I can."

Otto lets Two Axe by, and steps back once the barbarian is past.

OOC: 5' step back, allowing Two Axe to have that space to himself.  Draw a dagger to throw if possible.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 8*

Combat, round 8

The first gnoll stikes at Ragnok with his axe, but the blade comes nowhere near the dour dwarf. The other two visible gnolls mingle about in the doorway, waiting for an opening to move through.

Otto turns, hearing the shout. "Very well, brute," he replies, "Better you than I to take their charge. I'll aid as best I can." OOtto lets Two Axe by, and steps back once the barbarian is past. Drawing a dagger to toss at the approaching guards, Otto loses grip on the weapon in his haste in it clatters to the ground not ten feet away from where he stands.

Verdis fires the crossbow at the lead guard. The quarrel is not centered properly in its track, though, and when the warlock clicks the trigger the missile flies completely off target.
*Changed Verdis' target from gnoll to guard...Verdis can't see the gnolls, which are in the hallway to the south.*

"Mercenaries? Ha!" Nodding to Otto, Coraine adopts a ready stance, crying "For the Invincible!" 

*"Out of the way, Otto!"* Two axe shouts, barreling forward. He advances, and tries to strike down a guard, but the blade of his axe deflects off of his new foe's shield.

The guards stop short in their rush to engage Two Axe, swinging their morningstars with deadly force, but the skilled half-orc manages to avoid their strikes.

Seeing the enemy stopped to engage his companion, Coraine moves forward and swings ferociously at the nearest guard. Let the fountains of his blood make amends for his offense! His axe cuts through the guards chainmail, opening a wide gash across the man's stomach.

Marco moves further south, hoping to bolster his companions on that side of the fight. He raises his crossbow and send a bolt whizzing through the open door and into the hallway beyond. The bolt finds its target, sticking into the creature's shoulder.

_“You should have run while you still could...”_ Dara swings her falchion around and attacks the closest enemy, but fails to draw blood against the wounded gnoll.

[sblock=For Dara]
From her position, Dara can see at least four gnolls in the room beyond.
size=1]*This includes gnolls 'b' and 'c'.*[/size]
[/sblock]

Ragnok's blade comes around from dropping the human guard, and cuts into the wounded gnoll, dropping him.


*
Initiative Count
I have to apologize for the horrible rolls here...invisible castle was not your friend this round. Of course, it was even less my friend.

Gnoll 'a' - attack vrs Ragnok 8 (failure)
Gnoll 'b' - 
Gnoll 'c' -
Otto 16 - 5' step, attack vrs G7 9 (failure)
Verdis 15 - attack vrs G7 "1" (failure)
Coraine 7 - ready action: attack (moves to ic 6)
Two Axe 7 - move, attack vrs G7 16 (failure)
G6 6 - attack vrs Two Axe 11 (failure)
G7 6 - attack vrs Two Axe 7 (failure)
G8 6 - 5' step
G9 6 - move
Coraine 6 - move, attack vrs G6 18 (success), damage 6
Marco 5 - attack vrs gnoll 'a' 16, damage 5
Dara 4 - 5' step, attack vrs gnoll 'a' 8 (failure)
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs gnoll 'a' 19 (success), damage 7


PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 20/24, shield 17r for AC21
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 28r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-8/34
R2	dead
R3	-9/27
R4	-7/27

G1	dead
G2	-5/9
G3	-3/9
G4	-8/9
G5	-6/9

G6	3/9
G7
G8
G9

ga	-1/11
gb
gc
gd
bb1

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe is in his element here.  He thrashes his axe around with apparent abandon, but actually with considerable skill, trying to cut down the guards so he can return and help against the gnolls.

_OOC:  Two attacks at +7 1d8+4;1d8+2_


----------



## Insight

Otto looks forward and behind, wondering where he could be of most assistance.   "Oh, dear," he says.  "We seem to be running two fights at once.  Not terribly sound strategy, I must say."  He looks forward to Two-Axe, and the opponents beyond.  Drawing a dagger, the halfling considered his own strategy.

OOC: How difficult would it be for Otto to throw a dagger at 9?


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Cursing the crossbow, Verdis lets it fall and calls upon the more reliable magic. He targets the same foe with an eldritch blast. Verdis shouts to Otto his bravado covering mounting fear, "I had hoped that I was merely experiencing double vision from your wine, but I fear you are correct. I vote that in future we confine ourselves to one battle at a time."  

OOC: [sblock]+6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30') Thanks for the correction, looks like I got my guards and gnolls backwards.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Marco purses his lips as he reloads his crossbow.  The battle has not been going nearly as well as could have been hoped.  His hands sweat slightly as he raises the weapon to fire once again, hoping for more good luck.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Reload
SA: Fire at one of the gnolls (preferably the grassy one) if he can get a clear shot.  Move otherwise, trying to find an angle)

Attack -4 (+4, -4 into melee)

Um. . . just checking, as it might be important.  Did you remember my augment healing feat when rolling the dice for Two Axe while I was away? (Ragnok got fully healed, but four extra for the axe might be important    )[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . just checking, as it might be important.  Did you remember my augment healing feat when rolling the dice for Two Axe while I was away? (Ragnok got fully healed, but four extra for the axe might be important    )[/sblock]





*Nope, I didn't. I'll add the 4 extra points in now.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara sidesteps towards the wall, right next to the door, while continuing her attacks with the falchion.

_“Beware! There are more of these beasts inside the room.”_


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: How difficult would it be for Otto to throw a dagger at 9?




*He would have cover (+4 to his AC).*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods in grim agreement. Fighting on two fronts is definitely *not* the best way to succeed. He applies himself with renewed vigour to the task of finishing off these enemies so that he can make his way to the others, eager to bring this battle to a close.


----------



## Rhun

Two furry gnolls step out of the door, and one's axe blade finds a gap in Dara's defense, opening a deep gash in her side. The other hairy beast attacks Ragnok, but the dwarf takes the blow upon his tower shield.

Otto looks forward and behind, wondering where he could be of most assistance.   "Oh, dear," he says.  "We seem to be running two fights at once.  Not terribly sound strategy, I must say."  He looks forward to Two-Axe, and the opponents beyond.  Drawing a dagger, the halfling considered his own strategy. Tossing a dagger down the hall, the blade fails to penetrate his opponent's armor.

Cursing the crossbow, Verdis lets it fall and calls upon the more reliable magic. He targets the same foe with an eldritch blast. Verdis shouts to Otto his bravado covering mounting fear, "I had hoped that I was merely experiencing double vision from your wine, but I fear you are correct. I vote that in future we confine ourselves to one battle at a time." The blast tears into its target, but fails to drop the man.

Coraine nods in grim agreement. Fighting on two fronts is definitely *not* the best way to succeed. He applies himself with renewed vigour to the task of finishing off these enemies so that he can make his way to the others, eager to bring this battle to a close. Coraine's axe splits his foes' head like an overripe melon.

Two Axe is in his element here. He thrashes his axe around with apparent abandon, but actually with considerable skill, trying to cut down the guards so he can return and help against the gnolls. His foe, off balance from Verdis' blast, goes down quickly beneath his axe.

The two remaining human guards step up, attacking Coraine and Two Axe. A furious exchange of blows takes place, and Coraine is left bleeding from a gash in the shoudler.

Marco purses his lips as he reloads his crossbow. The battle has not been going nearly as well as could have been hoped. His hands sweat slightly as he raises the weapon to fire once again, hoping for more good luck. Marco's aim is off as he takes extra care to avoid his companions, and the bolt goes wide.

Dara sidesteps towards the wall, right next to the door, while continuing her attacks with the falchion._“Beware! There are more of these beasts inside the room.”_ The warrior woman fails in her attempts to break the gnoll's defenses.

Ragnok's axe draws blood, but fails to drop his opponent.


*
Initiative Count

Gnoll 'b' - 5' step, attack vrs Dara 22 (success), damage 8
Gnoll 'c' - 5' step, attack vrs Ragnok 20 (failure)
Gnoll 'd' - 5' step
Otto 16 - attack vrs G9 14 (failure)
Verdis 15 - ranged touch attack vrs G7 13 (success), damage 7
Coraine 7 - moves, attack vrs G6 18 (success), damage 11
Two Axe 7 - attack vrs G7 10 (failure); attack vrs G7 17 (success), damage 5
G8 6 - attack vrs Coraine 21 (success), damage 6
G9 6 - attack vrs Two Axe 14 (failure)
Marco 5 - attack vrs 'c' 3 (failure)
Dara 4 - attack vrs 'b' 11 (failure)
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs 'c' 18 (success), damage 9



PC Status
Ragnok 32/32,
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 12/24, shield 17r for AC21
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 28r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-8/34
R2	dead
R3	-9/27
R4	-7/27

G1	dead
G2	-5/9
G3	-3/9
G4	-8/9
G5	-6/9

G6	-8/9
G7	-3/9
G8
G9

ga	-1/11
gb
gc	2/11
gd
bb1

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

[sblock=OOC]Rhun, if G8 hit Coraine for 6 damage, then his hp should be 22/28.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

With the blood dripping from her fresh wound and the growing frustration of being unable to overcome the creature's defenses, Dara's attacks grow more and more furious as she flies into a fit of rage.


OOC: Rage; Attack vs Gnoll 'b' (Atk +7 Dmg 2d4+6).

Dara is at AT79 (from last round; sorry, forgot to mention the specific square she wanted to move to).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine settles into a workmanlike rhythm, taking down his enemies with a minimum of effort.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe continues to hack away at his opponent with both sides of his double axe.  If he can cut him down, he'll proceed to help Corraine.


----------



## Insight

Perturbed, Otto continues what he's been doing.  He continues to look for an opportunity to help in other ways, since he doesn't expect his dagger-throwing to be terribly fruitful.


----------



## hafrogman

Marco scowls as his bolt goes wide, and once again abandons his weapon for something he knows much better.  Dara's wounds seem to be piling up, as he steps forward to aid her, lest she fall to the gnolls.

[sblock=ooc]FA: Drop crossbow

If Dara takes another injury before his turn . . .

MA: Move to behind Dara
SA: Cure Moderate wounds (2d8+7)

If she remains at 12/24 . . . 

MA: Move to behind Dara, whilst drawing wand of lesser vigor
SA: expend a charge (fast healing 1 for 11 rounds, because you don't have enough to keep track of in this battle    )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Lobbing another bolt of eldritch energy at the foes down the hall (#8), Verdis asks Otto, "I think things are pretty well in hand on this front, one of us should lend a hand on the other front. Do you want to go or shall I?"

OOC: [sblock] +6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 10*

The two gnolls in the corridor move about as they attack, making room for their companions behind them. Another gnolls moves into the hallway, attacking Dara, followed by a bugbear who turns his attention to the dwarf. Only the powerful goblinoid succeeds in inflicting damage, though, opening a ragged gash across Ragnok's chest with its axe.

Perturbed, Otto continues what he's been doing. He continues to look for an opportunity to help in other ways, since he doesn't expect his dagger-throwing to be terribly fruitful. Not seeing many opportunities to help, the chubby halfling tosses another dagger, which slashes a gash across his target's cheek.

Lobbing another bolt of eldritch energy at the foes down the hall, Verdis asks Otto, "I think things are pretty well in hand on this front, one of us should lend a hand on the other front. Do you want to go or shall I?" The energy blast misses, streaking down the hall into the darkness beyond.

Coraine settles into a workmanlike rhythm, taking down his enemies with a minimum of effort. The holy warrior's axe cuts down another of the guards in his righteous fury.

Two Axe continues to hack away at his opponent with both sides of his double axe. He draws more blood with one strike, but the foe remains on his feet. The man strikes back, but his blade clatters against the half-orc's armor.

Marco scowls as his bolt goes wide, and once again abandons his weapon for something he knows much better. Dara's wounds seem to be piling up, as he steps forward to aid her, lest she fall to the gnolls. Reaching through the doorway, he taps her shoulder with his wand, and sends the healing energy into her body.

With the blood dripping from her fresh wound and the growing frustration of being unable to overcome the creature's defenses, Dara's attacks grow more and more furious as she flies into a fit of rage. Her falchion bites deep, but fails to take the creature down.

Ragnok continues to lash out with Norryjar, but fails to cause his foe harm with his series of strikes.


*
Initiative Count

Gnoll 'b' - 5' step, attack vrs Dara 16 (failure)
Gnoll 'c' - 5' step, attack vrs Ragnok 12 (failure)
Gnoll 'd' - 5' step, attack vrs Dara 15 (failure)
Otto 16 - attack vrs G9 17 (success), damage 2
Verdis 15 - ranged touch attack vrs G8 9 (failure)
BB1 - move, attack vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 8
Coraine 7 - attack vrs G8 22 (success), damage 10
Two Axe 7 - attack vrs G9 11 (failure); attack vrs G9 18 (success), damage 3
G9 6 - attack vrs Two Axe 14 (failure)
Marco 5 - drop crossbow, move & draw wand, use wand
Dara 4 - rage, attack gnoll 'b' 18 (success), damage 9
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs gnoll 'c' 14 (failure)



PC Status
Ragnok 24/32,
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 13/24, shield 15r for AC21, lesser vigor 11r, rage 7r
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 27r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	-9/34
R2	dead
R3	dead
R4	-8/27

G1	dead
G2	-6/9
G3	-4/9
G4	-9/9
G5	-7/9

G6	-9/9
G7	-4/9
G8	-1/9
G9	5/9	

ga	-2/11
gb	2/11
gc	2/11
gd
bb1

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe will continue chopping away until the guards in front of him are killed.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine withdraws from the combat, saying to Two Axe as he goes, "Finish this one, then join me for the fun at the other front!"

[sblock=OOC]Coraine withdraws (no AoO, right?) and makes a double move towards the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

"Very well then," Otto replies to his stalwart ally.  Without another word, the halfling trundles towards the alternate battle site.

[sblock=OOC]Otto moves 40' to AW77.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a nod at his departing companion, Verdis turns his attention once more to the remaining foe. He calls up another bolt of arcane energy and lofts it at the foe.


----------



## Rhun

Two of the gnolls continue their assault against Dara, trying to tire the barbarian woman with powerful blows of their axes. One's axe cuts through her defenses, opening yet another gash in her flesh.

"Very well then," Otto replies to his stalwart ally.  Without another word, the halfling trundles towards the alternate battle site.

With a nod at his departing companion, Verdis turns his attention once more to the remaining foe. He calls up another bolt of arcane energy and lofts it at the foe. The blast again finds its mark, but the guard remains stubbornly on his feet.

The last gnoll and the bugbear rain their blows upon the doughty Ragnok. The dwarf's shield absorbs the gnoll's strike, but again the bugbear's axe cuts through steel to find his flesh.

Coraine withdraws from the combat, saying to Two Axe as he goes, "Finish this one, then join me for the fun at the other front!"

Two Axe continues chopping away at the guard in front of him. The wounded man never sees the axe arcing in at him, and the half-orc chops the guard near in half.

Marco summons again summons his knowledge of the healing arts, once more leaning through the doorway to bestow his blessing upon Dara. His powerful healing magic instantly mends her myriad of wounds.

Strengthened by her rage and the archivist's healing, Dara lashes out in a fury. Her falchion cuts deep into the creature's furry flesh, dropping it with a groan and splatter of gore.

Ragnok roars in pain from the wounds he has suffered, and strikes out with Norryjar. The ancient axe cuts into the foe, and the gnoll stumbles away from the dwarf, collapsing to the ground.




*
Initiative Count

Gnoll 'b' - 5' step, attack Dara 9 (failure)
Gnoll 'c' - attack vrs Ragnok 10 (failure)
Gnoll 'd' - attack vrs Dara 19 (success), damage 7
Otto 16 - double move
Verdis 15 - attack vrs G9 19 (success), damage 4
BB1 - attack vrs Ragnok 24 (success), damage 8
Coraine 7 - withdraw
Two Axe 7 - attack vrs G9 25 (success), damage 12
Marco 5 - cast cure moderate wounds for 17 points
Dara 4 - attack vrs gnoll 'b' 22 (success), damage 7
Ragnok 3 - attack vrs gnoll 'c' 17 (success), damage 8



PC Status
Ragnok 16/32,
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24, shield 14r for AC21, lesser vigor 10r, rage 6r (AC19, Str 18, Con 18, HP 30/30)
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 26r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	dead
R2	dead
R3	dead
R4	-9/27

G1	dead
G2	-7/9
G3	-5/9
G4	dead
G5	-8/9

G6	dead
G7	-5/9
G8	-2/9
G9	dead	

ga	-3/11
gb	-5/11
gc	-6/11
gd
bb1

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine makes his way through his allies and attacks the nearest foe.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues to lash out with wild and furious attacks.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

To two axe Verdis says, "Nice work. Will you watch our backs while I move to support the rest?"  Not waiting for an answer, the warlock moves toward the bulk of the party.


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe doesn't much care for guarding the rear.  He will move after the others though, looking for a chance to get back into the heat of battle.

OOC:  There's still some numbers near Two axe.  If there are still living enemies on his side, he'll continue his attack.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  There's still some numbers near Two axe.  If there are still living enemies on his side, he'll continue his attack.





*Numbers/letters that are greyed out are dead or dying.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 12*

The last of the gnolls chops furiously at Dara, but the warrior woman nimbly avoids the blow.

Otto pulls up short, seeing the situation ahead now well in hand. 

To Two Axe Verdis says, "Nice work. Will you watch our backs while I move to support the rest?"  Not waiting for an answer, the warlock moves toward the bulk of the party, firing a blast of energy between his friends and toward the remaining foes. Unfortunately, the body of Marco inteferes with Verdis line of sight, and the blast misses.

The bugbear steps to the side, faster than Ragnok can follow, and delivers a powerful blow of its axe. The blade cuts deep into Ragnok's neck, and the dwarf grasps at his neck and falls to the ground, blood spurting from his severed jugular.

Coraine makes his way through his allies and steps into the fallen Ragnok's place. As if the fallen dwarf's vengeful spirit was guiding his axe, Coraine strikes the bugbear between the eyes, the blade sinking deep into the beast's skull.

Two axe doesn't much care for guarding the rear and begins to move after the others, looking for a chance to get back into the heat of battle.

[sblock=Manzanita]
Two Axe can hear the sounds of more troops coming from the hallway to the north through which you entered this chamber. They still sound distant, but they are coming closer.
[/sblock]

Dara continues to lash out with wild and furious attacks, and her bloody falchion drops the last of the gnolls to the ground.




*
Combat is concluded.


Initiative Count
Gnoll 'd' - attack vrs Dara 9 (failure)
Otto 16 - double move
Verdis 15 - attack vrs gnoll 'd' 12 (failure)
BB1 - 5' step, attack vrs Ragnok "20" (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 22
Coraine 7 - move, attack vrs BB1 "20" (threat), confirm "20" (critical), damage 26
Two Axe 7 - move
Marco 5 - delay
Dara 4 - attack vrs gnoll 'd' 19 (success), damage 13
Ragnok 3 - unconscious



PC Status
Ragnok -6/32,
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24, shield 13r for AC21, lesser vigor 9r, rage 5r (AC19, Str 18, Con 18, HP 30/30)
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 25r for AC18


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look!]

R1	dead
R2	dead
R3	dead
R4	dead

G1	dead
G2	-8/9
G3	-6/9
G4	dead
G5	-9/9

G6	dead
G7	-6/9
G8	-3/9
G9	dead	

ga	-4/11
gb	-6/11
gc	-7/11
gd	-2/11
bb1	dead

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

In one continuous motion, Coraine wrenches his battleaxe from the bugbear's split skull, then kneels, lays it on the floor and channels the healing energy of his god into the fallen dwarf. Then, looking over his shoulder, he says, "Marco - here, quickly!"

When the healer comes over he says, "Help him, please - he's a stupid, stubborn dwarf but he's a faithful companion."

[sblock=OOC]Lay on Hands for 1 point of healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*FYI, I am pretty sure Marco has used both of his Cure Moderate Wound spells now, leavin only Cure Minor Wounds and his wands.*


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe hurries the others along, wanting to get everyone into the room where the gnolls were.

"There are more coming from the North.  We must take a stand, or go back and meet them."


----------



## Boddynock

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "There are more coming from the North.  We must take a stand, or go back and meet them."



"No, we're stretched too thin. We've no appreciable healing, two of us are wounded and Ragnok is near death."

"Marco, can treat him with your wand? Two Axe, you pick him up and carry him. We need to fall back to the stairs. Dara, you and I will bring up the rear."

"Two Axe, when he starts to grumble, put him down. Once he can talk, he can walk. Then you can be ready to replace one of us, if we're badly wounded."

"OK, everybody, let's go."

[sblock=OOC]Of course, strictly it's not true that once Ragnok can talk, he can walk. When he's staggered (0 hp) he still won't be able to make a full move - but the line was too good to discard!  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Looking around for more enemies, once the last has fallen, Dara is oblivious to Coraine's words for now.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe nods.  He'd rather fight than flee, but recognizes that discretion is the better part of valor.  He will do as Corraine asks.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"If we are gonna leave and recover, which I am in favor of, can we at least see what we can find of value on the fallen enemy?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine turns to Two Axe.

"How long until they get here?"

"By all means, let's claim the spoils of war - but let's not die for the sake of a few trinkets. Grab what you can! We'll pick up the rest when we come back again."

Then, moving over to Dara but giving her space - he doesn't want to provoke an attack from the battle-enraged warrior - he says, "Dara. Dara. Come on - we're moving out. You and I will protect the others as we fall back. Let's go - they'll be throwing themselves on our blades any moment now."


----------



## Rhun

As Marco tends to Ragnok, Dara and Coraine prepare to serve as rear guard. Two Axe stands near Marco and Ragnok, waiting for the healer's word to sling the unconscious dwarf over his shoulder. Otto and Verdis flit from corpse to corpse, grabbing what loot they can. Unfortunately, for fear of being caughtby the coming reiforcements, they are unable to loot the corpses to the north.

The chamber you are in appears to be set-up for use as a guard room. Several weapons racks are set against the walls, holding spears, morningstars and shortswords. A table and four chairs occupies the northwest corner, and a nearly full water barrel stands by the door. A bundle of torches is stacked nearby. On the table are a set of bone dice and a jug of wine, and a torch flickers brightly in the southern wall. Several pegs and hooks hold cloaks and robes. A leather bag holds promise, but is found to only contain some hard biscuits and apples.

A quick look into the room across the hall shows that is could have once been a reception room or such. Ragged wall hangings still decorate the walls, and a once fine hardwood sideboard is centered along the north wall. A stack of dirty dishes, a small cask and some leftover bread and cheese stand atop it. At least a half-dozen pallets are arranged in the room, piled with dirty bedding. A small font in the northwest corner trickles water into a stonework basin. Another stack of torches is nearby, as well as a stack of firewood for use perhaps in some nearby fireplace.

All of the guards, including the gnolls and the bugbear, have a few coins and such within their pouches and purses, mostly silver and gold. One of the gnolls has a bluish tourmaline stone, and the bugbear wears a belt of small, platinum discs.

The sounds of the reinforcements from the north grow louder, and you are sure they will be upon you at anytime. From behing the door in the room with the sideboard and water font, the sound of another door slamming shut can be heard.


*
We'll say 3 rounds have passed since the battle has ended. Ragnok will be out for another 3 rounds until the healing brings him to 0 hit points.

Hafrogman, 2 charges were used from your wand in this battle...one spent on Dara, and now the one spent on Ragnok.


PC Status
Ragnok -3/32, lesser vigor 8r
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24, shield 10r for AC21, lesser vigor 6r, rage 2r (AC19, Str 18, Con 18, HP 30/30)
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8, shield of faith 22r for AC18


Loot Found
PP: 12
GP: 84
SP: 72
CP: 36
Tourmaline (125 gp value)
Platinum Belt (355 gp value)


Experience Points Earned
747 xps each


*


----------



## Manzanita

"Where do you plan to flee?"  Two Axe asks Corraine.  "The only way out is to go towards the enemy.  I say we make a stand.  Turn the table on its side for cover, and hit them with missile weapons as they come through the door.  Then have at them."


----------



## Boddynock

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Where do you plan to flee?"  Two Axe asks Corraine.  "The only way out is to go towards the enemy.  I say we make a stand.  Turn the table on its side for cover, and hit them with missile weapons as they come through the door.  Then have at them."



"Down this passage to the south, bear southeast and then we're at the stairs leading up. From there, out of the Temple and, if necessary, take cover in the forest."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Not being completely crazed-out during her Rage, Dara remains in the state ready to spring any cultists that come close, but doesn't run off to look for them.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I am unwounded and willing to continue the fight, but I still feel weak from those Vampire birds yesterday. I think a rest would do me good."


----------



## Insight

"We'd best flee, I'm afraid," Otto recommends.  "Far be it from me to suggest the cowardly route, but I can't see how we can possibly defend ourselves in our current state."

The halfling, counter to his words, approaches the door closest to the enemy.  "However," he continues, "I might be in the best position to thwart their pursuit.  Perhaps a bit of legerdemain will throw them off track.  I can scout ahead and see how much time we truly have before they arrive.  They won't see me.  I'll return to you when I can."

Otto picks up some small weapons, perhaps some daggers, and pockets them.  He looks back to his companions for a response before continuing.


----------



## Rhun

*Bump.

Is Otto staying behind? Is everyone fleeing?*


----------



## Manzanita

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Down this passage to the south, bear southeast and then we're at the stairs leading up. From there, out of the Temple and, if necessary, take cover in the forest."




_OOC:  I believe we're following this direction.  Two Axe will carry the dwarf.  Corriane & Dara will take the rear.  Otto is evidently going to stay behind and try to slow the enemy down._


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara keeps her sword ready, remaining at the rear of the party, slowly retreating together with them.

As the adrenaline rush ends, she feels a little exhausted, but keeps on moving nonetheless.


----------



## Rhun

Two Axe throws the unconscious dwarf over his shoulder, grunting under the weight of the stout warrior and his heavy armor. As the half-orc staggers off toward the exit, Marco and Verdis fall in line behind him, followed by Coraine and Dara. Otto stays behind to harry the pursuers.


*
Otto, what are your plans? Where are you hiding?

*


----------



## hafrogman

Marco retrieves his crossbow and hurries out after the others.  All this adventuring was not nearly as fun as it was made out to be.  Certainly there was much to be learned, but not much time for study, and far more time spent running for one's life.


----------



## Rhun

*Bump ?*


----------



## Land Outcast

"Et vil take more than a yellowskin tae make a ghost o' me..."
The short-bearded dwarf mumbles in his unconsciousness...

As Two Axe advances, the bleeding from Ragnok's neck is promptly reduced to a trickle,  leaving small crimson droplets on their path instead of a bloody stream.

OOC: Hello, and how do you do?


----------



## Insight

Otto bids his companions farewell.  "Friends, I hope that I will see you soon," he says.  "But first, I must be sure that you can escape this place with no further harm.  I'll come find you when I can."

With that, the halfling gathers some daggers, torches, and dishes and heads south out of the room.  Dousing all of the torches along the way, Otto follows his companions south, stopping at the next corner and waiting.

[sblock=Plan]Otto will douse all torches in the room we were just occupying and head south to the next corner, stopping at AV85.  He waits until his companions are well out of sight, then throws an assortment of daggers, torches, and dishes down the passage to the west (say square AS86), past the intersection.  He's not worried about accuracy as much as making lots of noise.

Once that's done, Otto moves to BB87 and waits for confirmation that the pursuers are coming.  He has no light, and assumes that the pursuers are using darkvision.  Once he knows the pursuers are coming to the intersection, Otto throws the rest of the stuff he collected at square BC82 and thereabouts, the passage leading north.

Otto then sneaks south and hopefully out of the complex, following the route his companions took.

Not sure what skills you want to use for this.  Here are the relevant ones I can think of: Bluff +9, Hide +14, Listen +2, Move Silently +13.  His ranged attack roll if needed would be +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Still weak with bloodloss from the previous day, Verdis moves along with the others, clearly tired.


----------



## Rhun

Your company quickly organizes and flees the scene, retreating back up the stairs into the Temple Proper as Otto (in a uncharacteristically brave display) remains behind to cover your escape. You flee through the empty upper works of the Temple and into the outer compound, and from there into the dense cover of the nearby woods. Along the way, Ragnok recovers enough of his strength to walk on his own, relieving Two Axe of the heavy burden of carrying him.


*

Post for Otto coming up shortly...

PC Status
Ragnok 5/32
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8

*


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Otto]

As his companions make their escape, Otto douses the nearby torches and prepares to carry out his plan. He moves into position south of the coming reinforcements, and begins to unload his gathered supplies, tossing all manner of daggers, plates, cups and torches down the hallway to the west. He then hustles further down the corridor to the east, taking up position at the next corner.

Although the halfling assumes the pursuers to be using darkvision, he is quite mistaken as he sees the glow of lamp and torch as the reinforcements arrive. There are at least a half-dozen armed and armored men, led by a bald, ugly man in plate armor of a muddy-brown coloration. Towering over the men is a powerful brute with a massive club, which can only be an ogre. They peer down the corridor in the direction that Otto threw his gathered items.

It doesn't take them long to realize the trick that the halfling has played, and as they begin toward the east, Otto takes the opportunity to toss the rest of his goods to the north, hoping to further distract them. This down, the halfling moves to follow his companions out of the dungeon.

Although he can hear the guards organizing again behind him, the halfling is able to escape the Temple well in advance of pursuers. He is forced to seek shelter in the Temple compound behind stones and weeds, though, unable to reach the woods before they emerge from the Temple proper behind him.

Still, with no quary in sight, and no true idea of which direction you have fled, they quickly give up their chase and return into the Temple, allowing Otto to continue on into the forest to meet his companions.

[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

"Let's retreat to the tower.  We could hold that against a small army.  Much better than camping in the woods."  suggests Two Axe.


----------



## Insight

In time, Otto returns to greet his companions.  "Hello again," he says.  "A bit trickier than I had planned, but it all worked out in the end.  I caught a glimpse of our pursuers.  Not orcs or goblins as I had expected, but humans, perhaps with an ogre in tow.  Interesting.  In any event, I proved far too elusive for their meager skills, so here I am.  Where to now?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine smiles in relief when the halfling returns.

"Hello, Otto. It's good to have you back in one piece. What did you see in there?"

In reply to Two Axe's comment he nods, considering it carefully, then says, "Yes, that's a possibility. Or perhaps we could consider that cottage we found. It's not so readily defensible as the tower - but it's further away and therefore perhaps less likely to attract attention in the short term."

"Wherever we go, I would say we'll need at least a full day's rest to recover our strength."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, I for one could do with a full day of rest. We've made a fine start here, but we need to get back up to strength before we continue."


----------



## Land Outcast

Smiling behind his bloodied beard, the dwarf comments "Aye, won't do any bad tae get some rest..."

"Da... how did ye put it?" looking at Two Axe "half-human's got da right of et, while da flimsy hut in da woods is further away, da tower is nice, defensible, and *stone*... A drunken ork could toppple da hut..." suddenly remembering how sometimes the others needed more reasons, he adds "we can always retire through da trapdoor..." *_and I forgot to take the brandy_*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“The tower seems like the logical choice. And we still got the tunnel to escape. Could end up a bit bad, if they know about it, however.”_


----------



## Boddynock

"The tower it is, then. We'll secure it, and set a guard. Whatever minor healing we have available can be shared now, and then, on the morrow, Marco can heal the worst of the party's wounds."


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe is happy with the tower.  He'd have been happier to stay and fight, but eventual victory is more important.


----------



## Insight

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Smiling behind his bloodied beard, the dwarf comments "Aye, won't do any bad tae get some rest..."
> 
> "Da... how did ye put it?" looking at Two Axe "half-human's got da right of et, while da flimsy hut in da woods is further away, da tower is nice, defensible, and *stone*... A drunken ork could toppple da hut..." suddenly remembering how sometimes the others needed more reasons, he adds "we can always retire through da trapdoor..." *_and I forgot to take the brandy_*




"Brandy?" Otto asks.  "Are you mayhap referrring to that vinegary substance those foul-mouthed louts labeled as brandy?  Would nary touch my lips in any event.  If you want some fine spirits, I probably have something that will tickle your fancy."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8 - Afternoon*

You wait in the woods until you are certain that no pursuit from the Temple is forthcoming, and then quietly approach the broken stub tower. Entering the place, things are as you left them that morning, though the smell of death from the pile of bandit corpses has become somewhat more potent.

With the stout door barred and locked behind you, you feel safe enough to drop your guard somewhat and relax. While Marco fusses about over your wounds, Ragnok and Otto begin sampling the swill that was left behind by the bandits when you slew them. Most is vinegary wine and watered brandy, and unfit for Otto's refined palate.

*
Marco only had 2 Cure Minor Wounds left, so I figure they will go to Ragnok. He will have to use his more mundane heal skill to help the rest of you.

Also, there is the wand of cure light wounds and his wand of lesser vigor. Let me know if you would like to use charges from them. Ragnok is probably the only one that needs it.


PC Status
Ragnok 8/32
Two Axe 23/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 21/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe will make a pile of the bandit bodies behind the tower, towards the forrest.  No point having them in the tower.  And if the forces of the temple wish to find them, Two Axe is sure they could anyway.  Two Axe also makes sure the bed rests firmly over the trap door, which should give them fair warning if anyone tries to enter the tower by that direction.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Coraine has one more point of healing from laying on of hands. He, too, will offer it to the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Coraine has one more point of healing from laying on of hands. He, too, will offer it to the dwarf.




*Noted above.*


----------



## Land Outcast

> While Marco fusses about over your wounds, Ragnok and Otto begin sampling the swill that was left behind by the bandits when you slew them. Most is vinegary wine and watered brandy, and unfit for Otto's refined palate.



*"Bah!"* is Ragnok's reaction after trying some of the swill, followed by the explosion of the brandy bottle against the stairs.

"I'll have to disinfect..." the dwarf adds, as he recovers the bottle bought at The Welcome Wench from his backpack. After confirming its integrity, he unstoppers the weathered bottle and gets some of the strong liqueur into his system to cleanse the brandy's specter. Of course, he -again- offers some to Otto.

"Ye were right, master Otto" concludes the dwarf.
_It'd be nice to try that elven wine again... but you can't surrender to the enemy without a fight!_

---

After thanking for Coraine's and Doc's help, Ragnok joins Two Axe in cleaning the tower from the bandits' mortal remains.


----------



## Insight

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> *"Bah!"* is Ragnok's reaction after trying some of the swill, followed by the explosion of the brandy bottle against the stairs.
> 
> "I'll have to disinfect..." the dwarf adds, as he recovers the bottle bought at The Welcome Wench from his backpack. After confirming its integrity, he unstoppers the weathered bottle and gets some of the strong liqueur into his system to cleanse the brandy's specter. Of course, he -again- offers some to Otto.
> 
> "Ye were right, master Otto" concludes the dwarf.
> _It'd be nice to try that elven wine again... but you can't surrender to the enemy without a fight!_




"Ahh... Would that I'd bought out every bottle of wine their larder possessed," Otto replies.  "These barbaric bandits know far more about savagery and theft than the fruit of the vine.  Such a sad state.  I'd hate to run out of wine out here in the wilderness.  Not a fine bottle to be had out here, that's to be certain."


----------



## Land Outcast

"And I figure they know even less 'bout da jewels under earth..." says Ragnok after dragging the last two bandits out of the tower, there is some melancholy to those words (as much melancholy as you can notice on a blood-bathed wound-covered dwarf carrying two corpses).

---

Once inside...
"What will da next move be?" Ragnok started to remove his armor but has kept the brestplate and it doesn't seem like he's uncomfortable at all "After restin' we're goin' back in, right?"


----------



## Boddynock

"Yes, we're going back in - but we should try to find another route. Having left our enemy behind us, they'll be waiting for us to return."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Of course, we will get back. We're not finished there yet! But for now, let's enjoy some hopefully undisturbed rest.”_


----------



## Rhun

*Are you setting watches? Who, when, etc? Anything?*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Exhasted from the lack of blood, a very tired looking Verdis offers, "wake me in a few hours and I'll take a turn at watch." He is soon slumbering.


----------



## Rhun

With the bodies piled out in the woods behind the tower, and the heavy bed pulled as to block the trapdoor in the former captain's room, the tower provides a fairly comfortable and rather secure shelter.

Evening passes quietly into night as everyone gets what sleep they can. Near midnight, Dara and Otto's watch is suddenly disturbed by a heavy pounding on the stout door leading into the tower. A muffled voice calls out from outside. It is rough, but sounds vaguely female. "Come on, you louts! Let us in. We've had a long ride, and we're eager for some rest."


----------



## Manzanita

Presumably Two Axe will wake up or be awoken.  He will start putting on his armor.  "Delay them." He whispers.  "Then we'll give them a proper greeting"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Yes, yes, I'm coming.”_ Dara calls out in a somewhat neutral voice. Then she quickly starts waking up the others and telling them to be silent, while whispering to them what's going on.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine wakes bleary-eyed and uncertain of his surroundings for a moment. Then, seeing Dara's expressions, he muffles a curse and leaps up. Reaching for his armour he says to her, "Here, give me a hand with this."


----------



## Land Outcast

Yawn - Stretch - Reach for Norryjar
Ragnok grabs his axe, his shield, and moves before the door just in case someone noticed the corpses and decides to make a rush into the tower.


----------



## Rhun

"What's taking so long?" comes a male's voice, low and gravelly. Another round of heavy thuds sounds on the door. "I'll see your lazy bones hanging in the greater temple if you don't open this door upon the instant!"


----------



## Manzanita

"Fake them.  Lie."  Hisses Two Axe.  "Tell them its stuck."  he says.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock reaches for his unloaded crossbow and then thinks better of it and raises his arms in an arcane gesture to summon his magic. Once the power takes hold he strides up the wall looking for a window or arrow slit from which to survey the visitors outside the door.


----------



## Insight

"Interesting," Otto remarks at the midnight guests.  "Perhaps I'd best check them out."

Before anyone can respond, the halfling has grabbed his things and stolen out through a hole in the wall.

[sblock=OOC]Hide and Move Silently to get a look at our visitors.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Verdis]

Verdis climbs up to one of the arrow slits and pulls aside the thick black cloth covering one of the arrow slits. He peers out into the darkness, trying to determine who lurks outside.

Although it is dark, he sees a cluster of men standing before the door to the tower, covered in dark cloaks. One appears to be female, judging from her long dark hair and feminine form, and the one pounding upon the door appears to be a dwarf. Another four humanoids stand grouped with them.


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> the halfling has grabbed his things and stolen out through a hole in the wall.





*There are no holes in the walls.*


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> *There are no holes in the walls.*




Window? Alternate door/exit?


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Window? Alternate door/exit?




*Nothing. No windows or doors. There are the arrow slits (which Verdis climbed up to), and which Otto could reach by going up the stairs. The only other exit from the tower is the secret tunnel.*


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Nothing. No windows or doors. There are the arrow slits (which Verdis climbed up to), and which Otto could reach by going up the stairs. The only other exit from the tower is the secret tunnel.*




OK nm then.

Instead...

Otto saunters quietly towards the door, drawing his rapier.  He tucks in behind the doorhinges, and nods to his companion closest to the door.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

When the man urges, Dara heads to the door and begins to unlock it, kicking against some piece of furniture to create some noise.

_“Oh damn, why does it have to be so dark in here...”_ she mumbles, as she slowly continues onward.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes a position above the door ready to fire an Eldritch Bolt on the foes as they come in.


----------



## Land Outcast

Seeing everybody ready to meet the "fellow bandits", Ragnok moves exactly in front of the door and gesticulates for Dara to remove the hinges from it, to then yell out *"Help 'ere, 'tis stuck"*.

Then he steps back, when someone tries to open he will charge and jump against the heavy wooden door to slam the unaware would-be-door-opener between the ground and the falling door. 

Finally, -hopefully- over his enemy and before the bandits, Ragnok rises Norryjar and yells *"Here's Daddy!"*

OOC: +2 for charging, and perhaps some bonus because the enemy isn't braced to support the door, plus an extra bonus for coolness


----------



## Manzanita

If Two axe doesn't have time to don his armor, he'll just take up his axe and have at them.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: OK, if Coraine doesn't have time to put on the armour, he'll just grab the shield and hope (fervently) for the best.


----------



## Rhun

*The door is still locked...are you going to give everyone the time to put their armor on before springing your trap?*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

OOC: Sorry for the delay... no, I don't think they will buy that, since it takes several minutes to don the armor. When everyone has moved into position, we open the door, I'd say.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Surprise Round!*

You scramble into position, half-dressed, half-armored, weapons and shields in hand. Just as you get into position, Dara finishes unlocking the door and flings it open, revealing the dark of night beyond the threshold.

In what little of your light spills out into the compound ahead, you see a half a dozen figures before you: Standing right before the door is a stout and darkly clad dwarf, his long black beard tucked into his belt, his axe raised as if he was about to rap it against the door once again. Beyond him, a cluster of dirty, greasy looking human males, obviously bandits by their garb. They wear dark cloaks over dark brigandine, with morningstars at their belts and wooden shields upon their arms. Behind them, judging by the feminine form and flowing dark hair is a human female; A chain shirt is visible beneath her own dark cloak, ang she bears a wickedly spiked shield and longsword, the latter still in its sheath at her waist.

Blinking from the bright light now shining in their eyes, the dwarf's eyes go wide as he realizes that you are not their compatriots...


*
I am making the assumption that Marco spent some charges from the Wand of Cure Light Wounds before you went to bed, even though non of you have mentioned it. It now has 45 charges. If you would not have done this, please let me know and I can return those that were healed to their injured form.

SURPRISE ROUND: PLEASE POST YOUR STANDARD ACTIONS.

Initiative Count[/i]
Otto 24
Coraine 16
Two Axe 15
Verdis 12
Dara 10
Marco 9
Ragnok 9


PC Status
Ragnok 24/32
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*

MAP:


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Right before opening the door, Dara wraps herself into the additional protection of her _Shield_ spell (OOC: no ASF).

As the door flings open, and when it's apparant, that the bandits won't be fooled any further at this point, she dashes outside and around them, to attack them from the other side.


OOC: Move to D18.


----------



## Insight

Otto holds his action awaiting an opportunity to sneak attack the first bad guy who steps beyond the threshold.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Not giving the foes any time to react, Verdis lets the eldritch power fly at the dwarf. 

OOC: Eldritch Blast at the dwarf.


----------



## Manzanita

_OOC:  Heal us.  Yes.  Thankyou._

IC:  Two Axe charges forth fearless to battle.  "Aargh"  he yells articulately.

_OOC:  looks like a move action and a single attack.  AC:  13 (dex only), axe +9 1d8+6_


----------



## Boddynock

Thanee said:
			
		

> Right before opening the door, Dara wraps herself into the additional protection of her _Shield_ spell (OOC: no ASF).
> 
> As the door flings open, and when it's apparant, that the bandits won't be fooled any further at this point, she dashes outside and around them, to attack them from the other side.
> 
> 
> OOC: Move to D18.



*OOC:* Can I just point out that by running out of the tower we squander our defensive advantage - the only advantage we have that I can see, given that we're unarmoured at the moment!

*Edit:* Oh, never mind. I'd only read Thanee's post, not realizing that the rest of you kamikazes had also committed to action outside the tower.  Still, given Coraine's position in the initiative order ...

*IC:* Coraine draws the dagger from his belt and throws it with all his strength at the dwarf in front of him. He then hefts axe and shield, ready to repel the charge ... and is absolutely appalled when his comrades leave the protection of the tower to fight in the open.

"God help us!" he mutters, raising his eyes to a darkened heaven. "Will they never learn?"


----------



## Rhun

*Surprise Round*

*'Nock is right: You guys are easy to goad into a fight! Imagine if I even tried!*


Otto holds his action awaiting an opportunity to sneak attack the first bad guy who steps beyond the threshold.

Coraine draws the dagger from his belt and throws it with all his strength at the dwarf in front of him. The throw is on, and the dagger slashes open the dwarf's upper arm. Coraine then hefts axe and shield, ready to repel the charge ... and is absolutely appalled when his comrades leave the protection of the tower to fight in the open. "God help us!" he mutters, raising his eyes to a darkened heaven. "Will they never learn?"

Two Axe charges forth fearless to battle. * "Aargh"*  he yells articulately. His blade falls heavily on one of the ill-prepared bandits, sending the man crumpling to the ground in a spray of blood.

Not giving the foes any time to react, Verdis lets the eldritch power fly at the dwarf. The blasts strikes his foe hard, but the stout dwarf still stands.

As the door flings open, and when it's apparant that the bandits won't be fooled any further at this point, she dashes outside and around them, to attack them from the other side. She swings her falchion at the surprised woman, but the blade is skips off the chain shirt she wears beneath her cloak.

Marco steps forward and fires a shot from his crossbow, but the bolt deflects off of the dwarf's armor and richochets into the night.

Ragnok roars at the sight of a dwarf in service to the bandits and steps outside, swinging Norryjar. The blade draws blood, but the foe still stands.


*

Initiative Count
Otto 24, readies action
Female Bandit 19 - surprised
Coraine 16, attack vrs D 21 (success), damage 5
Dwarf Bandit 16 - surprised
Two Axe 15, attack vrs 1 26 (success), damage 12
Bandit 4 - surprised
Verdis 12, ranged touch vrs D 18 (success), damage 6
Bandit 3 12 - surprised
Dara 10, attack vrs F 14 (failure)
Marco 9, attack vrs D 12 (failure)
Ragnok 9, attack vrs D 19 (success), damage 8
Bandit 2 5 - Surprised


PC Status
Ragnok 24/32
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 24/24, shield for AC r1/20
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*

[sblock=Opponent Status: Player's Don't Look!]

Jargo Brickcrusher	21/40

Bandit 1		-5/7

[/sblock]

MAP:


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe will position himself for his 'one-two' punch, trying to use both ends of his axe on different opponents

_OOC:  +7 1d8+4;+71d8+2_


----------



## Land Outcast

Aware that he shouldn't allow the bandits into the tower, at the same time, Ragnok balances that with the possibility for the others to take part in the fray and...

Follows the others on the onslaught against the bandits!

-he does spend a fraction of a second trying to recognize the dwarf, and follows with a descendent hack towards his weapon-arm -


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The arcane glow surrounds his hands again as Verdis lobs another eldritch blast at the Dwarf.


----------



## Boddynock

Continuing his conversation with heaven, the paladin simply raises his eyebrows and says, "And now they're standing in my way."

He is aware of the need to protect the spellcasters but chafes at the poor strategy which has left him unable to engage the enemy, and his comrades at greater risk than need have been the case.

[sblock=OOC]Readies an action to attack any enemy who comes in range of his battleaxe.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Wondering, why the others aren't coming out to surround the bandits while they still can, Dara steps behind one of them, whispering words of power while she raises her falchion and then loses herself in her battle frenzy, chopping wildly at her chosen target.


OOC: 5-ft. step to C17 to flank #3; Cast _Critical Strike_; Rage; Attack #3 (Atk +9 Dmg 2d4+1d6+6 Crit 15-20 (+4 to confirm)). AC is 19 now (Dara is wearing her armor, having been on guard duty at the time).


----------



## Insight

Otto darts around the door and around his allies outside.  "Well," the halfling says, "I suppose we'd better roll out the welcome wagon!"

OOC: Tumble through squares E15 and D15.  Sneak attack #3 while he's flat-footed.  Dodge on #3.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> OOC: Tumble through squares E15 and D15.  Sneak attack #3 while he's flat-footed.  Dodge on #3.





*Insight, I don't show that Otto has any ranks in Tumble...is this right? I'm going to allow it, just so I don't bog this round down, but you may want to look at his charsheet. Also, I rule that dodge applies against all opponents.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1*

Otto darts around the door and around his allies outside.  "Well," the halfling says, "I suppose we'd better roll out the welcome wagon!" Somehow, he twists and tumbles through his friends and past his enemies, jabbing out with his rapier at one of the surprised bandits. His tiny rapier punches through his opponent's armor and into his heart, dropping his foe.

The female bandit reacts quickly, stepping further into the night and drawing her blade. She slashes at Dara, and the blade cuts into the warrior woman's skin, drawing blood. Although the wound is not great, Dara feels the burn of poison as it enters her body, and immediately feels her strength leaving her. 

Continuing his conversation with heaven, the paladin simply raises his eyebrows and says, "And now they're standing in my way." He is aware of the need to protect the spellcasters but chafes at the poor strategy which has left him unable to engage the enemy, and his comrades at greater risk than need have been the case.

The dwarf bandit roars in defiance as he strikes out at Ragnok with his massive axe, the blade tearing a crimson line across his chest. "Go for help," he cries to his companions.

Two axe positions himself for his 'one-two' punch, trying to use both ends of his axe on different opponents. The dwarf neatly avoids one strike, but Two Axe's second slash cuts through the other bandit's defenses.

The bandit standing near Otto bolts at the dwarf's words, sprinting into the night away from you. Otto takes an opportunistic thrust with his rapier, but it glances off of the man's armor.

The arcane glow surrounds his hands again as Verdis lobs another eldritch blast at the Dwarf. Firing into the melee throws off the warlocks aim, and he is nearly hits the wrong dwarf with the blast.

Wondering, why the others aren't coming out to surround the bandits while they still can, Dara attacks from behind, whispering words of power while she raises her falchion and then loses herself in her battle frenzy, chopping wildly at her chosen target. Her strike doesn't sink deep, but it is enough to drop another bandit to the weed-strewn ground.

Marco mumbles to himself as he reloads his crossbow, but seeing that the situation appears well in hand, he doesn't risk firing another bolt into the melee.

Aware that he shouldn't allow the bandits into the tower, at the same time, Ragnok balances that with the possibility for the others to take part in the fray and...follows the others on the onslaught against the bandits! He does spend a fraction of a second trying to recognize the dwarf, and follows with a descendent hack towards his weapon-arm. As Norryjar skitters harmlessly off his foe's armor, Ragnok realizes he does not recognize this dwarf.



*
Thanee,I changed your strike to #2 since #3 was dead, and your attack roll wasn't high enough to hit "F." 

Initiative Count
Otto 24, move, attack vrs B3 22 (threat), confirm 16 (critical), damage 11 (6 + 5 sneak attack); AoO vrs B4 12 (failure)
Female Bandit 19 - 5' step, attack vrs Dara 22 (success), damage 6 + 4 str
Coraine 16, ready action
Dwarf Bandit 16 - attack Ragnok 22 (success), damage 14
Two Axe 15, 5' step, attack vrs D 14 (failure), attack vrs 2 19 (success), damage 5
Bandit 4 - runs
Verdis 12, ranged touch vrs D "1" (failure)
Bandit 3 12 
Dara 10, fort save 7 (failure); attack vrs B2 16 (success), damage 5
Marco 9, 
Ragnok 9, attack vrs D 16 (failure)
Bandit 2 5

PC Status
Ragnok 10/32
Two Axe 28/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 18/24, STR10, shield for AC r1/20
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*

[sblock=Opponent Status: Player's Don't Look!]

Jargo Brickcrusher	21/40

Bandit 1		-5/7
Bandit 2		2/7
Bandit 3		-4/7

[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

Knowing her swiftness and ability, Ragnok yells out at Dara *"Girl! Bring down da escapin' one!"*

At the same time, seeing Coraine is ready to jump onto any enemy within his reach, Ragnok steps further from the dwarf -back into the tower- while drawing and hurling a hammer at the face of the "cause of the wound on his chest".


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe will continue to hew away, striking at wounded opponents first and using both sides of his axe.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I guess I'd better be more specific about which dwarf Verdis is targeting in the future.   

Cursing his poor shot Verdis gathers his power once more and tries again to blast the dwarf bandit with Eldritch power.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Cursing silently, as the poison runs through her veins, Dara hears Ragnok's call and nods to the dwarven warrior.

She withdraws from her opponent(s) and darts off to catch the one that tries to get away.


----------



## Insight

"Dear me," Otto says, darting about the battlefield, "When will they ever learn to leave us alone when we're trying to rest?"

The halfling jumps behind one of the visitors, jabbing him rudely with the rapier.

OOC: Move to G17, tumble to avoid AoO between F17 and G17.  Sneak attack (+2 for flank, and +2 to my ally if needed) on the Dwarf.  Dodge on the Dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

"Dear me," Otto says, darting about the battlefield, "When will they ever learn to leave us alone when we're trying to rest?"The halfling jumps behind one of the visitors, jabbing him rudely with the rapier. The thin blade deflects off the thick metal of the dwarf's armor, leaving him uninjured by the attack.

*Insight, in case you missed my earlier post, I don't show Otto as having any ranks in Tumble?*

The female bandit continues to engage Dara, striking at her with a skillful barrage of slashes before taking a step back. The exchange leaves another deep gash upon the Dara's body.

Coraine holds his ground in the tower, but breathes a bit easier seeing most of their foes either fallen or fled. He waits for his opportunity to attack.

The dwarven bandit, not liking the odds of facing three foes at once, steps back away from Ragnok and aims a powerful blow of his heavy axe at the half-orc. The powerful stroke cuts deep, staggering Two-Axe momentarily as orcan blood gushes from the wound. "For the glory of the Temple!" he half shouts and half spits at Two Axe.

Two Axe continues to hew away, whirling one and then another of his axe's blades toward the stout dwarf. He smiles as the dwarf growls in pain from one of the axe strokes.

Cursing his poor shot Verdis gathers his power once more and tries again to blast the dwarf bandit with Eldritch power. Again he is disappointed as his blast sails past the dwarf and into the dark night sky.

Marco stands by, thinking that the bandits are nearly repelled. Of course, he frowns a second later as he realizes the tower may no longer be a safe refuge.

Knowing her swiftness and ability, Ragnok yells out at Dara *"Girl! Bring down da escapin' one!"* At the same time, seeing Coraine is ready to jump onto any enemy within his reach, Ragnok steps further from the dwarf -back into the tower- while drawing and hurling a hammer at the face of the "cause of the wound on his chest". His hammer deflects off his foe's armor with a dull clang.

Cursing silently, as the poison runs through her veins, Dara hears Ragnok's call and nods to the dwarven warrior. Seeing enough room to get away from her foe, she darts off to catch the one that tries to get away. The man is hard to see in the dark, over a hundred feet away from her to the west and moving along at a good clip, but she thinks she might be able to catch him.


*
Boddynock, if you would like to post a different action for this round, just let me know, and I will update Coraine's action...he could technically charge out into combat by delaying.

Initiative Count
Otto 24, move, attack vrs D 15 (failure)
Female Bandit 19 - full attack vrs Dara: attack 1 23 (success), damage 7; attack 2 13 (failure); 5' step
Coraine 16, ready action
Dwarf Bandit 16 - attack Two-Axe 20 (success), damage 12
Two Axe 15, attack 1 vrs D 24 (success), damage 8; attack 2 vrs D 15 (failure)
Bandit 4 - runs
Verdis 12, ranged touch vrs D 10 (failure)
Dara 10, fort save 7 (failure); attack vrs B2 16 (success), damage 5
Marco 9, delays
Ragnok 9, attack vrs D 11 (failure - Ragnok should pick up Precise shot  )


PC Status
Ragnok 10/32
Two Axe 16/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 17/30 (11/24), STR10, shield for AC r3/20, rage r 2 of 8; poisoned (secondary save in 9r)
Coraine 28/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*

[sblock=Opponent Status: Player's Don't Look!]

Jargo Brickcrusher	13/40

Bandit 1		-7/7
Bandit 2		-4/7
Bandit 3		-7/7

[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Hurt, and unarmored, Two Axe has seen better days.  But for now, he sees little alternative to killing his enemies before they kill him.  He continues to attack with both side of his axe.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Dear me," Otto says, darting about the battlefield, "When will they ever learn to leave us alone when we're trying to rest?"The halfling jumps behind one of the visitors, jabbing him rudely with the rapier. The thin blade deflects off the thick metal of the dwarf's armor, leaving him uninjured by the attack.
> 
> *Insight, in case you missed my earlier post, I don't show Otto as having any ranks in Tumble?*




Oops.  Sorry about that.  Nm about all the tumbling then


----------



## Insight

Undeterred, Otto continues to harry the dwarf.

OOC: Move action G18-F19-E18.  Flanking again, so sneak attack on the Dwarf.


----------



## Boddynock

Seeing the way that the battle is going, and confident that the spellcasters are in no immediate danger of attack, Coraine charges forward when an opportunity presents itself, making a sweeping attack against the troublesome dwarf.


----------



## Land Outcast

Frustrated at his repeated failure, Ragnok frowns.

When Coraine charges against the bandit, the dwarf can´t help but add *"Close in for da kill! Left 'im ready fer ye!"*

But, seeing that Dara could be threatened in her hunt by the Lady in Steel, Ragnok steps from the building, shooting another hammer and hoping for the win.

OOC: 16C, Throw!... Ragnok wants Precise Shot, but Ragnok needs Point Blank Shot for that


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues to chase the one fleeing bandit.


OOC: Could you please roll something higher than a 3 for my Fort saves for once! Doh!  

Besides, after the first round I figured, that Dara wasn't raging, since you didn't list it there and with her original action not possible anymore and all that... otherwise, she would have stayed around with the enemies and not chased after the bandit.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Could you please roll something higher than a 3 for my Fort saves for once! Doh!





*If it makes you feel any better, I never roll high for my PCs either!  *



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Besides, after the first round I figured, that Dara wasn't raging, since you didn't list it there and with her original action not possible anymore and all that... otherwise, she would have stayed around with the enemies and not chased after the bandit.




*Yeah, sometimes I forget to post things. But let's just say this time, she ISN'T raging...you may need that later. So she can continue her chase.*


----------



## Rhun

Undeterred, Otto continues to harry the dwarf. Despite the hafling's favorable position, his slender blade again fails to pierce his enemy's armor.

The female bandit suddenly flees, her fleet-footed form running to the east, past the tower and out of the Temple compound, into the thick woods beyond!

Seeing the way that the battle is going, and confident that the spellcasters are in no immediate danger of attack, Coraine charges forward when an opportunity presents itself, making a sweeping attack against the troublesome dwarf. His battle axe tears into the dwarf, gashing him deeply across his broad chest.

The bloodied dwarf smiles widely, his teeth red with his own blood. Then, he returns Coraine's blow with one of his own. Coraine avoids the worst of it, but the dwarf's axe opens a deep gash across his thigh. "You shall soon be one with the Abyss," he cries.

Hurt, and unarmored, Two Axe has seen better days. But for now, he sees little alternative to killing his enemies before they kill him. He continues to attack with both side of his axe. Somehow, the heavily injured dwarf avoids both of the half-orc's deadly strikes.

Verdis tosses another eldritch blast into the fray, grazing the wounded dwarf and nearly knocking him to the ground.

Dara continues to pursue the running bandit through the Temple compound, and though it is hard to see in the dark she thinks she sees a figure running ahead of her.

Frustrated at his repeated failure, Ragnok frowns. When Coraine charges against the bandit, the dwarf can´t help but add "Close in for da kill! Left 'im ready fer ye!" Ragnok steps from the building, shooting another hammer and hoping for the win. The hammer strikes the dwarf in the forehead, and drops his body to the ground.


*
Initiative Count
24 Otto - move, attack D 15 (failure)
19 Female Bandit - runs
16 Coraine - move, attack 19 (success), damage 10
16 Dwarf Bandit - attack vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 14
15 Two Axe - attack 1 vrs D "1" (failure); attack 2 vrs D 13 (failure)
4 Bandit 4 - runs
12 Verdis - ranged touch attack vrs D 17 (success), damage 3
10 Dara - runs (closes to within 40')
9 Marco -
9 Ragnok - attack vrs D 19 (success), damage 6


PC Status
Ragnok 10/32
Two Axe 16/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 11/24, STR10, shield for AC r4/20, poisoned (secondary save in 8r)
Coraine 14/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*

[sblock=Opponent Status: Player's Don't Look!]

Jargo Brickcrusher	-6/40

Bandit 1		-8/7
Bandit 2		-5/7
Bandit 3		-8/7

[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

"We can't leave Dara to pursue her alone."  says Two Axe simply, and sprints off after the barbarian.  He can see in the dark, at least.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Carried away at finally hitting the dwarf, Verdis pumps his fist in the air as the troublesome foe drops under Ragnok's hammer. Pulling a sunrod from his pack, the Warlock joins the pursuit into the woods.


----------



## Rhun

*FYI...there are two fleeing bandits. The one Dara is chasing to the west, and the female bandit ran toward the woods to the east.*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *FYI...there are two fleeing bandits. The one Dara is chasing to the west, and the female bandit ran toward the woods to the east.*




OOC: Thanks, Verdis will go east to the woods.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues her chase, as far as possible in the dark. If she manages to get into striking distance, she will attack the fleeing bandit.


----------



## Boddynock

"And now they're all running off in different directions!"

Coraine's observations to the divine continue.

"Ragnok," he flings over his shoulder as he takes off after Verdis, "for pity's sake stay and guard the spellcasters. We need someone strong and reliable here."

"Oh well, at least one out of two isn't all bad," he mutters to himself as he sprints off.


----------



## Land Outcast

*"Ya Coraine, go get 'er..."* Replies Ragnok as he walks up to the fallen dwarven bandit to start tending to his wounds... "Ye're goin' to tell us why ye're here... 
an' 'bout my brother"


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Thanee]

Dara's all out sprint easily overtakes the bandit, weighed down as he is by his brigandine armor. She closes on him quickly, and savagely swings her falcion as she nears...cutting through armor, flesh and spine, and dropping the fleeing man onto the ground.

Coming to a stop and kneeling by the body of the man, the warrior woman is quite certain he is dead. As she considers, she is suddenly aware of the oppressive nature of the darkness about the Temple compound...it feels almost alive, as if the darkness is trying to smother her.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Scotley]
Verdis attempts to follow the female bandit east, dodging through the overgrown, thrown-down stones of the compound's outer wall and across the weed and bramble choked field beyond. Soon enough he finds the thick trees tangling about him.

Whoever the female was, she appears to be gone. Either she outdistanced the warlock, or is hiding among the trees and darkness nearby...

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok moves to the side of the fallen dwarf, and notes that he still lives, depsite his numerous wounds. He is unconscious, though, and quite near to death.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Disappointed, Verdis turns back to the tower and the others. He moves quickly. "I could not catch the female bandit."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

[SBLOCK]_This is an evil place..._ she thinks, while she cleans her blade and puts it back in its sheathe. Then she tries to drag the man back, but gives up after a moment, as her weakened state doesn't allow her to do this at any reasonable speed.

Being certain, that this man won't get any reinforcements, Dara then heads back to the others with quick steps, every now and then gazing over her shoulder.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

[sblock=For Rhun]I just realized my last post presumed a lot. If Verdis is about to get attacked from the darkness, or lost, I will edit the post.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast

"Hey, master Otto, lend me a hand with these ropes" 

While he waits for his companions to return from the darkness, Ragnok occupies his time on binding the unconscious dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

After some ten minutes, you have all gathered again within the tower. Dara had managed to catch and slay the bandit that ran from her, but Verdis was not so lucky...he lost the female bandit in the thick woods to the east.

In the meantime, Ragnok has securely tied the unconscious, wounded dwarf. The other bandits are all dead.


----------



## Insight

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Hey, master Otto, lend me a hand with these ropes"
> 
> While he waits for his companions to return from the darkness, Ragnok occupies his time on binding the unconscious dwarf.




"Certainly, my not-so-diminuitive friend," Otto replies, assisting Ragnok.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a shrug and arms akimbo Verdis says, "What can I say, I've never had much luck with women. Anyway, I wonder if we should prepare for an attack or move to another resting place."


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok has a vacant look on his eyes while he sits -after having recovered his weapons-, assessing the situation...
Most of the party is certainly in need of healing, and the dream country is demanding our presence... But we'll have ta stay awake tonight.

The emerald-eyed dwarf suddenly returns to life, stating: "Before choosin' ta barricade or move away we shoud consult our new friend... Are we in position ta invest helain' on da bad-ore?"

Also, he feels the need to answer an unasked question as he goes for his fullplate's breast plate:
"either way, no rest for us tonight."


----------



## Rhun

Marco nervously fidgets with his crossbow as he considers the dwarf's question. "I've spent my magic for the day. I do have these wands, though. If you like, I can use one to bring some life back into the brigand. I do not think we shoudl tarry, though. What if his escaped friend comes back with reinforcements?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, she's been out of sight for a while now and I'm sure knows the area better than we do. I don't think we should stay here any longer." He slips into his chain shirt and reloads the crossbow.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I could need some rest, though. It seems her weapons were poisoned... I don't feel too well right now,”_ Dara explains, when she is back with the others.


----------



## Rhun

*Ah, yes, the poison...Dara's Fort save vrs secondary damage is a 19! SHe passed, and the roll was higher than a 3!  *


----------



## Manzanita

"Maybe we should head back to the cabin we found at the end of the secret passage"  suggests Two Axe.


----------



## Boddynock

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should head back to the cabin we found at the end of the secret passage"  suggests Two Axe.



"Good idea," says Coraine, shrugging into his armor.


----------



## Land Outcast

"Some of us could use a touch o' da stick..." to support the statement he lets his eyes drft from Dara to Two Axe to Coraine...

Ragnok hauls the dwarf's body onto his back with little effort... but he winces in pain as he does so. "I know I could" half smiling, half grimacing.



> "Maybe we should head back to the cabin we found at the end of the secret passage"



"Seconded! Lets get a' movin'"

_Although the bandit might know somehting we should know... nah, they already fled the cabin, probably abandoned it._

"We should ask... nevermind"

---

Leaving the body on the ground -to his visible relief-, he turns to the lighter task of scavenging whatever valuables he deems of worth from the corpses while the healing is carried out.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"The cabin sounds like as good a place as any to me, but I think we should consider the posibility that the bandit is working her way there too. Let's approach with some stealth."


----------



## Insight

"Yes, let's be off," Otto says, concurring with the others.  The halfling picked up what gear he had, and went for the door.  "They could return at any moment."


----------



## Rhun

Marco moves about, using one of his wands to provide some measure of healing to each Ragnok, Two Axe, Dara and Coraine. He pokes and prods at each injury before finally applying the healing magic of the wand. That done, the healer stows his wands, and again takes up his crossbow, waiting to follow his companions.

Both Verdis and Marco are quite fatigued, still suffering the effects of the stirges' blood drain, while Dara is still feeling very weak from her poisoning.

*
Marco uses 4 charges from his wand of lesser vigor. Also, 400 experience points each.

Wand of Cure Light Wounds has 45 charges
Wand of Lesser Vigor has 38 charges

PC Status
Ragnok 21/32
Two Axe 27/28,
Otto 17/17
Verdis 8/8 (17/17), CON 7
Dara 22/24, STR10 from poison
Coraine 25/28, CON 14
Marco 11/11 (14/14), CON 8
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a yawn, Verdis suggests they get moving.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Thanks!”_ Dara is ready to go and heads out with the rest.


----------



## Rhun

You make your way through into the darkness of the forest, abandoning the broken tower behind you. The terrain is rough and often choked with brush and undergrowth, but within an hour you find yourselves on the fringe of the clearing containing the old cottage and barn. It appears to still be abandoned.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Panting and clearly exhasted, Verdis suggests, "Will someone venture to slip up and make sure the cabin remains unoccupied? I really need a chance to rest."


----------



## Insight

Scotley said:
			
		

> Panting and clearly exhasted, Verdis suggests, "Will someone venture to slip up and make sure the cabin remains unoccupied? I really need a chance to rest."




"I suppose I'm the de facto scout," Otto replies.  "I'll nip up there and see what's about."

With that, the halfling heads up towards the cabin.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Insight]

Otto sneaks across the clearing, taking care to stay in the darkness and move as quietly as possible. After several minutes, he realizes that stealth is not needed, as everything appears to be the way your party left it after your last visit.

[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita

Two axe is carrying his armor, and is eager to put it down and go back to bed.  He'll try to find a soft spot to sleep.


----------



## Rhun

All is quiet save for the sussurus of the wind through the dense trees, as you huddle in the darkness and wait for Otto to return.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The blood-drained warlock leans heavily on a tree waiting for the 'all clear' or clash of arms.


----------



## Manzanita

Two Axe tosses and turns, haunted by bad dreams of ghouls and ghasts.  He realizes he needs to return and check on Jessica.  He's killed numerous bandits, and may have redeemed himself in her father's eyes.

He stands and puts on his armor, then leaves.  "Got to go."  is all he says for goodbye.


----------



## Land Outcast

"We'll have time ta discuss what we're goin' ta do once inside"

Ragnok leaves the body he'd been dragging with the others to move to the cabin, he takes Norryjar on one hand and moves up to the door...

He pushes it open...

[sblock=ooc]Did ragnok find anything of interest among the bandits' possessions?

Also: how is the cabin's roof? flat? sloped?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Verdis manages a nod for Two-Axe.


----------



## Insight

Otto returns to the group.  "All is clear, my friends," he announces.  "Let's be on our way then."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock staggers in and promptly collapses on the nearest reasonably comfortable horizontal surface.


----------



## Rhun

With Two Axe having disappeared into the darkness of the forest on some unknown errand, the rest of you collapse into the relative comfort of the abandoned cottage. You quickly establish your watches, and those that can return to their rest.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 9 - Morning*

The night passes uneventully, though you are sure with your recent incursion into the Temple dungeons, and the midnight fight at the broken tower, that the Temple is now aware of your presence. Still, the day is warmer than the past few have been, and a light breeze rustles the trees surrounding the clearing. With any luck, the summer weather will be back soon.

The night's sleep has done you well. While Dara is still a bit weak from the poisoning last night, and Verdis is still not fully recovered from the blood loss of the stirge attack, nearly everone else is fully recovered.

Going through the bandits' looted possession uncovers several items of value. Scores of copper and silver coins, dozens of gold and even a few platinum coins are found. Several blood and moonstones, the dwarf's well-crafted waraxe, a bracelet of gold set with polished spheres of amber, and a vial of thick, silvery oil. Other than that, the possessions taken from the dead bandits are mundane and of little or no value.

The captured dwarf, still severely wounded, is finally beginning to awaken from his unconscious state as you prepare for the day's challenges.

*
Loot Found
124 cp
105 sp
83 gp
19 pp
6 x 50 gp gems
Waraxe (mastercraft)
Gold & amber bracelet (200 gp value)
Vial of oil

Resources
Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 45 charges
Wand of Lesser Vigor: 38 charges

PC Status
Ragnok 27/32
Otto 17/17
Verdis 11/11 (17/17), CON 9
Dara 24/24, STR12 (poison)
Coraine 28/28
Marco 14/14, CON 10
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Crawling back into conciousness, Verdis gets up and splashes a little water on his face before turning his attention to the prisoner. He looks at him a long moment considering and then addresses his companions, "so what do we want to know and how can we trust what he says?"


----------



## Rhun

*Bump.*


----------



## Rhun

*Bump. How would you guys like to proceed?*


----------



## Insight

OOC: Otto has no opinion on how best to interogate this captive.  Interrogation isn't really his bag.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“He said something about the temple yesterday, didn't he? We should try to squeeze some information from him about what's going on in there, who's in charge, how big the cult is, and so on.”_


----------



## Rhun

Your initial attempts to question the dwarf prove futile. He is tight-lipped and refuses to speak to you at all. He sits bound in sullen silence, merely glaring at you.


*Sorry for the delays, but I was waiting to see if anyone else would post. It seems I've only got three of you interested in the game right now, though I know Boddynock has been busy.*


----------



## Scotley

OOC: My interest remains high, but Verdis isn't much of an interogator.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Sorry, Rhun.  

IC: Coraine sighs heavily and moves to stand over the prisoner. "Talk!" he snarls to the bound dwarf. With that he backhands him across the face.

"Talk! How many are there of your company, and where were you coming from last night?"

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +3[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis moves in to support Coraine's efforts. He calls a bolt of Eldritch energy to hand and offers, "Let me roast the truth out of him." 

OOC: [sblock]Aid another on intimidate +5[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf gives Coraine the evil eye, and snarls at the paladin. Still, he begins to speak, although he doesn't at all sound intimidated by the holy warrior's tactics. "Too many of us, fool. We are a veritable army, devot to our cause. We were merely returning from a..." the dwarf pauses as he thinks about the right words. "...recruitment meeting. We were quite surprised to find you in our tower."


----------



## Rhun

"You will all die, victims of the great and powerful elements!" shouts the dwarf suddenly, straining against his bonds.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Sooner or later,”_ Dara says calmly, as she kicks against the dwarf's head, gently enough not to hurt him, but firm enough to make him feel. _“And right now it looks sooner for you and later for us!”_


OOC: Intimidate +7


----------



## Scotley

Verdis will again add to another's efforts trying to look dangerous and flexing his arcane might. 

OOC: [sblock]Aid another imtimidate +5[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf sighs. "What do you want to know? I'll answer your questions, but I doubt it will get you very far."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Who is the leader of this cult? And what is it that you are doing here?”_


----------



## Rhun

"We have many leaders. Supreme Commander Hedrack is the greatest of those," answers the dwarf. He narrows his eyes at Dara's questions as to what they are doing in this place. "This is our place. You are the ones who do not belong. You should leave before you meet your death. I can assure you, it will not be pleasant."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"You let us worry about our deaths and worry about your own. Tell me about your contacts in town. Who's involved with this cult of yours."


----------



## Rhun

"Ha, the whole of Nulb is ours. They fear us, and will happily provide aid and shelter to any who swear fealty to the Temple!"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I don't expect it to be pleasant. And unlike your kind, I do not relish the thought of causing harm to others, but what must be done, will be done. And who the ones are who belong, will be decided afterwards.”_


----------



## Rhun

"Your success came only from surprise. Our forces are now aware of you, that much is certain. And, they have great magical resources...they will come searching for me, and will find you and slaughter you all." The dwarf shrugs. "Or perhaps they will simply sacrifice you to the fury of the elements." The dwarf chuckles evilly as if the thought pleases him greatly.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Oh they'll find you. I don't think you'll be much good to them when they do, but they'll find you. We have magical resources as well. What power do they have that I cannot match?"


----------



## Rhun

"Ha, your fledging powers are no match for the Temple!" The dwarf grins at you. "Fire, water, earth and air! You cannot compare to the majesty of the elements!"


----------



## Boddynock

"So you worship the elements? What sort of gods are they? Why should we fear someone who bows down to a handful of mud?"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf chuckles madly. "But therein is the beauty of the mud...you think little of it, but it can choke you, suffocate you. You could sink in to it, never to be seen again. It can slide down a mountain, wiping entire towns away without a trace!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Pah, I've been down there, I've seen the depravity of the works down there. What sort of people would worship such evil?"


----------



## Rhun

"Those that seek power," replies the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

"And now we know you are here," laughs the dwarf. "You might have had some success with surprise on your hand. But Redhand escaped! She'll rouse the forces of the Temple against you. Where once you could have struck at the isolated factions, that is no longer possible! The whole of the Temple will rise up and smash you down with forces like you've never seen!" The dwarf continues to laugh.


----------



## Boddynock

"Such bravado! This temple is nothing more than a nest of bandits - and now that one of them has escaped to spread the word, the rest will be cowering in their beds, wetting themselves in fear."


----------



## Land Outcast

He isn't even wearing his armor yet, attentive to teh bandit's words, but he is becoming bored by the stream of nonsense coming from the mud-speaker.
Ragnok is having his patience worn thinner each passing second... 
He's been still and silent the whole interrogation...

Suddenly he comes in from the background, stating matter-o-factly with a grim expression
"I ain't 'ere tae lose my time with idle threats"
With this, Ragnok shoots a hard punch at the dwarf's stomach and waits... 

While he waits, he picks up the bandit's waraxe and comments in a no-nonsense tone 
"Now, would ye rather die than live? Mudfolk"
He refuses to call the creature a dwarf.

"If ye are quick tae answer ye might conserve yer right hand"
With this, Ragnok rises the axe one-handed over the bandit's bound hands, obviously needing a miracle to sever nothing more than the right hand.

[sblock=OOC] Ragnok will try to get mor precise information after the attempt to scare the bandit into speaking more (and seems quite disposed to sever the dwarf's hands).

Yes, it'd be possible to smooth-talk the bandit into revealing more with "naive" questions and shows of fear in response to his threats.
But Ragnok is not that kind of guy.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis is happy to go back to just standing by and looking meancing while a more skilled interrogator goes to work.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf stares into Ragnok's eyes and smiles at him. "What would you like to know, brother?" he asks.


----------



## Land Outcast

"brother..." _don't smile at me, you son of an orc and a rock..._
Blood started heating in Ragnok's veins, and took only two or three seconds of silence before it reached boiling point.

Instead of hacking down on the dwarf's hands, Ragnok made a sudden twist of the weapon, slamming the flat of the axe against the dwarf's hands, probably breaking some fingers.
He would have preferred to slam it against the bandit's head, but he couldn't afford that luxury.
"brother..." 

Clenching his teeth, Ragnok breathes once, trying to relax...
He nails the axe to the floor and starts.

"This is no normal bandit den, what is goin' on down 'ere?"

_My brother for the last... If he insults Keran I'm not sure if I'll find temperance not to split his skull in two._

"An' don't preach to me yer gibberish.
* Explain.*"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf bears the broken fingers without crying out, but a grimace of pain mars his features. He glares at Ragnok, giving the good dwarf a heavy dose of the "evil eye." After a few minutes, he again speaks. "The Temple is the base for the Cult of Elemental Evil. We who follow the ways of the Temple recognize the elements for what they are: the purest form of power and chaos to be found in the world. It brings us power, wealth, and glory!"


----------



## Land Outcast

The emerald-eyed dwarf shows no reaction to the information provided, and after waiting to see if there was an more to add, he carries on.

"About the _Factions_ now." _Whatever they might be_ "The _temple_'s" he says the word with the tone of voice reserved-for-the-innkeeper-when-you-find-the-previous-occupant-decided-to-take-a-dump-in-your -assigned-room-and-noone-cleaned-up "layout: the building's structure and organization."

With this, he takes out his bodka and takes a quiet sip.


----------



## Insight

OOC: I didn't want anyone to think I'd dropped the game; there just isn't anything for Otto to do right now.


----------



## Rhun

"Are you dumb, dwarf?" asks the cult follower to Ragnok. "The factions rever the different elements. Fire, Water, Earth and Air. Each faction pays homage to the Greater Temple. The layout of the dungeons beneath the Temple are quite extensive. Each faction controls a different region. The Cult of Earth currently hold the Temple's first level, while the other three hold areas of the second dungeon level. The third level houses some of the Temple's greater assets, and the fourth and deepest level is dedicated to the Greater Temple."


----------



## Land Outcast

In response to the insult, Ragnok simply spits some of the vodka on the bandit's wounded hands. _It sure hurts more than his insult._ And continues:
"So, pray tell, is there friction between the factions or are they strongly united?"


/after receiving an answer/
"Also, have you taken a dwarven prisoner in the last months?"

OOC: last two questions form me, feel free to suggest more


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis continues to glare at the prisoner and then leans in to whisper a suggestion to their interrogator. 

OOC: See if you can get any detail about what sort of creatures serve the elements? Nice job getting him to talk!


----------



## Rhun

*Some of this information may be redundant, as I honestly don’t remember everything that you’ve discovered so far…*

A thorough interrogation of the renegade dwarf takes several hours, much of it frustrating, especially to Ragnok. Eventually, though, you learn all that the dwarf seems to know about the Temple of Elemental Evil and the cult’s followers.

Jargo (the dwarf) explains that the Cult of Elemental Evil is dedicated to the concepts of Evil and Chaos, the destruction that the elements can sow, and the power that comes with control of said elements. The four main factions of the cult (Fire, Water, Earth and Air) have again grown powerful, but because of their chaotic nature they spend as much of their time fighting amongst one another as they do working together against the forces of good. The high priests of each cult hate one another, and often send skirmish troops into each others’ domains. Jargo himself serves The Greater Temple which is dedicated to the combination of the elements, and maintains some control over the factions, who all pay fealty to its power. Amongst those that vie for control of the Greater Temple, though, are three sub-factions. In order of relative strength, they pay homage to Iuz the Old, the foul demoness Zuggtmoy (Lady of Fungi) and the dark and beautiful Lolth. While these sub-factions work together to further the cause of the Temple, the dwarf reveals that each really only seeks power for themselves.

The Temple’s upper works are mostly shunned and abandoned, besides the group of mercenaries and bandits that had garrisoned the broken tower. The real power of the Temple is centered below ground, in the dungeons. The first dungeon layer is controlled by the Earth Temple and its undead minions. The second dungeon level is shared by the Air Temple, the Fire Temple and the Water Temple, and all of their various minions. The third level was reserved for rewarding the faithful of the Temple, but now serves as a garrison for many of the Temple’s elite troops. The fourth dungeon level is dedicated to the glory of the Greater Temple, and most of the cult’s leaders can be found there.

Jargo claims that the Temple is far too powerful for you to do any real damage to the cult. He claims that the Temple’s forces number in the hundreds, and include powerful clerics and wizards. Unless of course, you could find someway to destroy the Temple itself and all within…but even the great mages and priest who sealed the Temple a decade ago lacked the power for that task.

Concerning any dwarven prisoners, Jargo tells you that one was taken a couple of months ago. After being beaten and tortured, the wretch was taken to the darkest depths of the Greater Temple. Jargo knows little more than that. Perhaps he was sacrificed for the glory of the Temple, or perhaps he was sold into slavery, to add coin to the Temple’s coffers.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Day 9 -Evening

With all you have learned from the dwarven prisoner, you decide your best option at this point is to return to Hommlet to rest and dispose of the prisoner. The trip takes the remainder of the day, but with the rain having stopped and the weather improving it is much more pleasant than the last time you came this way. You pass a few travelers on the road…but no dangers or threats.

Arriving at the village, you turn the dwarven prisoner over to the guards at Lord Burne’s tower, and head for the Inn of the Welcome Wench, where Ostler Gundigoot greets you with a meal of stuffed trout and mugs of cool ale.


*Another post will be following…I beg patience.  *


----------



## Rhun

Kurt the Purger


[sblock=For Legildur Only]

Kurt has ridden hard for many days, south from the Furyondian capital of Chendl toward the small thorp of known as the Village of Hommlet. With a writ from Patriarch Thanden of the Church of Heironeous on behalf of King Belvor IV, Kurt has been tasked with aiding a covert group that was sent south more than a week before him to investigate rumors of evil returning to the Hommlet area. Fears that the once-thought-destroyed Cult Of Elemental Evil may again be practicing their vile religion of chaos and evil in the region prompted the crown to ask the church for additional aid, and the church responded by assigning you to the task.

While the way south has been rough, ridden with rainy weather, muddy roads and even a run in with local bandits, Kurt has made good time and is relieved to see the brambles and shrubs give way to field and orchard. Soon after ,the cleric spots a small herd of kine grazing, and a distant hill spouts a few wand stone chimneys with thin plumes of blue smoke drifting lazimly into the sky. Ahead, wood and stone buildings begin to dot the road to either side...the village of Hommlet at last.

Making his way to the center of the village, Kurt is pleased to see a large wood and stone building with a square wooden sign showing a buxom and smiling lass holding a flagon of beer. This must be the Inn of the Welcome Wench, which every merchant Kurt has questioned having made a point of mentioning for its excellent food and hearty drink. After paying the stableboy to look after his mount, Kurt retires to the taproom for the evening. A mug of cold ale and plate of stuffed trout is the first good meal the cleric has had in days.

After finishing his meal and leaning back in his chair, Kurt is surprised to see a group of what can only be seasoned adventurers enter the inn. They consist of a dwarven warrior, a pudgy halfling, a beautful female warrior, two human males in light armor, and a heavily armored human displaying the blazing lightning bolt of Heironeous about his neck. Could these perhaps be the heroes Kurt has been sent to assist? After a quick discussion with Ostler Gundigoot, the proprieter, they sit down to dinner at a nearby table.
..

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara sits down, letting her honey blonde hair fall over her chainmail-protected shoulders. The scabbard with her falchion is hung over the chair's back. When Ostler puts a mug of ale before her, she thanks him with a friendly smile and a nod before taking a draft.

_“Looks like we have quite some task set before us... any idea how we should get about this? If the dwarf spoke the truth and there are really hundreds of them, we will have to find a way to get in and out, so we can either slowly reduce their numbers or strike at their leaders directly.”_


----------



## Legildur

Kurt watches the newcomers for a bit as he drains his mug.  Signalling Ostler for a refill, he waits patiently as the barmaid returns with a fresh mug of the surprisingly good brew.

With the fresh mug in hand, Kurt stands and makes his way across to the newcomers' table.  Standing two fingers over six feet in height, and of solid build, the heavily armored man raises his mug to the other heavily armored man. "It be good to see a fellow devout follower," he says by way of introduction. A closer inspection reveals that this largish man with the shaved head and squarecut goattee also wears the same holy symbol.

The man waits patiently and takes a drink from his mug.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Taking a sip of his drink, Verdis starts to reply to Dara, but pauses as the shadow of the large armored man settles over the table. Verdis looks up curiously, but appraises the man letting someone else speak for now.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine also looks up as the stranger approaches. As the man speaks, he rises to his feet and executes a short bow before stepping forward to clasp the newcomer's arm in the warrior's greeting.

"Welcome! I am Coraine Vagrius, paladin of the Invincible. It is indeed good to see a fellow worshipper of the great god. Come, join us if you will!"

Coraine offers his chair, snags another from nearby, and makes introductions to the party members as he and the stranger sit. Catching Dara's eye he shrugs and mouths, "Later," at her.


----------



## Legildur

"Kurt," he says by simple introduction to Coraine as he shakes his hand before taking the offered seat. "Cheers," he says, raising his mug in greeting to them all. "Interesting little place this Hommlet," he adds as he takes another drink.


----------



## Boddynock

"So, Kurt, what is it that brings you to Hommlet?"


----------



## Legildur

"I'm on a mission from God," he says cryptically with a slight smile before drinking once again from his ale. "Hommlet was where I was told to be."


----------



## Rhun

*I'm going to let you guys roleplay out your meeting...when you are done, and ready to retire, just let me know, and I'll get the game back on track.  *


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok eyes suspiciously the man, the bandit's words about having all of hommlet dominated make him wary of strangers...


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Wasn't it Nulb that was dominated by the bandits?


----------



## Insight

Otto jumped onto a barstool.  "Tell us, friend, where are you from?  And what brings you to Hommlet of all places?"


----------



## Legildur

The big man wipes his mouth with the back of his hand. "You could say that I'm serving a penance," he says as he places his ale back on the table. "But I prefer to see it as an opportunity - away from the stifling strictures of those paralysed with imaginary fears."

"As I said before, interesting place this Hommlet. How long have you been in these parts?" he asks without meeting the eyes of any of the group.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Wasn't it Nulb that was dominated by the bandits?




*Yes, the bandit was speaking of Nulb when he said it was dominated by bandits.*


----------



## Land Outcast

OOC: my fault


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: my fault




*Not a problem.*


----------



## Rhun

"Too long," says Marco, a short, scrawny studious looking man. The plate of food sitting before him is mostly untouched, as is his mug of ale. "Hmm...actually, I've only been in these parts a few weeks. Captured by bandits, I was, at least, 'til these good folk rescued me."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods thoughtfully. "And what of the rest of you?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine leans back in his chair, and takes a pull of his ale.

"We've been here for a week or so - although Marco's right, it does seem longer. We heard that there was some trouble with bandits around here, and have been striving to make it safer for travellers. There are other problems, it seems, as well - so we may be here for some time longer."

He eyes the newcomer keenly. "Why Hommlet for your penance?"


----------



## Legildur

_'It matches so far,'_ Kurt thinks to himself. Conscious that he was biting the inside of his cheek in deep thought, Kurt opens his jaw slightly to free the flesh.  Eyeing Coraine once again and particularly his holy symbol of Heironeous, Kurt decides that it is time to take a chance. "I've been sent to help you," he says softly and takes another drink.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"What sort of help have you been told we need?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“And... HE sent you?”_ Dara says, her eyes wandering towards the holy symbol before she looks straight into the stranger's face and smiles. _“If you are here to help, and surely we can need some help here, you are most welcome... Kurt. I'm called Dara.”_


----------



## Legildur

Kurt silently nods in response to Dara's question before turning his attention back to Verdis. "I wasn't told what help you would need. But I know what I bring - my sword and my faith."


----------



## Rhun

Marco knocks his hand against the table several times and then shakes his finger at Kurt. "Your timing may be excellent indeed, Disciple of the Invincible. I've been serving this group as a healer, while I learned what I may of injury and death. I'm afraid I've not like what I have seen."

Turning to regard the rest of the group with his smoke colored eyes, the healer continues. "No offense to any of you, but the last week has taught me many things, and foremost among them is that I belong in a library or temple, and not on the battlefield. I've wanted to part ways and return home for several days now, but I didn't want to leave you without someone to tend to your hurts."

Marco smiles and turns his head back to stare at Kurt. "From my intense studies of religion, I believe I am correct in saying that the clerics of Heironeous have the ability to heal wounds and mend bones. Is this not so, Kurt?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“You do not happen to have an army with you or do you? Too bad, we could use one right now...”_ Dara says, smirking slightly.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt smiles as he listens to Marco. "Indeed, I'm somewhat skilled in the healing arts," he agrees. "Perhaps a little more than most of my brethren."

He shrugs his shoulders at Dara's wishful thinking of an army in tow. "Not today," he admits.

"So then, if'd you'd give me some idea of what to expect, and when we are likely to leave, I could make some preparations.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“There is, indeed, a lot to prepare for...”_ Dara begins, then lowers her voice some, so that other patrons should not overhear what she tells now.

_“There is this temple a day or so from here. It's called the Temple of Elemental Evil, and it accomodates a quite large cult dedicated to the worship of some nasty elemental powers born of evil and chaos. There must be hundreds of them, organized in factions according to the four elements and somewhat controlled by their leaders who inhabit a place called the Greater Temple in the depths below the temple's dungeons, and which is dedicated to the combination of the four elements. We have, so far, only scratched the surface of this place of evil.”_


----------



## Legildur

Kurt forgets about his drink as Dara explains. After a bit of mulling over of the detail, he suddenly remembers the ale and takes another drink. "That'd be the source of the trouble hereabouts, then?" he offers. He then smiles. "I was told a little about what to expect," he admits. "But not much."

"Elementals you say?" and he sighs. "I'm really more accustomed to dealing with the undead. But I'm sure that Patriarch Thanden knew what he was doing when he sent me."


----------



## Rhun

Marco grimaces. "Funny thing, that." he says, taking a sip from his own mug. "We've actually ran into some ghouls and ghasts, and I've not seen an actual elemental yet." He looks around at everyone and frowns. "Yet."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt's face breaks into a malicious snarl at Marco's mention of undead. "Good for nothins should be purged from the lands! Every last one of them!"


----------



## Land Outcast

Ragnok breaks his silence in response to the holy warrior's snarl
"Save da strength fer da battlefield"

"Ragnok Drakeforge, at yer service"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock nods in greeting, "Verdis Amnell". He is a handsome fair skinned young man with blond hair cropped short and gray eyes. "Always glad to welcome a warrior to the team." His eyes twinkle with merryment.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt smiles and greets Ragnok and Verdis. He gestures to Ostler for ale all round. "So then, what's the plan?"


----------



## Rhun

Marco smiles at Kurt and stands. "My plan is to get a good night's rest, and then I believe tomorrow I will set out for Greyhawk City. I hear they have quite an extensive library there." 

He turns to the others, and bows. "My friends, my companions...thank you. You undoubtedly saved me from death or slavery at the hands of those bandits, and for that I will always be grateful." The man reaches to his belt and retrieves the two wands that he has used to heal you so many times, and lays them on the table. "My wand of _lesser vigor_, and a wand of _cure light wounds_," he says. "Take these as a gift. I wish I could give you more. Farewell, my friends. If you should ever make it to Greyhawk City, seek me out. I shall buy you a round of drinks and happily listen as you recount your tales!"

Marco then turns and walks across the taproom, headed for the stairs up to the second level and his bedchamber.


*
Wand of Cure Light Wounds has 45 charges
Wand of Lesser Vigor has 38 charges
*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt simply raises one eyebrow as the wands are placed on the table. He watches as Marco departs and then turns his attention back to the others. "Libraries! He's welcome to them," he says, not saying anything about the wands.

OOC: Which means that Kurt will be able to prepare some more buff/offensive spells 
OOC2: What's the caster level on the wands?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> OOC: Which means that Kurt will be able to prepare some more buff/offensive spells
> OOC2: What's the caster level on the wands?





*Yes, Kurt will be able to use more spells for buffs and offensive spells, at least until the wands run out. 

The wands are both caster level 1 

*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine stands when Marco does, and clasps him by the hand.

"Fare well, Marco! I'm glad we were able to rescue you, and I've been grateful for your help. Thank you, too, for this generous gift. Safe journey, and long life!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"You will be sorely missed my friend. Take care of yourself. Next time I'm in the city we'll share stories over a pint."


----------



## Land Outcast

"We'll certainly be missing ye, brought us back from death's door once or twice."


----------



## Rhun

With farewells said, Marco Dessard leaves the taproom, and your company.

The rest of you remain, clustered around the rough wooden trestle table, the remains of you dinner before you, and cool mugs of ale in hand. 

You are six in number: Ragnok Drakeforge, the dougthy dwarven fighter; Coraine Vagrius, paladin of Hieroneous; Verdis Amnell, the Suloise warlock; Otto Nimbletoes, the fey-tainted halflinf rogue; Dara, barbarian sorceress. And now, Kurt the Purger, cleric of the Invincible One.


*What's next?*


----------



## Scotley

Verdis picks at the remains of dinner a little more and then comments to the assembled company, "from our interrogation of the Dwarf we know there is more work to do at the old temple. I think we're going to have to go back there and do something about the evil that is corrupting the surrounding lands. I don't think it is safe for us in Nulb."


----------



## Rhun

As you plan your next moves, Ostler comes by your table, bringing another round of ale for you. "And how were your meals, gents?" he says. "And ma'am," he adds, with a smile to Dara. "Anything else I can get you?"


----------



## Rhun

*Are we still playing?*


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Are we still playing?*



Well, Kurt can't exactly lead the group given (a) he doesn't know exactly what they are up to, (b) doesn't have any local knowledge, and (c) was sent by the church to help, not take control. But my gues is to rest overnight and then set out in the morning?


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Sounds good, Legildur.

IC: Coraine drinks deeply of his ale, pushes back his chair, stands and stretches prodigiously.

"The meal, as usual, was superb thank you, Ostler. I don't know about the rest of you, but I am  in need of a good night's sleep - and the beds here are among the best I've ever slept in."

He waits until Ostler has moved on before continuing. "I suggest we have a good night's sleep, and then, over breakfast, make final plans. We'll need to decide on a plan of attack. We'll also need to think about what equipment we might need to help us in our assault on the Temple."

"Clearly anything which is effective against elementals would be advisable," he muses.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Indeed, I'm tired as well. I think I must have nodded off there for a minute. My appologies, I'm still not feeling quite myself after that batch of stirges. Let's plan to set out for the temple again in the morning."


----------



## Legildur

"May the Invincible One watch over us," says Kurt. "I shall meet you in the morning for breakfast, then," he adds standing up himself, making his exit for some rest.


----------



## Insight

OOC: This game seems to grind to a halt a lot   

Otto wishes the others good night and heads off the bed.


----------



## Rhun

Again, the night passes quietly at the Welcome Wench, and you all sleep well on comfortable, well-padded matresses. Ostler Gundigoot surely runs a fine and safe establishment.

The morning dawns bright and clear; it will surely be a warm, late summer's day. The smell of fresh biscuits and crispy bacon floats up from the taproom as you waken and prepare for the day ahead.


*And yes, we do seem to grind to a halt quite often. Don't know what is up with that.*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Feeling somewhat restored, Verdis eats a hearty breakfast. "I feel almost fit again. Shall we return to the temple today or did someone have some shopping to do?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt wakes early with the rising sun and prays to Heironeous. Thinking of the day ahead, he asks for the following boons to see him through the day in the Invincible One's work:

0 (4) - Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic.
1 (3+1) - Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, + Magic Weapon.
2 (2+1) - Bull's Strength, Silence, + Spiritual Weapon.

Moving downstairs, he joins the others. "Why tarry when there is Good work to be done?" he replies to Verdis' question.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine wanders in from the yard of the inn, where he has been standing bathed in the first light of the new day. Coming over to the table he sits down and eats a hearty breakfast.

Nodding in welcome to the others as they come downstairs, he is content, for the moment, to enjoy the good food before him. Only when he has finished does he say, "What weapons or supplies do we have which may be particularly useful against elementals? I've never fought them before, so I'm not clear what will or will not be effective."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock holds up a hand which is suddenly bathed in eldritch flame. "I've got my gear right here."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“That bed was a lot more restful than those bandit quarters,”_ Dara remarks, as she joins the others for breakfast.

To Coraine's question, she replies: _“Particulary useful? I don't think so. Usable? I sure hope so.”_


----------



## Rhun

*Alright...what's the plan? Did you need to buy gear? Or are you ready to get back on the road?*


----------



## Insight

OOC: Otto doesn't need to buy anything.  What is it that we're doing anyway?


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I have everything I need, except for supplies, which we should get enough for a week or two. Anything else? I doubt there is much here, which we could buy, that would help us in our battle against the elements; we could ask Lord Burne, of course, if he has something.”_

OOC: I assume we are going back to the temple... to put an end to the cult's machinations.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine stands up, and reaches for the pack behind his chair.

"Then if we have everything we need, let's go. The Temple is a filth which must be washed away. Although it might be a good idea to visit Lord Burne - he may have something which could help."

He pauses briefly.

"Which reminds me - what was that message, the journal entry which he showed us the last time we were here? Perhaps we should consider that again as we go."


----------



## Legildur

"Good," says Kurt, as he to stands ready to leave.

OOC: Who is carrying the two healing wands? I think only Kurt can use the Lesser Vigor, but what about the Cure Light Wounds?


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine delves into his pack, taking out the two wands which Marco left behind. He looks at them, then offers one to the new-come cleric.

"Here, Kurt. You'd better take this wand - I think Marco called it 'Lesser Vigor'."

"Where do you see your priorities as lying - in support of the front line, as a healer and spellcaster, or in the midst of battle as warrior medic?"

"If the former, you should probably carry the other wand as well. If the latter, perhaps I should carry that wand - unless someone else can use it - so that there are two of us who can offer succour to a fallen comrade."


----------



## Rhun

Your group once again gathers, six strong, and begins down the road that leads past Burne's Tower, and eventually to Nulb and the Temple. Coraine pulls the rough scroll from his pack as he walks, and again examines the cryptic poem written in the flowery script:


"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned. 

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."


----------



## Legildur

"I not be understanding all that," Kurt admits. "But as long as I do the Invincible One's work, then I'll be satisfied."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I don't understand much of it either, and it is hard to say how literal an interpretation one should make, but we've clearly seen the ruins. These 'boxes' that hold the pieces of the key seem like a goal for us."


----------



## Rhun

*You mentioned stopping at Burne's Tower. Is that still the plan? If so, is there anything particular you are looking for?*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Once we reach the Lord's tower, we should ask him about possible protections against the elements, and possibly weapons, be they steel or spell, to defeat them. Hopefully he will have something to aid us. Also, maybe he can send a message to the authority to warn them about the possible threat in this region. I had been asked to investigate the bandit activity here, originally, but this is growing slightly out of proportion, so any help from Lord Burne would be greatly appreciated.”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine muses on the poem.

"Two who were evil joined forces to overthrow the good. They were discovered and defeated. One escaped. The other - whoever 'She' is - was imprisoned. A magical key - golden, apparently - consisting of four parts was broken and the parts were hidden. Finding the four parts is the key - pardon the pun - to defeating her. But she's already defeated, so what's the point? Although we might assume that her followers are attempting to set her free ... but that's not what the poem says the key does."

The paladin shakes his head. "Oh, this is beyond me! But I think it behoves us to keep worrying at it - like a pack of dogs with a big, juicy bone!"

He shakes his head again, then himself. "Come, let's go see Lord Burne, and then back to crack some heads. That, at least, I understand."


----------



## Rhun

As you think on the poem and recall the dwarven bandit's words about the Cult of Elemental Evil, it dawns on you that you might actually know who the "two" are that are mentioned in the poem. "She" most likely refers to the demoness Zuggtmoy, while the one that escaped probably refers to Iuz the Old. Still, you only have the ramblings of the evil dwarf to rely upon.


You quickly make your way to Burne's Tower, and within a few moments the guards usher in for an audience with the well-groomed wizard. He eyes Kurt for a moment, and then smiles in welcome. "Greetings again, my friends. I see you've picked up a new recruit." Burne gestures at the comfortable arm chairs placed about the room. "Please, have a seat. What can I do for you this fine day?"


----------



## Boddynock

"Lord Burne." Coraine bows before continuing. "It is clear to us that what we face is a resurgence of the elemental evils which have long plagued this area. We come to ask a pair of boons of you. First, can you tell us what protections or weapons, in your experience, are particularly useful against elementals? The second is to ask that you pass on a warning to the royal authorities that what we face is no mere gang of thugs."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"An interrogation of a prisoner suggests that the countryside and village of Nulb are in the hands of supporters of the temple as well."


----------



## Legildur

"Is Nulb nearby?" asks Kurt. "Maybe we should start there."


----------



## Rhun

Burne reclines back in his chair and strokes his goatee. "I perhaps have a couple of arcane scrolls that may be of use against the power of the elements. They might prove handy, if someone among you had the ability to cast the spells written upon them."

At Verdis' and Kurt's words, the wizard merely waves a hand. "Nulb has always been in the hands of bandits, river pirates and other never-do-wells. Unfortunately, everytime the Viscount has sent forces to the area, the bandits simply disappear. Melting away onto the river and into the Gnarley. I can certainly send a missive to the Crown, letting the King's agents know what you have found thus far."


----------



## Boddynock

"Thank you. Your help is greatly appreciated. Are there any other strategies for dealing with elementals which you have found useful?"

OOC: Would Verdis or Dara be able to use those scrolls?


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Judging from the bandit's words, there is a whole army of those cultists in the temple. Word needs to get out to the crown and we should continue in order to find out more and maybe foil their nefarious plans, whatever they may be. Any help you can give us for this task is greatly appreciated.”_


OOC: Yep, Dara is pretty much a full-fledged sorcerer.


----------



## Rhun

Burne considers the question. "Elementals are not very intelligent, at least the smaller ones. If you find yourselves fighting one, you will find them a tireless, determined foe. However, intelligence and superior tactics will carry you through. I may have a few potions that will aid you as well. Excuse me for a moment while I go so what I have." The wizard excuses himself, and disappears out the door, leaving you a few moments to yourselves.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Well, I think it good that the situation at the temple will be getting some larger attention."  Despite his words Verdis is a little nervious. He gets up and goes to the window to look out while the wait.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt waits patiently with arms folded.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine says to no-one in particular, "The trouble with elementals is that there's an endless supply of them. We're better off not throwing ourselves mindlessly at such a resource."


----------



## Rhun

Burne soon returns, bearing a pair of arcane scrolls and several potions. He sits them on the table before you, and returns to his chair. "I'm afraid it isn't much. But it is my hopes that it will give you some advantage over your foes. I shall pen a letter to both the King and the Viscount, informing them of your request for aid. In the mean time, if there is anything else I can do, please don't hesitate to ask."


*
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)
Potion of Barkskin (+2)
Oil of Magic Weapon
Potion of Reduce Person
Potion of Blur
*


----------



## Insight

Otto finally pipes in.  "Say, those potions and that oil, I could probably make use of those in a pinch," he says, looking at his allies.  "But I'll certainly understand if others would benefit more greatly than I would."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt waves off any claim on his behalf, confident that the Invincible One will provide for him if he is faithful.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I'm sure I could benefit from much of that, but I suspect others will find it even more helpful than I."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Thank you, Lord Burne. This might very well be what turns the scale.”_

Turning to the others, she adds: _“I'm capable of using these scrolls. Not sure, if any of you are as well?”_


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods his thanks as well. He'll leave the items for the others. If need be, he can always ask to have a spell cast on him.


----------



## Legildur

"Looks to me like we are set to do Heironeous' work," Kurt adds.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, I think we are set, thank you. Shall we get to work?"


----------



## Rhun

"I shall off up a prayer to St. Cuthbert as well, for your safety and success," says Lord Burne, standing to see you out.


----------



## Boddynock

With another bow to Burne, Coraine strides out. He is refreshed by his stay at the inn, and eager to get back to the battle. With a priest of Hieroneus once more at his side, he feels confident in their enterprise.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock]So what day is it now? At the start of day 9 Verdis' Con was still down to 9. How much has he healed? He has 12 when fully restored.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Everyone is fully healed, with their CON restored.*


----------



## Rhun

Leaving Burne's tower, you again head down the trade road toward the Temple. While it takes the better part of the day, you once again find yourselves on the outskirts of the village of Nulb.


----------



## Legildur

"Well then," starts Kurt as they continue their way into the village. "What deserving souls do do we knock around in the name of the Invincible One?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine snorts. "In Nulb? Just about everyone."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I say we make our way back into the Temple. We could quickly be overwhelmed in Nulb. Plus, in Nulb there might be a few innocents, but in the temple we can be sure of our foes."


----------



## Rhun

You make your way across the creaking wooden bridge that spans the Imerdys Run, and are shortly passing through the center of the the ramshackle village. You are eyed by several "toughs" standing in the yard of the Waterfront Hostel as you pass the establishment, but they say nothing, simply watching until you are out of sight.

Soon enough, though, the small village falls behind and you again find yourselves travelling the rocky, rutted trail into the darkly wooded hills in which the Temple awaits. Although the sun is not completely down yet, the shadows and gloom already feel quite oppressive.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Suddenly, Nulb doesn't seem so bad."  He sighs, "There's nothing for it, but to go in." He checks his crossbow and puts on a determined look. "Shall we go in through the main temple again? They know we've found the back door, so can expect it to be watched."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Did the tunnel even lead to the temple? Really, we should just enter through the front door. Didn't look like there's much on the ground level, anyways.”_


----------



## Legildur

Kurt stands by silently, waiting the group to make a decision. He spends his time looking over the entrance and steeling himself for what is to come.


----------



## Boddynock

"It's been a couple of days since we were here. Let's hope that their security is relaxed. Otto, do you want to do the honours again?"

Coraine indicates the door they went through last time.


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "It's been a couple of days since we were here. Let's hope that their security is relaxed. Otto, do you want to do the honours again?"
> 
> Coraine indicates the door they went through last time.




"Oh, yes," Otto replies, looking around the area.  "I have a look round and be right back."

Otto searches the area, using as much stealth as is logistically possible.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Legildur, since Kurt hasn't been here before]

The track leading from Nulb quickly becomes more rutted and spotted with rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, and others. The other vegetation is quite disconcerting - dead trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally robust and disgusting. Quite suddenly, the ruins you have sought appear before you. The outerworks, once stout walls and towers, have been thrown down, and now are little more than overgrown mounds of grey rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst the growth. A grove of oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk trees still grow along the northen end of the former compound, and a stump of a tower juts up from the northeastern corner of the shattered wall.The leprous grey Temple, however, stands intact, its arched butresses somehow obscene with their growth of climbing vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad of leering faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and posuting on every face of the edifice seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The growth in the compound is noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs stick and crushed stems emit foul stench or raise angry welts on exposed skin. Worst of all is the pervading fear which seems to hang over the entire area - a smothering, clinging, almost tangible cloud of vileness and horror. Sounds seem distorted, either muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks. You see darting movement at the corner of your vision, but when you shift your gaze toward such, there is nothing there at all. You cannot help but wander who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the weedy courtyard. What sort of thing could wander here and there around this ghastly edifice of evil without shrieking and gibbering and going completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are accompanied only by the chorus of the wind, moaning through hundreds of aperatures built into the stonework to sing like doomed souls given over to the tender mercies of demonkind. Echoing these horrible sounds are the macabre croaks from the scattered flapping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable evil.




[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto moves stealthily across the Temple compound, darting from rubble pile to thorn bush to hedge as he approaches the Temple proper. He moves up the steps, passed the massive chained main doors and approaches the lesser door upon the eastern side, where the group made their earlier entrance.

The door is closed, and someone has relocked it.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Otto moves stealthily across the Temple compound, darting from rubble pile to thorn bush to hedge as he approaches the Temple proper. He moves up the steps, passed the massive chained main doors and approaches the lesser door upon the eastern side, where the group made their earlier entrance.
> 
> The door is closed, and someone has relocked it.




"Oh, piddle," Otto says to himself upon finding the door locked.  "I don't suppose anyone'd mind if I had a little peek inside."

Producing a set of fine lockpicks, Otto starts working on the lock, as quietly as possible.

[sblock]
Open Locks: open locks (1d20+12=18) 

If that doesn't do it, Otto will take 10, for a total of 22.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Otto pulls his tools and moves to begin opening the lock. As soon as he puts pick to metal, though, magical energies explode from the door. His reflexes honed to their finest, the halfling throws himself away from the blast, rolling down the steps to the weed-choked dirt below. Somehow, Otto escapes the effects without damage.


*Otto reflex save 27 (success) for 1/2 damage, plus evasion for NO damage.
*


----------



## Insight

"Silly... me..." Otto says, picking himself up off the grass.  "Should've been... more careful."  The Halfling drags himself back to the group.  "Our hosts seem to have trapped the entrance.  I hope I didn't attract too much attention."

"Suppose I should try to address that trap, or perhaps find another way inside?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“It doesn't look too bad, if you ask me... lady luck was with you this time!”_


OOC: Evasion!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt simply raises an eyebrow and stands a little straighter, impressed at the halfling's 'luck'.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I just hope noone heard it. Clearly it has been placed here after the bandit warned them about us. We will have to be careful, there might be more traps waiting for us.”_


----------



## Rhun

If an alarm was raised by the halflings attempt to pick the lock on the Temple door, no response is immediately forthcoming. No guards burst forth from the place, not does it seem to have attracted any other sort of attention.


----------



## Rhun

*BUMP*


----------



## Insight

"Well," Otto says, "I could check 'round for another entrance, or try to disable that nasty trap.  Any opinions one way or the other?"


----------



## Scotley

"You know your talents better than I, but I'd say we try to get in this way."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“You are the one to do it, so make your choice,”_ Dara says in agreement with Verdis.


----------



## Rhun

*Dara realizes (spellcraft check = 23) that the trap was probably a Glyph of Warding, and that it was most likely discharged when Otto probed it, leaving the door unwarded afterward.*


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Dara realizes (spellcraft check = 23) that the trap was probably a Glyph of Warding, and that it was most likely discharged when Otto probed it, leaving the door unwarded afterward.*




OOC: assuming Dara tells Otto this...

"Very well, I shall return again shortly," the halfling says, trotting off into the forest.

Otto will once again attempt to unlock the door.  Before doing so, Otto will check for traps, just to be sure.


----------



## Legildur

Being his first visit to this place, Kurt doesn't feel qualified to offer an opinion.


----------



## Rhun

Otto returns to the eastern side door of the Temple, and takes his time searching it for traps or danger. It appears that beyond the warding glyph, there is no further danger from the door.

Putting pick to work, the fey-touched halfling takes his time and soon the lock clicks as the tumblers unlock. Pulling the door open a bit, Otto peeks through into the dim chapel beyond. No threats assert themselves, and all seems quiet. Though, who knows what dangers the rows of garish pillars could hide?


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods approvingly as Otto shows his worth.  Readying his longsword, Kurt waits to move in - somewhere behind the rogue and the warriors.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine grips his axe firmly and nods to Ragnok. Together they make their way into the Temple.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok pushes his way into the Temple nave, his plate armor jangling and his family's axe Norryjar in hand.


----------



## Rhun

As you move into the Temple, you are again nearly overwhelmed with the feelings of oppressiveness, pervasive evil and general depravity. The stained glass windows cast the dim light of the overcast sky into garish colors across the floors and walls of the place, and the sheer wickedness of the bas-reliefs, frescoes and paintings assault your senses, offending you with their vileness.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Crossbow at the ready, Verdis moves along the wall to the right keeping just a little behind the leaders. "Let's spead out a little as we move through the big rooms," he suggests.


----------



## Boddynock

"Good idea," murmurs Coraine. "An arrow-head formation - Ragnok and I will take point. First we make sure our retreat is not compromised - search the top chamber."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt scowls as the true vileness of the place weighs heavily on him.  Making the sign of Heironeous as a ward against the evil present, Kurt nods to himself quietly in thought, knowing that he has at last found his true path in service to the Invincible One.

Watching the well drilled group disperse to a tactical formation, Kurt adopts the left flank of the arrowhead, shield and sword at the ready.


----------



## Rhun

You assume an arrowhead formation as you move further into the temple proper. The dim light that filters through the garish stained glass windows high above your heads gives plenty of light to see by, but only serves to highlight the vile, filthy scenes carved and painted all about the place. You spot no movement as you move further into the central chamber; perhaps all of the activity of the Temple remains confined to the dungeons beneath the place.

You stop near the well in the center of the temple, the dark shaft leading down into the depths. The grand stairs lie before you, and beyond that the high altar and throne. You know that in the vestries to the east and west are also stair leading downward; you used the eastern stairs during your previous excursion into the dungeons.


----------



## Boddynock

"Western vestry? We don't want to be too predictable." Coraine tries a grim jest, his spirit once again assailed by the vileness of this place.


----------



## Insight

"Might it not be wise for me to have a quick look 'round these corners ere we run into a nasty surprise?" Otto asks quietly.


----------



## Boddynock

"Without a doubt! Thank you, Otto."


----------



## Rhun

Otto slips quietly off, doing his best to remain unseen by anyone who may be watching. After several minutes, he returns to the group quite confident that no ambush lies in wait.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Good.”_ Dara comments the result of Otto's scouting. _“Then let's find out what this is all about here!”_


----------



## Legildur

"Aye," agrees Kurt. "There be much work to do here."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock can help breathing a sigh of relief as Otto returns unharmed. "Let's be on then. There is a lot of ground to cover."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine leads the way to the western vestry.


----------



## Rhun

You make your way safely to the western vestry, and slowly start down the stairs into the dungeon below.

*Light source? Marching order? You can walk two abreast. 

Map:
*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt, recognising that he needs to fit in with the established group dynamics, waits patiently to be directed by the more experienced members as to his position in this situation.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Firing up a sunrod, the warlock takes a place near the rear of the group.


----------



## Rhun

*We will proceed with Coraine and Ragnok up front, followed by Kurt and Dara, with Otto and Verdis bringing up the rear. 

Now I just need someone to make a decision on which way you are going...*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt looks over his shoulder as the sunrod ignites.  Nodding in agreement, he turns back to see which direction Coraine and Ragnok will lead.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: So, does the stairway up at BN92 mark the point at which they come out on the lower level?


----------



## Insight

"Reason dictates that we explore areas that are new to us," Otto points out.  "I suggest we leave the lower levels alone until we've a handle on this one."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Sounds fine to me Otto."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara nods. _“Ok, so let's continue with our exploration up here, then.”_


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: So, does the stairway up at BN92 mark the point at which they come out on the lower level?




*Yes. I was too lazy to draw in the steps, so I used the arrow instead. You guys are actually on the opposite side of the level from the BN92 stairs, though. I apologize for both the delay, and for posting a map that had your PCs in the wrong places. *



Deciding to explore to the south first, you quickly discover a mirror of the opposite side of this dungeon level. Your explorations reveal two twenty foot by twenty foor chambers, both long abandoned. Thick dust and cobwebs cover everything. The chambers appear to have once been armories, judging by the variety of broken, smashed and twisted weapons laying about. You search for several minutes, but all seems to have been destroyed. Your options exhausted, and with you already having explored the eastern passage, you proceed north.

After some forty feet, you come to a four way intersection. A variety of opportunities present themselves as you look down each passage:

To the west are two doors, one some thirty feet away and set into the south wall, and the other at the end of the passage, about forty feet away. 

To the north, the corridor continues on out of sight, fading into darkness. A side passage breaks to the east some forty feet ahead.

To the east, the passage also continues on into darkness. However, a door in the northern wall some thirty feet away and what appears to be a side passage in the south wall about fifty feet away both present themselves.


*MAP*


----------



## Boddynock

Without hesitation Coraine turns to the west and moves down the corridor towards the first door. Standing just to the west of it, he indicates to Otto to listen at the door.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt hesitates momentarily to watch the reaction of the others to Coraine's decisiveness, then follows without saying a word.


----------



## Insight

The halfling scampers to the door and puts his ear to it.
[sblock]Otto moves to H77 and gives a listen, +2 to the check.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

This particular door immediately stands out to you. It is in good repair, and secured by a heavy, well-crafted padlock. Despite Otto's try (Listen Check=13), he hears only silence from behind the thick wood.


----------



## Insight

Otto wanders back to the group.  Quietly, "I don't hear a thing beyond those doors.  Perhaps we investigate further?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt twirls his moustache and watches the group.

ooc: I'll be away from Internet access for a few days. Please NPC as required. Character sheet in reasonanle shape/status, except for curing wands.


----------



## Rhun

*Bump.*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine says quietly, "Well, let's go in - since it's clear that somebody doesn't want us to. Otto, if you could check for traps and then unlock the door, that would be great."


----------



## Insight

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Coraine says quietly, "Well, let's go in - since it's clear that somebody doesn't want us to. Otto, if you could check for traps and then unlock the door, that would be great."




"Most certainly," the halfling replies.  Otto carefully sneaks down to the door and checks it for traps.  If it does not appear to be trapped, he will check to see if it's locked, and if so, unlock it.


----------



## Rhun

After a quick check, Otto is fairly certain the door is not trapped (search check 22). Looking at the quality of the lock, the halfling realizes it will take some time to pick. Working carefully and slowly, the lock eventually pops open (take 20 open lock).


----------



## Legildur

Kurt's right hand regrasps the hilt of his longsword and he settles the shield on his left arm.  He nods to the others that he is ready to enter and face any trouble.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok spits upon his hands, rubs them together and hoists Norryjar in both hands. The dwarf then nods, indicating that he is ready.


----------



## Boddynock

After checking that his comrades are ready, Coraine quietly opens the door and steps inside.


----------



## Rhun

As the door swings open and the light of your sunrod spills into the room, you are greeted with loud shouts and cries! It takes a moment for you to realize that the shouts are shouts of fear, and the cries pleas for mercy.

The dark, filthy room before you obviously serves as a cell of some type. Chained to the far wall are four human males, dressed in dirty rags and all looking somewhat battered. "Please, please don't eat us! Oh, gods protect us!" cries one, the pudgiest of the four.

*The maps keeps opening to a weird spot. Your group is near cells J/K 87/88.*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine immediately raises his finger to his lips. Speaking quietly but urgently, he advances slowly, saying, "Shh. Keep it down. We're not going to hurt you. Who are you - and what are you doing here?"


----------



## Insight

"Oh, bother," Otto remarks, looking away from the barely-clothed prisoners.  "Has anyone some pants for these poor souls?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“...and how did you end up in this mess?”_ Dara adds quickly, so that the prisoners won't think too much about Coraine's last question...

_“Here, have some food.”_

The warrior-woman then shuffles through her pack and produces some of the food she carries for the journey, giving it to the poor souls.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt waits until the niceties have been dealt with. He then moves in to briefly examine the prisoners whilst the others look to freeing them.  If they are injured, then he'll use a Turn Undead attempt to heal them all (1d8+2).


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock hangs back keeping a wary eye out for some sort of trap or ambush.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok hangs back with Verdis, keeping his eye open for trouble.


----------



## Rhun

The fat man appears too frightened to talk, but a slender, athletic looking man on the far right speaks. "We were capture, of course. These three," he says, giving a nod to the rest of the men, "were part of some merchant's caravan hit by the Temple's raiders. I was a sailer on a river ship. One night on shore leave I made the mistake of offending the proprieter of the Waterside Hostel in Nulb...and he and his men decided to give me to the Temple."  He coughs a few times, and then continues. "So, here we are. Chained away until the decide to feed us to the ghouls, or sacrafice us in some foul ceremony. I judge from your demeaner that you aren't with the vile group that runs this place?"

Kurt examines the prisoners, but besides having not been fed well and a variety of scrapes and bruises covering them, none appear to be in too bad of health.


----------



## Rhun

The athletic man shakes his arms, jangling the chains as if to make a point. "What do you say you get us out of here, huh?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods to Otto.

"Certainly. Now, what do you know about this area? Who is it who captured you? What forces have you seen? Were they wearing robes of some sort?"

He smiles wryly. "A lot of questions, I know, but anything you can tell us will help us defeat those who held you captive - and ensure that neither you nor anyone else need suffer at their hands again!"


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Certainly. Now, what do you know about this area? Who is it who captured you? What forces have you seen? Were they wearing robes of some sort?"




"Of course I know who took me," the man continues. "It was that damnable Dick Rentsch. He didn't like me flirting with his girl. Now the folks he handed me to...well, they wore brown robes, kind of a muddy color. Not very stylish, but robes rarely are." The imprisonment apparently hasn't cost this man his sense of humor; at least, not yet. "Keep your eyes and ears open, though. There be ghouls about." He cocks his head toward the three from the merchant caravan. "They fed one of their companions to them just the other day."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grunts in the background at the mention of ghoulds. "I told you we should have gone to Nulb," he says. "Anyone that can do something like this needs 'the treatment'."


----------



## Rhun

As Otto moves forward to inspect the locks, he notes that they are relatively simple, and figures he should be able to pick them all in just a few minutes. As he sets to work, the talkative man continues, now speaking to Kurt.

"Nulb ain't such a bad place, really, but there are a lot of bad sorts dwelling there. Dick and his crew for certain. And don't be going to the Boatman's Tavern down by the docks if you ain't a bandit or pirate of some sort. They'll beat you down and toss you in the river." The man laughs, as if that is some sort of private joke.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock keeps watch while Otto works on the lock. He listens to the man's story and wonders how many ghouls there might be down here. As he considers, his grip tightens on his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun

*BUMP*


----------



## Boddynock

"Well, Otto here will have those manacles off soon. Have you eaten lately? If not, here's some food. I think it would be best if you waited here for us for an hour. We'll see about clearing away the opposition in the immediate vicinity, then we'll see you safely out of the Temple."

The paladin looks to the others for agreement on his plan.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt gives Coraine the 'of course we will' nod of his head.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, we have some work to do before we leave again. Getting in is too much of a challenge to leave now."


----------



## Rhun

Within short minutes, Otto has all of the chains open, and the prisoners are free from their bounds. The athletic man rubs his wrist and smiles. "My thanks. My name is Ximun, first mate on the river boat _Drake's Nose_. Well, former first mate, I should say. I'm certain they sailed on without me when I didn't show back up." The man shrugs. "Do you perhaps have a few weapons you can leave us to defend ourselves, in the case you don't come back in an hour?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I lack the muscles of some of my burlier companions, so I travel pretty light, but if we encounter any weapons we'll return here with them straight away. Perhaps someone else has something..." He looks at his companions.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grunts before unshouldering his light crossbow and untying his dagger sheath (with dagger) from his belt.  He passes the items across.


----------



## Insight

"Regrettably, I only carry what I need," Otto replies to the weapons query.  "We will certainly forward any weapons we find."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine unhooks the warhammer from his belt and hands it to Ximun.

"We'll be back," he says curtly before turning to head out the door. Once the party is outside, he closes the door and hangs the padlock loosely in place, so that, at a casual glance, the door seems secured as before.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok points his axe toward the door to the west. "I 'eard some noises from behind that door," he says.


----------



## Legildur

"More prisoners?" Kurt speculates quietly as he moves across with the others.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf shrugs. "Sounded like scuffling and voices for a moment."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt looks expectantly to Otto and then Coraine to see if they will repeat their previous actions.


----------



## Boddynock

Putting a finger to his lips, Coraine nods to Otto and takes up a stance just to the side of the doorway.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Moving quietly into position, Verdis raises his crossbow and waits for his companions to take the door.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Carrying only her falchion, Dara has no weapons to spare, unfortunately.

When Ragnok informs them about the noises he heard, she moves into a position not too far away from the door, but out of direct sight, when it swings open, and waits for Otto to open it.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1*

As soon as Otto pushes the door open, you are immediately hit by the stench of death and decay. Five greyish, emaciated creatures stand poised about the chamber, all facing the door you just opened. One, standing near the western door, smiles as it sees you, baring its sharp teeth. "Sees? I told you I heard food..."

Before you can act, two of the ghouls close. One leaps at Coraine, biting. Its teeth fail to penetrate the paladin's fine armor. 

The second closes hungrily, and as it does the stank of decay and death strikes you like a hammer...miraculously, all of you save Dara manage to fight past the nauseating smell. Dara however is sickened by the stench, leaving her gagging and shaky on her feet. The smellier of the two creature sinks its teeth into Otto, tearing a chunk of flesh from the halfling's shoulder and worse: paralyzing him with its foul taint!

Coraine ignores the ghoul right in front of him and, instead, launches a spirited attack upon the foul-smelling creature which has bitten Otto. Calling on the power of his god, he whirls his battleaxe overhead before crashing it down on the abomination's head. The vile ghast jukes at the last moment, but Coraine's axe still tears a raged wound along its side.

Ragnok growls and steps in front of the paralyzed halfling, swinging Norryjar with all his might. His axe chops brutally down, cleaving a huge chunk of dessicated flesh from the ghast; somehow though, the creature remains standing.

The other ghouls mill about in the room, taking up positions behind their companions. The one furthest north, though, moves to the northern door and throws it open, hissing as he does so. "Come, food...fresh eats!"

Kurt grunts as he sees the speed of the ghouls' attacks and the effect on Otto.  Anticipating Ragnok to cover the hole in the line, Kurt sets his mind to dealing with undead as best he knows how. "You be lookin' poorly," he says aloud to the ghouls, instantly recognising them for what they are. Grasping his holy symbol and presenting it boldly, Kurt concentrates firmly on the power of his god. "Best you be havin' some of Heironeous' treatment!" he bellows and a rush of power leaves him in a wave. (Sacred Purification - anyone living creature within 60ft heals 1d8+2 hps and undead within 60ft take the same in damage - see character sheet for full description).

"Now, begone!" he hurls after them. The ghouls in the chamber shriek, and begin to withdraw with all haste before Kurt's power.

Momentarily stunned by the sudden attack and the foul stench, Verdis gathers his wits and fires his crossbow at an advancing ghoul. The bolt slams into the chest of the ghast, sending it staggerin back and collapsing to the ground.

Feeling a bit less adventerous with all the ugly stench around, and seeing what the creatures did to Otto, Dara first protects herself by casting a Shield spell.




*
Actions?

Initiative Count
G5 21: bite vrs Coraine 16 vrs FFAC20 (failure)
G1 20: bite vrs Otto 15 vrs FFAC14 (success), damage 5
Coraine 20: fort save vrs stench 26 (success); attack vrs G1 23 (success)), damage 10
G3 16: delay action
Ragnok 15: fort save vrs stench 21 (success), 5' step, 2 pt power attack vrs G1 20 (success), damage 17
Otto 14: fort save vrs stench 17 (success); fort save vrs paralysis 7 (failure); fort save vrs disease 19 (success)
G2 13: moves 
G4 13: moves, opens north door
Kurt 11: 5' step, sacred purification (4 healing/damage); turn undead check 8 (Max 2 HD), turn undead damage 12 (all 4 ghouls in chamber affected)
Verdis 8: attack vrs G1 19 (success), damage 8
Dara 5: fort save vrs stench 13 (failure); cast shield

PC STATUS
Dara: 24/24; sickened 10 minutes
Otto: 16/17; paralyzed 3 rounds

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's Don't Look Here!!!]
G1: DEAD
G2: 09/13
G3: 09/13
G4: 09/13
G5: 09/13

G6: 09/13
G7: 09/13
G8: 09/13
G9: 09/13

G10: 25/29
G11: 25/29



[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine ignores the ghoul right in front of him and, instead, launches a spirited attack upon the foul-smelling creature which has bitten Otto. Calling on the power of his god, he whirls his battleaxe overhead before crashing it down on the abomination's head.

[sblock=OOC]Smite Evil on G1. Attack +11 (battleaxe +1), damage 1d8+6, x3[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Feeling a bit less adventerous with all the ugly stench around, and seeing what the creatures did to Otto, Dara first protects herself by casting a _Shield_ spell.


OOC: Cast _Shield_ (no ASF).


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grunts as he sees the speed of the ghouls' attacks and the effect on Otto.  Anticipating Ragnok to cover the hole in the line, Kurt sets his mind to dealing with undead as best he knows how. "You be lookin' poorly," he says aloud to the ghouls, instantly recognising them for what they are. Grasping his holy symbol and presenting it boldly, Kurt concentrates firmly on the power of his god. "Best you be havin' some of Heironeous' treatment!" he bellows and a rush of power leaves him in a wave. (Sacred Purification - anyone living creature within 60ft heals 1d8+2 hps and undead within 60ft take the same in damage - see character sheet for full description).

"Now, begone!" he hurls after them. (Turn Undead attempt, check 1d20+4 for 3d6+5 damage)

ooc: Kurt moves to I88 beforehand if Ragnok moves to Otto's square (H87).

ooc2: Sacred Purification is apparently a swift action (never used swift/immediate actions before), so that still leaves Kurt with his usual actions available, so he'll add the turn undead AFTER the damage.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Momentarily stunned by the sudden attack and the foul stench, Verdis gathers his wits and fires his crossbow at an advancing ghoul. 

OOC: I suspect that some will be dead (again) by the time Verids' turn comes, so I'll let the DM pick an appropriate target.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 2*

*Round 1 updated in Post 1376.*

With the ghast laying dead on the floor, the ghouls begin to flee before Hieroneous' power. Coraine takes a swing at one as it flees, but clips the jam of the door with his axe, spoiling his aim. Amazingly, Ragnok makes the same mistake, taking a chunk from the door jam with his own axe as he too tries to put the ghoul down.

The turned ghouls begin making their way through the north door, fleeing Kurt's divine power.

"Blast! Watch out - there may be more ... watch your backs!" Coraine leaps through the door and pursues the ghouls which are fleeing northward. Coming up behind the rearmost, he plants his feet firmly and swings at its mottled back. The axe tears through corrupt flesh, cleaving the ghoul's spine, and ending its undeath permanently.

With a loud battlecry, Ragnok steps through the door and brings Norryjar to bear against the nearest ghoul. The creature doesn't stand a chance in the face of dwarven rage, and Ragnok's sure strike sends its head bouncing across the floor.

Kurt calls after the fleeing undead as he enters the room after Coraine and Ragnok. "Yes! Flee the might of Heironeous!". Knowing that there are more undead through the north door, he patiently waits for the reinforcements to arrive before blasting them with Heironeous' power once more.

Kurt doesn't have to wait long as the reinforcements surge from the north chamber. He surge of power staggers the undead, but isn't quite enough to stop them. The first two rush through the door, snapping with their crooked, yellowed fangs. Both are still off balance from the blast of celestial energies, and neither find their mark.

Two other ghouls close ranks behind the first two.

Verdis moves through the door and past Ragnok, loading his crossbow as he goes.

Dara rushes forward, still somewhat sick from the smell of the now-dead ghast. Still, she swings her falchion boldly, and cuts down another of the undead.


*
Actions?

Initiative Count
G5 21: [TURNED] moves
G1 20: 
Coraine 20: AoO vrs G5 "1" (failure); move; attack vrs G4 19 (success), damage 9
G3 16: [TURNED] moves
Ragnok 15: AoO vrs G5 "1" (failure); 5' step, attack vrs G2 21 (success), damage 12
Otto 14: [PARALYZED]
G2 13: 
G4 13:
Kurt 11: moves, ready action for sacred purification
Kurt 10: uses sacred purification, damage/heal 8
G6 10: move, bite vrs Coraine 7 (failure)
G7 10: move, bite vrs Kurt 9
Verdis 8: moves, reloads
G9 7: moves
Dara 5: moves, attack vrs G6 18 (success), damage 8
G8 4: moves

PC STATUS
Dara: 24/24; sickened 98 round; shield (AC 21) 18 rounds
Otto: 17/17; paralyzed 2 rounds

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's Don't Look Here!!!]
G1: DEAD
G2: DEAD
G3: 01/13, turned 9 rounds
G4: DEAD
G5: 01/13, turned 9 rounds

G6: DEAD
G7: 01/13
G8: 01/13
G9: 01/13

G10: 17/29
G11: 17/29

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

"Blast! Watch out - there may be more ... watch your backs!"

Coraine leaps through the door and pursues the ghouls which are fleeing northward. Coming up behind the rearmost, he plants his feet firmly and swings at its mottled back.

[sblock=OOC]Move to F86. Attack +8, damage 1d8+4, x3[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Kurt calls after the fleeing undead as he enters the room (to somewhere near F86 with line of effect through the north and west doors, but being careful not to close within 10ft of any turned ghouls) after Coraine and Ragnok. "Yes! Flee the might of Heironeous!". Knowing that there are more undead through the north door, he patiently waits for the reinforcements to arrive before blasting them with Heironeous' power once more. [move to ~F86, Ready Action for Sacred Purification <1d8+2 heal/damage within 60ft> once undead close from north door]


----------



## Insight

Otto remains paralyzed.

OOC: Glad to see I missed absolutely nothing last week


----------



## Rhun

*Round 2 update above*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 3*

Two of the ghouls continue to flee, rushing through yet another door, as even more of their companions become visible.

Boldly stepping forward, Coraine aims a savage blow against the closest ghoul. Sadly, the ghoul sidesteps the strike, leaving the paladin in a dreadful position...surrounded by three of the foul undead!

The two new ghouls step through the now open door and close in behind the ranks of their brothers, but are unable to get into a position to attack.

Ragnok steps into the area recently vacated by Coraine, and aims Norryjar between the paladin and Kurt. The two-handed strike of the waraxe is dead on, cleaving deeply into the ghoul's rotting flesh. As the mighty dwarf tears the weapon free, bits of flesh and gore come free with it, splattering himself, Kurt and Coraine with gore.

Otto remains paralyzed.

Kurt sneers as he sees the damaged state of ghouls. "How was Heironeous blessing? Did you enjoy that?" he asks rhetorically of the undead before him as he draws his longsword. "Now try some of the cold steel treatment!" he says as he steps forward over the body of the ghoul slain by Ragnok, and strikes with his longsword. Already weakened by the might of Hieroneous, the creature cannot stand before the cleric's wrath, and falls before his blade.

Verdis again snaps up his crossbow and sends a bolt flying into the next chamber, streaking past Coraine to bury itself deep into a foe's chest. The ghoul clutches at the bolt and then slumps over as the foul necromancy holding its body together fades away.

Dara rushes past her companions into the next chamber. As she closes on the last two aggressive ghouls, she is once again nearly overcome by their foul stench. Still, she is already sick from earlier, and the vile smell hardly weakens her any more. Her falchion cuts through the air, but misses the closest foe as it ducks beneath the strike.


*
Initiative Count
G5 21: [TURNED] open door, moves
Coraine 20: 5' step, 3 pt power attack vrs G7 10 (failure)
G10 19: moves
G11 17: moves
G3 16: [TURNED] moves, opens door
Ragnok 15: move, attack vrs G7 19 (success), damage 16
Otto 14: [PARALYZED]
Kurt 10: 5' step, attack vrs G9 23 (success), damage 6
G7 10:
Verdis 8: attack vrs G8 21 (success), damage 5
G9 7:
Dara 5: moves, attack 12 (failure)


PC STATUS
Dara: 24/24; sickened 97 round; shield (AC 21) 17 rounds
Otto: 17/17; paralyzed 1 round

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's Don't Look Here!!!]
G1: DEAD
G2: DEAD
G3: 01/13, turned 8 rounds
G4: DEAD
G5: 01/13, turned 8 rounds

G6: DEAD
G7: DEAD
G8: DEAD
G9: DEAD

G10: 17/29
G11: 17/29

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Rhun, if Coraine steps up to the doorway does he get a shot at one of the ghouls in the other room? If so, he'll take a 5 ft step, Power Attack #7 for 3 points and then cleave #8 or #9. If it's clear that he can't reach through the doorway, he'll content himself with a normal attack on #7.


----------



## Scotley

Verdis will continue to move looking for a clear shot with his crossbow.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt sneers as he sees the damaged state of ghouls. "How was Heironeous blessing? Did you enjoy that?" he asks rhetorically of the undead before him as he draws his longsword. "Now try some of the cold steel treatment!" he says as he attacks whatever ghoul might be still standing. (ooc: longsword +7 for 1d8+3)

_ooc: Rhun, I know that to turn undead Kurt is required to "present his holy symbol". How do you usually handle that for heavy armor/shield equipped clerics? I've assumed that he has a holy symbol hanging around his neck, which is why he now needs to draw his longsword to attack, as the other hand is busy with the heavy shield._


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> _ooc: Rhun, I know that to turn undead Kurt is required to "present his holy symbol". How do you usually handle that for heavy armor/shield equipped clerics? I've assumed that he has a holy symbol hanging around his neck, which is why he now needs to draw his longsword to attack, as the other hand is busy with the heavy shield._




*I do require the holy symbol be presented, so if you have it around your neck you would need your free hand to "present it." With that said, I have absolutely no problem with a PC mounting an extra holy symbol to their shield so that they can present it while using both shield and weapon.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 4*

*Round 3 update in post 1386 above*

The two _turned_ ghouls continue to flee.

Coraine steps forward, trampling the now-inanimate corpse of his foe, and attacks again. He easily forces down the nausea he feels at the stench of these new ghouls, and swings his axe fiercely. As mighty as his blow is, though, the target once again elludes the strike, avoiding harm. Then, one of the ghouls leap at him, clawing and biting. The undead hisses in frustration, though, unable to penetrate the paladin's fine armor.

The second ghouls savagely claws and snaps at Dara. It too fails to find flesh as its strikes are turned away by the barbarian woman's mithril shirt.

Ragnok ignores the horrible smell and charges heedlessly past Dara, drawing an attack from the nearest ghoul. Somehow, its teeth penetrate the dwarf's armor. Though the wound is minor, the dwarf is unable to overcome the paralysis that quickly comes over his body, leaving him helpless.

The pudgy halfling springs forward into the room, his muscles back under his control. He wings a dagger overhand through the doorway, striking the undead creature, but failing to penetrate its dried, hardened flesh.

"Smell that?" Kurt asks. "That's the stench of the dead fearing death," he adds with satisfaction. "Always happens when they get 'the treatment'." Kurt allows Coraine, Ragnok and Dara to pursue the fleeing ghouls. Sheathing his longsword, Kurt waits to shepherd Otto and Verdis after the others.

But hearing the battle joined in the next room, Kurt moves to get a better view. Seeing Ragnok in trouble, Kurt decides to intervene. "Oh, some more of you needing the treatment!" he utters, before grasping his holy symbol of Heironeous and purging the ghouls. They scream in pain, but stay on their feet.

Excited with his success Verdis lets the crossbow hang from the shoulder strap and makes the arcane gestures necessary to let fly a blast of Eldritch energy at the ghoul who just took a bite out of Ragnok. The blast of energy narrowly misses the target.

Dara is set back for a moment as she sees Ragnok fall victim to the ghoul's poison. She steps further into the room, as she swings her falchion at the closest undead once more, keeping her blade between herself and her opponent. Her falchion tears dead flesh, opening a gaping hole in the creature's side. It glares at her evilly and starts to hiss, and then stubmles and collapses.

*
Round 4 actions? Otto is no longer paralyzed.

Initiative Count
G5 21: [TURNED] move
Coraine 20: 5' step, save vrs stench 28 (success), 3 pt power attack vrs G10 13 (failure)
G10 19: bite vrs Coraine 18 (failure); claw vrs Coraine 16 (failure); claw vrs Coraine 13 (failure); AoO vrs Ragnok 20 (success), damage 5
G11 17: bite vrs Dara 14 (failure); claw vrs Dara 12 (failure); claw vrs Dara 9 (failure)
G3 16: [TURNED] 
Ragnok 15: [PARALYZED] save vrs stench 24 (success); save vrs paralysis 13 (failure); save vrs disease 6 (failure)
Otto 14: move, attack vrs G10 14 (failure)
Kurt 10: 5' step, sheath sword, sacred purification (9 points)
Verdis 8: ranged touch attack vrs G10 11 (failure)
Dara 5: combat expertise (AC23); attack vrs Ghoul 10 19 (success), damage 9

PC STATUS
Dara: 24/24; sickened 96 round; shield (AC 21) 16 rounds
Otto: 17/17
Ragnok 32/32; paralyzed 5 rounds; diseased

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's Don't Look Here!!!]
G1: DEAD
G2: DEAD
G3: 01/13, turned 7 rounds
G4: DEAD
G5: 01/13, turned 7 rounds

G6: DEAD
G7: DEAD
G8: DEAD
G9: DEAD

G10: DEAD
G11: 08/29

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Legildur

"Smell that?" Kurt asks. "That's the stench of the dead fearing death," he adds with satisfaction. "Always happens when they get 'the treatment'." Kurt allows Coraine, Ragnok and Dara to pursue the fleeing ghouls. Sheathing his longsword, Kurt waits to shepherd Otto and Verdis after the others.

Edit: Hearing the battle joined in the next room, Kurt moves to get a better view (the vacant F85). Seeing Ragnok in trouble, Kurt decides to intervene. "Oh, some more of you needing the treatment!" he utters, before grasping his holy symbol of Heironeous and purging the ghouls. (_Sacred Purification_ as swift action for 1d8+2 heal/damage)


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine steps forward, trampling the now-inanimate corpse of his foe, and attacks again.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to G84. Another 3 point Power Attack, followed by Cleave.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

OOC: Did Verdis get a shot at one of the ghouls? If not he'll try again to line up a shot. If he did then he'll drop the crossbow in favor of an eldritch blast.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Verdis get a shot at one of the ghouls? If not he'll try again to line up a shot. If he did then he'll drop the crossbow in favor of an eldritch blast.




*Yes, he killed one. Is kill the right term to use when the target is already dead?*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *Yes, he killed one. Is kill the right term to use when the target is already dead?*




OOC: Sorry, don't know how I missed it the first time.  

Excited with his success Verdis lets the crossbow hang from the shoulder strap and makes the arcane gestures necessary to let fly a blast of Eldritch energy at the ghoul who just took a bite out of Ragnok.

[sblock=OOC]+6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara is set back for a moment as she sees Ragnok fall victim to the ghoul's poison. She steps further into the room, as she swings her falchion at the closest undead once more, keeping her blade between herself and her opponent.


OOC: Combat Expertise 2 (AC 23). Attack Ghoul #10 (Atk +1 Dmg 2d4+1).


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 5*

*Round 4 updated in post 1391.*

The two fleeing ghouls are completely out of sight. Where they have gone and what their intentions are other than fleeing, nobody can guess.

Coraine slashes at the last remaining ghoul, and the powerful blow from his axe cleaves into the creature, and it falls to the floor in a moldering pile of decayed flesh.




*
COMBAT IS OVER

Initiative Count
Coraine 20: 3 pt power attack vrs G11 20 (success), damage 11
Ragnok 15: [PARALYZED]
Otto 14: 
Kurt 10:
Verdis 8:
Dara 5:

PC STATUS
Dara: 24/24; sickened 95 round; shield (AC 21) 15 rounds
Otto: 17/17
Ragnok 32/32; paralyzed 4 rounds; diseased
Kurt 24/24; 5/9 daily turn attempts remaining

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's Don't Look Here!!!]
G1: DEAD
G2: DEAD
G3: 01/13, turned 6 rounds
G4: DEAD
G5: 01/13, turned 6 rounds

G6: DEAD
G7: DEAD
G8: DEAD
G9: DEAD

G10: DEAD
G11: DEAD

[/sblock]
*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grins as he moves to check on Ragnok. He pats him on the shoulder. "Won't be long now," he says.

"I never seen so many of the blighters in one place," he comments. "This is the place to be doing Heironeous' work," he adds while nodding his head in self-agreeance, obviously pleased with his fate in being sent here to help.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“What about the ones that got away? Maybe they will alarm the cultists? We should not stay here for too long.”_


----------



## Rhun

*FWIW, that encounter was WAY too easy for you.  *


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine comes back to examine Ragnok's wounds. As he does so, he says to Dara, "You're right. As soon as the dwarf can move, we'll get out of here."

He pats Ragnok on the head, ignoring the enraged look the paralyzed fighter gives him.

"But we might as well check for any treasure these monstrosities may have been hoarding in the meantime."

"Now, what do we have here?"

[sblock=OOC]Heal +6[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

"The only treasure they'd be having would be what's left behind of any victims," Kurt says. "Unless you be talking about ghosts, vampires and a few others, then these simple undead have no desire or need for material things."

"But aye, best we keep moving. Do we follow the ghouls?"

ooc: Too easy you say, Rhun? But nice for Kurt to contribute early in the piece


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Reloading his crossbow, Verdis comments, "I really don't think they are the type to communicate our presence to others. At worst someone might be curious why they are moving around. I say we continue to explore near the captives we freed until we find some arms for them, or can see them to safety."


----------



## Rhun

You set about exploring the "ghoul chambers", starting with the southernmost and working your way north in the direction the last two ghouls fled. With the rest of the undead laying strewn about in bits and pieces, you are able to examine the deatils of each chamber. This whole area reeks of fould ghoul stench, though it is somewhat lessened by the "death" of the former inhabitants.

The southmost room is decorated with a huge bas relief of a hideously deformed human head set right in the center of the south wall. The scene shows various other humanoids and demonic creatures dancing and japing in the background. The remains of a sandstone alter stand before the sculpure. All the furnishings in the place are gone, replaced with piles and heaps of old rags, mildewed clothing and other what-not. Ghoul nests, perhaps? A quick search of these reveals nothing of any value. A wooden box stands near the north door. Otto's search shows no sign of danger from the box (Otto search check for traps: 10), and opening it reveals a pile of copper coins and finely carved 6-inch tall statuette of an armored knight made from ivory.

*The box contains 263 cp, and the statuette is worth about 85 gp*


The next chamber contains a battered table and two stools in the center of the room. Parts of rotten tapestries still adorn the east and western walls. More mounds of cloth are pushed up against the wall, though they too appear to conceal nothing of value. A half-full barrel of stagnant water sits now the south door, and a full sack rests near the north door. 

*The sack is stuffed with somewhat dirty but usable clothing; it perhaps belongs to the prisoners you found earlier.*


The third room once had painted and plastered walls, but where this covering still remains it appears to be overgrown with some strange mold that has discolored the scenes so as to be undistinguishable. The alcove to the north, containing the north door, is heaped with piles of gnawed humanoid bones. A collection of three ghoul nests are pushed against the walls, made up of more torn clothing and old cushions. A large iron-bound chest with a heavy padlock stands in the southeast corner. Otto's search here also reveals no traps (Otto search check for traps: 21), and he makes short work of the lock as well (Otto open lock check: 31). The chest contains a sack full of silver pieces, a gold brooch set with a carnelian and bearing the coat of arms of Veluna, quarted with the Knights of the Hart, and a scroll in an elaborately etched silver scroll tube.

*611 sp, the brooch is worth about 550 gp, and the silver scroll tube is worth 35 gp. The scroll it contains is an arcane scroll of three spells (Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics).*


The northernmost chamber is relatively small, and is plastered and wainscotted in now-ruined wood. It appears to have once been some sort of trophy room, and several broken, ruined display cases are arrayed against the walls. A dirty, red-painted round shield still hangs on the west wall; closer inspection reveals it bears the symbol of a winged sword. More heaps of cloth and pillows lie strewn about the area. Near the door to the east are two moldering piles of ghoul flesh; it looks as though your fleeing ghouls were caught in the range of Kurt's holy power when he used it the last time. A thorough search of the room reveals a dirt encrusted gold and ruby necklace,  laying long abandoned in one of the broken cases.

*The heavy shield is in excellent condition under the dirt and grime; indeed, it is of masterwork quality and exceptionally light; Ragnok recognizes it as being crafted of mithral!

The necklace is worth 1100 gp.*




*What next?

Coraine recognizes that despite Ragnok's wound being healed that some form of disease has taken hold of the dwarf; still, the paladin is confident that he will be able to help the dwarf shake off the effects (Corainer heal check: 26). Now the way I read diseases is that Ragnok is going to take the initial damage after the incubation period due to his failed save, but Coraine's heal check will serve as his save for the next one after that. Is this a correct reading?
*


----------



## Rhun

*Oh, also: 550 experience points each; you now have enough experience for Level 4. Of course, I require that you rest for the night to level up, and I'm sure you don't want to retire from the dungeon when you are on a roll. *


----------



## Legildur

Kurt sees Coraine tending to Ragnok and joins them (assist treat disease Heal +10). "Those ghouls have a nasty bite.  It's because they don't clean their teeth after gnawing on dead flesh."

ooc: Rhun, I believe you are right on how to treat disease
ooc2: does 4th level include Kurt?
ooc3: not sure how you were running it, but I would require line of effect for the Sacred Purification to work


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> ooc: Rhun, I believe you are right on how to treat disease
> ooc2: does 4th level include Kurt?
> ooc3: not sure how you were running it, but I would require line of effect for the Sacred Purification to work




*Yes, 4th level includes Kurt. 

You know, I looked at the rules for Sacred Purification, and all it said was all living creatures/all undead within 60' on you. I didnt' see anything about line of effect, so I simply ran it as a giant pulse of holy power.*


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> *You know, I looked at the rules for Sacred Purification, and all it said was all living creatures/all undead within 60' on you. I didnt' see anything about line of effect, so I simply ran it as a giant pulse of holy power.*



Mmm, I see your point. I was basing it on Turn Undead relying on LoE.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Every time we level up, I have to go back and check how we calculated hit points. If anybody else is wondering, this is what Rhun said last time we levelled up.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I believe it was half +1 (or rounded up, I guess you could say). So 3 for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8 and 6 for d10.



Oh, and Rhun, you didn't include the xp for defeating Lubash the ogre in your tally of xp in the Rogues Gallery. When you add that in (300 xp), we're at 6358!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt looks across to Coraine. "Will you be taking that shield?" he asks, obviously deferring to the original members of the party whilst expressing his interest in the item.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Oh, and Rhun, you didn't include the xp for defeating Lubash the ogre in your tally of xp in the Rogues Gallery. When you add that in (300 xp), we're at 6358!




*Actually, I think he was part of "Encounter 2" but I can remember that far back.*


----------



## Scotley

"Our foul foes had some fine prizes for us. Should we take these clothes back to the freed captives or wait until we find some weapons?"

OOC: 4th Level! A new invocation!


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Hmm... the clothing would be useful to them even without weapons, I think we should bring it to them before continuing here.”_


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:
			
		

> Kurt looks across to Coraine. "Will you be taking that shield?" he asks, obviously deferring to the original members of the party whilst expressing his interest in the item.



Coraine smiles and shakes his head.

"I'm fine. If you want it, it's yours - unless somebody else needs it?"

He looks to the others for an answer to his question.


----------



## Insight

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Hmm... the clothing would be useful to them even without weapons, I think we should bring it to them before continuing here.”_




"Yes, I heartily agree," Otto remarks.  "In fact, perhaps when we have a chance, we should divvy up all of the loot we have found thus far.  Who is carrying all of that anyway?"


----------



## Rhun

*Hey Legildur, makes sure you add these to your charsheet, as Kurt is carrying them I believe:

Wand of Cure Light Wounds has 45 charges
Wand of Lesser Vigor has 38 charges

As for the rest of the loot, I'll add it to the loot post in the RG, but you should probably divy up what you found before Kurt joined the group.
*


----------



## Rhun

*Also, please note that anything marked with a "?" in the loot post in the RG means you've not tested it for magic.*


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Hey Legildur, makes sure you add these to your charsheet, as Kurt is carrying them I believe:
> 
> Wand of Cure Light Wounds has 45 charges
> Wand of Lesser Vigor has 38 charges
> 
> As for the rest of the loot, I'll add it to the loot post in the RG, but you should probably divy up what you found before Kurt joined the group.
> *



Wands added. Thanks for the reminder. And if the rest of you feel like throwing magical items at Kurt, do be shy


----------



## Scotley

Legildur said:
			
		

> Wands added. Thanks for the reminder. And if the rest of you feel like throwing magical items at Kurt, do be shy




Hmmm, I thought I had an old javelin of lightening around here somewhere. Ah yes, here it is, CATCH.


----------



## Rhun

After loading up the loot you have found, you make your way back to the prisoners to return their clothing. 

*What's next for our intrepid heroes?*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt tosses his own heavy shield to one of the 'prisoners'. He speaks as he uses a cloth to polish some of the grime off the newly-acquired round shield. "I say we go get some.  We smashed those ghouls good and I'm up for some more."


----------



## Scotley

"Yes, let's see what we can find by trailing the ghouls."


----------



## Insight

"Hmm, well, I must say, that experience with the ghouls was not entirely pleasant," Otto remarks.  "I'd rather avoid a repeat of that event if at all possible."


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, let's see what we can find by trailing the ghouls."




*There are no ghouls to trail...you got them all.*


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> *There are no ghouls to trail...you got them all.*



Didn't two flee as a result of the turning? He was saying to follow those two and see what happened.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Didn't two flee as a result of the turning? He was saying to follow those two and see what happened.




*Yes, but those are the two that your sacred purification blasted in the northernmost room.*


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oh, my mistake, nice shooting! In that case where shall we go? I vote we explore a little more. As much as I'd like to go level up, we really can't justify stopping now.

"I guess maybe that was all the ghouls now that I think about it. What direction should we explore next?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt strokes his goattee as he ponders the question raised by Verdis. Shrugging his shoulders in indifference, he replies "I don't know this place at all.  But I'll happily follow your lead and provide what aid I can."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok hands out throwing hammers to the prisoners. "They're fer throwin'," he grunts, "But they'll crack a skull just as good in yer hand." Seeing as how the dwarf prefers to wield his axe two-handed, he gives his shield to the prisoners as well. "If we be showin' ye the exit, do ye think ye can make yer way back to safety?"


----------



## Rhun

*Day 10, late evening - Temple Dungeons*

The prisoners are most happy to have their clothing back and something in the way of weapons. They answer Ragnok's question in the positive. If you show them the exit, they seem to think they will be able to make it to the safety of Hommlet.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“This seems like a good idea. The exit isn't too far from here and the way back to Hommlet is managable. You should be wary around Nulb, however, I would just stay away from that town.”_


----------



## Legildur

"And here, take this," says Kurt as he removes a potion (Cure Light Wounds) from his belt pouch as passes to one of the prisoners. "This will heal just about any wound that doesn't kill you outright. But there is only enough for one draught."


----------



## Rhun

You quickly organize and lead the prisoners to the Temple's exit, giving them advice on how to reach safety and to avoid Nulb. They offer their thanks, wish you well, and then sneak off across the Temple compound, heading for the dense woods beyond. You watch them until they make the woods, and then turn back to the task at hand.

*Where to? Back to the ghoul area, or elsewhere?*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis takes his place in the middle of the pack and waits to see where the others will go.


----------



## Boddynock

"Ghouls, I think. Having freed the prisoners, we might as well stir the hornets' nest some more before they realize they're gone."

If the others agree, Coraine leads the way back down into the depths of the Temple of Depravity.


----------



## Legildur

"Ghouls it be then," Kurt agrees with some enthusiasm. "We'll give them 'the treatment'."


----------



## Rhun

*I should have the next post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun

*Day 10, late evening - Temple Dungeons*

You retrace yourself back to the area in which you battled the ghouls, this time taking the western door from the first of the chambers chamber. You follow the corridor that opens before you, and find yourselves in a huge chamber.

The place is over 100' long and 30' wide. Broken tables, trestles, benches, chairs and stools lie scattered and heaped about, and bits of tapestries and drapes still hang here and there along the walls. Bones and whole skeletons can be seen on the floor, or buried under piled furniture. It appears as though a skirmish must certainly have been fought here a decade past when the forces of good assailed the Temple.

A diagnal corridor leaves the room about midway along the east wall, linking back up with the main corridor. Another corridor leaves the chamber at the north end, running east and diappearing around a corner. All is quiet.


----------



## Boddynock

Head north.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods his head in silent acknowledgement of Coraine's indicated direction and moves to follow suit.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara likewise agrees with Coraine's decision and follows.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a tight grip on his crossbow Verdis follows the others north.


----------



## Rhun

The next chambers appears to have once served as a kitchen. A huge fireplace, large enough to roast a whole ox, and with several side ovens as well, dominates the northern wall. The room is littered with broken dishes and storage containers, and smashed tables and benches. Several skeletons lie scattered about the wreckage.

Two of the doors open to reveal pantries; the shelves are still stocked with spoiled foodstuffs. A thorough search reveals nothing of value. The last door leads you back to the main corridor.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt simply waits for the others to decide on a direction. To him it is all good for providing 'the treatment' to so many deserving types in the name of Heironeous.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine leads the way to the next door on the right (R69) and indicates to Otto to do the business!


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Yes, lets try the door before moving on." Verdis directs his attention to watching the open passage futher down while Otto works on the door.


----------



## Rhun

Otto finds no traps guarding the portal, not is the door locked. Opening it reveals a dignal passage heading off to the northeast. The passage is not lit, though there are unlit torches in wall sconces along its length.


----------



## Boddynock

"Let's go!"

Coraine turns into the diagonal tunnel, then pauses. He says, "Has anybody got a light?"

When a light is produced he moves softly forward.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis raises the sunrod clipped to his crossbow strap a little higher. "Sorry, this wont help with the torches, but maybe you can see well enough."


----------



## Rhun

*I've been assuming you've been using your own light source. The ghoul area was completely unlit. Speaking of which, it is probably time to ignite a new sunrod. *


Coraine leads the way boldly forward, followed by Ragnok. The others fall in behind. As the brave paladin nears the door at the corridor's end, he cries out in surprise as the floor falls away beneath his feet. Coraine lunges, but fails to escape the trap (Reflex Save 13), slamming into the stone floor some twenty feet below.


*Coraine takes 9 damage, bringing him to 27 of 36 hit points.*


----------



## Boddynock

"Ow!"

Coraine drags himself to his feet and quickly checks the pit to make sure there are no nasty surprises - _"No *other* nasty surprises,"_ he corrects himself wryly - waiting for him. Then he calls out to the others, "Does anybody have a rope?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt's heart drops as he sees Coraine first lose his balance and then fall.  Rushing forward, he sees the young paladin hurt but apparently in one piece.  He assists with holding the rope to help Coraine exit the pit.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock curses as his light source suddenly fades. "Drat, these things always seem to burn out at the worst possible times." He digs blindly in his pack for a while, cursing under his breath until he finally comes up with another rod. Lighting up, he tosses the old rod and mounts the new on on his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun

In the light of Verdis' newly lit sunrod, Ragnok curses Coraine's ill-luck at falling into a pit while Dara sheaths her falchion and begins unwinding a rope from her bag. She hands the rope forward to Kurt and Ragnok, who are just about to begin lowering it when the door across the pit is suddenly jerked open, and a barrage of spears and crossbow bolts come flying out of the chamber beyond.

A crossbow bolt cuts deep into the Kurt's thigh with a fleshy "smack", while a well thrown spear pierces Ragnok's plate armor and lodges deeply in the dwarf's shoulder.


*
SURPRISE ROUND FOR THE ENEMIES! (You all failed your listen checks, I'm afraid)

Crossbow vrs Kurt "19" (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 8
Crossbow vrs Ragnok 11 (failure)
Crossbow vrs Ragnok 19 (failure)
Spear vrs Kurt 10 (failure)
Spear vrs Ragnok 12 (failure)
Spear vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 7


PC Status
Kurt 16/24
Ragnok 25/32
*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1 - COMPLETE*

Beyond the pit are a knot of men; three of them kneel, hastily reloading their crossbows, while the three standing behind these ready their second spears for hurling. The last of the seven men, the closest and probably the one that opened the door, bangs his longsword against his shield and waits.

One fast acting temple guard manages to reload and fire off another bolt before any of you can react to the surprise; again, luck is with the man, and his bolt slashes into the dwarf's abdomen.

_“Ok, I'll go first. Protect me, if you can,”_ Dara says with a nod to Kurt, then she casts her own protective magic. Her own and Kurt's spells completed, she easily jumps over the pit with her bolstered strength.

Kurt deflects another thrown spear with his shield, even as he intones the words to a spell that will boost Dara's strength. His spell now affecting the warrior woman, the cleric lies down to make a more difficult target for the enemies.

"Did we set off an alarm when the pit was triggered?" Verdis curses and raises his crossbow for a shot at the rapid firing crossbowman. The well placed bolt strikes the temple guard full in the face, and the man collapses to the ground. He still moves, but appears out of the fight.

Otto throws a dagger. It misses.

Two more of the guards hurl their second spears. Both of the weapons fail to injure their intended targets.

Coraine curses from the bottom of the pit and wishes that he could fly.

The temple guard with the longsword waits anxiously for someone to clear the pit.

Ragnok charges forward, rushing across the small ledge to the right of the pit. He nearly loses his balance midway through, but throws his weight forward and stumbles into the room beyond. The guard with the sword slashes at the dwarf, but the blade skitters off of Ragnok's armor. The dwarf returns the blow with a strike from Norryjar, but scores only a relatively minor hit.

One of the nearby guards drops his bow and draws his sword, attacking the dwarf, as another targets him with a crossbow. Somehow Ragnok avoids both attacks, growling in anger at the temple guards.


*
The pit is about eight feet square, leaving a ledge some foot wide along the walls...of course, crossing too quickly could drop any of you into the pit to join Coraine. Or you could attempt to jump it...

INITIATIVE COUNT
Temple Guard 4 22: Crossbow vrs Ragnok 23 (success), damage 4
Dara 21: delay to IC16
Temple Guard 5 19: Spear vrs Kurt 16 (fail)
Kurt 16: cast Bull's Strength on Dara; lie down
Dara 16: , cast shield for +4 AC, jump check 22 (success)
Verdis 16: attack vrs TG1 22 (success), damage 10
Otto 14: attack vrs TG2 12 (failure)
Temple Guard 7 13: Spear vrs Kurt 6 (failure)
Temple Guard 6 12: Spear vrs Ragnok 17 (failure)
Coraine 11: -
Temple Guard 1 9: Ready attack; longsword vrs Ragnok 17
Ragnok 7: move, balance check 10 (success), attack vrs TG1 27 (success), damage 7
Temple Guard 2 3: drops crossbow, draws sword, sword vrs Ragnok 10 (failure)
Temple Guard 3 3: crossbow vrs Ragnok 7 (failure)


PC Status
Kurt 16/24
Ragnok 21/32
Dara 24/24, shield (AC21) for 20 rounds, +4 STR for 20 rounds
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look]
TG1	17/24
TG4	0/10

[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

If Dara or Ragnok indicates a willingness to jump or skirt the pit, then Kurt will casts *Bull's Strength* or Protection from Evil (recipient's choice) *on Dara* the first of them to say so (in the initiative order).

Otherwise he will cast Spiritual Weapon, targeting a spearman.

In either case, he will then lay down (prone) to create a more difficult target for the incoming missiles (+4 AC).


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Ok, I'll go first. Protect me, if you can,”_ Dara says with a nod to Kurt, then she casts her own protective magic and waits to jump over the pit, hoping that her fleet feet will carry her far enough.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF) and then readies to jump over the pit after receiving Kurt's protection, moving to AA58 to have the wall in her back.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Did we set off an alarm when the pit was triggered?" He curses and raises his crossbow for a shot at the rapid firing crossbowman. 

OOC: +6 Heavy Crossbow 1d10 19-20/x2 120'r p (+1 to hit and damage within 30')


----------



## Legildur

bump.


----------



## Rhun

Round 1 complete above.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 2 - COMPLETE*

Seeing you bring the attack to them, the guards begin scrambling for their melee weapons. The first draws his sword and steps forward, striking at the dwarven warrior. He fails to inflict any harm upon his foe.

Kurt prays to Hieroneous for aid, summoning a glittering longsword into being amongst the enemy ranks. The weapon immediately strikes; unfortunately, the temple guard manages to avoid being impaled by the celestial weapon.

Dara strikes at the guard that had stepped forward a few moments earlier, but her deadly falchion only takes a chunk of wood out of the man's sheild.

The warlock calls upon his eldritch blast again, aiming at a new foe since his previous target had been dropped by the crossbow bolt to the face. The blast strikes the man full in the chest, bowling him over. He remains where he lands on the floor, not moving.

Otto tosses another dagger, which again goes wide.

One of the guards rushes forward, striking at Dara with his longsword. He manages to draw blood, but it is only a minor wound.

Another guard attacks the weapon that Kurt has summoned, not smart enough to realize that he can't damage it.

Cursing under his breath as he assesses the possibility of successfully climbing out of the pit in full plate armour, Coraine presses his hands to the worst of his bruises, and calls on Heironeus' healing. The pain of the bruises fade as his diety's healing flows through his body.

Another of the guards strikes a minor blow against Ragnok, but the dwarf repays the attack in kind, opening a second ragged wound in the guard's body. In doing so, he leaves himself open and suffers another painful wound from one of the enemy warriors.

The last guard also attacks the dwarf, but makes a wild swing and comes nowhere near his target.



*
INITIATIVE COUNT
Temple Guard 5 19: draw sword, move; longsword vrs Ragnok 14 (fail)
Kurt 16: [PRONE] casts Spiritual Hammer
Spiritual Hammer 16: attack vrs TG6 11 (failure)
Dara 16: attack vrs TG5 15 (failure)
Verdis 16: ranged touch attack vrs TG5 17 (success), damage 11
Otto 14: attack vrs TG2 14 (failure)
Temple Guard 7 13: draw sword, move; longsword vrs Dara 21 (success), damage 3
Temple Guard 6 12: draw sword, attacks spiritual weapon
Coraine 11: lay on hands for 9 points
Temple Guard 1 9: longsword vrs Ragnok 23 (success), damage 4
Ragnok 7: attack vrs TG1 24 (success), damage 8
Temple Guard 2 3: longsword vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 7
Temple Guard 3 3: drops crossbow, draws sword, 5' step, attack Ragnok 5 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 16/24, spiritual hammer round 1/4
Ragnok 10/32
Dara 21/24, shield (AC21) round 2/20, +4 STR round 2/20
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look]
TG1	9/24
TG4	0/10
TG5	-1/10

[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Kurt casts Spiritual Hammer/Weapon and lets them have it. He remains prone.


----------



## Boddynock

Cursing under his breath as he assesses the possibility of successfully climbing out of the pit in full plate armour, Coraine presses his hands to the worst of his bruises, and calls on Heironeus' healing.

[sblock=OOC]Lay on hands for 9 points of healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

OOC: Just realized, that my action last round wouldn't work that way... you cannot cast a spell and ready (a move action) in the same round... but the intent was to go over the pit _immediately_ after Kurt's spell, so Dara will have delayed instead and then cast her own spell and jumped the pit with her remaining move action, if that's ok. Otherwise she'll just jump now (moving to Z57 since Ragnok is in the space she wanted to go to ) and attack, no big difference, since she has only one attack, anyways.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock calls upon his eldritch blast again continuing to try and slay the same foe.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Just realized, that my action last round wouldn't work that way... you cannot cast a spell and ready (a move action) in the same round... but the intent was to go over the pit _immediately_ after Kurt's spell, so Dara will have delayed instead and then cast her own spell and jumped the pit with her remaining move action, if that's ok. Otherwise she'll just jump now (moving to Z57 since Ragnok is in the space she wanted to go to ) and attack, no big difference, since she has only one attack, anyways.





*No problem, Thanee. I'll get the post edited as soon as I have a minute.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

When she has made it over the pit, Dara readies her falchion and swings it against the closest attacker in an effort to distract them, so her allies can get over the pit now, as well.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 3 - Complete*

*Round 2 COMPLETE above.*

Seeing Ragnok taking blows, Kurt decides to try and balance the odds for his dwarven companion. He redirects the longsword of force to attack the already wounded guard, hoping to take him down reduce the attacks on Ragnok. Seeing no more ranged weapons in play, Kurt also stands up. The swords catches the bandit offguard, slashing a bloody wound across his back, but still not taking him down.

_“We need to rip this line apart,”_ Dara says to Ragnok, wielding her blade against one in the middle of their formation. Unfortunately, she is still unable to land a solid strike against her opponent.

Pleased with his success and perhaps dangerously emboldened, Verdis calls upon his magic to allow him to climb on the walls and ceiling. He strides up the wall and runs along it above his companions next to the ceiling. From their he goes down the wall and into the pit beside Coraine. "Just grab my belt and I'll pull you up to the battle as I walk up the side of the pit."  

Otto's luck continues to run foul as he throws another dagger into the melee. It strikes one of the guard's shields and sticks there, quivering.

Two of the guards work together against Dara, and she parries frantically to avoid their blows.

The guard furthest from you turns and runs to the door to the north, pushing the portal open as if to escape.

Slinging his shield behind him, Coraine grips his axe firmly in his right hand and Verdis' belt in his left.

The last two guards focus on Ragnok, and a furious exchange of blows takes place. As the combatants part, Ragnok comes away with another bloodly wound, but one of the guards crashes to the ground, his chest completely caved in by a blow of Norryjar.




*
INITIATIVE COUNT
Kurt 16: redirect spiritual weapon vrs TG1, stand up
Spiritual Hammer 16: attacks TG1 "20" (threat), confirm 12 (failure), damage 6
Dara 16: falchion vrs TG3 13 (failure)
Verdis 16: invokes Spiderwalk, moves to Coraine
Otto 14: thrown dagger vrs TG2 15 (failure)
Temple Guard 7 13: attack vrs Dara 10 (failure)
Temple Guard 6 12: move, open door
Coraine 11: grabs hold of Verdis
Temple Guard 1 9: attack Ragnok 17 (failure)
Ragnok 7: attack vrs TG1 "20" (threat), confirm 13 (failure), damage 13
Temple Guard 2 3: attack vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 5
Temple Guard 3 3: attack vrs Dara 19 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 16/24, spiritual hammer round 2/4
Ragnok 5/32
Dara 21/24, shield (AC21) round 3/20, +4 STR round 3/20
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look]
TG1	DEAD
TG4	0/10
TG5	-2/10

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“We need to rip this line apart,”_ Dara says to Ragnok, wielding her blade against one in the middle of their formation.


OOC: Attack #3 and if he falls, step into the gap.


----------



## Legildur

Seeing Ragnok taking blows, Kurt decides to try and balance the odds for his dwarven companion. He redirects the longsword of force (move action) to attack the already wounded TG1, hoping to take him down reduce the attacks on Ragnok.

Seeing no more ranged weapons in play, Kurt also stands up. (move action)


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Pleased with his success and perhaps dangerously emboldened, Verdis calls upon his magic to allow him to climb on the walls and ceiling. He strides up the wall and runs along it above his companions next to the ceiling. From their he goes down the wall and into the pit beside Coraine. "Just grab my belt and I'll pull you up to the battle as I walk up the side of the pit."  

OOC: If a space opens on the opponents side of the pit, Verdis will try to lead Coraine there.


----------



## Boddynock

Slinging his shield behind him, Coraine grips his axe firmly in his right hand and Verdis' belt in his left.


----------



## Rhun

*I plan to have the next update done tonight. Has anyone seen Insight? I see he is active, but his last post in this thread was 11/08.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 4 - COMPLETE*

*ROUND 3 COMPLETE IN POST 1469 ABOVE*

Kurt curses as one guard makes for the door. Still, Ragnok's survival is uppermost and Kurt redirects the longsword of force to the next nearest guard. The glowing longsword fails to harm its target. Kurt goes to ready his crossbow, but suddenly remembers that he left it with the prisoners as part of their armament to see them safely home. 

Dara continues her attacks, cursing silently about her weak blows so far. Her latest blow is anything but weak, though, and she drops one of the temple guards in a spray of blood.

Verdis strains under the 300 pound load of Coraine and his gear, forcing himself to move slowly up the wall. He makes only about 5' of headway under the load, but Coraine seems to have no problems holding on to the man as he climbs. (It will take two more rounds to drag Coraine out of the pit)

Otto tosses another dagger, and this one slashes across the shoulder of one of the guards.

The retreating guard disappears beyond the northern door...

The remaining guards try to rally, but neither they nor Ragnok manage to strike a solid blow in the latest exchange.


*
Actions?

INITIATIVE COUNT
Kurt 16: redirects spiritual hammer
Spiritual Hammer 16: attack vrs TG2 12 (failure)
Dara 16: attack vrs TG3 19 (success), damage 12
Verdis 16: climb 5'
Otto 14: dagger vrs TG2 "20" (threat), confirm crit 22 (Critical), damage 3
Temple Guard 7 13: attack vrs Dara 9 (failure)
Temple Guard 6 12: flees
Coraine 11: STR check 22 (success) 
Ragnok 7: atttack vrs TG2 "1" (failure)
Temple Guard 2 3: attack vrs Ragnok 14 (failure)


PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 16/24, spiritual hammer round 3/4
Ragnok 5/32
Dara 21/24, shield (AC21) round 4/20, +4 STR round 4/20*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look]
TG1	DEAD
TG2	6/10
TG3	-2/10
TG4	0/10
TG5	-3/10

[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Kurt curses as one guard makes for the door. Still, Ragnok's survival is uppermost and Kurt redirects the longsword of force to the next nearest guard (TG2).

Kurt goes to ready his crossbow, but suddenly remembers that he left it with the prisoners as part of their armament to see them safely home.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara continues her attacks, cursing silently about her weak blows so far.


OOC: Attack #3 again (...and if he falls, step into the gap).
Q: The 19 was the roll, not the total, I suppose (since Dara has AC 21)?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Q: The 19 was the roll, not the total, I suppose (since Dara has AC 21)?




*Nope, I screwed up. Fixed. Thanks for the catch.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 5 - FULL*

*Round 4 updated in post 1475 above.*

Kurt continues to allow his spiritual longsword to do the talking. He readies himself to try and skirt the pit should Ragnok fall. The blade of force cuts into the guard's side, opening a mortal wound.

Dara works the last of the guards through a series of cuts and parries, slashing a ragged wound across his belly. 

"Gods! What do you eat, rocks?" He continues to struggle up the wall as fast as possible under the circumstances. Coraine remains silent, clinging stubbornly to the warlock's belt.

Otto, seeing the situation well in hand, keeps his eyes to the rear, making sure nobody sneaks up on you during the fight.

The wounded guard slashes at Ragnok, but the longsword deflects off of the dwarf's pauldron. Norryjar is not deflected, though, and Ragnok cleaves the man from shoulder to sternum. Ragnok jerks the weapon free of the corpse, spraying blood all about...



*
COMBAT IS OVER

INITIATIVE COUNT
Kurt 16: delays action
Spiritual Hammer 16: attack vrs TG2 18 (success), damage 8
Dara 16: falchion vrs TG7 23 (success), damage 8
Verdis 16: climbs 5'
Otto 14: delays action
Temple Guard 7 13: longsword vrs Ragnok 17 (failure)
Coraine 11: STR check to maintain hold 15 (success)
Ragnok 7: waraxe vrs TG7 18 (success), damage 14



PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 16/24, spiritual hammer round 3/4
Ragnok 5/32
Dara 21/24, shield (AC21) round 4/20, +4 STR round 4/20*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players no look]
TG1	DEAD
TG2	-2/10
TG3	-3/10
TG4	0/10
TG5	-4/10
TG7	DEAD

[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Kurt continues to allow his spiritual longsword to do the talking. He readies himself to try and skirt the pit should Ragnok fall.


----------



## Scotley

"Gods! What do you eat, rocks?" He continues to struggle up the wall as fast as possible under the circumstances.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Just for that, I'm leaving!  

I'll be away from tomorrow until New Year's Eve, and I won't have Net access.

Please NPC Coraine as necessary.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

*Round 5 Updated Above*

*COMBAT IS OVER*

As the guards on the floor continue to bleed, the rest of you circumvent the pit and enter the large square chamber, taking your first glance around.

A torch burns smokily in the center of each wall, providing plenty of light to the room. Two long trestle tables are position in the room, upon which sit candles, drink, food, dice and cards. The dishes are of normal pottery, and not worth anything. Narrow three-tiered bunks line the north and east walls. Weapon racks holding spears and swords rest against the unadorned walls. A small fountain in the south wall flows into a wall basin for drinking and washing.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock reloads his crossbow and keeps watch on the hall while others look around.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt allows the longsword of force to wink out as he moves next to Ragnok.  "Allow me," he says simply, reaching out to the dwarf's shoulder with the wand of lesser vigor. With a short prayer to Heironeous, Ragnok can feel the healing warmth flow through him.  Reassessing Ragnok's wounds, Kurt grunts, seeing that there is more to do and repeats the process, then allows one for himself. (Lesser Vigor x3) [ooc: How much does that heal?]

<edit>ooc: actually, if we are going to push on quickly, Kurt will substitute a Cure Light Wounds on Ragnok instead of one of the Lesser Vigors.... Depends on actions of rest of party.


----------



## Rhun

You all take a minute to catch your breath from the fight, while Kurt dolls out ministrations from one of the wands Marco had left to you.



*
Assuming you take a minute to rest and use three charges from the wand of lesser vigor:

PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 27/32
Dara 21/24, shield (AC21) round 16/20, +4 STR round 16/20
Verdis 17/17
Otto 27/27*


----------



## Legildur

"We gonna chase that last guy?" suggests Kurt.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"We should, he'll lead us to more guards or if we don't he'll lead more guards to us."


----------



## Rhun

Coraine and Ragnok lead the way through the northern door in pursuit of the escaped guard. Dara and Kurt follow in the next rank, with Verdis and Otto bringing up the rear



*I should get a map up this afternoon/evening. I take it that everyone is okay with the default marching order I've been using? 

Eventually I'll write out Ragnok, since I don't think Land Outcast is coming back, and I may have to replace Otto as well since Insight seems to have gone missing.*


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Verdis is happy with the rear.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt happy.

OOC: Away for 3 days.


----------



## Rhun

Exiting the north door, you find yourselves in a corridor leading west. After only a short distance, the hall branches. You can head to the south, or to the north.

The southern corridor appears to have another passage that leads to the northwest opening some thirty feet down its length. The northern passage continues on out of sight to the north, though it appears as if another passage opens to the west-southwest some thirty feet along its path.

You see no immediate sign of which way the fleeing guard went. Just as you decide to continue on though, Kurt notices (Spot Check 21) something red on the floor. Closer examination reveals it is a partial bootprint in blood, and apparently heading to the north. Perhaps the guard stepped in some of his companion's blood as he fled...


----------



## Rhun

At Kurt's discovery, Ragnok points his axe to the north and nods. He then leads the way in that direction, noting another couple of bloody bootprints along the path. You pass the western side passage and continue north. Soon enough, the hall turns east, and you find yourselves in a twenty foot wide corridor.

The light from Verdis' sunrod illuminates thirty to forty feet both north and south. The walls of this area are marble, veined with brown and black streaks. It appears to darken to a deep black as one looks toward the south. Cressets are regularly spaced along the walls, but only to the north are they lit, burning brightly. In that direction, the walls take on a more earthy shade of brown, lightening into almost a beige where it rounds the corner. Inlaid into the floor in that direction are triangles of yellow marble, forming a path that leads around the corner and continue to the west. The air here has an earthy, peaty aroma.

There are no more bootprints to be seen. The guard must have come this direction, but whether he headed south or north is unknown.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Well, either her took the obvious northern route, or went south because it is the non-obvious route. Who can see in the dark? Maybe quickly head south a distance and check on what's there?”_


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok nods at Dara and then moves off south to investigate the darkened hall. The dwarf appears to be trying to move quietly, but to you it seems as his plate armor clanks awfully loud. A moment later he disappears around the corner to the south.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis listens for any sign the Dwarf is in trouble and keeps an eye on the Northern passage from the point where the current passage intersects the north/south one.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine tightens his grip on the handle of his axe. He watches to the north while awaiting the dwarf's return.


----------



## Rhun

You don't have to wait long for Ragnok to return. "The hall leads t' a flight o' stairs 'eadin' down,' he says. "It keeps goin' pass the stairs, but looks t' be the same as this 'ere." The dwarf peers closely at the walls as he nears the group. "The walls fade t' black t' the south, they do. They be decorated with weird, glowly scenes o' people dyin' and sufferin' t' the earth, wind and flames. It ain't natural."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine listens to Ragnok's report before replying softly, "Then I suggest we head north. It seems that the guards we encountered were of one of the factions, and it's clear that the earth colours here indicate the faction which holds sway."

"Is anyone still wounded? I would guess that we're headed into trouble, so now's the time to heal up."


----------



## Rhun

Everyone seems to be in good shape physically, with the healing the Kurt provided from one of the wands a few minutes ago.

You head north, noting that the air smells more of dirt and earth as you head in that direction. A side passage to the west breaks off from the main hall, and you spot a door about twenty feet away in the southern wall. The passage itself continues on out of sight.

The cressets to the north burn brightly, reflecting off the brown walls, and clearly illuminating the yellow triangles on the floor.


*
PC Status
Coraine: 36/36
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 27/32
Dara 21/24
Verdis 17/17
Otto 27/27*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine beckons Otto forward.

"Otto," he says quietly, "can you check the door over there to see if you can hear anything?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt rests his longsword on his shoulder as he waits for Otto to clear the way.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis watches to the rear, his crossbow held ready.


----------



## Rhun

Otto skulks quietly over to the door, and presses a pointed ear against the thick hardwood. After a few moments he moves to rejoin you. "I heard voices, but they spoke in a language I could not understand."


----------



## Boddynock

"All right, we'll hold here for the moment. Otto, we need your particular skills again. Can you check around the corner over there," - he indicates the corner to the north - "to see if there's anyone there within earshot? Look out for traps," he adds ruefully.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt stands still, sure in his own mind that nothing Good lies behind the door.  He whispers a quiet prayer to himself and what will likely soon become close combat with those that would do Evil.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock shuffles his feet and tries to get ready for another fight. He grips the crossbow so hard his knuckles turn white and then realizing how tense he is, forces himself to ease up and take a deep breath. The breath sounds loud in the quiet hallway and he gets nervous again. With a sigh, he thinks to himself, _Damn, I think I like it better when we don't know the fight is coming._


----------



## Rhun

Otto moves forward, sliding along the wall as he makes his way north. Reaching the corner, he leans around and looks to see what lies beyond. A moment later he creeps silently around the corner, and out of sight...



*I'll get the next post up tonight, since my books are at home, and I'm at work.  *


----------



## Rhun

Several minutes pass while you wait for Otto in complete silence. The still is suddenly broken by cry of surprise from around the corner where the halfling disappeared, followed by a heavy thud and an audible crunch. Then you hear nothing.


----------



## Legildur

"Come on!" hisses Kurt to the others, conscious of the door and the likely encounter behind it, as he rushes to the scout's aid.


----------



## Rhun

You rush forward, following the yellow triangles around the corner, and passing beneath a large, ornate archway decorated in smaller triangles. Before you is a great open area, at least eighty feet square...the walls here appear to be crafted of sandstone, and the entire floor is dark brown soil. The smell of fresh earth is much more potent here.

Some sort of phosphorescent lichen provides a soft light in this place, growing upon the walls and ceilings, archways and supports. Cressets and wall sconces also line the walls, but none of them are currently lit. Still, the lichen provides enough dim light to see by.

In the center of the room rises a pyramid of hard-packed earth. The sides rise some six feet, and the top is flat. Stone steps are set in the four faces of the pyramid, and atop it is some sort of stone column. Each of the column's four sides are inset with a triangle, and bronze manacles hang from each face. A bronze box sits near the column.

Three doors are set in the south wall; those to the left and right are normal, appearing to be of solid, iron-bound hardwood. The center pair are huge bronze valves. They appear to bear the same silvery, writhing runes that you noted at the entrance to the Temple Proper above.

Of course, the most obvious detail about the room is Otto's bloodied, broken form laying smashed against the western wall. Whatever did this to him is nowhere to be seen. Something small sparkles in the dirt just past his limp body...a gemstone, perhaps?


----------



## Scotley

Pulling a potion from his pouch, Verdis shoulders past his fellows to check on the fallen halfling. 

OOC: If he is still living administer a potion of cure light wounds.


----------



## Legildur

On seeing the broken Otto, Kurt immediately calls upon the power of Heironeous to release a wave of healing energy (that cures 9hp of damage to anyone wounded Kurt's result).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine moves up to guard Verdis as he tends to their fallen comrade.

"Just be careful of traps," he hisses. "We don't know what did this to him."


----------



## Rhun

Verdis pulls a potion from his pouch and moves to aid Otto, while Coraine and Ragnok move up to guard the warlock. Just as Verdis reaches the body, Kurt releases a surge of divine healing; unfortunately, Otto remains limp and unmoving...the poor halfling is dead.

A moment passes in silence as you consider the death of your companion. And then you feel a slight vibration in the ground beneath your feet. The vibration grows for several seconds, and then the very earth about you explodes in a shower of dirt, soil and rock as a massive humanoid figure thrusts upward into your midst!

Whatever the thing is, it appears to be made of earth and rock; it towers over you, nearly three times your height, its featureless legs merging into the dirt floor of the chamber, and its heavy, clublike arms no doubt the weapons that crushed the sneaky Otto! It roars, a sound like massive boulders grinding together, and tears itself fully free of the earth below...


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1 - COMPLETE*

"Damn!" Coraine curses briefly and vehemently."That noise is going to bring our friends from the other room. A couple of you had better go to head them off!"  Then he swings at the earth colossus, hoping to carve it to pieces in short order. The axe strikes a mighty blow, but the creature's earthy body is resilient, and only a few small clumps of dirt and rock fall from the wound.

"Ye'll soon be knowin' 'ow dwarf steel feels!" shouts Ragnok, swinging _Norryjar_ in both hands. The powerful blow strikes true, tearing a slash into the creature's earthen form.

_“Holy... What is this thing!?”_ Dara considers it a good idea to protect herself with her trusted _Shield_ spell before engaging this monster.

OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF).

"You'll pay for killing Otto!" Verdis steps back and unleashes his Eldritch Blast at the stony foe. "I'll fall back to watch for trouble from the room. Shout if you need me."  The blast strikes true, taking a chunk of rock and earth from the thing's shoulder.

Seeing little choice in his position, Kurt slashes at the elemental with his longsword. The blade strikes, but seems to do little damage against the great foe. 

The great earthen giant, seeming barely wounded for all of the hits you have struck against it, strikes out at the closest foes with rocky, club-like hands...Ragnok and Coraine are both staggered by the force of the hammer-like blows.


[sblock=For Legildur and Verdis]
Both the Cleric and the Warlock recognize the creature as an Earth Elemental of the "Large" variety...though it seems a bit larger and stronger than an elemental of this size should normally be. Still, it isn't nearly as large as one of the "Huge' elementals they have read about in their [/sblock]


*
Initiative Count
21 Coraine - battleaxe vrs E1 22 (success), damage 5
20 Ragnok - waraxe vrs E1 18 (success), damage 8
18 Dara - cast Shield defensively: concentration 19 vrs DC16 (success)
11 Verdis - 5' step, eldritch blast vrs E1 10 (success), damage 7
03 Kurt - longsword vrs E1 25 (success), damage 2
00 Earth Creature - slam vrs Ragnok 31 (success), damage 17; slam vrs Coraine 28 (success), damage 16


PC Status
Coraine: 20/36
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 15/32
Dara 24/24, shield round 1 of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17


Map updated to show movement

*


----------



## Boddynock

"Damn!" Coraine curses briefly and vehemently.

"That noise is going to bring our friends from the other room. A couple of you had better go to head them off!"

Then he swings at the earth colossus, hoping to carve it to pieces in short order.

[sblock=OOC]AC 21; hp 36/36; attack (battleaxe +1) +9; damage 1d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Ragnok, dwarf fighter*

"Ye'll soon be knowin' 'ow dwarf steel feels!" shouts Ragnok, swinging _Norryjar_ in both hands. The powerful blow strikes true, tearing a slash into the creature's earthen form.


----------



## Legildur

Seeing little choice in his position, Kurt slashes at the elemental with his longsword (AC18, +7 longsword for 1d8+3)


----------



## Boddynock

Seeing the resilience and power of the creature, Coraine settles to a grim fight, slashing at the elemental's great bulk.

[sblock=OOC]AC 21; hp 36/36; attack (battleaxe +1) +9; damage 1d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"You'll pay for killing Otto!" Verdis steps back and unleashes his Eldritch Blast at the stony foe. "I'll fall back to watch for trouble from the room. Shout if you need me."  

OOC: [sblock]Sorry, I missed the start of the fight somehow. I only discovered we were in combat from reading the ooc: thread.   Anway, +6 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Holy... What is this thing!?”_

Dara considers it a good idea to protect herself with her trusted _Shield_ spell before engaging this monster.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ (no ASF).


----------



## Rhun

Round 1 complete, please post round 2 actions.


----------



## Legildur

"This thing is too powerful!" yells Kurt. "We must flee!" he adds, once again using his faith to heal the wounded (sacred purification heals 1d8+2) and swinging with his long sword, for whatever good it does... "Verdis! Your blasts hurt it! Keep it up!"


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 2 - COMPLETE*

Seeing the resilience and power of the creature, Coraine settles to a grim fight, slashing at the elemental's great bulk. His strike is on, but the longsword glances off a rocky formation, doing little damage.

"Die ye overgrown, walkin' dungheap," yells Ragnok, swinging _Norryjar_ overhead with all of his might. The axe tears a considerable chunk of dirt and rock from the thing's form, as it finally begins to show some sign of the damage you've inflicted upon it.

Her magical defenses in place, Dara steps up and slashes at the earth beast, her falchion scoring a solid hit against the foe.

"Aye, I'll stick with it, but somebody needs to watch that door or we'll be stuck between this rock and a hard place."  Verdis takes another step back and lobs another blast at the thing. "It is an earth elemental, a large one, but more powerful than normal for it's size. Maybe this place is enhancing it."  The energy streaks from the warlock's hand, taking another large clump of dirt from the elemental's torso.

"This thing is too powerful!" yells Kurt. "We must flee!" he adds, once again using his faith to heal the wounded and swinging with his long sword, for whatever good it does... "Verdis! Your blasts hurt it! Keep it up!" 

The earth elemental issues a low growl that reverberates through your bodies, and then strikes again. The beast sends one club-like fist toward Kurt, but strikes the wall over the cleric's head, showering him with dirt and splinters of stone from the wall. With another roar, the elemental spins and slams a fist into Ragnok, launching him through the air like a rag-doll. The dwarf crashes into the soft dirt next to Verdis.



*
Initiative Count
21 Coraine - battleaxe vrs E1 18 (success), damage 1
20 Ragnok - 3 point powerattack w/waraxe vrs E1 21 (success), damage 13; reflex save vrs Awesome Blow 13 (failure)
18 Dara - falchion vrs E1 19 (success), damage 4
11 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs E1 11 (success), damage 8
03 Kurt - Sacred Purification heals 6 points; longsword vrs E1 19 (success), damage 3
00 Earth Creature - attack vrs Kurt "1" (failure); attack vrs Ragnok 28 (success), damage 16

PC Status
Coraine: 26/36
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 05/32, prone
Dara 24/24, shield round 2 of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Aye, I'll stick with it, but somebody needs to watch that door or we'll be stuck between this rock and a hard place."  

He takes another step back and lobs another blast at the thing. "It is an earth elemental, a large one, but more powerful than normal for it's size. Maybe this place is enhancing it."


----------



## Rhun

Round 2 Complete in post 1525.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 3 - COMPLETE*

Coraine grunts in pain. Then, at Kurt's cry, he nods decisively. 
"Yes, we have to get out of here - but we can't leave Ragnok and Verdis. Kurt, you and Dara fall back. I'll keep it busy." With that, Coraine circles the creature ostentatiously, while still keeping a very close eye on it for further crushing attacks. He doesn't even attempt to get close enough to hit it.

Ragnok groans as he jumps to his feet. Realizing that another heavy blow like the last would be his doom, the dwarf instead grabs a throwing hammer and hurls it toward the elemental. The hammer thuds into the beast's abdomen area, but seems to do little damage.

Dara aims another, more careful, swing at the beast then takes a step backwards. The blade fails to injure the elemental's rocky form.

The warlock lets another blast of eldritch energy fly at the elemental. "You'll have to move pretty damn fast to leave me behind. Worry about yourself." He takes another step back. The blast of arcane energies tears a large chunk from the earthen humanoid, causing it to roar again.

Kurt swallows hard as he dodges the massive blow. He swings his longsword one more time and then once again uses his power of _Sacred Purification_, healing both Ragnok and Coraine. Kurt's blade finds solid purchase, cutting a decnt sized gouge in the elemental's form.

The elemental again slams a mighty fist into Coraine's chest. Though the paladin's armor absorbs part of the blow, Coraine is propelled backward through the air, landing on his back at Verdis' feet. Spinning, the creature strikes at the next nearest target: Dara. The huge fist slams into her, possibly cracking a couple of ribs, but somehow she manages to maintain her footing.



*
I expected this battle to be easier for you...I guess I didn't realize that you aren't a bunch of power attackers. 

Initiative Count
21 Coraine - 5' step, full defense for AC25; refl save vrs awesome blow 16 (failure)
20 Ragnok - stand from prone; throwing hammer vrs E1 21 (success), damage 2
18 Dara - combat expertise 2 for AC23, falchion vrs E1 8 (failure); 5' step; refl save vrs awesome blow 15 (success)
11 Verdis - eldrtich blast vrs E1 15 (success), damage 10; 5' step
03 Kurt - longsword vrs E1 22 (success), damage 5; sacred purification (9 points); 5' step
00 Earth Creature - slam vrs Coraine 29 (success), damage 18; slam vrs Dara 24 (success), damage 13

PC Status
Coraine: 17/36, prone
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 14/32
Dara 11/24, shield round 3 of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
*


----------



## Legildur

OOC: Can Kurt take a 5ft step north to AB24? Or is the way blocked? If he can, he will after taking his actions.

BIC: Kurt swallows hard as he dodges the massive blow. He swings his longsword one more time and then once again uses his power of _Sacred Purification_ (1d8+2 damage healed).


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine grunts in pain. Then, at Kurt's cry, he nods decisively.

"Yes, we have to get out of here - but we can't leave Ragnok and Verdis."

"Kurt, you and Dara fall back. I'll keep it busy."

With that, Coraine circles the creature ostentatiously, while still keeping a very close eye on it for further crushing attacks. He doesn't even attempt to get close enough to hit it.

[sblock=OOC]Full defense - AC 25. If Dara and Kurt take a 5 foot step back, he'll try and keep the elemental's attention focused on him, so that Ragnok and Verdis have a chance to slip past it.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara aims another, more careful, swing at the beast then takes a step backwards.


OOC: Combat Expertise 2; Attack; 5-ft. step back.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock lets another blast of eldritch energy fly at the elemental. "You'll have to move pretty damn fast to leave me behind. Worry about yourself." He takes another step back.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> With that, Coraine circles the creature ostentatiously, while still keeping a very close eye on it for further crushing attacks. He doesn't even attempt to get close enough to hit it.





*Boddy, can you provide more detail on how Coraine is planning to move...with the elemental's reach, any movement beyond a 5' step is going to provoke AoOs.*


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: The 'circling' bit was just flavour text. He'll take a 5 ft step to the right, hopefully opening up a safe passage for the others if the creature follows. That move'll be at then end of his round.

With the sorts of attacks that thing's making, the last thing I want is AoO's.


----------



## Rhun

Round 3 Complete, post 1528 above.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt repeats the dose! (ooc: away for 48 hours. Please NPC as needed)


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis extends a hand to help Coraine up and tosses another Eldritch Blast at the elemental. He takes yet another step back, wondering how much long he can keep this dance going.

[sblock=Rhun]Is there someplace in the room such as the ceiling that Verdis can use his spiderwalk to get to that the elemental shouldn't be able to reach?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara now a bit farther away from the thing, and now having felt its powerful fists all by herself - an experience, she didn't quite consider necessary, but that's how things go sometimes - withdraws herself from the threat and looks to get some distance between herself and the earthen juggernaut.


OOC: Withdraw away from the elemental and put some distance between her and the thing.

Sorry for the unprecise description last round... with back I didn't mean back from where we came, but rather back away from the elemental, which would be AF25 (to the right from her last position), most likely.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 4 - COMPLETE*

*Adjusted Dara's position to start this round to AF25 per Thanee's post.*


Coraine takes Verdis' hand and quickly climbs to his feet. The paladin assumes a defensive stance and steps forward, hoping to keep the elemental focused on him, allowing his companions to escape.


Ragnok charges forward, his dwarven instincts not allowing him to retreat from this foe while his companions are in danger. Norryjar strikes hard, cutting halfway through one of the massive earthen legs! The beast roars yet again as the dwarf rips the weapon free, showering himself in a cloud of soil.


A newcomer enters the great Temple of Earth from the northeast; his garb does not seem to indicate that he is a member of the Earth Cult.


Dara, now a bit farther away from the thing, and now having felt its powerful fists all by herself - an experience, she didn't quite consider necessary, but that's how things go sometimes - withdraws herself from the threat and looks to get some distance between herself and the earthen juggernaut.


Having helped Coraine to his feet, Verdis tosses another Eldritch Blast at the elemental. He takes yet another step back, angling toward the wall, and wondering how much long he can keep this dance going. The warlock grins as his blast tears into the brute's chest, blasting away stone and dirt and causing the thing to stagger and nearly fall!


Kurt continues moving slowly back, now out of reach of the elemental. His own sword still gripped tightly in his hand, the cleric again releases a pulse of Hieroneous' holy power, and his companions find that the pain of their wounds is lessened by the healing radiance.

[sblock=For Legildur]
As Kurt releases his dieties power, he notes movement out of the corner of his eye to his right. Turning his head he notes a largish, shaggy body peering around the corner (a bugbear, perhaps?). Seeing Kurt, the creature rapidly pulls back from sight.

*The form was in square W29*
[/sblock]


In frustration, the elemental clubs at the two opponents barring it from reaching Verdis: Coraine and Ragnok.  One burly fist strikes the paladin, again sending him tumbling backward through the air, and a split second later, Ragnok flies through the air to land near his companion.



*
Thanee, I wasn't sure how far you wanted to withdraw, so let me know if you want Dara's position changed?

Scotley, the ceiling appears to be about 40' high in this place; easily out of the reach of the (18') elemental.


Initiative Count
21 Coraine - stand up, 5' step forward, full defense for AC25; reflex save vrs awesome blow 13 (failure)
20 Ragnok - Charge action (to avoid AoO) vrs E1 22 (success), damage 10; reflex save vrs awesome blow 16 (failure)
18 Trevor - enters chamber
18 Dara - withdraw
11 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs E1 13 (success), damage 12
03 Kurt - 5' step; sacred purification (8 points)
00 Earth Creature - slam vrs Coraine 26 (success), damage 14; slam vrs Ragnok 30 (success), damage 18

PC Status
Coraine: 11/36, prone
Kurt 24/24
Ragnok 04/32, prone
Dara 19/24, shield round 3 of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
*


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Introduction Post For Leif]
Trevor stops to catch his breath, putting one hand out against the brownish granite wall to steady himself. The rumors of loot beneath the abandoned Temple of Elemental Evil, a ruined bastion of dark power, may well be true, but one thing was for certain: The place was NOT abandoned.

Trevor had successfully made his way through the Temple Proper, past the obscene and vile paintings and scultpures, and was certain the place was abandoned. There was no danger above, besides the overwhelming perception of oppression and darkness, and the nagging feeling that he was being watched. Still, no enemy presented itself, and so the young soldier made his way down the stairs and into the dungeon beneath the Temple.

And the dungeons had been anything but empty. Someone had been here before, to be certain. Trevor had found the chopped and smashed remains of sickly rotten corpses; he had found a few bodies of warriors garbed in brown and black garb. And finally, he had stumbled upon some living warriors dressed the same. It was a mixed group of humans and humanoids...several men, a couple of hyena faced gnolls and even a bugbear.

Faced with such odds, Trevor made the only logical choice: he ran. And now, he was lost. The corridors had become a blur, and he had remembered moving through a concealed doorway, hoping to throw off his pursuers. Now, he stood in a wide hall with walls of brown marble, lit by flickering wall cressets. Large triangles of yellow marble are set in the floor, pointing around the corner to the north like some kind of trail. The air smells of earth and peat.

A great roar suddenly sounds, followed by the sounds of men yelling and weapons crashing. But does it come from ahead or behind? The acoustics of this place make it hard to tell. Trevor knew that standing still was not accomplishing anything, though...

Gliding forward as silently as possible, the former soldier finds himself following the yellow triangles around the corner, and passing beneath a large, ornate archway decorated in smaller triangles. Before him is a great open area, at least eighty feet square...the walls here appear to be crafted of sandstone, and the entire floor is dark brown soil. The smell of fresh earth is much more potent here.

Some sort of phosphorescent lichen provides a soft light in this place, growing upon the walls and ceilings, archways and supports. Cressets and wall sconces also line the walls, but none of them are currently lit. Still, the lichen provides enough dim light to see by.

In the center of the room rises a pyramid of hard-packed earth. The sides rise some six feet, and the top is flat. Stone steps are set in the four faces of the pyramid, and atop it is some sort of stone column. Each of the column's four sides are inset with a triangle, and bronze manacles hang from each face. A bronze box sits near the column.

Three doors are set in the south wall; those to the left and right are normal, appearing to be of solid, iron-bound hardwood. The center pair are huge bronze valves. They appear to bear the same silvery, writhing runes that you noted at the main entrance to the Temple Proper above.

Of course, the most obvious detail about the room is a huge earthen form, shaped vaguely like a man, towering three times the hieght of the group of men it is currently trying to smash. The earthen giant looks to be damaged, but so to do the men (and woman) trying to fight the rocky colossus!


*Trevor acts on Initiative Count 18, and can act on Combat Round 5 (round 4 just finished)*
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Kurt sees the shaggy creature and curses quietly to himself, knowing that it can't be friendly. "Got more trouble over here!" he calls out to the others as he once again releases a burst of _Sacred Purification_ to try and keep the others alive. Kurt then adjusts his position (5ft step to AA22) away from the elemental and casts _Protection from Evil_ in anticipation of the impending reinforcements.


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Got more trouble over here!"



Coraine sighs heavily as he pulls himself to his feet again. Knowing that he can't withstand another blow from the earthen brute, he casts around for some other way of defeating it. He remembers the healing potion he carries and pulls it from the pocket of his cloak. Thankfully it's unbroken. Flipping the lid with one hand, he quickly drains the draught. It's blessing brings cool relief to his wounds.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> A newcomer enters the great Temple of Earth from the northeast; his garb does not seem to indicate that he is a member of the Earth Cult. Dara, now a bit farther away from the thing, and now having felt its powerful fists all by herself - an experience, she didn't quite consider necessary, but that's how things go sometimes - withdraws herself from the threat and looks to get some distance between herself and the earthen juggernaut.



OOC:  The newcomer: human, 5'11" tall, fairly lean and muscular (but perhaps slightly thick around the middle) black hair and beard, wearing a mithril shirt and carrying a light steel shield.  

When he sees the withdrawing form of Dara approaching his position, he is happy to see someone who looks like she does not belong here.  Not fully understanding just what is going on, he says, "May I help?  Your friends seem to be able to use another blade..." The newcomer loosens his sword in its sheath as he says this.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Instinctively, Dara spins around, holding her falchion between herself and the newcomer. For the moment, he seems to be on their side, though. The warrior woman nods to him, saying: _“Wherever you came from... but if you can help, we'll gladly accept. Careful, though, this beast delivers quite a punch.”_

For now, she remains in position, torn between charging back in or retreating further, though the feeling of her wounds lessening some slowly convinces her to get back into the fight.


OOC: Position is fine, thanks.

[SBLOCK=Dara's description]Dara stands 5 feet 10 inches tall and weighs 138 pounds. She is 19 years old, has long, honey blonde hair and beautiful grey eyes. Her athletic body is well-trained and in perfect shape, and her skin bears a light tan. Despite her martial training, Dara looks all the woman she is; between her feminine curves, lissom moves and a striking self-confidence she appears very attractive. Dara usually wears only a short fur-trimmed skirt with a light ochre tone and matching soft-leather boots, with a short linen tunic underneath her chain shirt. Most of her arms and legs are left bare, but her lower arms are protected by leather bracers. On her back, she wears a small backpack and the scabbard for her mighty falchion.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign, Rogue 2/Fighter 2, AC20, hp30*

Being especially careful not to turn his back on the crazy lady with the falchion, Trevor draws his sword and will attempt to fade into the shadows (hide + 11, move silently +11) for a moment before engaging the earthen monster, so that he can start things off with a sneak attack(+1d6 dam).  (Normal combat adjustments: +8 to hit, +3 dam)


----------



## Rhun

*Round 5 - Complete*

Coraine sighs heavily as he pulls himself to his feet again. Knowing that he can't withstand another blow from the earthen brute, he casts around for some other way of defeating it. He remembers the healing potion he carries and pulls it from the pocket of his cloak. Thankfully it's unbroken. Flipping the lid with one hand, he quickly drains the draught. It's blessing brings cool relief to his wounds.


Ragnok bounces back to his feet, as resilient as the stone his people mine. He again pulls a hammer from his bandoleer, and hurls the thing toward the elemental with all his might. The small hammer strikes hard, shattering a stoney formation near the brute's knee.


Being especially careful not to turn his back on the crazy lady with the falchion, Trevor draws his sword and fades into the shadows for a moment, moving toward the earthen monster so that he can start things off with a sneak attack.


For now Dara remains in position, torn between charging back in or retreating further, though the feeling of her wounds lessening some slowly convinces her to get back into the fight.


Verdis stretches out his hand and another bolt of glowing energy flashes through the air, striking the elemental full in the chest. Rock and dirt explode from the beast's form, and it tumbles into pieces, slowly dissolving back into the ground from whence it came.


Kurt sees the shaggy creature and curses quietly to himself, knowing that it can't be friendly. "Got more trouble over here!" he calls out to the others as he once again releases a burst of _Sacred Purification_ to try and keep the others alive. Kurt then adjusts his position and casts _Protection from Evil_ in anticipation of the impending reinforcements

*The Earth Elemental has been destroyed.*

*
Legildur, have you been keeping track of how many uses of Turn Undead Kurt has left?

Initiative Count
21 Coraine - stand up, drinks potion of cure light wounds (please remove from character sheet) for 6 points healed
20 Ragnok - stand up throwing hammer vrs E1 19 (success), damage 3
18 Trevor - hide 17, move silent 23 - restricted to half movement (unless you want to take the penalty to the rolls ?)
18 Dara - delay
11 Verdis - eldritch blast vrs E1 12 (success), damage 9
03 Kurt - 5' step; sacred purification (6 points); cast protection from evil
00 Earth Elemental


PC Status
Coraine: 23/36
Kurt 24/24, protection from evil round 1 of 30
Ragnok 10/32
Dara 24/24, shield round 5 of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
Trevor 30/30

XPs update in rogue's gallery.

Combat Map:
*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

With the earth elemental out of the way, and her wounds miraculously closed, there is nothing holding Dara back now and she charges around the corner in order to see what trouble Kurt is speaking of.


OOC: Move to AB24. Full Defense, since there is little else to do with the action.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Unable to contain the grin on his face at his success against the elemental, Verdis raises his crossbow and moves in the direction of the new threat.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will slink up to the door (doing his best to move silently)  in the northeast corner of the room where the elemental was defeated (in spite of him ), Trevor will ease through it (still hoping to move silently), heading to the west, and try to catch a glimpse of the new threat, sword in hand.


----------



## Legildur

"Might have been a bugbear," says Kurt, pointing with his bearded chin in the direction of where he say the shaggy creature. "I bet he has gone to get reinforcements."

Not that he has necessarily noticed the newcomer yet, but he would see a solid set man, with a shaved head, square goatee beard, and prominent brow, wearing banded mail and carrying a red-painted round shield that bears the symbol of a winged sword. In his right hand is held a longsword, and a holy symbol of Heironeous hangs around his neck.

"That earth elemental was tougher than what I would expected," he mutters to anyone near enough to hear him. "Must be something to do with this place," he hypothesizes.

"Poor Otto, he never stood a chance against that beast."

ooc: Used 8/9 turn undead attempts to power _Sacred Purification_: 3 vrs the ghouls, 1 to try and help Otto, and 4 while fighting the earth elemental.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> ooc: Used 8/9 turn undead attempts to power _Sacred Purification_: 3 vrs the ghouls, 1 to try and help Otto, and 4 while fighting the earth elemental.





*For the record, that ability rocks!*


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> *For the record, that ability rocks!*



Yeah, I'm getting far more mileage from it than I anticipated. The real beauty of it is that it is only a Swift action! So it doesn't come with the traditional action tradeoff - heal your dieing friends or attack someone, but not both.


----------



## Boddynock

"Well done Verdis! Ragnok, you are a doughty warrior!"

Coraine takes a moment to praise his comrades and to bid a silent farewell to Otto before heading around the corner to face the next enemy.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok collects his thrown hammers, and then takes a moment to kneel down next to Otto's body to close the halfling eyes for the final time. More practical than Coraine, the dwarf then spends a minute to gather his slain companion's coin and potions. "Ye'll not be needin' these anymore, lad. Now rest ye peacefully, and be knowin' that we shall be avengin' yer death." Before standing, the dwarf picks up the gemstone lying nearby, a piece of finely carved jet, and adds it to his pouch. Then, he gains his feet and moves to support the rest of the party.


----------



## Rhun

The bugbear, if that is what it was, is nowhere to be seen as the group gathers outside of the Earth Temple. All is eerily quiet.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor's Introduction to the Band*

"Yes you are all quite doughty warriors to have done so much and only lost one member of your group.  You don't know me, nor I you, but I was looking for friends such as you, and I would count it a great honor to join your ranks, and try to fill in as best I can for your fallen compatriot.  I am called Trevor, and I have some skill as a warrior, though my skills also are of a more stealthy nature.  What say you, may I continue on with you contributing to your effort where I can?"

Trevor is a human, standing just shy of 6 feet tall, and weighing 165 pounds.  You catch glimpses of his elven chainmail beneath his gray cloak.  He carries a small, steel shield, and has a light crossbow slung at his side.  His longsword, which is still in his hand looks to be of a very high degree of craftsmanship.  Trevor's hair and close cropped beard are black, and he has a soldier's bearing and disdain for small talk.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok looks the newcomer up and down suspiciously. Though the dwarf only comes to Trevor's chest, his build appears to be of solid muscle that leaves no doubt to his strength. "And what be ye doin' in this place by yerself?"


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"The same as you, my good Dwarf!  Or, so I presume!  Looking for adventure and gain.  And I also hope to rid the world of at least a few more of these nasty creatures, if the opportunity presents itself, and I feel certain that it will."


----------



## Legildur

"Hear! Hear!" exclaims Kurt quietly at the newcomer's intentions whilst keeping watch for the bugbear.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine takes a moment to detect evil. His eyes shift to a distant focus as he examines the newcomer's aura. Satisfied that Trevor is not a person of ill will, he says, "Well met. As you see, one of our companions has just fallen, so we welcome you, if you indeed seek to rid the world of some of its evil. There'll be time enough for further introductions, after we deal with the next challenge which faces us."

Nodding to the newest member of the group, Coraine then moves to the door they had examined previously, and listens at it before attempting to open it.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Nodding to the newest member of the group, Coraine then moves to the door they had examined previously, and listens at it before attempting to open it.





Coraine hears what sounds like a heated debate going on behind the door: low, angry, guttural voices. He doesn't understand the language being spoken, though.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Coraine takes a moment to detect evil. His eyes shift to a distant focus as he examines the newcomer's aura. Satisfied that Trevor is not a person of ill will.
> Coraine then moves to the door they had examined previously, and listens at it before attempting to open it.
> 
> Coraine hears what sounds like a heated debate going on behind the door: low, angry, guttural voices. He doesn't understand the language being spoken, though.



"What do you hear?"  Trevor whispers quietly.  Out of an overabundance of caution, and because old habits die hard, Trevor will look for traps on or around the door and its immediate environs. (Search: +8)


----------



## Scotley

"Well met and welcom Trevor. Any enemy of my enemy is a friend of mine." He smiles and waits to see what Coraine discovers. "Verdis Amnell,"  he adds as an afterthought. A handsome young man of average build. He is lithe and wiry and walks with a confident stride. He wears his almost white blonde hair cut short with a small goette. He is obviously of Suel decent. He has a somewhat distracted air and pale gray eyes that often seem out of focus or to be looking at something unseen by others. He is dressed in a chain shirt with dark red clothes patterned with his personal symbol, a noble pheasant in gold, green and brown taking flight. Next to his dagger hangs a wickedly spiked steel ball on a stout red oak handle. He carries a heavy crossbow cocked and loaded in his hands. A lit sunrod is lashed to the crossbow providing light for the group.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor continues in very hushed tones, "I am honored to make your acquaintance, Verdis!  I hope to soon earn the right to learn the names of all of the rest of you as well.  But, for now, let us concentrate on the challenge immediately before us.  So I ask again, sir, what did you hear?"


----------



## Rhun

Trevor quickly checks the door, finding no traps. However, the voices inside the chamber suddenly cut off...perhaps they heard your shuffling about and talking?


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor tests the weight of his sword, adjusts his grip on the pommel, and readies for battle, but then he thinks, _"If they were already talking in there, how could they have heard our soft words through the door?  Perhaps they have very sensitive ears?_


----------



## Rhun

The bloody and bruised Ragnok grips Norryjar tightly and looks toward Coraine. "Do we continue the fight, or do we withdraw?"



*PC Status
Coraine: 23/36
Kurt 24/24, protection from evil round 4 (?) of 30
Ragnok 10/32
Dara 24/24, shield round 8 (?) of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
Trevor 30/30*


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine answers Trevor's question. "I hear angry voices, raised in argument."

He takes a breath to reply to Ragnok, then puts his head on one side. A wry smile wreathes his lips as he realizes that they've probably been sprung.

"I think that choice has just been taken out of our hands. Kurt, please use the wand on Ragnok. And you, dwarf," he smiles, to take the sting from his words, "stay at the back for a while - let the healing have time to happen!"

He then kicks open the door and charges into the room.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Still flushed with success from the battle with elemental, Verdis raises his crossbow and starts looking for a clear target to fire on.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt immediately uses the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on Ragnok, embarrassed that he hadn't fully appreciated the dwarf's condition.

ooc: actually meant to do that immediately after the elemental was destroyed!


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:
			
		

> Kurt immediately uses the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on Ragnok, embarrassed that he hadn't fully appreciated the dwarf's condition.
> 
> ooc: actually meant to do that immediately after the elemental was destroyed!



OOC: Actually, I meant the wand of lesser vigor.


----------



## Rhun

The door slams open beneath Coraine's heel with a boom, revealing a twenty foot square chamber. A row of pegs holding dark brown and black garb lines the west wall, A old battered table stands in the southeast corner, several rough wooden chairs clustered around it. A small cask sits atop the table, as do four earthenware mugs, the remains of a wheel of cheese and a loaf of hard bread. Three torches burn in wall cressets, brightly illuminating the place, and a stack of unlit brands is piled against one wall. An open cupboard contains what looks to be more foodstuffs, and a large barrel of waterstands in the room's southwest corner.

The chamber is empty of enemies.


*
One charge of the wand of cure light wounds used.

PC Status
Coraine: 23/36
Kurt 24/24, protection from evil round 4 (?) of 30
Ragnok 17/32
Dara 24/24, shield round 8 (?) of 20 (AC21)
Verdis 17/17
Trevor 30/30*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Not quite ready to trust his eyes, Verdis lowers his crossbow and draws back his hand to toss a blast of eldritch power into the room.

OOC: Verdis aims to toss it through the doorway and well across the room in hopes it might strike an invisible foe.


----------



## Rhun

THe blast strikes only the wall opposite the door, leaving scorch marks upon the stones.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock shrugs and looks a little sheepish. "I guess maybe the room is empty. Shall we have a look around?"


----------



## Legildur

As the warlock does his thing, Kurt uses the Wand of Lesser Vigor on Ragnok, then Coraine, and stands at the door, watching the corridor.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor is not ready to believe their good fortune of finding the room empty so soon after hearing voices there.  He stands outside the door watching the passage, sword drawn and ready, just sure that someone or something will be along shortly.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine frowns. "All right. We heard them in here - and now there's no-one. I suggest we look for concealed exits to the room. What about that water barrel - can it be moved aside?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Well met, Trevor. I'm Dara.”_


* * * * *​

_“We should also keep watch outside. They might come back from another side.”_

Dara immediately takes a position outside of the room from where she can watch the surroundings and hopefully get an early warning when some temple guards try to rush them from behind.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Salutations, Dara.  Now perhaps you would be so kind as to tell us what you did with the occupants of this room?"


----------



## Rhun

While Trevor and Dara keep their positions in the hall, Coraine, Ragnok and Verdis begin looking for a concealed door. It takes several minutes, but eventually Ragnok's dwarven eyes spot a catch along the west wall. Triggering it, a portion of the stone wall pivots open, revealing a dark passageway beyond.


*Don't forget that in addition to the occupants of this room, you also had a temple guard escape you prior to the fight with the elemental.*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

Trevor, acting as self-appointed rear guard for the moment, will, providing that Dara moves towards the door first, ease back into the room, closing the door as carefully and as quietly as possible.  

OOC:  Once we start moving forward again, I suspect that the group will probably want Trevor's AC/hp to be up on the front lines to take the initial brunt of contact, and I'll gladly do just that, but, as the new dude and the last one to join this dance, I didn't want to assume anything.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Is now a good time to find a place to rest up? It'd give a chance to get to know Trevor, too - and there is the matter of levelling up!


----------



## Scotley

The search complete. Verdis returns to the rear of the party.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grunts in respect as Ragnok discovers the hidden door. "Maybe now would be a good time to withdraw and recuperate," he suggests. "We've let two lots of inhabitants escape to warn others and likely they are preparing to repel us now when we are not at our best."


----------



## Boddynock

"I agree. Let's collect Otto's body and take it out of here for burial."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Do you have a camp nearby, or, maybe I should ask: to whence do you prefer to retreat?"


----------



## Legildur

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "I agree. Let's collect Otto's body and take it out of here for burial."



"But if we go out, how do we get back in?" asks Kurt.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"If there is a safe room in this accursed place where we might bed down, then I will be more than willing to stand a good, long watch while our spellusers sleep.  However, I am not so sure that this is a course of action that I would recommend.  How critical is it that we rest now?  Could we, perhaps put it off for a bit?"
1/17/08 OOC:  Scratch this!  Let's bug out of here so you guys can level up!


----------



## Rhun

*Points to consider: 

1) Everyone is set to level up as soon as you rest.
2) The alarm has probably been raised.
3) If you are taking Otto's body, you have to go back to the Earth Temple.
4) There could be safe rooms within the Temple, but you've not yet spent a night in the dungeons.
5) You could always head down the secret passage and see where it leads...


So, with all that said, what do you want to do?*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Everyone but Trevor is ready to level up from 3rd to 4th, right?  (I hope this is right, because I don't want to be a whole level behind everyone if you level up to 5th!)  If this is so, then you probably shouldn't pay much attention to Trevor's opinion since he's already 4th level.  We will certainly be more able to handle tougher challenges after healing and after everyone who's ready levels up, so leaving now may not be as bad an idea as I first thought.  If anyone knows a way out of this place where we are not likely to be found because of the alarm being raised, then let's go that way QUICKLY, please!  I STRONGLY suggest against exploring any new, totally unknown areas right now while we are in our present state, but if the secret passage leads to a safe, cozy treasure room, won't I have egg on my face??!


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I for one don't favor sleeping in this acursed place. I say it is time to retreat and return after a rest."


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Everyone but Trevor is ready to level up from 3rd to 4th, right?  (I hope this is right, because I don't want to be a whole level behind everyone if you level up to 5th!)  If this is so, then you probably shouldn't pay much attention to Trevor's opinion since he's already 4th level.





*Yes, Trevor is level 4 already. But for ease, everyone has the same amount of XPs. The group has just been waiting for the next rest period to level up to 4th level.*


----------



## Boddynock

"We will find a way back in. For now, I think it would be best if we retreated again."

Coraine sighs then shrugs. Better a discrete hero than a corpse!


----------



## Legildur

"That would be a *withdrawal*," Kurt emphasises. "Not a retreat. But yes, let's do that."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor stands ready to follow anyone who will lead the way.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Withdrawl it is. Let's be off."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 10, night*

You withdraw, being conscious to remain quiet as you make your way toward the dungeon's exit. You hear shouts and sounds of armored men running echoing through the corridors, but they never seem to catch up with you as you withdraw.

Soon enough you find yourselves back in the Temple proper, and exiting back into the weed choked compound around the place. The place is cloaked in darkness, as night has fallen while you about your explorations.

*Where do you plan to reture to for the night?*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I don't know if you had a campsite nearby that you prefer to use again, but, personally, I'd feel better if we withdrew some distance away from that venomous pit.  If there is any activity by the creatures left alive in there, it seems likely that they will notice that we have paid them a visit, and they may then come looking in hopes of finding us sleeping, to take us at unawares.  All in all, I'd feel much safer if we hiked at least five miles from here, if we're all up to it, that is.  I have packed pretty light and I am able to bear much weight, so perhaps I can help carry some of the load if that will be of help?" 

OOC:  How well does Trevor know the terrain of this area, and any particular terrain features that would make for a good campsite, like cover and access to water?  And what sort of terrain is it, anyway?


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I agree Trevor, we should put a comfortable distance between us and this place. We cannot go to Nulb as the temple has much influence there. I fear a cold wilderness camp is the best we can do tonight."


----------



## Leif

"Our 'cold, wilderness camp' will still be much more inviting than Nulb ever has been, to say nothing of smelling a considerable sight better!"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“So you have been to Nulb as well... I agree, it's better to stay out here somewhat away from the temple for sure.”_

_“And I also agree about the withdrawal,”_ Dara adds with a wink.


----------



## Legildur

While not relishing a night in the cold outdoors, Kurt nonetheless walks determinedly towards any camping position identified by those with more knowledge of the area than himself.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  I was hoping that we had someone more conversant with outdoor skills than Trevor, who could select the best campsite for us, but if that is not the case, then I guess Trevor will try to do his best, if everyone will assist in the effort, that is.  I guess it's some combination of Knowledge (nature) and Survival skills that we need, probably mostly Survival.  I must remember to select that skill at my next level.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

On their search for a decent place to spent the night, Dara will use her mediocre knowledge of surviving in the wild to help find a suitable place, unless someone else steps up and shows more experience in this area.


OOC: Dara has Survival +3. Not really good, but at least something...


----------



## Legildur

Kurt, noting Dara's efforts to lead under the current circumstances, moves to assist her, adding what little advice he can. (ooc: Aid Another +2)


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

Trevor will stand back and let the experts handle it, then!  Thanks!!


----------



## Rhun

*There was always the old bandit cottage in the woods a few hundred yards to the north...

Given enough time, Dara is certain that she could find a clearing or such in the woods that would make for a suitable campsite as well.*


----------



## Legildur

"What about that old bandit cottage you mentioned?" Kurt queries. "At least it would be dry."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I've got nothing against sleeping indoors. We'll just have to be extra careful at the cottage lest they come looking for us or their friends there."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“They know someone was here, they might check out the surroundings as well. We should put some distance between us and the temple for a safe rest.”_


----------



## Boddynock

"Perhaps, although we know of the secret passage so that gives us an extra edge. Of course, they know about it, too - but as they don't actually know where we are, it's less likely that they'll coordinate attacks from aboveground and below just on the off chance that they find us. I'd be happy to camp in the cottage tonight."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"I must agree with Dara on this score:  we should put more distance between ourselves and this place."


----------



## Boddynock

"OK, then. Lead the way!"


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I gladly will do so.  Dara, since you have greater knowledge of the woods than I and you know better than I do what, precisely, we are looking for, will you walk at the front with me, and guide me?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Sure.”_


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Then, I suppose without further ado (? Unless someone needs more ado?), we will proceed fist to put a safe distance between us and the Temple, say about 3 miles, maybe?  And then Dara takes over?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Then, I suppose without further ado (? Unless someone needs more ado?), we will proceed fist to put a safe distance between us and the Temple, say about 3 miles, maybe?  And then Dara takes over?




*What direction would you like to head in? Nulb is about 2-3 miles to the northwest.*


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> *What direction would you like to head in? Nulb is about 2-3 miles to the northwest.*



OOC:  How about to the East then? (To get us further rom the Nulb stench!)  Does anyone here know anything about what lies in that direction?  How is the terrain?


----------



## Rhun

You make your way east, deeper into the dark and forbidding Gnarley Forest. The trees in close proximately to the Temple grounds have an unnatural appearance: twisted, warped and strangely shaped, giving the forest an oppressive feel.

As you put some distance between yourselves and that place of ineffable evil, you slowly find the forest returning to a more normal appearance. The sounds of natural wildlife return, and after about an hour of hiking you find a smallish clearing that seems like it would make a nice place to camp. A small brook meanders through the woods nearby, providing fresh, cool water, and there is enough dead wood littering the forest floor to make a warm fire, should you decide a fire is necessary.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“I had almost forgotten that places like this exist... hopefully noone disturbes our rest in this peaceful place. We should still set up enough guards to make sure,”_ Dara comments upon entering the clearing.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Knowing he is quite out of his element in the wild, Verdis refrains from mentioning that he sees this an excellent place to camp lest one of the more outdoorsy members of the group should see something wrong with it. Instead he merely comments. "Should we stop and have a drink from the brook?"  He thinks of his lost comrade Otto and his ever full bottle of wine with some sadness.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Excellent choice, Dara!  This should do nicely."  (ooc:  Trevor takes full advantage of the opportunity to at least _sound_ like he knows what the heck he's talking about!     )


----------



## Legildur

Kurt breathes deeply of the clean air, thankful to be clear of the twisted forest. "We return tomorrow, right?" he asks of the others to ensure that they will get to destroy more evil.

With camp set, Kurt gathers the others and says a few words on the passing of Otto, speaking of his willingness to do the work so many others shied away from in the battle against true evil.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Returning tomorrow is certainly MY intention, but I'm none too certain that I will do so alone again.  I cannot replace your lost friend, but I hope that my presence will help us all to accomplish our goals."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Assuming that we pass the night without undo trouble, then yes, I would say return to the temple on the morrow. It is good to have you with us Trevor. Otto was a wonderful little fellow who will live on in our hearts."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Likewise, I am happy to be with all of you.  May fortune favor our common pursuits."


----------



## Legildur

"The destruction of evil," Kurt mutters and he thinks back on the day with some satisfaction. "Watches?"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I would prefer the first watch as I can still call upon all my magic and would prefer an unbroken nights rest."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I'll take a middle watch."


----------



## Legildur

"Last for me it is then," Kurt says.


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine is happy to stand watch whenever he's needed but he seems strangely distracted. If there is no call for him to stand watch, he will retire to his blankets and lie, staring into the sky, as if he could unlock the secrets of the stars by close scrutiny.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 11 - Dawning*

Watches are set, and you spend a restful nights in the woods. Fortunately, you are not disturbed during the night. The dawn comes bright and early, and you set about getting ready for the new day's trials and explorations.

*If you haven't already, please level up your PCs to level 4.*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

*OOC: Okay, he's updated, but for hit points. How do we figure them? *


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> *OOC: Okay, he's updated, but for hit points. How do we figure them? *




*
d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7
*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt wakes the others as dawn breaks. He then sets about paying his respects to the Invinvible one and preparing himself for the return to the Temple. (ooc: I'll be out of contact for 36 hours, but 2nd stat block under 'Kurt' in RG is level 4)


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor immediately sets about cooking breakfast for all who are hungry.  "Rise and Shine, Sleepyheads!  We've got Temples to Explore and Evil to Smite!"


----------



## Rhun

*Bump...is everyone leveled up and ready to go? Please post up confirming...*


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis Amnell Human (Suel) Warlock 4*

Verdis rises and stretches feeling good this morning. "I am eager to continue."  

OOC: Verdis is updated to 4th level and ready for action with his increased bab and dex he's gonna be eldritch blasting everything in sight. And there is more in sight to blast since he can see in the dark and even invisible stuff now. I have lost track of experience points though. Does anyone have a current total handy?


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine rises from his blankets looking somehow more ... substantial. He stands motionless for a moment before falling to his knees in worship of the Invincible One. When he arises, he has prepared his first spell ever - Divine Favor.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Verdis is updated to 4th level and ready for action with his increased bab and dex he's gonna be eldritch blasting everything in sight. And there is more in sight to blast since he can see in the dark and even invisible stuff now. I have lost track of experience points though. Does anyone have a current total handy?




*It is tallied in the third or fourth post down of the rogue's gallery. I believe you all have 6808 xps.*


----------



## Legildur

"Heironeous favours me," says Kurt as he rises from his morning prayers with a broad smile on his usually serious face. "I think it is time to return."
ooc: RG entry for Kurt updated for 4th level version, ready for action.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“It was a good idea to head out here... the sleep was very refreshing. Now it's time to get back.”_


----------



## Leif

*OOC for DM*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *It is tallied in the third or fourth post down of the rogue's gallery. I believe you all have 6808 xps.*



[sblock=Rhun]Does that include me, too?  I had just assumed I would be starting at the bottom of my level.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Yes, I agree that we should get an early start as soon as we have broken our fast." Here, Trevor winks at them all, "I know you don't want these excellent (if I do say so myself, ahem!) hash brown potatoes to go to waste!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis eats a hearty breakfast and complements the newest member of the group on his fine cooking skills. "Alas, we could always count on Otto for wine, but good food is a fine replacement."


----------



## Boddynock

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis eats a hearty breakfast and complements the newest member of the group on his fine cooking skills. "Alas, we could always count on Otto for wine, but good food is a fine replacement."



"So what was in Otto's pack? If not a never-ending bottle of wine, was there anything which could help us? Healing potions would certainly be handy!"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt's mouth firms into a firm line at the mention of Otto. "Let's go and get some," he says simply over a mouthful of has browns. "For Otto."


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rhun]Does that include me, too?  I had just assumed I would be starting at the bottom of my level.[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
Yes, I don't want to deal with characters having diffferent amounts of XPs.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

You quickly eat and prepare for the day's trials, making your way back through the dark woods to the vile edifice of the Temple of Elemental Evil. The morning sun has burned away some of the mist, but overall gloominess of the area remains intact. You pause at the edge of the temple compund to make your decisions on how to proceed...


*How would you like to approach/enter the Temple?*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt breathes deeply of what is likely to be his last outside air for sometime. Confident in his own abilities to apply Heironeous' Treatment to those inside, he waits patiently for the group to decide the way forward.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I'm open to suggestions on the best way in. We can just hit the front door again unless somebody has a better idea?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“The ground level was fairly empty, I don't think we need to assume it to be otherwise now.”_


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I certainly don't want to enter like I did before, I was just lucky to stumble across your group before misfortune overtook me permanently!  I'm all for repeating the way you entered previously.  Just point me in the right direction, if you want me to lead our procession, or lead me, if you want me to follow.  I was thinking that I should probably either be at our leading edge, or else our trailing end.  What is the preference of the group?"


----------



## Boddynock

Leif said:
			
		

> "I was thinking that I should probably either be at our leading edge, or else our trailing end.  What is the preference of the group?"



"Well, we know that there are traps set in the temple, so if you have expertise in that area it would be a boon if you could warn us."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Well, we know that there are traps set in the temple, so if you have expertise in that area it would be a boon if you could warn us."



"I shall do my utmost to notice such mechanisms and render them harmless, at least to us.  But any warnings that you can offer about the traps before I blunder into them will be greatly appreciated."

OOC:  When we get to the temple, Trevor will proceed with as much caution as he is able to muster, and search for traps as much as he can.


----------



## Rhun

Crossing the debris strewn courtyard to the Temple, you again stand before the great bronzewood side door that you have used for entrance into the Temple several times before. It again appears to have been closed and locked behind you. A cool wind rises from the east as you stand looking, rustling your hair and clothing.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Here's your chance to prove yourself, can you get the door open. We've encountered traps here before." Verdis holds his crossbow ready and uses his new invocation to allow himself to see in the dark.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt patiently rehearses his rituals needed for the spells he'll cast in Heironeous' name as the newcomer applies his skill to the door.


----------



## Leif

*the door*

OOC:  Trevor cautiously approaches the door, inspecting the area around it for traps.  Then, if he sees none, he'll sneak up as quietly as possible and carefully inspect the lock for traps or alarm triggers. (They may have at least added a doorbell or something, hehe.)  If he finds something suspicious, he'll stop for the moment.  If not, then he'll attempt to pick the lock.

Trevor's relevant skills:  Search +8, Spot +6, Open Locks +13, Disable Device +10, Move Silently +11


----------



## Rhun

Despite his caution, Trevor is not threatened in any way as he approaches the door, no does he find any sign of traps. Removing his tools, he sets to work on the door's lock, and in a few short minutes manages to unlock it.


*Again I have to apologize for the slow posting. Work is kickin' my butt lately.*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"And that, lady and gentlemen, is how a rogue earns his keep around here!  Shall we proceed?  Just point the way."





OOC:  my sympathies on the damage to your posterior, Mr. DM!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt glances across to the others as the newcomer successfully negotiates their entry point. He raises an eyebrow, indicating that he might just work out.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Trevor sees Kurt's move and eyebrow raise, but is far too cool to mention anything.  Mentally, however, he smiles, with the hope that these new friends will break his streak of bad luck at choosing associates.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Very nicely done sir. Let's get inside before they realize we are among them again." Verdis chokes back his revulsion of this place and checks his crossbow before following the others through the door.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt frowns as he watches the warlock prepare his crossbow, almost wishing that he hadn't given his away to the freed slaves.  However, he hefts and readies his shield and longsword, unsure what to expect again.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Should we check the parts we have seen so far once more, to see if anything has changed there, or just head down to where we interrupted our exploration yesterday?”_ Dara asks.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"I'd say a quick look around up here is in order. We don't want too many foes between us and the door when we are ready to leave."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Yes, I, for one, agree with Verdis.  So, if you could just tell me which way to go so that we can re-visit the areas you explored yesterday?"

OOC:  Trevor is on the front line, isn't he?


----------



## Legildur

Kurt reluctantly agrees to a quick review of areas already cleared. He's obviously keen to resume applying 'the treatment' to those deserving of it, but recognises the logic in making sure their route of withdrawal is clear.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok once again leads the way into the dim vileness of the Temple's upper works, _Norryjar_ held tightly in his hands.

As with your previous visits, the Temple Proper remains quiet and appears to be mostly undisturbed. There are more dirty boot prints scattered about the floors than the last time you came through, but the place otherwise seems just as shunned as ever. Why this area of the Temple appears so deserted is anyone's guess, but you appear to be alone here.


----------



## Legildur

"Looks clear to me," says Kurt. "The left stairs again?" he suggests.


----------



## Boddynock

"Perhaps, having stirred up a hornet's next on the left, we should go back to the area we explored on the right. That might surprise them."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt shrugs his shoulders, openly admitting that he can't fault Corainne's logic.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara nods to Coraine's proposal. _“A good idea, Coraine, we have seen them lay traps for us already, when they knew we are around, so it's best to keep them guessing about our whereabouts.”_


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Having no opinion on which way to go, Verdis follows the crowd. 

OOC: Trevor is welcome to the front as far a Verdis is concerned.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor follows alongside Coraine, heading to the stairs on the right.  Having nothing of value to add to the discussion, he remains quiet.


----------



## Rhun

You head down the stone stairs in the eastern vestry, back into the vile and quickly-becoming-familiar Temple dungeons. All is eerily quiet as you descend, and continuing on you soon find yourselves at a four way intersection. Some of this area is familiar, as you have come this way before...

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"What say we head north and east through areas we've already visited and keep going counter-clockwise until we hit new territory or trouble? That would seem to be a logical way not to let ourselves get trapped."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Sounds like a reasonable plan to me, but let's move slowly over this familiar territory, so that I can check for any traps that have been added since you were here before .... we wouldn't want to run full into any nasty surprises left for us by anyone."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine nods curtly to both suggestions. He despises this place.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods his head in agreement as he handles the holy symbol of Heironeous.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Unless there is some dissension, then, and if it's ok with you Coraine, Coraine and Trevor will lead the way, Coraine pointing the right way, and Trevor keeping a careful eye out for traps or anything unusual along the route.


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: Fine by me!


----------



## Rhun

*Ragnok may have some dissension with that... 


I'll get the next post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun

You make your way through the cold, dark corridors, heading in a notherly direction. Following a path you have taken before, you soon find yourself in a familiar hall. You stand outside a heavy wooden door, and the corridor continues on to the west. To the east, you have previously been. All is quiet as you stand and ponder where to go next.


-


----------



## Legildur

Kurt watches the south-east corridor as the others ponder their next moves. "Clearing behind us is not a bad option," he suggests quietly, gesturing with his longsword down the corridor he currently watches.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor shrugs.  He stands ready either to open the door in front of him, or turn around and explore the corridor to the southeast, or do whatever else is the consensus of the party.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry again for the delays. Assuming you are exploring behind you, I will have the next post up tonight (I hope).*


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Ohhhhh, Goody!! Trevor licks his chops in anticipation.


----------



## Rhun

Moving down the diagnal corridor, you find yourselves in a twenty foot wide hallway, running to the east and disappearing into darkness at the limits of your light. The entire corridor is covered with bones. Skeletons of humans and humanoids are mixed into a terrible jumble; many loose bones and skulls appear to be well gnawed. The complete skeletons still wear the remains of battered armor and dented helms, and sprawl over rent shields and broken weapons. It is obvious that a great melee happened here at some point in the past; the remains of a hundred, two hundred or perhaps more all seem to have met their death in this place.

At the edges of your sight, it looks as through another hall or alcove breaks away from the passages south wall.

-


----------



## Legildur

Kurt scratches at his short beard as his eyes take in the scene before him. "This must be part of the great battle," he says quietly to no one in particular. "I wonder if any interesting bits have been left behind," he muses.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"So.... I assume from those words that your group has not explored this area yet.  I must admit that I am none to keen on picking through the aftermath of what was, evidently a monumental struggle.  That seems to dishonor these dead who gave their lives for some cause or another.  Not to mention the fact that it just seems a little grisly!"  Trevor inspects some of the remains that he can see easily without defiling himself picking through the corpses.  "Still, if that is the course we choose, I shall do my part to help."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt laughs quietly at the newcomer's approach to his suggestion. "I was thinking a simple spell to detect the presence of magic might be a simpler, and much cleaner, way to deal with it," he adds, looking with raised eyebrows to Dara and Verdis.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Oh!  I knew that!"


----------



## Rhun

A casual inspection doesn't show anything that looks like it is of particular value. There is no glint of gold or silver, nor the sparkle of shiny jewels. Most of the armor and weapons laying about appear to be ruined. Still, the pile of skeletons is thick and tangled; who knows what might lie in its depths...


*Was someone going to cast a detect magic?*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"I fear that casting a spell in regard to this pile of refuse would be a waste of precious resources.  But, as they are not my spells to cast, the final decision about that must be made by someone besides me."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

OOC: Sorry I think I missed my cue.  

"Ah but you see Trevor, some of us can sense the presence of magic with a mere thought, it is no expense of resources." Verdis extends his senses beyond the mundane and into the realm of the magical to examine the debris. 

OOC: Detect magic ability.


----------



## Rhun

Verdis utilizes his innate powers, scanning the hall beyond for magical dweomers. Unfortunately, he detects nothing within range of his gift.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"So far I sense nothing, but I will continue to check as we move along through this battlefield." Verdis slips his crossbow to his shoulder and concentrates on seeking magical emanations as the party moves forward toward the hall or alcove in the south wall.


----------



## Legildur

"A damned necromancer's quarry, this place!" Kurt mutters as the group again moves forward.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "So far I sense nothing, but I will continue to check as we move along through this battlefield." Verdis slips his crossbow to his shoulder and concentrates on seeking magical emanations as the party moves forward toward the hall or alcove in the south wall.



"I see, friend Verdis!  I am glad that you are on our side, with your command of the arcane!"


----------



## Rhun

Try as you might to avoid the remains, you can't help but to tread upon the tangled mass of bones and skulls. They grind and snap beneath your heavy boots, echoing eerily in the dim corridor. The oppresivenss here seems to close in on you as you make your way, and you each feel as if your nerves are on edge. Shadowy forms flitter at the edges of your vision, but disappear as soon as you turn toward them...perhaps the souls of those that lie here to do rest so easily.


*Next post will be up tonight with map and such.*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Ye gods, the look of this accursed place is almost as bad as the stench!  I think your words were much too mild, Kurt."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grimaces at the words as he does his best to ignore the crunching bones. "Aye, they probably are," he agrees as he keeps a firm grip on the holy symbol of the Invincible One.


----------



## Rhun

A twenty foot wide hall opens to the south. The grey stone of the floor here is littered with a few bones and other debris, but is much clearer than the hall you currently occupy. Two doors are visible.

The hall you currently stand in continues on into darkness to the west.


-


----------



## Legildur

"Door on the left?" Kurt suggests, still firmly holding his holy symbol of Heironeous.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Sounds like a good idea to me."  If no one immediately says anything else, Trevor will move to the door in the eastern wall and inspect it for traps.


----------



## Rhun

Moving to the south, out of the corridor of bones, you immediately feel as if a weight has been lifted from your shoulders. Although the oppressiveness of the Temple remains, it is not nearly as strong as it had been a moment before. You make your way to the eastern door, doing your best to avoid stepping on the bones and skulls that litter this area.

Trevor moves ahead to inspect the door.


[sblock=For Leif]
Trevor spends a few moments checking the door for traps, but doesn't find anything.
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Trevor moves ahead to inspect the door.



"Hmmm, looks all clear to me!"  I'll open the door when everyone is ready.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Neither Boddy or Thanee have posted IC in over a week...anyone know what they are up to?*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods his head, indicating his readiness.
ooc: No idea about Thanee or Boddynock


----------



## Leif

OOC:  then I guess we must wait?  Awhile?  Until tomorrow at least.  Bedtime for me.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: No idea on Thanee or Boddy. RL issues have made it hard for me to concentrate on gaming of late, but I'm and here and eager to continue.

Verdis raises his crossbow and nods his readiness to take the door. "Did you hear anything beyond?" he asks softly.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: No idea on Thanee or Boddy. RL issues have made it hard for me to concentrate on gaming of late, but I'm and here and eager to continue.
> Verdis raises his crossbow and nods his readiness to take the door. "Did you hear anything beyond?" he asks softly.



"Perhaps someone with keener ears than I should listen?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt ignores the unspoken question as to whether he might volunteer to listen.  His tutors often commented that Kurt's ears appeared to be stitched on like a teddy bear's given how useless they were.


----------



## Leif

*Turn up y'Trumpet, Grandpa!*

OOC:  No one immediately stepping forward to listen, Trevor will give it a shot and listen as best he can.


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Neither Boddy or Thanee have posted IC in over a week...anyone know what they are up to?*




OOC: Sorry, I'm here. Just missed the thread until yesterday as I was only quickly skimming the boards for updates... didn't have much time for anything more thorough. 



_“If you cannot find any traps, let's just open it and be ready if more guards are inside.”_


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Leif]
Trevor hears something behind the door...it sounds to him like heavy breathing. He hears it only for a moment or two, and then it disappears.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor steps to the door and presses his ear against it, holding his right hand up for silence.  After a moment, he whispers, "Something is definitely alive and breathing back there."  And then full voice, he says, "Let's get him!" Where upon Trevor opens the door as violently as possble, melee weapon at the ready.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - ROUND 1, complete*

The door swings open to reveal a dark room beyond. The light of your sunrod shines in, but before you have a chance to take in any of the chamber's details, and large humanoid suddenly steps into the doorway, the powerful form clad in plate armor and holding a massive greataxe in its gnarled fists.

Stepping forward, the lumbering ogre bellows something in a language none of you understand, and slashes at Trevor. The axe tears into the man, cutting a deep swath across his chest.


Passing his gut check, Trevor forces the ogre back just enough to slip to the ogre's right, and, drawing his sword as he does so, smites the ogre with his longsword. The ogre attempts to score a hit on Trevor as he moves, but strikes the wall above the soldier's head instead. Trevor's own strike sinks deep into the ogre's hip, opening a bloody wound.

Kurt startles slightly at the sight of their opponent. But he quickly settles down to business.  Sizing up the situation, and his position, Kurt slaps the dwarf on the shoulder. "Go Ragnok with the strength of Heironeous to guide your blows!"

Moving quickly to get a better line on the target, Verdis darts to his right and forward then snaps off a shot with his crossbow over the heads of his companions. He glances over his shoulder at the hinges of the door at his back to see which way it opens. The crossbow bolt clinks off the ogre's armor and into the darkness beyond.

[sblock=For Scotley]
The door opens into the room.
[/sblock]

Coraine slashes at the ogre, calling on the might of Heironeus as he does so. Unfortunately, the paladin's axe deflect's off the foes armor.

Dara takes a step back and tries to cast her newly learned spell at the ogre, but is hindered too much by her armor, and so the spell fizzles.

Ragnok growls and rushes into melee, strengthened by Kurt's spell. The dwarf stumbles upon a loose skull as he moves forward, though, and his axe slams into the doorjamb, instead of its target.




*
Since Trevor heard the ogre, no surprise round. Initiative as normal, however, it appears that my die hated you this time around. 

Please post your actions.

Initiative Count
19 - Ogre: Greataxe vrs Trevor 31 (success), damage 18; AoO vrs Trevor "1" (failure)
18 - Trevor: move, longsword vrs ogre 26 (success), damage 10
16 - Kurt: cast bull strength
10 - Verdis: move, crossbow vrs ogre 15 (failure)
09 - Coraine: smite evil vrs ogre 19 (failure)
09 - Dara: 5' step, cast spell (failure)
08 - Ragnok: 5' step, axe vrs ogre "1"


PC Status
Trevor: 12/30
Ragnok: Bull's Strength, r1/40
*

[sblock=Opponent Status, Players Stay Out]
Ogre -10
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Passing his gut check, Trevor will force the ogre back just enough to slip to the ogre's right, and, drawing his sword as he does so, will smite the ogre with his longsword from AM76.

Yeah, that will probably leave Trevor open to 2 Attacks of Opportunity, but, hey, he's willing to get in there and take one for the team.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt startles slightly at the sight of their opponent. But he quickly settles down to business.  Sizing up the situation, and his position, Kurt slaps the dwarf on the shoulder. "Go Ragnok with the strength of Heironeous to guide your blows!"[casts Bull's Strength on Ragnok]


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine slashes at the ogre, calling on the might of Heironeus as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]Smite evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara takes a step back and tries to cast her newly learned spell at the ogre, but is hindered too much by her armor, and so the spell fizzles.


OOC: First time the ASF kicked in .


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Moving quickly to get a better line on the target, Verdis darts to his right and forward then snaps off a shot with his crossbow over the heads of his companions. He glances over his shoulder at the hinges of the door at his back to see which way it opens. 

OOC: Move to AH77 +8 Heavy Crossbow 1d10 19-20/x2 120'r p (+1 to hit and damage within 30')


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Round 2, complete*

*Round 1 updated, post 1721 above.*

The ogre growls and slashes with his axe, seeking retribution against Trevor for the wound the soldier had inflicted. The axe strikes hard, and Trevor stumbles and crashes into the stone floor beneath the force of the assault.

Trevor groans from where he is slumped on the floor.

Reluctant to heal the ogre, Kurt holds off on his trademark healing surge. "We need to take him down to get to Trevor!" he says, then casts a little something of his own, bringing a longsword of pure force to bear on the ogre.

The longsword strikes at the ogre, but does no harm to the brute.

With a curse at seeing Trevor fall, Verdis lets his crossbow fall and raises his hands to call upon his arcane power. He blasts the Ogre with Eldrich power. The blast strikes the ogre square on, causing it to roar in pain.

Once again Coraine swings at his opponent. The paladin's axe cuts a deep wound into the creature's side.

With the doorway still blocked and still eager to try her new spell on the ogre, Dara begins casting again...sending a pair of magical missiles streaking into the foe.

Ragnok growls and swings Norryjar, but the axe is again deflected by the ogre's plate armor.



*
Initiative Count
19 - Ogre: Greataxe vrs Trevor 25 (success), damage 14
18 - Trevor: [UNCONSCIOUS, DYING]
16 - Kurt: Casts Spritual Weapon, +6 for 1d8+1
16 - Spiritual Weapon: Attack vrs Ogre 12 (failure) - round 1 of 4
10 - Verdis: Eldritch blast vrs Ogre 23 (success), damage 9
09 - Coraine: Battleaxe vrs Ogre "20" (threat), confirm "1" (failure), damage 8
09 - Dara: magic missle vrs Ogre, damage 7
08 - Ragnok: axe vrs Ogre 20 (failure)


PC Status
Trevor: -2/30, unconscious, dying
Ragnok: Bull's Strength, r2/40
*

[sblock=Opponent Status, Players Stay Out]
Ogre -33
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Boddynock

Once again Coraine swings at his opponent.


----------



## Legildur

Reluctant to heal the ogre, Kurt holds off on his trademark healing surge. "We need to take him down to get to Trevor!" he says, then casts a little something of his own, bringing a longsword of pure force to bear on the ogre. [casts Spritual Weapon, +6 for 1d8+1]


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

With a curse at seeing Trevor fall, Verdis lets his crossbow fall and raises his hands to call upon his arcane power. He blasts the Ogre with Eldrich power.

*OOC: +8 Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch 2d6 20/x2 60' r (+1 to hit and damage within 30')*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

With the doorway still blocked and still eager to try her new spell on the ogre, Dara begins casting again...


OOC: Casting _Magic Missile_ (2d4+2) at the dar... the ogre! (no ASF this time)


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 3, COMPLETE*

*Round 2 updated, post 1727 above.*

The ogre turns its attention to Coraine, striking the paladin with its own savage blow. The massive axe tears through Corain'e armor, leaving a bloody gash across the warrior's thigh.

Kurt grimaces as Coraine takes a heavy hit. Channeling Heironeous' blessing, Kurt adjusts his position as he sacrifices one of the Invincible One's precious gifts and lays his hand on the paladin's shoulder. The paladin's wounds immediately heal beneath Kurt's hands as the power of the Invincible One flows into him.

Meanwhile, the cleric's sword of force strikes out, grazing the ogre.

Watching the Ogre soak up damage and just keep on fighting, Verdis prepares another Eldritch Blast and aims it at the big brute. The blast flashes through the air, again striking the brute dead on.

Coraine snarls as the ogre's weapon bites deep. Then he nods in gratitude as he feels the pure, healing flow of Heironeus' power. Then, he concentrates on finishing off the brute before him. Coraine's axe tears through plate and mail, cutting a deep gash into the ogre.

Ragnok bellows a battlecry in dwarven and steps in toward the ogre, aiming a savage two-handed strike at the giant. The dwarf's aim is true, and Norryjar cleaves deep into the foe's chest. The ogre's eyes roll up into its head, and its body collapses as Ragnok tears the axe free in a spray of blood and gore.




*
Initiative Count
19 - Ogre: Greataxe vrs Trevor 24 (success), damage 17
18 - Trevor: [UNCONSCIOUS, DYING]
16 - Kurt: Drops Silence for Sacred Healing Cure Moderate (19 points)
16 - Spiritual Weapon: Attack vrs ogre 24 (success), damage 3; round 2/4
10 - Verdis: Eldritch blast vrs ogre 18 (success), damage 9
09 - Coraine: battleaxe vrs oge 25 (success), damage 9
09 - Dara: Delays 
08 - Ragnok:  waraxe vrs ogre 26 (success), damage 16


PC Status
Trevor: -3/30, unconscious, dying (fails to stabilize)
Ragnok: Bull's Strength, r3/40
Coraine: 36/36
*

[sblock=Opponent Status, Players Stay Out]
Ogre -70
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Watching the Ogre soak up damage and just keep on fighting, Verdis prepares another Eldritch Blast and aims it at the big brute.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara waits to see whether her allies manage to fell the ogre in time, but if not, she sends two more _magic missiles_ on the way, in order to help with that.


OOC: Delay after Ragnok. Casting _Magic Missile_ (2d4+2) at the ogre once more! (no ASF)


----------



## Legildur

Kurt grimaces as Coraine takes a heavy hit. Channeling Heironeous' blessing, Kurt adjusts his position as he sacrifices one of the Invincible One's precious gifts and lays his hand on the paladin's shoulder.
(ooc: 5ft step to AJ77 and uses _Sacred Healing_ to boost spontaneous (_Silence_) _Cure Moderate Wounds_ for 2d8+8)


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine snarls as the ogre's weapon bites deep. Then he nods in gratitude as he feels the pure, healing flow of Heironeus' power.

After that, he concentrates on finishing off the brute before him.


----------



## Leif

Deep in the recesses of Trevor's comatose brain, his Id chides his Superego:

_"See what happens when you take control?  I TOLD you not to be a bloody hero!"_


----------



## Rhun

Combat Complete. See post above.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Hope it's not too late for our reckless friend...”_


OOC: That must be the most damage I ever did with a Delay!


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: That must be the most damage I ever did with a Delay!




*Oops! *


----------



## Legildur

Kurt immediately steps over the fallen brute and examines Trevor for signs of life. Seeing that he still breathes, but bleeding profusely, he takes out the wand of lesser vigor and applies its curative powers to the dying newcomer amongst them. "Come on, Trevor," he says, as he gently shakes the man's shoulder. "Wake up now." Once the first charge has done its work, Kurt will apply a second charge.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Seeing that others are taking care of Trevor, Verdis puts his ear to the door behind him to see if there is more trouble near.

OOC: Listen +1


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Ohhhh, my head!  I guess I 'zigged' when I should have 'zagged.'  Well, did I handily dispatch that big ugly brute?" says Trevor with a very sheepish expression on his face, as he blushes all the way back to his ears.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“You did well. Next time, maybe, a little more care might be in order.”_

Dara offers Trevor a hand to get back to his feet.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor gratefully accepts the offered hand.

"Hmm, more care....  I'll remember that!"

[sblock=for DM]Can Trevor make any reasonable estimate about his current hit point total?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

While Kurt and Dara tend to Trevor, Verdis listens at the western door. He is greeted only by silence...



*
Assuming Kurt spends two charges of the Wand of Lesser Vigor:

PC Status
Trevor: 18/30*


----------



## Legildur

Kurt expends another charge (3 in total). "If you are going to throw yourself around like that, then best you be in a fit shape to be doing so."


----------



## Rhun

*PC Status
Trevor: 29/30*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Oh my goodness!  I thank you most sincerely for that, Kurt!  Your generosity is unequaled!"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt's eyes narrow in confusion at the profuse thanks befoer he turns back to the door. Afterall, not only was the wand a party resource, but it benefits them all to be at full health.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Kurt's eyes narrow in confusion at the profuse thanks befoer he turns back to the door. Afterall, not only was the wand a party resource, but it benefits them all to be at full health.



"Very well, then,"  Trevor shrugs as Kurt turns away.  "I am just not accustomed to being treated so well, that's all."


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Kurt is right, though, we should continue while we can.”_


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Let us be off, then.  And I shall be more careful in the future.  Which way leads our exploration now?"


----------



## Rhun

The chamber in which you stand appears to be a bedroom of sorts. The plastered walls are cracked and smoke-stained, and several couches have been pushed together in the northeast corner to form a huge bed. Several empty sack litter the floor, some of them stained with Trevor's blood. A nearly full barrel of ale stands by the west door, and a large table and chair occupy the room's northwestern corner; a huge round of yellow cheese and several hard sausages lie atop the table, beside it an empty jug. There is a chest under the table, and it appears to be locked.


----------



## Legildur

"If it's locked, there ought to be a key for it," Kurt observes. "Is there one on the ogre?"


----------



## Rhun

A quick search of the ogre reveals not only an iron key, but a purse containing thirty eight gold pieces and twenty four silvers.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Shall I try the key?"

OOC:  After checking for traps, of course.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt shrugs his shoulders and passes the key to the newcomer. "Sounds like a plan to me," he says.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor, bristling a bit at still being referred to as "the newcomer," especially after his recent sacrifice for the group (at least that's how he sees it), searches for traps on the chest while it is still in place beneath the table (Search +8).  If he finds none, Trevor pulls the chest out from under the table and more carefully inspects the lock for anything unusual (again, Search +8) before trying the key in the lock.


----------



## Rhun

Finding no traps, Trevor uses the iron key to unlock the chest. Within are several valuable items, and the young soldier lets out a short cry of joy on realizing that maybe this dark place does still hold its fair share of treasures.

Within the chest are a dozen ermines pelts, certainly worth a few gold coins to a clothingmaker. Also, there is a small bag, containing one hundred and fifty six gold coins, and twenty seven platinum coins. There is a leather pouch containing a score of smooth, high quality agates (a collection of banded, eye and moss agates). And finally, there is a bag of dark, strong smelling beans, the likes of which most of you have never seen. Verdis, though, recognizes the beans as coffee, an import from the far southern lands, and worth its weight in gold.


*
12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each
156gp
27pp
20 agates worth 15gp each
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound
*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"That's certainly better that tasting that ogre's steel!  Let's divide the weight evenly among all of us now, and we can worry about dividing value later.  If only we had a beast to carry the load!"  OOC: We don't have a beast, wilde- or otherwise, do we?


----------



## Legildur

"Eaier enough to do both," Kurt says, but obviously in agreement with the rogue's suggestion. "I say we leave the pelts for the moment - a little bulky."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"That's also true, I suppose.  My concern was that we not spend any more time here than necessary, you know, counting, dividing, and what not, and we may not be able to place an accurate value on some of these items here.  A wise old rogue once told me, "Take your loot and scoot," because there'll be time for counting after you split the scene, or something like that.  Plus, our haul may not be easily divisible among us all right now.  I was thinking that we could take a full reckoning of our loot later, when we are in safer environs, but we can do it now if you like.  And maybe we could find a relatively safe spot to stash the things that we don't want to carry, so we can pick them up later?"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Yes, let's just worry about that later and focus on our intents here for now...”_ Dara agrees.


----------



## Legildur

"Done then," agrees Kurt. "Where to next? There is some of Heironeous' treatment that needs to be dished out!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock carefully reloads his crossbow. "I say leave the pelts as well. But this other stuff is light enough. We've done well this morning, though I'm sure Trevor finds the price high. I say we check out this door opposite the Ogre's lair."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Actually, thanks to Kurt here I'm almost as good as new again.  Still, you are right, it's not an experience that I would care to repeat given a choice.  I know we'll want my skills at the leading edge, to look for traps and take care of locks and whatnot, but may I convince one of you doughty warriors to stand near me, so that I can hide behind you when we meet the next ogre?"


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine smiles.

"Of course, my friend - so long as my less than feather-footed progress won't cramp your style!"

He moves into position right alongside Trevor.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Why that's no bother at all!  If you'll just restrain me the next time I try to commit suicide, then everything will be just peachy."


Trevor continues, "You see, my military experience gave me the illusion that I am a good warrior.  Unlearning that is proving to be more difficult than I expected."


----------



## Boddynock

Coraine grins.

"The ability to work as part of a team - and, even more, the ability to think tactically, and to make one's own wishes subservient to the needs of the unit - is an invaluable resource in such ventures as our own."

The paladin's eyes flicker ever so briefly towards the headstrong dwarf as he says this.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Yes, you are correct, Sir, and again I apologize for my waste of our "unit's" resources with a headstrong and foolish maneuver.  That never even entered my mind at the time because my anticipation was either to emerge unscathed, or not to emerge at all.  But, all of this is now immaterial.  Let us continue our exploration, please?"


----------



## Rhun

*Coraine isn't a dwarf, Leif*


----------



## Leif

Of course he isn't!


----------



## Rhun

The next chamber contains a stonework fireplace in th west wall, three battered old chairs, and a trio of cots. Several old cloaks and such hang from pegs on the wall, none of which appear to be of any value. The room is currently not occupied.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Are the cots for roughly human-sized occupants, or larger?  Trevor will feel the cloaks to see if there is anything in any of the pockets.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt rubs his chin. "The next door?" he asks, gesturing with his hand, as he sees no other straightforward alternative.


----------



## Rhun

The cots appear to be for roughly human-sized occupants. Trevor's diligence is rewarded as he searches each rough, dirty cloak: in one he finds a hidden pocket concealing three platinum pieces!


----------



## Rhun

*XPs and Loot updated in Rogue's Gallery*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor smiles broadly as he pulls three platinum pieces from a hidden pocket in one of the cloaks.  "I guess we need to distribute THIS weight evenly as well," he says as he hands one platinum piece to Kurt, one to Coraine, and puts the last in his own pocket.


----------



## Rhun

You find yourselves in a chamber that may have once served as a reception room or council chamber of sorts. Bits of once rich wall coverings still dangle here and there, and a once fine hardwood sideboard is centered along the north wall. Atop it are an assortment of dirty dishes, a cask of beer, and some stale bread and cured meat. The entire length of the west wall is lined with piles of bedding, divided into eight pallets. A small font in the northwest corner still trickles a sulphurous smelling water into a stone basin.

The room is empty of occupants.

-


----------



## Legildur

Kurt walks across to the font to examine it for religious significance (Knowledge (religion) +7).


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor investigates the sideboard.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The Warlock keeps a lookout on the door while others examine the contents of the room.


----------



## Rhun

The font and basin is fairly basic, and not decorated with anything of religious significance. The sideboard is decorated with an intricate motiff of triangles...it contains nothing of value, though.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor moves to the next door to the east and prepares to continue onward.  Before taking any further action, he will look back and make sure that everyone is with him and ready to keep going.

"Everybody ready, then?"


----------



## Rhun

The door east leads to the hall through which you were earlier forced to flee the dungeons, after your battle with the gnolls and temple guards a few days prior. The door across the hall still stands open, and bloodstains linger upon the stone floor...though the bodies of the slain have since been removed.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I can tell from your reaction and your groans that you _have_ been _here_ before.  So which passage should we follow?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt remains silent, not being as familiar with the area as the others.


----------



## Boddynock

"Let's retrace our steps and see what remains of our enemies," says Coraine, going through the door in front of them.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor follows right on Coraine's heels, thankful for his leadership.


----------



## Rhun

You retrace your steps through the chamber to the east, and then up the corridor to the northern chamber where you faced the elite earth guardians in their bronzed plate armor. No bodies remain, though the signs of battle are still evident: blood stains, furniture tipped over, bits of torn armor, a broken weapon or two. For the most part, it looks like these areas have been abandoned by the forces of the Earth Temple.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"Looks like we ran them out of here, or maybe they decided to move to better digs in some other area we cleared. Perhaps we are perceived as some sort Dungeon renewal service." His lame humor seems to be an attempt to cover his nervousness at the site of the blood of his friends. "Which way now? I fear we may need to explore other areas we've visited before to make sure they aren't home to new enemies." He holds on tightly to his crossbow.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"If I might suggest......if I were guarding this temple, then I would anticipate precisely what Verdis suggests.  What I would not necessarily expect would be a new assault in an entirely new area.  So I must say that in my opinion it would be a mistake to go back over the areas that you have already explored and waste time, and possibly effort and blood, fighting to gain the same territory twice.  Of course, those rooms may still be unoccupied, in which case the only thing that we would lose by re-visiting them would be time....."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok tugs at his beard as he ponders. "There be many possible reasons these rooms be left untended. Per'aps our foes 'ave simply pulled back there defensive lines, strengthening their position by 'olding less ground."


----------



## Legildur

Kurt agrees with the dwarf. "Aye, that would seem the more likely."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor*

"Very well then, it was just an option.  It has been overcome by logic, so we re-trace our steps!  Lead on!"


----------



## Rhun

*Where to?*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"It's your call, Coraine, where to next?"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok grumbles under his breath, and then points his axe back to the west. "That way," he says, leading the way back to the other door.

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Verdis turns to watch the open hallway while the others take the door. He holds his crossbow ready trying to stay calm and focused.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor follows the beard-tugging, grumbling Ragnok with a spring in his step and a smile on his face, but with a very level-headed eye peeled for danger or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt stands still behind the others, silently organising his thoughts as they prepare to open yet another door in this cursed place.


----------



## Rhun

*Next IC post will be tonight. Sorry for the delays.*


----------



## Rhun

The walls of this room are plastered, and the floor is paved in tiles of polished brown granite. It is now dirty and cluttered, but must have once been a plush chamber of some sort. Many cushions and pillows are heaped  to make a pair of large beds in the northern corners of the room. Two barrels stand along the south wall; one is half full of wine, while the seconds contains a salted, cured fish. Seven longspears stand in the southwest corner, and a pair of massive bows (Much too large for a human) hang from the wall nearby along with quivers of large arrows. Near these weapons sites a heavy wooden chest, which appears to be unlocked.

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock extends his arcane senses to see if anything in the room  is magical.


----------



## Rhun

The warlock's vision reveals no magical auras to him, besides those few items his own companions carry.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor first looks for any identifying marks on the archery gear, looking for any marks of ownership, mainly looking for writing of some kind.  After that, he inspects the chest for traps.


----------



## Rhun

Neither of the bows bear any markings that Trevor can see, and the chest doesn't appear to possess any waiting traps...


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Completing his inspection, Trevor unlatches and opens the chest.


----------



## Rhun

The chest is full of arms, all sized for humans. Two battleaxes, a morningstar, a longsword, three shortswords, a heavy pick, a warhammer, and a pair of daggers reside in the wooden container. None of them appear to be of any particular quality.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

The weapons may not be of special quality, but if the daggers are decent, Trevor will put them both in his belt.
"I guess there's no call for me to be that way.  Would anyone else like a spare dagger?"


----------



## Rhun

"Bah!" says the gruff dwarf, holding his ornate dwarven waraxe high for Trevor to see. "Got no need fer a dagger. Norryjar be the only weapon I need."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I'd really like to see you pick your teeth with Norryjar!  That would be quite a sight!"


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok grins at Trevor. "She be good fer pickin' the teeth o' orcs an' other such unsavories," he says.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Well let's go find some unsavories, and you can show me just what you mean.  I haven't almost died in, what, an hour now?"

Trevor's eyes narrow, and he strokes the stubble on his chin, lost in thought.  "You know, we really shouldn't leave these weapons behind us in workable condition.  We'd certainly be sorry if we wound up on the business end of them later."


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok shrugs. "I'd rather kill me a armed cultist than one with no weapon. That would nae be a challenge at all."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Ragnok shrugs. "I'd rather kill me a armed cultist than one with no weapon. That would nae be a challenge at all."



"Tell you what, Ragnok -- how about if we let you kill ALL the unarmed ones at the same time?  Would that suffice to keep your honor intact?"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf grumbles. "We 'ave t' find us some cultists, first. I be wonderin' where they all be?"


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor takes Ragnok's comment as his assent to disabling the weapons, and immediately sets about attempting to render the other weapons harmless.

Disable Device Rolls (1d20+10):  30, 19, 16, 24, 25, 16, 30
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1542490/

OOC:  I wasn't sure how many rolls you'd want for this, so I just made some.  I can make more if you want.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok grumbles as Trevor spends the next several minutes bending the blades and snapping the hafts of the weapons found. When he is finished, the dwarf waves to the group to follow him as he leads the way from the chamber.

Moving back into the dark, oppressive bone-filled corridor, the dwarf turns to the west. After thirty or forty feet it is obvious that another angled corridor leads north, while a straight corridor leads south. "Nort' or sout'?" asks the dwarven warrior.

-


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"My feeling is South, but it really makes no difference to me."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock shurgs, "Either way. Let's just keep moving."


----------



## Legildur

"South is as good as any other," Kurt agrees. "As long as there be souls needing some of Heironeous' treatement."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Unless there is any dissenion, then, Trevor will lead on around the corner, turning south.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara agrees with the chosen direction and follows.


----------



## Rhun

It doesn't take you very long to find yourselves in a corridor you have previously explored...the area near the ghoul complex. 


-


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I take it from the groans that some of you recognize this area?  Should we go back to the last intersection and go the other way?  Or do you know of an unexplored area further up ahead on our present course?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt stands there silently, his right hand holding the holy symbol of Heirneous against his chest, as he waits for those better acquainted with this place to make a decision.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"A little further south and to the east I think," announces the Warlock from the back of the party.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "A little further south and to the east I think," announces the Warlock from the back of the party.



"If that's the consensus,  let's go down a bit to the south (ooc: q87) and take the passage to the east," Trevor says very quietly, not knowing if there are dungeon residents who might hear.


----------



## Rhun

Letting Trevor and Ragnok lead the away around the corner, you soon find yourselves standing before another heavy wooden door. A little further on, the passageway looks to have a branch heading south, and further along its length it appears to turn north.


-


----------



## Legildur

"Another door, another opportunity to apply The Treatment," Kurt mutters. But first he heads down to each of the intersections to the east and sticks his head around each to see if anthing of interest is there, leaving the others to check the heavy wooden door.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Trevor checks the door for traps, first, and then after it has been cleared of those, he quietly, slowly, and carefully tests the latch to see if it is locked.  If it is locked, he will use his open locks skill.  But, regardless of whether it is locked or not, Trevor will not allow the door to open until everyone has returned and is fully prepared to enter.  And Trevor will be very careful to make sure that Kurt is the first one through this door!


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Crossbow held ready, Verdis nods his readiness to Trevor.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the delay, guys. I had hoped to get the next post up Monday, but I've had this brutal head cold the last couple of days. I hope to have the next IC post up tomorrow night, though...*


----------



## Leif

OOC:  No sweat, Bossman.  Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Scotley

OOC: No rush, take the time you need to rest and feel better.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 11, late morning - Temple Dungeons*

While Trevor examines the door, Kurt explores down the passage a bit. The southern corridor ends, with two doors set across from one another. To the east, the corridor runs to intersect with one you have previously explored, but also branches to the northwest.

Returning, the cleric sees that Trevor has not found any traps, and that his companions are ready to proceed through the northern door. Entering the chamber, you again find another empty room. The vare stone walls of this place have only a few scattered pegs here and there, and three brackets holding unlit torches. A crude wooden table rests against the eastern wall, with three stools nearby. A small keg of water stands in the northwest corner, and next to it is a mound of ordinary looking dirt. Another door is set in the east wall.

Ragnok grumbles under his breath, the dwarf obviously displeased with finding no enemies to fight.

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Unlike the dwarf, Verdis is happy to find an empty room. He waits to see where the party will head next.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt looks into the nonedescript room over the shoulders of his companions. "Why would there be a mound of dirt in the corner?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Anybody feel up to sifting through the dirt?   Or should we just press on through the door to the east?


----------



## Leif

*Oh, yeah..*

"Well, after all," says Trevor, "There was an earth elemental running loose in this area.  Hmmmm, seems like earth elementals just might like to have 'pretty rocks' around."  On second thought, Trevor will sift through the dirt a bit to see if there are any gems in the pile.

OOC:  The official name of Trevor's class may now be ROGUE, but sometimes it still pays to think like a THIEF!


----------



## Legildur

As Trevor moves forward to kick the dirt mound around a bit, Kurt keeps an eye out the door they just came through.


----------



## Rhun

Trevor kneels down, and begins clawing through the dirt, hoping to find something of value. A loud boom sounds suddenly, making the rogue leap to his feet...but it is only his dwarven companion, kicking open the door into the next room. When no immediate threat presents itself, Trevor returns to searching the dirt. He comes away empty handed after several minutes, though. Whatever the purpose of the dirt, there is nothing valuable hidden within it.

Following Ragnok into the next chamber, you find a room similar to that you just left. Unadorned walls, four heaps of bedding along the south wall, two stools near the passageway exiting the chamber's east wall. A crude wooden shelf on the west wall contains several samples of pottery...bottles and mugs. Four spears are stood in the northwest corner of the chamber.

-


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Seized by curiosity, Verdis examins the pottery on the shelf, does it seem to be simple storage or could this be a display of religious significants to followers of earth? What's inside?


----------



## Rhun

Nothing appears to be of special significance, religiously speaking. One bottle contains wine, one contains what looks to be blood, and there are two flasks which look to be alchemist's fire.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

"What sort of strange people keep a crock of blood on the shelf." He shakes his head in disgust and pockets the alchemist's fire. For some reason this wine doesn't appeal. "Let's try the door and move on."


----------



## Rhun

"'ow can I be fer killin' dread cultist if'n they've all ran off," asks Ragnok to nobody in particular. He scratches his head with a free hand, and then heads for the northern door at Verdis' words. He slams through the wooden portal without hardly slowing, leading the way north.

Another empty room.

Carpets, rugs and tapestries decorate the floor and walls of this place. It appears as though it was once, or maybe still is, the room of someone of importance...perhaps an underpriest of the Earth Temple, if the foul scenes depicted on the tapestries are any indication. A half-dozen heaps of bedding lie arranged around the chamber's perimeter, showing where the room's current inhabitant's must sleep. A small brazier, filled with coals but unlit, stands in the northeast corner; nearby is a sackfull of unused coal chunks. A keg of what smells like cheap beer stands in the room's center.

-


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Sheesh!  Now where to?  I'm lost already."


----------



## Legildur

"Come on then," says Kurt, gesturing with his hand for the group to follow as he turns and leads them back through the doors they just came through to the opposing doors he spied before. (ooc: located at Z91)


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Grateful for Kurt's assertiveness and definite direction, Trevor stops, does an abrupt about face, and is ready to follow Kurt.

"Do you know the way home?" Trevor asks with a grin.


----------



## Rhun

*Scotley, please add the two flasks of alchemist fire to Verdis' character sheet when you get a moment...*


Your company quickly moves out to investigate the two doors that Kurt spied a little while ago. Again, you are disappointed to find a pair of unoccupied rooms. The twenty foot square chamber to the east appears to be a storage chamber for dried goods: there are sacks of roots, tubers, wheat and grain; barrels of salt pork and other dried and cured meats; pouches of pemmican; boxes of hardtack and stale biscuits, and even a few wheels of hard cheese. 

The chamber to the west is apparently used to store drink for the inhabitants of this place. There are barrels, casks and kegs of all sizes, most containing either cheap beer or poor quality wine.

-


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Is there any area of this level that we have yet to explore, or is it time for us to delve deeper?"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt waits patiently for one of the other more established members to retake control. "I know there are unexplored areas here, but you would know better than I where they would be," he says. "Do you think they have abandonded this place?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok tugs at his beard as he considers. "There still be area t' the north, methinks."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"No, I don't think the place has been abandoned, because we are finding too many things in here that are signs of habitation.  I think that they would have taken their bedding with them if they were leaving permanently.  No, I think that all or most of them are gathered together in here somewhere.  Since this is supposedly a temple, maybe they are worshipping in a large sanctuary, perhaps down below us?"  Trevor shudders at the thought of the unholy rite that could possbily be occurring even at this very moment.

"Well, if there is an area to explore on this level, lead on, please!  Maybe we'll find something other than water barrels and bedsheets."


----------



## Rhun

"That's good thinkin', lad," says Ragnok to Trevor. Then the dwarf turns and leads the way back through the dungeons northward, his ancestral axe held at the ready. "Let us be findin' some foe t' kill."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Thanks.  I just hope that, if I'm right, we don't walk in on their gathering.  You say you want to kill something, and I share your feeling, but if we took on every inhabitant of this whole place at once, we would be in deep trouble!"


----------



## Rhun

"Bah," growls the dwarf, leading the way, "Throw me int' a mob o' crazy cultists, and I'll be cuttin' 'em all down."


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Listening to the conversation the warlock once again silently gives thanks for having such stalwart meat shields between him and the opposition. A small smile on his lips he says, "Yes, let's at them. Lead on."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Like I said, I'm rather disoriented.  Just tell me which way we should go, and I'll lead that way.  Or, if someone else wants to take point now, that's fine, too.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt sighs quietly.  Grasping on edge of the map, he scans it for a few moments before pointing with a finger (cell T58). "There seems a good place to start," he says. "Not sure I want to go back to the earth elemental area just yet."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Very good, Sir!" 

OOC:  We will, as quietly as we can, march back to the west to the first intersection, where we will turn north.  Then proceed to the north to the first door leading to the east (q/r, 69/70).  Taking the passage behind the door to the NE, we cross the room to which it leads (z59), and exit through the door directly across from us.  From there, it's just a short distance around a few corners to the place indicated by Kurt (t58).


----------



## Rhun

Your group cautiously makes their way north through the dungeon complex, keeping eye and ear open for danger. The corridors are oddly quiet, with only the sounds of your heavy boots and jangling armor and gear breaking the silence. You exit the north door of the chamber where you had overcome the pit trap and Temple guards, and pause at the intersection of corridors.

As you pause, a quiet whisper reaches your ears. As you silence yourselves to listen more carefully, you can detect what sounds like many voices in the distance to the north, raised together in chant. Perhaps Trevor's foreshadowing words were accurate, and the denizens of the area are gathered together in worship...

-


----------



## Rhun

A rare smile cracks on the craggy face of the dwarven warrior. "I be thinkin' we might be findin' out foe soon." Ragnok swipes his axe through the air as if slashing down an imaginary enemy.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Should we invite ourselves to the gathering?  I suddenly feel the urge to 'get religion!"  Trevor grins deviously, "Or at least crash their party.


----------



## Legildur

"They'll probably be needing some of The Treatment," agrees Kurt.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Indeed!  And we're just the ones to give it to them!"


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

His crossbow ready, Verdis follows the bloodthirsty companions toward the sounds of chanting.


----------



## Legildur

"If you wish," Kurt whispers to the others as they move along. "I could ask Heironeous for guidance on what we are about to do?" (ooc: Augury? One minute casting time)


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"That would be wise.  Please do so?

OOC:  Trevor will ready his bow while Kurt proceeds with the query to Heironeous.  He will then take up a hasty defensive position as best he can in the corridor, just in case our "pause" is interrupted.


----------



## Scotley

"I bow to the wisdom of Heironeous, please make your augury." Verdis tries to stand guard, but his curiosity about divine and divination magic causes him to focus more on Kurt than possible threats.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods, he ushers the group back to a more discrete location. There he kneels on the floor and lights the incense, muttering several religious phrases to the Invincible One before asking his question: "How will we fare if we interrupt the nearby worship we can hear?"


----------



## Rhun

*Boddy, I noticed you were dropping Strahd's game...are you dropping this one as well?*


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Boddy, I noticed you were dropping Strahd's game...are you dropping this one as well?*



OOC: You got in before I could post the comment I was working on.  

Yes, I'm going to pull out - with regret!  

I've really enjoyed this game but I haven't given it, or a number of others I'm in, more than cursory attention for some time now, and it's not fair on everybody to keep you all waiting for my minimal input.

Rhun, your DM-ing style is very engaging and I was tempted to try and keep Coraine going but if I hope to maintain some sort of presence over on LEW then I have to cut back radically.

Good luck to you all! Give them the treatment!  

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Legildur]

Kurt's _augury_ spell returns a 'nothing' result.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara has been a little silent while they were exploring the nearby rooms and corridors, and now she anxiously waits for whatever directions Kurt's spell might give them.


OOC: Sorry to see you go Boddynock; and sorry for the lack of posts from my side as well.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt nods silently and packs away his things. "It would seem that I do not have the attention of Heironeous at this time," he says.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"That's too bad.  What do you think we should do now?  Maybe it wouldn't be wise to enter into a battle until your God can at least glance in your direction occasionally?"


----------



## Legildur

"Or maybe I will gain His attention and favour by entering battle!" Kurt replies.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

_“Or he wants us to decide for ourselves... alright then. Ready if you are,”_ Dara proclaims, as she draws her falchion in preparation.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Moving back into his position at the head of the party, but keeping his bow ready for use, Trevor says, "Okay, then, everybody ready to proceed?"  And, not waiting for an answer, Trevor moves ahead at a slow pace until he is sure that everyone is coming along.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt follows.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock follows.


----------



## Rhun

*Temple of Elemental Earth*

You proceed north, ready to bring battle to the cultists of the Temple of Elemental Evil. You move slowly, carefully, trying to remain as quiet as possible so as to be able to surprise the enemy. You make it to the entry to the Temple of Earth, where you had previously destroyed the great earthen elemental that resided within, and where your companion Otto lost his life. Standing upon the earthen pyramid within the room's center are two men, proselytizing to a mass of kneeling worshippers below. Another human male, stripped save for a ragged breechcloth, is chained to the column behind the priests.

One of the men atop the pyramid, an ugly man with slicked back greasy brown hair, is dressed in black plate armor, with a golden triangle engraved upon the chestplate. His cloak is the color of deep brown earth. He seems to be the one leading the procession. His companion is a thin man with shaggy blonde hair and pale skin wearing a earthy brown robe over what appears to be plate armor of bronze coloration.

Kneeling in the dirt below the pyramid, their backs to you, is a largish group of worshippers. The front rank is composed of four humanoids in muddy brown robes, the cowls pulled up over their heads to hide any features. Behind them kneel six humans, temple guards, clad in their scale armor and black tabbards.  The third rank of worshippers include four gnolls and two bugbears. All appeared to be armed and armored.

Their chanting ends as you watch, and the man you guess is the High Priest of the Earth Temple speaks to his congregation. His voice is loud and commanding as he speaks, and his attention focused upon his followers. "As you all know, infidels have raided our Temple. They have slain many of our faction, and even destroyed the Avatar of Elemental Earth that we have worked so long to bring into being. We are greatly weakend. Yet, we must remain strong. Although we have alerted the Greater Temple below of the situation, we have not discussed our losses. To do so would be to appear weak, and invite the other factions to raid us. We must stay alert, and work together, to ensure any more incursions are put down quickly and bloodily."

The cleric looks over the congregation, and then turns to his assistant and gives the man a nod. The acolyte quickly draws a dagger from his belt and slits the throat of the chained prisoner. The blood flows freely from the wound, and the underpriest gathers it in a bronze ewer. After a few moments, the acolyte hands the high priest the ewer. 

"We start again, now, to bring on the rebirth of the Avatar of Elemental Evil. From the blood of the innocent and weak, will we once again call upon its power..." The cleric dumps the ewer off the side of the pyramid, where the dark brown soil quickly drinks up the liquid. The high priest then continues to address his followers."We shall defend this Temple with our lives. Until our strength is replenished, we shall remain together in group and protect the sacred Earth. Now, we pray, brothers!" At these words, the cleric begins leading the worshippers in the words of a prayer, in a strange tongue that none of you recognize.

In the dim light generated by the strange phosphorescent fungus that hugs the walls and ceiling, it does not appear as if any have yet noticed your presence.

*
Actions?

-
*


----------



## Leif

Trevor leans against the frame of the door to steady his aim and lets fly an arrow at the chanting priest.

"Forgive my hastiness, friends, but the last time you faced a summoned beast one of your number didn't live to tell the tale.  And as the new man here, I fear that my number would be up!  I may have killed us all, anyway." 

[sblock=die rolls]To hit: 16, 
damage if necessary:  3, plus 1d6 for sneak attach damage of 1,  so 3+1=4 damage, total
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1567056/ [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Ragnok Drakeforge*

Ragnok smiles as Trevor attacks, and then charges forward unhesitant. Reaching the first foe, the kneeling bugbear, the dwarven warrior slams his axe home.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Surprise Round*

Trevor leans against the frame of the door to steady his aim and lets fly an arrow at the chanting priest. "Forgive my hastiness, friends, but the last time you faced a summoned beast one of your number didn't live to tell the tale.  And as the new man here, I fear that my number would be up!  I may have killed us all, anyway." Unfortunately, the soldier's hastiness affects his aim, and the arrow deflects off one of the ornate steel pauldron's of the cleric's armor.

Kurt watches the cleric. "Verdis! The Cleric!" he says, pointing at the plate armored leader of the Temple. Then, realising that he'll probably not get a better opportunity, Kurt positions himself and calls upon the power of Heironeous to smite the gathered evil-doers with a cacophony of sound. "Don't be forgetting Burne's gifts!" he reminds the others.

Ragnok smiles as Trevor attacks, and then charges forward unhesitant. Reaching the first foe, the kneeling bugbear, the dwarven warrior slams his axe home. The blade tears into the enemy's shoulder, spraying blood, but fails to slay the large, hurry goblinoid.

Not liking the look of that armor, Verdis let's his crossbow fall and call upon his magic to send an Eldritch Blast at the Cleric. The blast sales through the air, striking the armored cleric and staggering him a bit.

A little surprised at the sudden attack from Trevis, Dara quickly gathers her thoughts and casts a spell of protection, which might be exactly what is needed now. Her spell however, is foiled by the armor that she is still unused to casting in.

Seeing Ragnok charge forward, Coraine hustles to catch up with the dwarf. His axe sinks into the bugbear a moment after his companion's, splitting the brute's skull and spraying blood and brains across the kneeling worshippers.


*
Actions?

19 - Trevor: bow vrs Cleric 16 (fail)
19 - Kurt: move, cast sound burst
17 - Ragnok: move, waraxe vrs b2 28 (success), damage 13
10 - Verdis: eldritch blast vrs cleric 18 (success), damage 8
7 - Dara: cast shield, spells fails due to ASF
4 - Coraine: move, battleaxe vrs b2 19 (success), damage 11

(3,4,5,6,b,c,d,g2, g3,g4 all caught in sound burst. 3, 5, 6, b, g4 are stunned during round 1)

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 3	-1, stunned 1
Guard 4 -7
Guard 5 -3, stunned 1
Guard 6 -4, stunned 1
Acolyte b -7, stunned 1
Acolyte c -2
Acolyte d -8
gnoll 4 -5, stunned 1
gnoll 3 -6
gnoll 2 -2
bugbear 2 -24
Cleric -8
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Did Trevor at least force the cleric to make a Spellcraft check to succeed with his spell, since the arrow did hit his armor and was a possible distraction?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Did Trevor at least force the cleric to make a Spellcraft check to succeed with his spell, since the arrow did hit his armor and was a possible distraction?




*I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens, eh? *


----------



## Legildur

Kurt watches the cleric. "Verdis! The Cleric!" he says, pointing at the plate armored leader of the Temple. (ooc: is he casting? If so, what? Spellcraft +5. Kurt's action will depend on what he observes.)


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Legildur]
Kurt realizes that the the cleric isn't actually in the middle of casting any spell; at least, nothing that is going to take effect anytime soon. His actions appear to be part of a religious ritual type casting, which over time (many days, at least) of drawing upon the blood of innocents and the beliefs of the followers, could act as a very powerful summoning. Powerful, but of no immediate use. Now, if you were to leave and come back in a month's time...
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Realising that he'll probably not get a better opportunity, Kurt positions himself and calls upon the power of Heironeous to smite the gathered evil-doers with a cacophony of sound. "Don't be forgetting Burne's gifts!" he reminds the others.
(ooc: move to AE25 and casts _Sound Burst_ centred on junction of 5, 4, c, and d. [10ft spread, 1d8 sonic damage and Fort DC 15 or stunned for 1 round])
(ooc2: we really could have prepared a little better than we did)


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> (ooc2: we really could have prepared a little better than we did)





*You can blame it on Trevor...he is even more impulsive than Ragnok.*


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> *You can blame it on Trevor...he is even more impulsive than Ragnok.*



OOC:  That's why Trevor already started trying to apologize!   If Trevor survives this mayhem, he'll dutifully submit to beatings from the party.  (Unless he changes his mind, that is....)


----------



## Rhun

Still waiting on Scotley and Thanne to post up for the Surprise Round (post 1888). I'll give them another day before moving on to round 1. If everyone wants to post their round 1 actions now, that would probably help facilitate things.

Thanks!


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor fires his bow at b2 (a bugbear, I think?)
1d20+9=12   damage (as if!)=5

As soon as he fires, Trevor will draw steel and prepare himself for the slaughter to come.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Trevor fires his bow at b2 (a bugbear, I think?)
> 1d20+9=12   damage (as if!)=5
> 
> As soon as he fires, Trevor will draw steel and prepare himself for the slaughter to come.





*Please read the action of the surprise round. B2 (bugbear) is already dead. Both Ragnok and Coraine axed it.  Not that is matters, because a 12 is, well, a 12. *


----------



## Legildur

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> (3,4,5,6,b,c,d,g3,g4 all caught in _sound burst_. 3, 5, 6, b, g4 are stunned during round 1)



Rhun, by my measurement, I reckon g2 was also caught in the Sound Burst?[/sblock]Kurt draw his longsword and he moves onto the right flank of the group (roughly to square AE29) and attacks the nearest creature.


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

A little surprised at the sudden attack from Trevis, Dara quickly gathers her thoughts and casts a spell of protection, which might be exactly what is needed now.


OOC: _Shield_s up! (Shields? What Shields!? 1 on ASF)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, I wrote a post a couple days ago. Maybe I forgot to hit send?

Not liking the look of that armor, Verdis let's his crossbow fall and call upon his magic to send an Eldritch Blast at the Cleric.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Rhun, by my measurement, I reckon g2 was also caught in the Sound Burst?[/sblock]Kurt draw his longsword and he moves onto the right flank of the group (roughly to square AE29) and attacks the nearest creature.




[sblock=For Legildur]
Strictly speaking g2 is 15' away as diagnals are measured, but I'll let it slide and include him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Surprise round finished above, please post round 1 actions.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 1 - COMPLETE*

Some of the worshippers react quicker than expected, drawing weapons and rushing you. The bugbear reacts quickly, standing and drawing his weapon. Its attack vrs Ragnok if off, though, and comes nowhere near striking the dwarf. One of the guards too engages the dwarf, but his aim is even worse than the bugbears.

One of the gnolls moves through his companions to attack Coraine, but the wily paladin sidesteps the clumsy blow. One of the robbed men steps away from the throng, and begins casting a spell.

[sblock=For Kurt]
Kurt recognizes the spell as _bless_
[/sblock]

Trevor again fires his bow, and realizes while he prefers the blade. His arrow goes right over the head of his intended target.

Kurt draws his longsword and he moves onto the right flank of the group and attacks the nearest creature. The quick moving gnoll gets in the cleric's way, and Kurt pauses to thrust his steel blade through the dirty creature's throat. It gurgles on its own blood, and collapses and the cleric tears his sword free.

Another guard rushes forward, straddling the dead bugbear, and thrusts his own blade at Coraine. The paladin almost laughs at the clumsiness of the strike as he dodge out of its way.

The cleric growls in pain from Verdis' eldritch blast, and glares at the suloise warlock. Even from this distance, Verdis can feel the hatred in the man's gaze. The cleric calls upon the power of the earth, and a downpour of sharp rocks and stones suddenly bursts over the heads of Dara, Trevor and Verdis.

[sblock=For Dara and Kurt]
The cleric has cast _Hail of Stones_
[/sblock]

Ragnok bellows a dwarven warcry and smashes Norryjar down upon the nearest human guard, cutting through the man's armor and sinking his axe deep into the man's chest. The guard wobbles on his feet and falls to the ground.

One of the robbed acolytes attacks Kurt, swinging his mace at the Purger; Kurt deflects the weapon with his shield. Even as he does so, a human guard takes the place of the gnoll he had downed, and takes advatage of the cleric's distraction to slip his longsword through Kurt's guard. The blades cuts a wound down his side, but it isn't a serious one.

Having drawn the ire of a serious adversary, Verdis considers a retreat, but steeling his nerve he draws back and tosses another Eldritch Blast the Cleric. The warlock is still off balance from the cleric's spell, though, and the blast sails far off its target, missing him by ten feet or more...

Dara casts another spell, curses as it falters, and heads into the room, drawing her falchion as she moves past the battleline with quick steps.

Seeing Dara skirting the combat, one of the gnolls moves to intercept her, brandishing his axe as he goes.

Coraine growls and slashes with his axe at one of the Temple guards before him, cutting into the man's face. The guard cries out and grabs at his face before tumbling over into unconsciousness. A gnoll seizes on the opportunity, leaps its fallen companion's body, and swings wildly at Coraine, but the paladin deflects this blow on his shield as well.

Another acolyte moves close to the pyramid, and points his hand at Dara. "Disarm!" he shouts, and the barbarian woman feels the compulsion of the spell upon her. Fortunately, the man's spell is no match for her force of will, and she is able to ignore the effect.

The underpriest steps forward and casts his own spell, summoning into being a glowing fist which seems to be made of stone before Dara. The fist slams down toward her, but she easily dodges the clumsy strike.

[sblock=For Kurt]
Kurt recognizes the spell as Spiritual Weapon.
[/sblock]


*
- I changed "A" to "U" on the map, for Underpriest. 
- Legildur, I didn't move Kurt as far as you wanted, as the gnoll got their first and would have gotten an AoO against him had he moved past.

21 - Bugbear "b1": move, battleaxe vrs Ragnok 10 (failure)
20 - Guard "2":  move, longsword vrs Ragnok 7 (failure)
20 - Gnoll "g2": move, battleaxe vrs Coraine 8 (failure)
20 - Acolyte "d": move, casts spell
19 - Trevor: bow vrs (whoever) 12 (failure)
19 - Kurt: moves, attack "g2" 27 (success), damage 10
19 - Guard "1": move, attack Coraine 5 (failure)
18 - Cleric: casts spell; Trevor, Dara and Verdis each take 9 points damage
17 - Ragnok: attack "2" 18 (success), damage 14
17 - Guard "3" [stunned]
16 - Gnoll "g4" [stunned]
13 - Acolyte "b" [stunned]
13 - Acolyte "c": move, attack Kurt 16 (failure)
12 - Guard "4": move, attack Kurt 21 (success), damage 5
11 - Guard "6" [stunned]
10 - Verdis: eldritch blast vrs cleric "1" (failure)
07 - Dara: Cast shield, fails due to ASF; moves, draws falchion
05 - Gnoll "g1": moves
04 - Coraine: battle axe vrs 19 (success), damage 12
04 - Gnoll "g3": move, battleaxe vrs Coraine 16 (failure)
04 - Acolyte "a": casts spell
02 - Guard "5" [stunned]
02 - Underpriest: Cast Spell
02 - Fist: attack vrs Dara 9 (failure)


PC Status
Dara 20/29
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 26/31

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -7
Guard 5 -3, stunned 1
Guard 6 -4, stunned 1
Acolyte b -7, stunned 1
Acolyte c -2
Acolyte d -8
gnoll 4 -5, stunned 1
gnoll 3 -6
gnoll 2 -12
bugbear 2 -24
Cleric -8
Underpriest spiritual weapon r 1 of 4
[/sblock]


Map reflects positions at the end of round 1:
*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor draws steel and moves in to execute a flanking attack against the cleric facing Kurt.  (I'm going for a sneak attack here.)

"Yeah, that's right, you villainous priest, I fight DIRTY!"


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Dara casts another spell, curses, and heads into the room, drawing her falchion as she moves past the battleline with quick steps.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ again (ASF 9 *grmbl*); then move to AD30 (westwards around c's threatened area) and draw weapon.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

Having drawn the ire of a serious adversary, Verdis considers a retreat, but steeling his nerve he draws back and tosses another Eldritch Blast the Cleric.


----------



## Rhun

Round 1 Complete Above. Map Above Shows Positioning At End Of Round 1 / Start Of Round 2.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 2 - Complete*

The bugbear engaging Ragnok strikes Ragnok a solid blow, but only manages to dent the dwarf's heavy armor.

The acolyte nearest Dara steps forward, and slams his mace into her hard, taking the breath from her. 

Trevor draws steel and moves in to execute a flanking attack against the cleric facing Kurt. Catching the acolyte offguard, the soldier slides his blade through the man's back, severing his spine. "Yeah, that's right, you villanous priest, I fight DIRTY!"

Kurt spins on heel, away from the falling gnoll he had just slain, and slashes his blade at the nearby human guard. Again, Hieroneous is with his servant, and the blade cuts through armor and flesh, cutting deep into the foe's chest and sending him crashing to the ground. Kurt steps into that position to help straighten the line, being careful not to stumble upon the two bodies lying there already. "We've got them!" he calls to the others in encouragement.

The cleric jumps down to the earth from his perch upon the pyramid, landing lightly. He then proceeds to cast a spell, but none of your group seems to recognize it.

"Ye dented me armor!" Ragnok roars at the bugbear. With both hands gripped tight around Norryjar's hilt, the dwarf raises the axe over his head and swings it in a powerful downward chop at the hairy goblinoid. The blade cleaves through bugbear skull, showering all about with blood and gore.

Another guard moves forward, and deals Kurt a painful cut across his thigh with his blade. A second guard tries to take advantage of the cleric's distraction, but to no avail...Kurt dodges the second strike.

A gnoll engages Ragnok, but is unable to land a blow on the doughty warrior.

An acolyte steps near the pyramid, and reaches over to touch the high priest, infusing him with the healing power of the earth.

Verdis moves into the earth temple, launching an eldritch blast at the gnoll near the pyramid. The beast crumbles before the arcane onslaught, slamming up against the pyramid before crashing to the ground.

Still catching her breath, Dara lifts the doublehanded blade above her head and strikes down on the cultist near her in retaliation. Her berserker rage fuels her attack, and the heavy blade splits the man's head apart, leaving both her and Trevor splattered in gore.

Coraine whirls his axe in hand and slashes it down on the gnoll he fights, sinking it deep into the humanoid's chest. The gnoll falls before the paladin's might.

The acolyte near the pyramid charges forward, smashing his mace down at Dara. The tribeswoman easily dodges the clumsy attack.

The last human guard steps up over his fallen companion, and strikes at Coraine with his blade, cutting a shallow wound on the paladin's upper arm.

The underpriest leaps down and charges into the frey, striking at Kurt with his own mace. Again Kurt gets lucky, and the blow bounces off his armor.

The glowing stone fist again strikes at Dara, but misses badly.


*
That was a good round for our heroes.

21 - Bugbear "b1": battle axe vrs Ragnok 19 (failure)
20 - Acolyte "d": 5' step, heavy mace vrs Dara "20" (threat), confirm crit "11" (failure), damage 6
19 - Trevor: move, longsword vrs "c" 20 (threat), confirm crit 26 (success), damage 19 (15+4 sneak attack)
19 - Kurt: longsword vrs "4" 24 (success), damage 11
18 - Cleric: jump down, cast spell
17 - Ragnok: 3 pt power attack vrs "b1" 18 (success), damage 19
17 - Guard "3": move, longsword vrs Kurt "20" (threat), confirm crit 10 (failure), damage 7
16 - Gnoll "g4": 5' step, battleaxe vrs Ragnok 9 (failure)
13 - Acolyte "b": 5' step, casts cure light wounds on Cleric
13 - Acolyte "c":
12 - Guard "4":
11 - Guard "6": longsword vrs Kurt 14 (failure)
10 - Verdis: move, eldritch blast vrs "g1" 19 (success), damage 12
07 - Dara: rage, 2 pt power attack vrs "d" 17 (success), damage 17
05 - Gnoll "g1": 
04 - Coraine: attack vrs "g3" 22 (success), damage 9
04 - Gnoll "g3": 
04 - Acolyte "a": move, heavy mace vrs Dara 9 (failure)
02 - Guard "5": 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 22 (success), damage 4
02 - Underpriest: move, mace vrs Kurt 15 (failure)
02 - Fist: attack vrs Dara 10 (failure)


PC Status
Dara 22/37 (14/29), rage round 1
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 19/31
Coraine 32/36

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
Guard 5 -3
Guard 6 -4
Acolyte b -7
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 4 -5
gnoll 3 -15
gnoll 2 -12
bugbear 2 -24
Cleric -1
Underpriest spiritual weapon r 2 of 4
Bugbear 1 -19
gnoll 1
[/sblock]


Map reflects positions as of the end of round 2:

*


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Ok, NOW Trevor will perform the action stated in post #1905. 
sorry, got ahead of you there.....never a good idea, is it?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, NOW Trevor will perform the action stated in post #1905.




*And look how successful he was. Worth the wait.*


----------



## Rhun

"Ye dented me armor!" Ragnok roars at the bugbear. With both hands gripped tight around Norryjar's hilt, the dwarf raises the axe over his head and swings it in a powerful downward chop at the hairy goblinoid.

*3 point power attack.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

Still catching her breath, Dara lifts the doublehanded blade above her head and strikes down on the cultist near her in retaliation.


OOC: Rage, Power Attack 2, Attack (Atk +5 Dmg 2d4+10)


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor pivots in place and attacks Dara's opponent from the flank.  As he does so he tries to catch the Barbarous Sorceress' attention, and says, "When we finish this one, let's you and I go up there and get those bastards by the altar!"


----------



## Legildur

Kurt unloads on guard "4", and if the guard drops, then Kurt steps into that position to help straighten the line. "We've got them!" he calls to the others in encouragement.
ooc: sorry about the delay. Went to the farm for a few days where there was no internet access. Tried to log on to EnWorld just before we went to leave a message for everyone, but couldn't access site.


----------



## Rhun

Roud 2 complete, please post round 3 actions.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 3 - Complete*

Trevor steps toward the underpriest, leaving the nearby acolyte for Dara to deal with. He stabs his blade forward, and strikes the man a glancing blow in the side, leaving a shallow wound.

Kurt knows that there success relies on taking the enemy down quickly, so he continues to attack with his longsword, hoping that Hieroneous will smile on him again. Kurt's blade strikes hard, slashing a wound across the underpriest's chest, but failing to take him down.

The darkly clad high priest moves, chanting another spell as he moves up behind his line of trops. 

[sblock=For Kurt & Verdis]
The cleric casts _Shield of Faith_
[/sblock]

Ragnok moves to strike the gnoll he is engaged with, but Norryjar's grip is slick with blood, and the dwarf's hands slip on the weapon's hilt, spoling his aim. The gnoll smiles through its fangs and strikes back, but the axe swishes through the air above the dwarf's head.

A pair of human guards try to slip their blades into Kurt, but one blade deflect's off the cleric's armor, and the other is turned by Kurt's shield. If nothing else, at least Hieroneous is providing his cleric with a modicum of protection.

One of the acolyte's steps forward, and pointing a hand at Coraine, commands the paladin: "FALL!" The command carries the power of the acolyte's faith, and pommels its way into Coraine's mind, forcing him to follow its compuslion.

Pleased with the group's success, Verdis continues his barrage of Eldritch Blasts. This time he targets the Acolyte who healed the cleric. Despite the bodies that block his shot, Verdis' blast is dead on target, taking the acolyte in the chest, and blasting him over backward.

With one foe dispatched, Dara now turns her attention to the acolyte that just attacked her. Her falchion cuts deep into the robed man's chest, ending his life in a spray of blood.

Coraine, unable to help himself, falls to the ground, victim of the now dead acolyte's spell. The temple guard standing above him grins and thrusts his sword down toward the paladin's back, piercing armor and flesh!

The underpriest, having suffered several wounds, steps away from his opponent's and calls upon the power of the Earth. Trevor feels his body seized by unnatural forces, and is paralyzed as they prevent him from moving!

The glowing stone fist slams forward, this time solidly connecting with Dara, and bruising her with the force of the blow.



*
FYI Leif, Trevor couldn't get into flanking position on "U" without provoking an AoO from both "a" and "u." 

19 - Trevor: [HELD] 5' step; longsword vrs "U" 26 (success), damage 4; save vrs hold person 13 (failure)
19 - Kurt: longsword vrs "U" 23 (success), damage 10
18 - Cleric: move, cast spell
17 - Ragnok: waraxe vrs g4 "1" (failure)
17 - Guard "3": longsword vrs Kurt 10 (failure)
16 - Gnoll "g4": battleaxe vrs Ragnok 9 (failure)
13 - Acolyte "b": move, cast command
11 - Guard "6": longsword vrs Kurt 16 (failure)
10 - Verdis: eldritch blast vrs "b" 19 (success), damage 11
07 - Dara: 2 pt power attack vrs "a" 18 (success), damage 15
04 - Coraine: save vrs command 11 (failure), drops prone
04 - Acolyte "a": 
02 - Guard "5": longsword vrs Coraine "19" (threat), confirm 12 (failure), damage 9
02 - Underpriest: 5' step, casts hold person vrs Trevor
02 - Fist: attack vrs Dara 19 (success), damage 5


PC Status
Dara 17/37 (09/29), rage round 2
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 19/31
Coraine 23/36

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
Guard 5 -3
Guard 6 -4
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
gnoll 4 -5
bugbear 2 -24
Cleric -1
Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
Bugbear 1 -19
[/sblock]
*

-MAP UPDATE TO REFLECT END OF ROUND POSITIONS-


----------



## Leif

Thanks for adding Trevor to the latest initiative list! 

Trevor will sneak attack the monster "U" nearest to his last mapped position, or if that opponent is down by the time Trevor can act, he will attack "3".


I shouldn't have made the rolls, sorry!  Maybe if you roll a hit for Trev you'll get decent damage! Well, maybe it was ok, then? 
Trevor's sneak attack is an 18+8(BAB+str+m/w wpn+wpn foc.)=26
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581358/ 

Damage=d8+3+d6=1+3+1=5
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581361/

 invisible castle hates ME too now, Scotley!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt knows that there success relies on taking the enemy down quickly, so he continues to attack with his longsword, hoping that Hieroneous will smile on him again.
ooc: attacks underpriest - rd3 atk/dmg v underpriest (1d20+9=23, 1d8+3=10)


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

*OOC: Do we make the rolls in this game??*

Pleased with the group's success, Verdis continues his barrage of Eldritch Blasts. This time he targets the Acolyte who healed the cleric. ('b' I think)


----------



## Leif

OOC:  My bad!  I shouldn't have made the rolls!  Please disregard? heh heh heh


----------



## Legildur

Scotley said:
			
		

> *OOC: Do we make the rolls in this game??*



OOC: Sorry! I just saw that Leif had done so and I knew that one of my games had just commenced using Invisible Castle, so I just followed suit with Leif. And in my defense, I was posting at 1am in morning! It was a good result, too.


----------



## Rhun

*Honestly, if you guys want to make the rolls using invisiblecastle, that is fine. One less thing to do for me when I put together combat posts. Just make sure to link to them if you do make the roll.*


----------



## Thanee

*Dara*

With one foe dispatched, Dara now turns her attention to the acolyte that just attacked her.


OOC: Power Attack 2, Attack 'a' (Atk +5 Dmg 2d4+10)


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 5 - Complete*

*Round 4 updated above*

Trevor rallies his mind against the effects of the underpriest's insidious spell, but to no avail. He is unable to shake off the effects, and remains paralyzed.

Kurt fears the worst when he sees the way Coraine falls, but quickly realises than the paladin is okay, if not in the best situation. The Underpriest is still firmly in Kurt's sight for some more of the The Treatment. Positioning himself so that he can both attack the Underpriest and protect Trevor, Kurt thrusts his longsword at the wounded man once more.

The high priest moves around his troops, whispering the words to a spell, and reaching out to touch Ragnok. Unholy power rushes into the dwarves body, causing him to cry out in pain as his body spasms from the agony. Ragnok growls through his clenched teeth and returns the pain, opening a bloody gash across the cleric's arm with _Norryjar_. Ragnok's strike leaves him open, though, and a moment later the gnoll strikes him with his axe, leaving another bloody wound on the tough dwarf.

One of the guards strikes another glancing blow against Kurt, and the priest of Hieroneous is certainly beginning to feel the accumulation of his wounds.

The guard towering above the prone Coraine strikes the paladin again, another minor wound.

Verdis steps further into the room for a better angle, and sends and eldritch blast crackling into another guard. The guard cries out and falls.

Dara leaps over the fallen bodies and towards the Underpriest now, wielding her falchion with grim determination as she hits the battle line. Her blad strikes true, and in her fury cuts the man from shoulder deep down into chest cavity, slaying him instantly! As he dies, his _spiritual weapon_ winks out of existence.

Knowing that he risks being struck should he stand up with the enemy so close, Coraine rolls over and whips his axe up from where he lay on his back, sinking it into the man's groin. The guard utters a short cry of pain, and then collapses as blood and viscera pour from his abdomen.



*
19 - Trevor: [HELD] full round action to break hold person, save 8 (failure)
19 - Kurt: 5' step; longsword vrs"U" 10 (failure)
18 - Cleric: move; cast cause serious wounds defensively 23 (success), touch attack vrs Ragnok 21 (success), damage 24
17 - Ragnok: waraxe vrs cleric "20" (threat), confirm 15 (failure), damage 11
17 - Guard "3": longsword vrs Kurt 21 (success), damage 6
16 - Gnoll "g4": battleaxe vrs Ragnok 22 (success), damage 7
11 - Guard "6": longsword vrs Coraine 20 (success), damage 3
10 - Verdis: eldrtich blast vrs "6" 24 (success), damage 9
07 - Dara: 2 pt power attack vrs "U" 26 (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 28
04 - Coraine: longsword vrs 24 (threat), confirm 18 (success), damage 18
02 - Guard "5": 
02 - Underpriest:
02 - Fist: 


PC Status
Dara 17/37 (09/29), rage round 3
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 13/31
Coraine 20/36
Ragnok 10/41

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
- Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
- Guard 5 -3
- Guard 6 -13
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
- gnoll 4 -5
Bugbear 1 -19
bugbear 2 -24
- Cleric -12
- Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
[/sblock]
*

- Battle map is current as of end of round. -


----------



## Legildur

Kurt fears the worst when he sees the way Coraine falls, but quickly realises than the paladin is okay, if not in the best situation. The Underpriest is still firmly in Kurt's sight for some more of the The Treatment.  Positioning himself so that he can both attack the Underpriest and protect Trevor, Kurt thrusts his longsword at the wounded man once more.
ooc: 5ft step to AF29 and Kurt's attack on Underpriest atk/dmg. (1d20+9=10, 1d8+3=9)
ooc2: sod it! I just KNEW not to trust IC for this one.... That's a natural 1 for the attack. Up to Dara now.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor-cicle*

_*Held*_ by a spell and highly frustrated, Trevor thinks, _"You know, I believe that this might just be worse that being struck down and rendered unconscious.  This way, if anything bad happens, I'll have to watch it happening but I won't be able to stop it.  I can't even close my eyes until it's over!"_


----------



## Thanee

Dara leaps over the fallen bodies and towards the Underpriest now, wielding her falchion with grim determination as she hits the battle line.


OOC: Power Attack 2, Charge (-> AF30) 'U' (Atk +7 Dmg 2d4+10 AC -2)


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 5 - Partial*

*Round 5 updated above*

Trevor rallies his will, and breaks free of the spell that holds him paralyzed.



*
19 - Trevor: [HELD] full round action to break hold person, save 18 (success)
19 - Kurt: <--- holding here
18 - Cleric: 
17 - Ragnok: 
17 - Guard "3": 
16 - Gnoll "g4": 
10 - Verdis: 
07 - Dara:
04 - Coraine: 


PC Status
Dara 17/37 (09/29), rage round 3
Verdis 13/22
Trevor 21/30
Kurt 13/31
Coraine 20/36
Ragnok 10/41

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Don't Look!]
Guard 1 -12
Guard 2 -14
- Guard 3	-1
Guard 4 -18
- Guard 5 -3
- Guard 6 -13
Acolyte a -15
Acolyte b -18
Acolyte c -21
Acolyte d -25
gnoll 1
gnoll 2 -12
gnoll 3 -15
- gnoll 4 -5
Bugbear 1 -19
bugbear 2 -24
- Cleric -12
- Underpriest -14, spiritual weapon r 3 of 4, hold person round 1 of 4
[/sblock]
*

- See round 5 battle map for current positions. -


----------



## Legildur

Kurt hears Ragnok's cry and instantly recognises that the dwarf is in trouble.  "VERDIS! THE CLERIC!" the champion on Heironeous yells as leaves the guard facing him to Dara and risks himself to bolster Ragnok.
*ooc: 10ft move to AE27 via AE28 (AOO from "3" for not using Withdraw action) and spontaneously casts Cure Light Wounds (invokes Sacred Healing ability as free action (Turn Undead use) to boost healing and sacrifices Protection from Evil) on Ragnok (cure 1d8+6 hit points)*


----------



## Bront

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Thanee

OOC: Wow! Lots of Threats!  Waiting for the new thread to post actions... just repost the whole last (for quick reference) and current round there, Rhun...


----------



## Rhun

At the request of the moderators, I've started a new thread for the continuation of this game:


Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign - Continued


Please begin using the new thread immediately! THANKS!


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*Sorry*

just subscribing sorry moderators


----------

